# Punto e a capo



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao a tutti
Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


sì è vero.   sei egoista


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Vuoi mangiare anche tu alla Caritas?


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vuoi mangiare anche tu alla Caritas?



Non ne ho bisogno, grazie al cielo, sono economicamente indipendente, anche se  grazie alla crisi
un pò di fatica a tirare avanti la faccio...


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

E allora prenditelo in casa tu..... vediamo come va... no?


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è vero.   sei egoista


Non scandalizziamoci: siamo tutti egoisti, o meglio tutti aspiriamo a vedere riconosciuti i nostri bisogni.
L'amore dovrebbe comprendere anche questo.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Non credo tu sia egoista. Forse solo un pò polla nel credere alle sue motivazioni per la mancata separazione dalla moglie.


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non scandalizziamoci: siamo tutti egoisti, o meglio tutti aspiriamo a vedere riconosciuti i nostri bisogni.
> L'amore dovrebbe comprendere anche questo.


concordo
invece una persona
che vuole tutto e
non è disposta a rinunciare a niente?
è un altruista?
lui che ha famiglia e lei?
altro che crisi, qui c'è solo del comodo!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista



riesci a mantenere tutti e due?


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non credo tu sia egoista. Forse solo un pò polla nel credere alle sue motivazioni per la mancata separazione dalla moglie.


:up:
dovrebbero inventare
un vaccino contro la pollaggine


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non credo tu sia egoista. Forse solo un pò polla nel credere alle sue motivazioni per la mancata separazione dalla moglie.


Ma infatti. Anzi, sei stata anche piuttosto generosa, finora; se un rapporto cresce ed evolve è anche naturale che le esigenze cambino, e per te evidentemente stanno cambiando.
Per lui forse no.
Forse dovreste confrontarvi serenamente su questo aspetto...


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> E allora prenditelo in casa tu..... vediamo come va... no?



 Intanto non è un pacco postale, la decisione deve essere sua, anche se lui sa bene che ne sarei felice, ma vive e lavora piuttosto lontano  da casa mia; ha un mutuo, una figlia adolescente e la moglie lavora solo qualche ora alla settimana. Con uno stipendio di 1200 euro al mese , una sola macchina ( che resterebbe a lei )non ci vuole un nobel in matematica per capire che manco i soldi per la benzina gli rimarrebbero...


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> dovrebbero inventare
> un vaccino contro la pollaggine


Ma di questi tempi non è detto sai... ci sono tanti padri separati che vanno a mangiare alla caritas e vivono in comunità perchè non riescono più a mantenersi...


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Intanto non è un pacco postale, la decisione deve essere sua, anche se lui sa bene che ne sarei felice, ma vive e lavora piuttosto lontano da casa mia; ha un mutuo, una figlia adolescente e la moglie lavora solo qualche ora alla settimana. Con uno stipendio di 1200 euro al mese , una sola macchina ( che resterebbe a lei )non ci vuole un nobel in matematica per capire che manco i soldi per la benzina gli rimarrebbero...


La mia era ovviamente una provocazione...e se leggerai più sotto... capirai che capisco... però convieni con me che forse sarebbe l'unica soluzione per avere davvero quello che vorresti...?

E non preoccupare che non lo reputo un pacco postale.... dopo un pò che stai qui ti indurisci... a me sta capitando quello... niente di personale verso di te nè tantomeno verso di lui....


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Intanto non è un pacco postale, la decisione deve essere sua, anche se lui sa bene che ne sarei felice, ma vive e lavora piuttosto lontano  da casa mia; ha un mutuo, una figlia adolescente e la moglie lavora solo qualche ora alla settimana. Con uno stipendio di 1200 euro al mese , una sola macchina ( che resterebbe a lei )non ci vuole un nobel in matematica per capire che manco i soldi per la benzina gli rimarrebbero...




Gli rimarrebbe anche troppo, per come hai descritto la situazione. Non possiamo confidare sempre nel Regno dei Cieli per avere un po di giustizia.....


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma di questi tempi non è detto sai... ci sono tanti padri separati che vanno a mangiare alla caritas e vivono in comunità perchè non riescono più a mantenersi...


non dico che non sia vero
ma il vaccino serve 
a tutte le "polle e polli"
che se le bevono tutte
se mi avessero vaccinata....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......*Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente* e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha altra scelta ( se non la caritas ) che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


Dì alla tua amica di farsi vedere da uno bravo o mandala a fare in culo. O entrambe.


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non scandalizziamoci: siamo tutti egoisti, o meglio tutti aspiriamo a vedere riconosciuti i nostri bisogni.
> L'amore dovrebbe comprendere anche questo.


infatti mica stavo dando un giudizio di valore.   constatavo


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì alla tua amica di farsi vedere da uno bravo o mandala a fare in culo. O entrambe.


:applauso: Quotissimo!



perplesso ha detto:


> infatti mica stavo dando un giudizio di valore.   constatavo


Rimestavi nell'ovvio, insomma :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non dico che non sia vero
> ma il vaccino serve
> a tutte le "polle e polli"
> che se le bevono tutte
> se mi avessero vaccinata....


Uhhh Flavia io sono LA REGINA DELLE POLLE...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Uhhh Flavia io sono LA REGINA DELLE POLLE...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


e no cara
più di me ne dubito assai!
:nuke:


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Intanto non è un pacco postale, la decisione deve essere sua, anche se lui sa bene che ne sarei felice, ma vive e lavora piuttosto lontano  da casa mia; ha un mutuo, una figlia adolescente e la moglie lavora solo qualche ora alla settimana. Con uno stipendio di 1200 euro al mese , una sola macchina ( che resterebbe a lei )non ci vuole un nobel in matematica per capire che manco i soldi per la benzina gli rimarrebbero...


allora rassegnati.    o gli trovi tu un lavoro pagato almeno il doppio o dovrai accontentarti della situazione presente


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

Notavo ragazzi... Come siamo pragmatici e laconici ..... strano! di solito in una situazione del genere.... l'approccio è più secco...

Deve ancora arrivare la cavalleria?


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non credo tu sia egoista. Forse solo un pò polla nel credere alle sue motivazioni per la mancata separazione dalla moglie.


Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma *come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ?* Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi



ma perchè, la moglie non sa nulla?

da come ne parlavi avevo capito che sono tipo separati in casa...


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi




Nel vostro caso sarebbero tutt'altro che inique.


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi




Scusa.... tutto ok.... ma cosa ti dice che lei "non si accorga".... Lei magari sa, ma non le conviene, non vuole, non le frega niente, lo fa per i figli...
morale non ha nessuna intenzione di cambiare la situazione... 
Io non credo che le donne non sappiano... Sanno eccome! scelgono solo ciò che preferiscono/conviene loro fare...


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi


credimi il termine polla
è detto con simpatia
certo è che tu non sai 
cosa lui racconti in casa
e cosa lui realmente racconti a te
e soprattutto quello che lei realmente sa


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Gli rimarrebbe anche troppo, per come hai descritto la situazione. Non possiamo confidare sempre nel Regno dei Cieli per avere un po di giustizia.....



Scusa, evidentemente sono davvero polla , ma non ho capito cosa intendi dire con " gli rimarrebbe anche troppo , ma sopratutto che c'entra la giustizia divina ?


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi


Senti, ma la moglie - poveraccia pure lei - tiene botta come può, e penso che tu faresti bene a non occuparti di cosa pensa-non pensa-crede lei. Anche perchè una relazione tu ce l'hai con suo marito, non con lei. Lui cosa vuole-crede-pensa di fare? Aspettare che la figlia sia grande per andarsene di casa? Procedere così a tempo indefinito? Mollarti prima o poi se la moglie dovesse aver bisogno di lui? Chiarisciti con lui, insomma. Digli chiaramente cosa vorresti tu e chiedigli di mettere a fuoco cosa vuole esattamente lui.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi


Non volevo essere offensivo, e nel caso lo sia stato, scusa. Non dico che le sue motivazioni non siano reali e lecite, dico solo che potrebbero non essere le sole. Mi ci gioco le palle di JB che, se per assurdo riuscisse a risolvere tutti gli impicci economici, troverebbe qualche altro motivo per non fare il passo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, la moglie non sa nulla?
> 
> da come ne parlavi avevo capito che sono tipo separati in casa...


Probabilmente è più che non gliene frega nulla.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi


C'è una differenza sostanziale tra te e lei. Lei è sua moglie e fino a quando lo sarà tu verrai sempre al secondo posto. Sempre. E lascia perdere cosa tu pensi di sapere del suo matrimonio. Sai quante cazzate si raccontano per tenere il piede in due scarpe.
Quindi alla fine che vuoi fare? E' questo il rapporto che vuoi vivere? Datti una risposta e agisci di conseguenza.

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente è più che non gliene frega nulla.


effettivamente...


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora rassegnati.    o gli trovi tu un lavoro pagato almeno il doppio o dovrai accontentarti della situazione presente


 Di questi tempi ??? ho un  figlio ha trovato lavoro dopo  quasi due anni di estenuante ricerca; un  mese come portiere di notte in un albergo con la promessa  ( ? ) di essere riassunto  a marzo per la stagione estiva ( nb ad aprile diventerà papà)..... hai voglia a trovar lavoro a un 50enne.....


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Intanto non è un pacco postale, la decisione deve essere sua, anche se lui sa bene che ne sarei felice, ma vive e lavora piuttosto lontano  da casa mia; ha un mutuo, una figlia adolescente e la moglie lavora solo qualche ora alla settimana. Con uno stipendio di 1200 euro al mese , una sola macchina ( che resterebbe a lei )non ci vuole un nobel in matematica per capire che manco i soldi per la benzina gli rimarrebbero...


Premesso che se le sue motivazioni sono soltanto di natura economica, posso capirlo.

Però penso anche che le scelte abbiano un costo. E che è proprio quando la strada comincia a salire che di solito impari a pedalare.

Voglio dire che se sei davvero convinto di una scelta, alla fine per quanto sia difficile, la fai. E ti metti in gioco. E affronti le difficoltà.

Se alla lunga questo non accade, è perché evidentemente non c'è una spinta così forte e si preferisce tergiversare e adagiarsi.

Se la tua insofferenza deriva solo da una ferita narcisistica e dal desiderio un po' infantile di essere al centro della sua attenzione lascia stare, vai avanti così e impara a gestirlo. 
Ma se davvero ami quest'uomo e vuoi seriamente che diventi il tuo compagno, parlane con lui e cominciate a pianificare una vita in comune. Se questo non accade, ripeto, è perché forse alla base non c'è un coinvolgimento tanto profondo da spingervi a fare quel salto insieme.


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non volevo essere offensivo, e nel caso lo sia stato, scusa. Non dico che le sue motivazioni non siano reali e lecite, dico solo che potrebbero non essere le sole. *Mi ci gioco le palle di JB che, se per assurdo riuscisse a risolvere tutti gli impicci economici, troverebbe qualche altro motivo per non fare il passo*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente è più che non gliene frega nulla.



forse ha l'amante...

(qua diciamo sempre le stesse cose, questa mancava:singleeye


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non volevo essere offensivo, e nel caso lo sia stato, scusa. Non dico che le sue motivazioni non siano reali e lecite, dico solo che potrebbero non essere le sole. Mi ci gioco le palle di JB che, se per assurdo riuscisse a risolvere tutti gli impicci economici, troverebbe qualche altro motivo per non fare il passo.


Non posso darti il verde...Te lo metto qui guarda..una bella faccina verde :unhappy:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Non volevo essere offensivo, e nel caso lo sia stato, scusa. Non dico che le sue motivazioni non siano reali e lecite, dico solo che potrebbero non essere le sole. Mi ci gioco le palle di JB che, se per assurdo riuscisse a risolvere tutti gli impicci economici, troverebbe qualche altro motivo per non fare il passo.


Tanto di cappella,non per il post,per le palline di jb.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Di questi tempi ??? ho un  figlio ha trovato lavoro dopo  quasi due anni di estenuante ricerca; un  mese come portiere di notte in un albergo con la promessa  ( ? ) di essere riassunto  a marzo per la stagione estiva ( nb ad aprile diventerà papà)..... hai voglia a trovar lavoro a un 50enne.....


Si vabbè, ma quando arrivate sul pianeta Terra, l'astronave la parcheggiate facile ? 

Stai insieme a questo da tre anni durante i quali ti ha detto che il suo matrimonio era finito...ma evidentemente non abbastanza da farci uscire un nuovo figlio.

E tu ancora a credere che non lascia la moglie per motivi economici ??


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si vabbè, ma quando arrivate sul pianeta Terra, l'astronave la parcheggiate facile ?
> 
> Stai insieme a questo da tre anni durante i quali ti ha detto che il suo matrimonio era finito...ma evidentemente non abbastanza da farci uscire un nuovo figlio.
> 
> E tu ancora a credere che non lascia la moglie per motivi economici ??


E' il figlio di Dani che sta per diventare papà, non il suo amante...


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Di questi tempi ??? ho un  figlio ha trovato lavoro dopo  quasi due anni di estenuante ricerca; un  mese come portiere di notte in un albergo con la promessa  ( ? ) di essere riassunto  a marzo per la stagione estiva ( nb ad aprile diventerà papà)..... hai voglia a trovar lavoro a un 50enne.....


ribadisco che allora hai poco da fantasticare.     con 1200 euro al mese,moglie e prole a carico e 50enne pure non se ne andrà mai.

per evitare di perdere ulteriore tempo,direi di parlargli molto chiaro di un progetto a futuro molto prossimo di vita in comune.    se non svanisce come la nebbia al mattino,allora forse puoi sperare,ma onestamente ti vedo male


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai insieme a questo da tre anni durante i quali ti ha detto che il suo matrimonio era finito...ma evidentemente non abbastanza da farci uscire un nuovo figlio.
> 
> E tu ancora a credere che non lascia la moglie per motivi economici ??


Pazzesco...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Senti, ma la moglie - poveraccia pure lei - tiene botta come può, e penso che tu faresti bene a non occuparti di cosa pensa-non pensa-crede lei. Anche perchè una relazione tu ce l'hai con suo marito, non con lei. Lui cosa vuole-crede-pensa di fare? Aspettare che la figlia sia grande per andarsene di casa? Procedere così a tempo indefinito? Mollarti prima o poi se la moglie dovesse aver bisogno di lui? Chiarisciti con lui, insomma. Digli chiaramente cosa vorresti tu e chiedigli di mettere a fuoco cosa vuole esattamente lui.





Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è una differenza sostanziale tra te e lei. Lei è sua moglie e fino a quando lo sarà tu verrai sempre al secondo posto. Sempre. E lascia perdere cosa tu pensi di sapere del suo matrimonio. Sai quante cazzate si raccontano per tenere il piede in due scarpe.
> Quindi alla fine che vuoi fare? E' questo il rapporto che vuoi vivere? Datti una risposta e agisci di conseguenza.
> 
> Buscopann





Tubarao ha detto:


> Non volevo essere offensivo, e nel caso lo sia stato, scusa. Non dico che le sue motivazioni non siano reali e lecite, dico solo che potrebbero non essere le sole. Mi ci gioco le palle di JB che, se per assurdo riuscisse a risolvere tutti gli impicci economici, troverebbe qualche altro motivo per non fare il passo.


quoto


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si vabbè, ma quando arrivate sul pianeta Terra, l'astronave la parcheggiate facile ?
> 
> Stai insieme a questo da tre anni durante i quali ti ha detto che il suo matrimonio era finito...ma evidentemente non abbastanza da farci uscire un nuovo figlio.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Tubarao ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si vabbè, ma quando arrivate sul pianeta Terra, l'astronave la parcheggiate facile ?
> ...


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è una differenza sostanziale tra te e lei. Lei è sua moglie e fino a quando lo sarà tu verrai sempre al secondo posto. Sempre. E lascia perdere cosa tu pensi di sapere del suo matrimonio. Sai quante cazzate si raccontano per tenere il piede in due scarpe.
> Quindi alla fine che vuoi fare? E' questo il rapporto che vuoi vivere? Datti una risposta e agisci di conseguenza.
> 
> Buscopann


 Si la differenza è sostanziale... certo solo che io non "penso" di sapere "so" e  non perchè mi racconti baggianate... semplicemente è una questione "temporale". Lavoro a parte e qualche rara domenica, in cui comunque lui al mattino esce da solo per andare in piscina o in montagna ( e mi chiama  stiamo parecchio al telefono ) in cui lui si dedica a qualche ora  di uscita con lei....ti concedo un paio d'ore la sera tra cena e due chiacchiere con la figlia e/o la moglie... e poi è praticatamente sempre con me.... dalle 9, anche prima in poi fino a tardi in chat o su skipe...quando non ci incontriamo  a casa mia o fuori per una pizza , un cinema o per stare con gli amici.....n quanto ad agire, qualche scivolata a parte , sono felice con lui e ce la posso fare a sopportare  qualche domenica pomeriggio con i miei figli o amici, senza di lui, che comunque mi  chiama  appena può e mi manda sms spesso e volentieri


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si può stare 25 anni ad aspettare qualcuno?
> ...


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi , e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi



Intanto bisognerebbe che tu la conoscessi bene l'altra per giudicare la situazione.

Fiducia nel marito?

Realista?

Pensa ai figli?



Cosa intendi per Leggi sbagliate?

Inorridisco se da donna pensi che sarebbe giusto lui se ne infischiasse di moglie figli mutuo!

Provi mai ad immedesimarti in lei?  Non ti basta scopare con suo marito?


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si vabbè, ma quando arrivate sul pianeta Terra, l'astronave la parcheggiate facile ?
> 
> Stai insieme a questo da tre anni durante i quali ti ha detto che il suo matrimonio era finito...ma evidentemente non abbastanza da farci uscire un nuovo figlio.
> 
> E tu ancora a credere che non lascia la moglie per motivi economici ??




 Che cavolo hai capito ? è MIO figlio che ad aprile diventerà papà....


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E' il figlio di Dani che sta per diventare papà, non il suo amante...


Avevo capito male. (Ri)scusa Dani.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Si la differenza è sostanziale... certo solo che io non "penso" di sapere "so" e  non perchè mi racconti baggianate... semplicemente è una questione "temporale". Lavoro a parte e qualche rara domenica, in cui comunque lui al mattino esce da solo per andare in piscina o in montagna ( e mi chiama  stiamo parecchio al telefono ) in cui lui si dedica a qualche ora  di uscita con lei....ti concedo un paio d'ore la sera tra cena e due chiacchiere con la figlia e/o la moglie... e poi è praticatamente sempre con me.... dalle 9, anche prima in poi fino a tardi in chat o su skipe...quando non ci incontriamo  a casa mia o fuori per una pizza , un cinema o per stare con gli amici.....n quanto ad agire, qualche scivolata a parte ,* sono felice con lui e ce la posso fare a sopportare  qualche domenica pomeriggio con i miei figli o amici, senza di lui, che comunque mi  chiama  appena può e mi manda sms spesso e volentieri*


Beh..ma allora...con questa grande felicità..dove sta il problema? Son tutto orecchi..

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può stare 25 anni ad aspettare qualcuno?


Aspettare no
Stare al fianco, senza essere quella ufficiale si.
Ne ho le prove, ma non la racconta un'altra volta


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è una differenza sostanziale tra te e lei. Lei è sua moglie e fino a quando lo sarà tu verrai sempre al secondo posto. Sempre. E lascia perdere cosa tu pensi di sapere del suo matrimonio. Sai quante cazzate si raccontano per tenere il piede in due scarpe.
> Quindi alla fine che vuoi fare? E' questo il rapporto che vuoi vivere? Datti una risposta e agisci di conseguenza.
> 
> Buscopann


Sono d'accordissimo. Tu sei sempre la
seconda e se lui voleva, era già venuto a vivere a casa tua, facendo tanti sacrifici come fanno le persone innamorate. 1200 euro al mese non sono tanti ma nemmeno così pochi.
Evidentemente lui preferisce stare con la moglie e tenerti buona, per avere una con cui uscire, fare sesso e sentirsi più giovane facendo il fidanzatino.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ribadisco che allora hai poco da fantasticare.     con 1200 euro al mese,moglie e prole a carico e 50enne pure non se ne andrà mai.
> 
> per evitare di perdere ulteriore tempo,direi di parlargli molto chiaro di un progetto a futuro molto prossimo di vita in comune.    se non svanisce come la nebbia al mattino,allora forse puoi sperare,ma onestamente ti vedo male


Ne abbiamo parlato e ne parliamo spesso... se intendi che io gli debba dare un ultimatum , no non è da me....Io posso decidere se stargli vicino  o meno ma non costringerlo a prendere una decisione per dimostrarmi il suo grande amore..... Nemmeno io credo a due cuori e una capanna....


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo. Tu sei sempre la
> seconda e se lui voleva, era già venuto a vivere a casa tua, facendo tanti sacrifici come fanno le persone innamorate. 1200 euro al mese non sono tanti ma nemmeno così pochi.
> Evidentemente lui preferisce stare con la moglie e tenerti buona, per avere una con cui uscire, fare sesso e sentirsi più giovane facendo il fidanzatino.


Come al solito la fai un pò troppo facile.....sei superficiale nei giudizi... nella vita, non è tutto bianco o nero... tantomeno quando ci sono figli mutuo e altre cose....Se tu riesci a vivere solo in bianco o nero beata te!...

con questo non sto giustificando nessuno... mi da solo fastidio che si mortifichi così una situazione....


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma allora...con questa grande felicità..dove sta il problema? Son tutto orecchi..
> 
> Buscopann



Sta nel mio egocentrismo, evidentemente, e nella sofferenza, di entrambi, quando a lui, di tanto in tanto gli  tocca tenere in piedi il teatrino...


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Come al solito la fai un pò troppo facile.....sei superficiale nei giudizi... nella vita, non è tutto bianco o nero... tantomeno quando ci sono figli mutuo e altre cose....Se tu riesci a vivere solo in bianco o nero beata te!...con questo non sto giustificando nessuno... mi da solo fastidio che si mortifichi così una situazione....


Nessuno crede che esita solo il bianco e il nero. Ma quando ti sbattono in faccia un lenzuolo nero e ti chiedono di che colore è rispondi grigio?Buscopann


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sta nel mio egocentrismo, evidentemente, e nella sofferenza, di entrambi, quando a lui, di tanto in tanto gli tocca tenere in piedi il teatrino...


Dani scusa... ma perchè lo definisci teatrino? e soprattutto quali motivazioni ti da per doverlo fare? Tipo a Natale? ai compleanni...? giusto per capire meglio la situazione....


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sarò pure polla ma come vogliamo chiamare una donna che non si accorge, dopo 3 anni, che il suo caro maritino sta con lei il minimo sindacale  e appena può esce, sta via domeniche, giorni di festa e week-end  con le scuse più disparate ? Io credo alle sue motivazioni, e non perchè ho il prosciutto sugli occhi *ma perchè di polli spennati ( amici miei) male , molto male dopo una separazione ne ho visti fin troppi *, e non tutti avevano l'amante, anzi spesso era il contrario. Sono donna ma mi vergogno di quanto siano inique le leggi italiane in questi casi


Non è che per le donne separate la vita sia una passeggiata eh.

A meno che non si abbia la fortuna di essere ricchi, la separazione economicamente è difficile per entrambi.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sta nel mio egocentrismo, evidentemente, e nella sofferenza, di entrambi, quando a lui, di tanto in tanto gli  tocca tenere in piedi il teatrino...


Te la stai raccontando..e parecchio. Io quello che vivi l'ho vissuto e tanti anni fa. Molti qui l'hanno vissuto.
Egocentrismo...sensi di colpa...la sua sofferenza. Tutte minchiate fidati. 
Tu non sei egoista né egocentrica. In realtà tu soffri perché è nella logica delle cose visto che vorresti una relazione NORMALE.
A lui invece il teatrino lo fa sentire vivo. Ma sicuramente te ne parla con la faccia da cane bastonato e la guancia pendente da Basset-Hound.
Si, si...tutto già visto. Ho già dato. Molti ci hanno già dato. E' il tuo turno evidentemente.

Buscopann

PS Un'ultima cosa. Lui non ti lascerà mai. Se in questa relazione non stai bene sarai solo tu che dovrai prendere la decisione di troncare. Poi lui ti cercherà per moltissimo tempo. Cercherà di far leva sui tuoi punti deboli. Sperando di farti crollare e di poterti così riavere.


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato e ne parliamo spesso... se intendi che io gli debba dare un ultimatum , no non è da me....Io posso decidere se stargli vicino  o meno ma non costringerlo a prendere una decisione per dimostrarmi il suo grande amore..... Nemmeno io credo a due cuori e una capanna....


se non credi a 2 cuori ed 1 capanna, allora non vedo dove stia il problema.   

mi pare che tutto sommato nel ruolo di amante ti ci trovi bene,sai che lui ti dedica tutto il tempo disponibile

sii contenta di quello che hai e non illuderti che le cose possano cambiare.   se poi dovessero cambiare,buon per te.

ma come ti hanno scritto anche gli altri,se veramente volesse risolvere il garbuglio l'avrebbe già fatto e qui su tradinet ne stiamo leggendo proprio in questi giorni di un caso simile,visto dalla prospettiva di lui


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> PS Un'ultima cosa. Lui non ti lascerà mai. Se in questa relazione non stai bene sarai solo tu che dovrai prendere la decisione di troncare. Poi lui ti cercherà per moltissimo tempo. *Cercherà di far leva sui tuoi punti deboli. Sperando di farti crollare e di poterti così riavere.*


Conosco chi ci è tornata solo perchè lui le aveva detto che aveva tolto la fede :rotfl:

Peccato che non aveva specificato che la toglieva solo quando stava con lei.


----------



## Calipso (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nessuno crede che esita solo il bianco e il nero. Ma quando ti sbattono in faccia un lenzuolo nero e ti chiedono di che colore è rispondi grigio?Buscopann[/QUOTEe
> 
> E tu dopo.... 2 frasi.... sei così presuntuoso di saper cos'è nero e così bianco?


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sta nel mio egocentrismo, evidentemente, e nella sofferenza, di entrambi, quando a lui, di tanto in tanto gli  tocca tenere in piedi il teatrino...



Dani, permetti?
Finché lo giustificherai a manetta rimarrai in questo guano.
Ed è esattamente questo che stai facendo: lo stai giustificando.
Segno che non vuoi guardare la situazione con obiettività, ma con le lenti deformanti che ti mettono sugli occhi i tuoi sentimenti da una parte e il tuo amante dall'altra.
Skype? Sms? Telefonate?
Ma che roba è?
Quest'uomo ha 50 anni, e se tanto mi dà tanto tu sei sua coetanea o poco ci manca.
A guardarvi da fuori verrebbe più da credere che il teatrino sia quello che mettete in piedi tra di voi, eh...
Riflettici un momento.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conosco chi ci è tornata solo perchè lui le aveva detto che aveva tolto la fede :rotfl:


Aaaaaaahhhhhh..Quanto amore! ioggia:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Te la stai raccontando..e parecchio. Io quello che vivi l'ho vissuto e tanti anni fa. Molti qui l'hanno vissuto.
> Egocentrismo...sensi di colpa...la sua sofferenza. Tutte minchiate fidati.
> Tu non sei egoista né egocentrica. In realtà tu soffri perché è nella logica delle cose visto che vorresti una relazione NORMALE.
> A lui invece il teatrino lo fa sentire vivo. Ma sicuramente te ne parla con la faccia da cane bastonato e la guancia pendente da Basset-Hound.
> ...



:up:
Quoto integralmente e, se posso, approvo.


EDIT
Azz, non posso


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Dani, permetti?
> Finché lo giustificherai a manetta rimarrai in questo guano.
> Ed è esattamente questo che stai facendo: lo stai giustificando.
> Segno che non vuoi guardare la situazione con obiettività, ma con le lenti deformanti che ti mettono sugli occhi i tuoi sentimenti da una parte e il tuo amante dall'altra.
> ...


Verdata.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Sono d'accordissimo. Tu sei sempre la
> seconda e se lui voleva, era già venuto a vivere a casa tua, facendo tanti sacrifici come fanno le persone innamorate. 1200 euro al mese non sono tanti ma nemmeno così pochi.*
> Ok.. facciamo due conti ; 120 km al giorno per andare e tornare dal lavoro ( quanto può essere di benzina? senza contare  che deve acquistare una macchina) 400 euro di mutuo per altri 15 anni...vogliamo dare alla mogle, che praticamente non lavora e alla figlia 400 euro?... bene  ora dimmi quanto gli rimane in tasca ( ok se viene da me non paga l'affiitto )
> 
> *Evidentemente lui preferisce stare con la moglie e tenerti buona, per avere una con cui uscire, fare sesso e sentirsi più giovane facendo il fidanzatino.*


Buona questa !!! è più giovane di me di 5 anni:rotfl:
e poi sono stanca di ripeterlo ( ma potete anche non credermi eh ? ) lui, passa si e no con la moglie una domenica su 5 ( senza contare che un paio di volte al mese si ferma dal sabato ) un paio di sere alla settimana ( lavoriamao entrambi ) In 3 anni ha passato BEN 3 giorni di vacanza con moglie e figlia, mentre  con  varie scuse  siamo stati, a Roma per 4 giorni, nella mia casa di montagna spesso e volentieri per 2/3 giorni e grazie a dei voucer particolarmente vantaggiosi qualche week-end in giro per l'italia....( niente pubblicità ) Fra poco è il mio colmpleanno e si è già preso dei giorni di vacanza per andare via...


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Come al solito la fai un pò troppo facile.....sei superficiale nei giudizi... nella vita, non è tutto bianco o nero... tantomeno quando ci sono figli mutuo e altre cose....Se tu riesci a vivere solo in bianco o nero beata te!...
> 
> con questo non sto giustificando nessuno... mi da solo fastidio che si mortifichi così una situazione....


Prima di tutto, non sappiamo se lui dice la verità o mente. Non sappiamo nemmeno, pagato il mutuo, quanto gli resterebbe in tasca. Io sono convinta che se lui avesse voluto renderla la prima e non la seconda, almeno si sarebbe separato in casa. 
La moglie nemmeno lo sa. 
Qualche piccolo dubbio ti viene oppure bisogna credere sempre a tutto quello che ci racconta una persona che è dentro fino al collo? 
Non credo che tu possa definirmi superficiale. 
Elio e io abbiamo vissuto in condizioni di semi-povertà pur di vivere insieme., la prima volta. 

So bene cosa vuol dire fare sacrifici. 
Sto tizio mi puzza e tanto, sembra l'ennesima vittima del mondo a cui piace tanto stare comodo comodo.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Nessuno crede che esita solo il bianco e il nero. Ma quando ti sbattono in faccia un lenzuolo nero e ti chiedono di che colore è rispondi grigio?Buscopann[/QUOTEe
> ...


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Verdata.



Gracias! :mexican:

Ma senti, visto che sei in vena di generosità, non è che toglieresti quei due accenti su _sto _nella tua firma, che soffro ogni volta che li vedo? :singleeye:


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è che per le donne separate la vita sia una passeggiata eh.
> 
> A meno che non si abbia la fortuna di essere ricchi, la separazione economicamente è difficile per entrambi.


No, ma a loro vengono riconosciuti diritti, se ci sono figli, come l'uso della casa coniugale e e l'assegno di mantenimento anche nel caso in cui ci sia il fantomatico " affido condiviso "


----------



## danielacala (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


Benvenuta

Ma non puoi cambiare nik? Mi fa incazzare.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Buona questa !!! è più giovane di me di 5 anni:rotfl:
> e poi sono stanca di ripeterlo ( ma potete anche non credermi eh ? ) lui, passa si e no con la moglie una domenica su 5 ( senza contare che un paio di volte al mese si ferma dal sabato ) un paio di sere alla settimana ( lavoriamao entrambi ) In 3 anni ha passato BEN 3 giorni di vacanza con moglie e figlia, mentre  con  varie scuse  siamo stati, a Roma per 4 giorni, nella mia casa di montagna spesso e volentieri per 2/3 giorni e grazie a dei voucer particolarmente vantaggiosi qualche week-end in giro per l'italia....( niente pubblicità ) Fra poco è il mio colmpleanno e si è già preso dei giorni di vacanza per andare via...




Dani quindi tu 55  lui 50..capisco bene??dimmi di no ti prego..


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Buona questa !!! è più giovane di me di 5 anni:rotfl:
> e poi sono stanca di ripeterlo ( ma potete anche non credermi eh ? ) lui, passa si e no con la moglie una domenica su 5 ( senza contare che un paio di volte al mese si ferma dal sabato ) un paio di sere alla settimana ( lavoriamao entrambi ) In 3 anni ha passato BEN 3 giorni di vacanza con moglie e figlia, mentre  con  varie scuse  siamo stati, a Roma per 4 giorni, nella mia casa di montagna spesso e volentieri per 2/3 giorni e grazie a dei voucer particolarmente vantaggiosi qualche week-end in giro per l'italia....( niente pubblicità ) Fra poco è il mio colmpleanno e si è già preso dei giorni di vacanza per andare via...



Il problema non è il tempo che non passa con la moglie e che passa con te. Il problema è che lui in questa situazione ci stà come un fagiolo nel suo baccello. Tu no.
Il problema è che lui non cambierebbe lo stato delle cose neanche fosse miliardario.
E non è una supposizione. E' statistica.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> :up:
> Quoto integralmente e, se posso, approvo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ho sverdata io 

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Buona questa !!! è più giovane di me di 5 anni:rotfl:
> e poi sono stanca di ripeterlo ( ma potete anche non credermi eh ? ) lui, passa si e no con la moglie una domenica su 5 ( senza contare che un paio di volte al mese si ferma dal sabato ) un paio di sere alla settimana ( lavoriamao entrambi ) In 3 anni ha passato BEN 3 giorni di vacanza con moglie e figlia, mentre  con  varie scuse  siamo stati, a Roma per 4 giorni, nella mia casa di montagna spesso e volentieri per 2/3 giorni e grazie a dei voucer particolarmente vantaggiosi qualche week-end in giro per l'italia....( niente pubblicità ) Fra poco è il mio colmpleanno e si è già preso dei giorni di vacanza per andare via...


Ma pensa te. Io ero convinta che fossi una ragazzina. 
Dovresti avere la maturità per accettare questo rapporto così come è senza lamentarti, perché poi è ovvio che la gente ti sbatte in faccia quello che non vuoi vedere. 
Può passare pure tanto tempo con te, intanto non la lascia. Quindi, per ora è più importante lei.


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti ho sverdata io
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> No, ma a loro vengono riconosciuti diritti, se ci sono figli, come l'uso della casa coniugale e e l'assegno di mantenimento anche nel caso in cui ci sia il fantomatico " affido condiviso "


E dovrebbero sbattere la moglie e i figli sotto i ponti?

Sei ben strana.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, non sappiamo se lui dice la verità o mente. Non sappiamo nemmeno, pagato il mutuo, quanto gli resterebbe in tasca. Io sono convinta che se lui avesse voluto renderla la prima e non la seconda, almeno si sarebbe separato in casa.
> La moglie nemmeno lo sa.
> Qualche piccolo dubbio ti viene oppure bisogna credere sempre a tutto quello che ci racconta una persona che è dentro fino al collo?
> Non credo che tu possa definirmi superficiale.
> ...


ibera di credere o meno a quel che racconto e/o mi racconta lui....ma sul mutuo non ho dubbi . Ne abbiamo parlato in tempi non sospetti... eravamo amici da anni prima di diventare amanti

Separati in casa...... certo a patto che la persona con cui vivi lo accetti, sia intellettualmente onesta e ammetta  che il loro rapporto è finito... ma non quel è tipo di donna.....


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E dovrebbero sbattere la moglie e i figli sotto i ponti?
> 
> Sei ben strana.


Non ho detto questo..ma loro si ci vanno a finire.... Ci sono altre strade ma non è questo il post adatto


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ne sono entrate tante di amanti nel forum  ne ricordo una in particolare a nov. 2012 che aveva una storia  simile alla tua, sicurissima che lui fosse innamorato perso, operaio, pochi soldi, mutuo, e ragionava come te, era certa di spuntarla, peccato sia sparito poco dopo, secondo me consapevole di aver preso una cantonata, altrimenti, non fosse altro che per farci sapere che aveva ragione, sarebbe venuta a farcelo sapere.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non credi a 2 cuori ed 1 capanna, allora non vedo dove stia il problema.
> 
> mi pare che tutto sommato nel ruolo di amante ti ci trovi bene,sai che lui ti dedica tutto il tempo disponibile
> 
> ...


mi interessa ; qual'è la discussione ?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ibera di credere o meno a quel che racconto e/o mi racconta lui....ma sul mutuo non ho dubbi . Ne abbiamo parlato in tempi non sospetti... eravamo amici da anni prima di diventare amanti
> 
> Separati in casa...... certo a patto che la persona con cui vivi lo accetti, sia intellettualmente onesta e ammetta  che il loro rapporto è finito... ma non quel è tipo di donna.....



eh si perche'la notte sei sotto al loro letto...e senti che non scopano mai vero????


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ibera di credere o meno a quel che racconto e/o mi racconta lui....ma sul mutuo non ho dubbi . Ne abbiamo parlato in tempi non sospetti... eravamo amici da anni prima di diventare amanti
> 
> Separati in casa...... certo a patto che la persona con cui vivi lo accetti, sia intellettualmente onesta e ammetta  che il loro rapporto è finito... ma* non quel è tipo di donna*.....


Puoi nasconderti finché vuoi dietro la supposizione (perchè di questo si tratta) che lei non sia quel tipo di donna, ma resta assodato (perchè di certezza si tratta) che se è da lei che dipende cosa fa suo marito, farai l'amante a vita illudendoti di cambiamenti che non ci saranno.
Se è questo che vuoi, prego, accomodati.
Però nel frattempo ti suggerirei di soffrire e di non scomodare la sfortuna. (cit.)


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> No, ma a loro vengono riconosciuti diritti, se ci sono figli, come l'uso della casa coniugale e e l'assegno di mantenimento anche nel caso in cui ci sia il fantomatico " affido condiviso "


La casa viene assegnata al genitore con cui i figli passano più tempo e mi pare giusto. E' giusto che un padre si occupi dei figli e assicuri a loro una casa.

Detto questo, io potrei citarti casi di donne separate che non ricevono un solo euro dal marito e che si fanno un mazzo così dalla mattina alla sera per tirare avanti. E tutto con la legge iniqua di cui parli tu.

 Penso che garantire dei diritti sia la base indispensabile da cui partire. Poi sta al buon senso dei genitori regolarsi sulla base delle loro effettive possibilità economiche, si auspica che nessuno dei due goda nel veder morire di fame l'ex coniuge, la madre o il padre dei suoi figli, ecco.


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> mi interessa ; qual'è la discussione ?


http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19990-amore-o-sesso-vedete-voi

è una cosa lunga,ma se hai il tempo e la voglia di leggere,noterai che se un uomo decide veramente di far saltare il banco,non tergiversa per anni


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si perche'la notte sei sotto al loro letto...e senti che non scopano mai vero????


No.... certo che no ....ma non dirò che sono certa che non succeda  in primis per non darmi in pasto a voi e in secondo luogo per non diventare sgradevole


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo..ma loro si ci vanno a finire.... Ci sono altre strade ma non è questo il post adatto



Quali?  Se lei lavora poche ore a settimana dove trova oggi lavoro?  E chi mantiene la figlia studentessa?  Chi paga i mutuo?

E' già n miracolo riescano a vivere uniti con il suo stipendio mutuo e tre persone, separati sarebbe la fine.

Mi ricordi per certi versi l'ex amante di mio marito, disoccupata, lui pure, solo pochi soldi dalla musica, senza casa e  lei per anni ha sperato di poterci andare a vivere insieme. Misteri

Se ti piace accontentati di quello che ti da.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buona sera che mi fa un riassunto ?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

@daniamore

Queste le domande che mi frullano in testa:

perché sei gelosa di sua moglie? di cosa supponi gode lei di cui tu non godresti allo stato attuale?

a che pro' averlo tutto per te uno sfigato simile?

Sarò un po' rozza, ma mi pare che tu abbia una paura fottuta di non piacergli più e stai alzando la posta.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Quali?  Se lei lavora poche ore a settimana dove trova oggi lavoro?  E chi mantiene la figlia studentessa?  Chi paga i mutuo?
> 
> E' già n miracolo riescano a vivere uniti con il suo stipendio mutuo e tre persone, separati sarebbe la fine.*
> 
> ...


LUI mi piace  e cerco di accontentarmi anche se a volte , è naturale, mi pesa ...


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Puoi nasconderti finché vuoi dietro la supposizione (perchè di questo si tratta) che lei non sia quel tipo di donna, ma resta assodato (perchè di certezza si tratta) che se è da lei che dipende cosa fa suo marito, farai l'amante a vita illudendoti di cambiamenti che non ci saranno.
> Se è questo che vuoi, prego, accomodati.
> Però nel frattempo ti suggerirei di soffrire e di non scomodare la sfortuna. (cit.)


Non ho cetezze nella vita se non l'amore per mio figlio, nessuno ne ha.. riguardo alle supposizioni...credo di conoscerla abbastanza...
mai parlato di sfortuna, non credo nemmeno al destino.. vedi tu


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ahhh dani è lui non il figlio?...
Bon....quoto tutto e tutti (pure free)........tranne......


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @daniamore
> 
> Queste le domande che mi frullano in testa:
> *
> ...


 No ti sbagli.... anzi il contrario è lui che alza la posta ( in termini di disponibilità) ed ha una paura fottuta di perdermi..o non rischierebbe tanto


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ahhh dani è lui non il figlio?...
> Bon....quoto tutto e tutti (pure free)........tranne......


??????????????


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ??????????????


Che?


----------



## passante (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> In 3 anni ha passato BEN 3 giorni di vacanza con moglie e figlia, mentre  con  varie scuse  siamo stati, a Roma per 4 giorni, nella mia casa di montagna spesso e volentieri per 2/3 giorni e grazie a dei voucer particolarmente vantaggiosi qualche week-end in giro per l'italia....( niente pubblicità ) Fra poco è il mio colmpleanno e si è già preso dei giorni di vacanza per andare via...


è un papà presente, vedo.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ne sono entrate tante di amanti nel forum  ne ricordo una in particolare a nov. 2012 che aveva una storia  simile alla tua, sicurissima che lui fosse innamorato perso, operaio, pochi soldi, mutuo, e ragionava come te, era certa di spuntarla, peccato sia sparito poco dopo, secondo me consapevole di aver preso una cantonata, altrimenti, non fosse altro che per farci sapere che aveva ragione, sarebbe venuta a farcelo sapere.


 Immagino.....chissà.. forse si è solo stancata di essere derisa ( mi pare sia la prassi qui )


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> No ti sbagli.... anzi il contrario è lui che alza la posta ( in termini di disponibilità) ed ha una paura fottuta di perdermi..o non rischierebbe tanto




E ti credo.....casa in montagna, we per l'Italia,(chi paga?), fa il galletto. Anch'io,al suo posto avrei una paura di perderti. Forse non proprio per amore.....


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Che?


non ci ho  capito un acca . dani è, se proprio vuoi saperlo, il mio diminutivo e quoti tutti tranne ????


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> No ti sbagli.... anzi il contrario è lui che alza la posta ( in termini di disponibilità) ed ha una paura fottuta di perdermi..o non rischierebbe tanto


La prova del nove sarebbe che tu senza spiegazioni da un giorno all'altro non ti fai più trovare.
Io la farei.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> non ci ho  capito un acca . dani è, se proprio vuoi saperlo, il mio diminutivo e quoti tutti tranne ????


No non volevo saperlo. 
Il tranne è una cosa tra me e tranne...non sei tu cmq.
Poi....qui nn si deride nessuno. Si esprimono pareri.
W poi volendo dare il mio contributo: mi spiace ma io sono dell idea che un uomo che dice di amarti volere solo te eyc etc molla tutto e sta con te. 
Certo...sbagliando e prendendosene le coseguenze.. ma lo fa....
E poi io penso cge la moglie sappia...eccome se sa...


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E ti credo.....casa in montagna, we per l'Italia,(chi paga?), fa il galletto. Anch'io,al suo posto avrei una paura di perderti. Forse non proprio per amore.....


Paghiamo sempre alla romana....( ripeto non mi pare il caso di fare pubblicità qui  ma ci sono dei siti in cui puoi acquistare dei voucer  a prezzi stracciati, hai presente un week.end per due  in albergo a 4 stelle per 65 euro ?) 

Si ho una casa in montagna, per altro dei miei, di cui di tanto in tanto posso disporre... è grave  dici ?


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Immagino.....chissà.. forse si è solo stancata di essere derisa ( mi pare sia la prassi qui )


Non direi proprio. In tutte le cose va usata la testa.

Se tu avanzi pretese assurde e' giusto fartelo notare.

Altrimenti a che serve questo forum?


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Paghiamo sempre alla romana....( ripeto non mi pare il caso di fare pubblicità qui  ma ci sono dei siti in cui puoi acquistare dei voucer  a prezzi stracciati, hai presente un week.end per due  in albergo a 4 stelle per 65 euro ?)
> 
> Si ho una casa in montagna, per altro dei miei, di cui di tanto in tanto posso disporre... è grave  dici ?



Spero ti renda conto che non stai tratteggiando il profilo di una gran persona.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No non volevo saperlo.
> Il tranne è una cosa tra me e tranne...non sei tu cmq.
> Poi....qui nn si deride nessuno. Si esprimono pareri.
> W poi volendo dare il mio contributo: mi spiace ma io sono dell idea che un uomo che dice di amarti volere solo te eyc etc molla tutto e sta con te.
> ...


edp


 Io credo che faccia finta di non sapere.... so per certo che quest'estate riceveva telefonate da un tizio che le diceva carinerie tipo " svegliati cornuta" o " abbassa la testa quando entri in casa"...Nulla è cambiato nemmeno unna domanda a lui..... mah !


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non direi proprio. In tutte le cose va usata la testa.
> 
> Se tu avanzi pretese assurde e' giusto fartelo notare.
> 
> Altrimenti a che serve questo forum?


 giusto; non parlavo per me.....


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> LUI mi piace  e cerco di accontentarmi anche se a volte , è naturale, mi pesa ...


Questo e' gia' un altro modo di raguonare.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> edp
> 
> 
> Io credo che faccia finta di non sapere.... so per certo che quest'estate riceveva telefonate da un tizio che le diceva carinerie tipo " svegliati cornuta" o " abbassa la testa quando entri in casa"...Nulla è cambiato nemmeno unna domanda a lui..... mah !



Ma tu non sai nulla...
Tu pensi di sapere...
Quello che sai te lo dice lui. Quindi non sai...

Non sai quNte cose si dicono as un amante....
Fidati. ...


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Spero ti renda conto che non stai tratteggiando il profilo di una gran persona.


perchè ? perchè non può permettersi di pagare tutto lui ? perchè tradisce la moglie ?
Ho altri parametri. decisamente


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai nulla...
> Tu pensi di sapere...
> Quello che sai te lo dice lui. Quindi non sai...
> 
> ...


e a che prò mi avrebbe raccontato ste cose ????...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> e a che prò mi avrebbe raccontato ste cose ????...


E ' una domanda ingenua...
Comunque ne sparo un po cosi: convenienA sesso affetto novita trasgressione comodita autostima sesso .....


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> perchè ? perchè non può permettersi di pagare tutto lui ? perchè tradisce la moglie ?
> Ho altri parametri. decisamente




Me ne rendo conto.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E ' una domanda ingenua...
> Comunque ne sparo un po cosi: convenienA sesso affetto novita trasgressione comodita autostima sesso ...


novità dopo 3 anni ?, sesso affetto non ce li facciamo mancare, non ha certo bisogno di espedienti.... la cosa che mi fa "resistere" e'il tempo che dedica a noi e alla nostra storia, in tutti gli aspetti; dialogo, condivisione di interessi e passioni e desiderio di stare insieme....  se mi sentissi la " scopamica" di turno ho la presunzione di dire che e me ne accorgerei.... Non pretendo l'esclusiva? No , non alle condizioni in cui si troverebbe per "colpa" mia


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La prova del nove sarebbe che tu senza spiegazioni da un giorno all'altro non ti fai più trovare.
> Io la farei.


Io no..infantile inutile e ..la ritengo una mancanza di rispetto e se lo facesse lui lo manderei a c.......re.....


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto.


Bhè Totò Riina è ricco e si mormora fedelissimo alla moglie.....


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> è un papà presente, vedo.


Si lo è e quotidianamente....poi non so i tuoi di figli ma il mio di venire in vacanza con papi e mami
dai 15 anni in su...... pfffffffffffff che p.... le !!! per non parlare della sera e dei week-end


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


Ma lui ha mai accennato a volersi separare? Se si forse le serve più tempo se ha figli ancora minorenni se no non credo lo farà mai ... Scusa ma entro ora e non leggo altro ( per ora) ma direi che la tua situazione è cristallizzata difficile avere scossoni a meno che non lo metti alle strette ma lo vuoi fare!?


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> edp
> 
> 
> Io credo che faccia finta di non sapere.... so per certo che *quest'estate riceveva telefonate da un tizio c*he le diceva carinerie tipo " svegliati cornuta" o " abbassa la testa quando entri in casa"...Nulla è cambiato nemmeno unna domanda a lui..... mah !



Che strano!


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lui ha mai accennato a volersi separare? Se si forse le serve più tempo se ha figli ancora minorenni se no non credo lo farà mai ... Scusa ma entro ora e non leggo altro ( per ora) ma direi che la tua situazione è cristallizzata difficile avere scossoni a meno che non lo metti alle strette ma lo vuoi fare!?


e


Inizialmente, ero anch'io sposata, lui aveva messo bene in chiaro la sua determinazione a non separarsi, per la figlia, per questioni pratiche ed economiche, ma sapevo che  poco altro lo legava a sua moglie ; abitudine e un tiepido affetto, questo perchè in alcuni anni di amire è diventato più intenso e coinvolgente , nel frattempo mi sono separata, e lui ha cominciato a parlare di una possibile soluzione futura, ma sono che non ho voluto approfondire e sperare conoscendo certli ... Ho smesso di frequentare la sua famiglia e ho preteso che non ne parlassimo più se non fossero cambiati i presupposti....L'unica condizione che gli ho posto è, vista la sua imprudenza, è di non,sminuire, o ridurre a una mera scappatella la nostra storia, qualora si aprisse il vaso di pandora... Sono disposta  a farmi da parte se sua moglie accettasse la " verità" altrimenti non so se sarei caparce di stare zitta e buona


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> e
> 
> 
> Inizialmente, ero anch'io sposata, lui aveva messo bene in chiaro la sua determinazione a non separarsi, per la figlia, per questioni pratiche ed economiche, ma sapevo che  poco altro lo legava a sua moglie ; abitudine e un tiepido affetto, questo perchè in alcuni anni di amire è diventato più intenso e coinvolgente , nel frattempo mi sono separata, e lui ha cominciato a parlare di una possibile soluzione futura, ma sono che non ho voluto approfondire e sperare conoscendo certli ... Ho smesso di frequentare la sua famiglia e ho preteso che non ne parlassimo più se non fossero cambiati i presupposti....L'unica condizione che gli ho posto è, vista la sua imprudenza, è di non,sminuire, o ridurre a una mera scappatella la nostra storia, qualora si aprisse il vaso di pandora... Sono disposta  a farmi da parte se sua moglie accettasse la " verità" altrimenti non so se sarei caparce di stare zitta e buona


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che strano!


Lui me ne ha parlato solo a novembre, mentre eravamo a Roma , quando gli ho chiesto perchè non m l'avesse detto mi ha detto che non voleva preoccuparmi  visto che stavo passando un bruttissimo momento ( verissimo )


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lui me ne ha parlato solo a novembre, mentre eravamo a Roma , quando gli ho chiesto perchè non m l'avesse detto mi ha detto che non voleva preoccuparmi  visto che stavo passando un bruttissimo momento ( verissimo )


  Strano che non abbia fatto domande al marito.


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


>


eravamo amici..... l'ho già detto, e capitava di tanto in tanto di frequentarsi.... con il mio ex... anche se lui non gradiva molto la sua compagnia ( di lei ) e nemmeno io a dire il vero


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Strano che non abbia fatto domande al marito.



solo cose del tipo " ma questo che vorrà da me ? ".....da allora ci vediamo sempre più spesso....Non c'è più sordo di ch
i non vuol sentire... o di chi non ama più


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> 
> Ma non puoi cambiare nik? Mi fa incazzare.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dani quindi tu 55  lui 50..capisco bene??dimmi di no ti prego..


già.... problemi con le donne in menopausa ?


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se al tuo Daniele cala che ci posso fare io ?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Buona questa !!! è più giovane di me di 5 anni:rotfl:
> e poi sono stanca di ripeterlo ( ma potete anche non credermi eh ? ) lui, passa si e no con la moglie una domenica su 5 ( senza contare che un paio di volte al mese si ferma dal sabato ) un paio di sere alla settimana ( lavoriamao entrambi ) In 3 anni ha passato BEN 3 giorni di vacanza con moglie e figlia, mentre  con  varie scuse  siamo stati, a Roma per 4 giorni, nella mia casa di montagna spesso e volentieri per 2/3 giorni e grazie a dei voucer particolarmente vantaggiosi qualche week-end in giro per l'italia....( niente pubblicità ) Fra poco è il mio colmpleanno e si è già preso dei giorni di vacanza per andare via...



Sei Marina60?


----------



## Tersite (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei Marina60?


?????? no


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> se al tuo Daniele cala che ci posso fare io ?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senti di Daniela ne ho abbastanza in casa...se permetti...
Poi c'è Danielacalalemutandine....

E adesso daniamore....

Domani provo a dire a mia moglie ciao daniamore...vediamo quel che mi capitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei Marina60?


Ma disincata
sei stordita1930?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei Marina60?


Io voglio Mary 80....

e soprattutto lei...lei...
il mio grande amore....Babsi....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non credo tu sia egoista. Forse solo un pò polla nel credere alle sue motivazioni per la mancata separazione dalla moglie.


L'ho pensato anch'io e con la tua espressione D adoro quell'avatar!)


----------



## net (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao dani, io trovo che i motivi per cui lui non si separa dalla moglie tu non possa conoscerli. A meno che non glieli chieda espressamente ed in maniera ferrea. Il fattore economico, ok. Ma sinceramente io spero che lo faccia anche per qualche sano scrupolo nei confronti di sua figlia ( e magari anche un pò di rimorso per sua moglie, che ha scelto come compagna di vita senza una pistola puntata alla testa credo, e scusami se mi permetto ma ha tutt' altro peso che un' amante, per quanto possa essere innamorato, presente, ecc ). Che i ragazzi di 15 anni vogliano andare o meno in vacanza con i genitori ( a parte il potere decisionale che non hanno ) è un conto. Ma che il padre sia quasi totalmente assente per passare le sue giornate con l' amante è un altro. Lo trovo, e scusami ancora ti prego, disgustoso da parte di un uomo adulto. Di un padre. Poi marito. Poi amante. Poi ( ? ) uomo.


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> se al tuo Daniele cala che ci posso fare io ?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh credo tu non conosca la storia della persona che stai paraculando...da quanto dici al tuo lui stai calando tu.
Se il  tuo rapporto è *cresciuto fino all'evolversi della normalità *allora tra un po farai la fine della moglie...te lo auguro. 
E cambia nome


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti di Daniela ne ho abbastanza in casa...se permetti...
> Poi c'è Danielacalalemutandine....
> 
> E adesso daniamore....
> ...


Daniela1(l autentica) ti dice:Ma va in mona..amore a chi?

Certo ... alla tua mogliettina dici: Cala i toni Daniela..cala i toni:mrgreen::mrgreen: 

Io che son ARRIVATA dopo son Danielacala.

MA....DANIAMORE....NO....NON SOPPORTO PIU'...PRENDO LA SEDIA A ROTELLE E ENTRO...DIVENTO PAZZA....


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> beh credo tu non conosca la storia della persona che stai paraculando...da quanto dici al tuo lui stai calando tu.
> Se il  tuo rapporto è *cresciuto fino all'evolversi della normalità *allora tra un po farai la fine della moglie...te lo auguro.
> E cambia nome


Tu stai dicendo che fra un po' lei fara' la fine della moglie?
......occazz...

si giusto cambia nome ..mi hai fatto venire mal di testa con questi "teatrini"


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei Marina60?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> *Tu stai dicendo che fra un po' lei fara' la fine della moglie?*
> ......occazz...
> 
> si giusto cambia nome ..mi hai fatto venire mal di testa con questi "teatrini"


magari già l'ha fatta. Non puoi avere certezze, mica si può sempre ridere...


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> magari già l'ha fatta. Non puoi avere certezze, mica si può sempre ridere...


Pero' a lei nessuno ha ancora telefonato dicendo: SEI CORNUTA
...per ora hanno telefonato solo alla MOGLIE UFFICIALE.


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> magari già l'ha fatta. Non puoi avere certezze, mica si può sempre ridere...


mai dire mai vero.... ma per avere altre amanti in giro dovrebbe essere superman e poi..... quando non stiamo insieme
è sempre a casa.....esco più io da sola


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> mai dire mai vero.... ma per avere altre amanti in giro dovrebbe essere superman e poi..... quando non stiamo insieme
> è sempre a casa.....esco più io da sola


ahahaha, sono le stesse cose che penserà sua moglie. Non avete limiti all'indecenza.


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao dani, io trovo che i motivi per cui lui non si separa dalla moglie tu non possa conoscerli. A meno che non glieli chieda espressamente ed in maniera ferrea. Il fattore economico, ok. Ma sinceramente io spero che lo faccia anche per qualche sano scrupolo nei confronti di sua figlia ( e magari anche un pò di rimorso per sua moglie, che ha scelto come compagna di vita senza una pistola puntata alla testa credo, e scusami se mi permetto ma ha tutt' altro peso che un' amante, per quanto possa essere innamorato, presente, ecc ). Che i ragazzi di 15 anni vogliano andare o meno in vacanza con i genitori ( a parte il potere decisionale che non hanno ) è un conto. Ma che il padre sia quasi totalmente assente per passare le sue giornate con l' amante è un altro. Lo trovo, e scusami ancora ti prego, disgustoso da parte di un uomo adulto. Di un padre. Poi marito. Poi amante. Poi ( ? ) uomo.


certo.... il fattore economico è il deterrente maggiore ma la preoccupazione per la figlia e l'affetto per la moglie fanno il resto.. ne abbiamo parlato....Li conosco da prima che diventassimo amanti e che la loro sia una coppia di " comodo" si vede lontano un miglio.. Riguardo al matrimonio. ci mancherebbe, tutti , almeno spero, ci siamo sposati con convinzione ma  quando sei molto giovane le scelte non sono sempre consapevoli e poi si cambia  e spesso si prendono strade diverse e ci si allontana tanto da condividere ormai progetti in corso ed educazione della prole...
Riguardo alla figlia... ribadisco  che lui esce quando lei non c'è. quasi sempre; ha quasi 18 anni , il moroso , la scuola e altri interessi comè normale che sia , per il resto lui c'è la segue ed è un padre presente ed amorevole... lascia la moglie da sola spesso questo si....


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahaha, sono le stesse cose che penserà sua moglie. Non avete limiti all'indecenza.


Mah... se fossi la moglie e passassi quasi tutte le domeniche  fuori qualche domanda me la farei no ?  quando non esce ( per stare con me ) è a casa " da solo" lei si ritira in camera a vedere la tv e lui chatta con me


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> beh credo tu non conosca la storia della persona che stai paraculando...da quanto dici al tuo lui stai calando tu.
> Se il  tuo rapporto è *cresciuto fino all'evolversi della normalità *allora tra un po farai la fine della moglie...te lo auguro.
> *E cambia nome*


perchè non piace a te ? pazienza me ne farò una ragione


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mah... se fossi la moglie e passassi quasi tutte le domeniche  fuori qualche domanda me la farei no ?  quando non esce ( per stare con me ) è a casa " da solo" lei si ritira in camera a vedere la tv e lui chatta con me


magari come  "uomo" non vale una mazza e te lo ha regalato, e tu non te ne sei ancora accorta.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mah... se fossi la moglie e passassi quasi tutte le domeniche  fuori qualche domanda me la farei no ?  quando non esce ( per stare con me ) è a casa " da solo" lei si ritira in camera a vedere la tv e lui chatta con me



Sai, magari hai ragione tu, ma non è per forza detto sia cosi.

Io e mio marito siamo andati benissimo per oltre vent'anni, eppure per mille ragioni ci si vedeva pochissimo, ma davvero poco.

Entrambi al lavoro dieci ore al giorno, tre figlie per casa, una da curare con mille attenzioni per problemi gravi di salute, lui che ogni santo fine settimana suonava, rientrava all'alba, in coma, e poi suonava di nuovo, prove, pure scuola serale per un paio d'anni, eppure quel poco tempo che si passava insieme era splendido e ci bastava.

Poi il tradimento, eppure anche durante quello se non fosse stato per altri problemi suoi, che quelli si hanno incrinato il rapporto, ma per motivi economici gravi, non è mai cambiato nei miei confronti.

E quando è scoppiata la bomba, e l'altra che l'ha fatta esplodere era sicura avrebbe scelto lei, l'ha mollata all'istante.

Eppure erano sei anni che ci scopava, sicuramene in certi periodi vedeva più lei di me.

Quindi, per non farti male, chiarisci davvero con lui, ma non dare per scontato che sceglierà te.

Dimenticavo, l'ex di mio marito aveva 30anni meno di lui, innamoratissima e bella. Avrei dovuto perdere su ogni fronte. Poco esigente se non per msg ebeti.


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai, magari hai ragione tu, ma non è per forza detto sia cosi.
> 
> Io e mio marito siamo andati benissimo per oltre vent'anni, eppure per mille ragioni ci si vedeva pochissimo, ma davvero poco.
> 
> ...



Tutto può essere.. a me, e a tanti che li conoscono appaiono tutt'altro che felici... Che scelga me non è scontato, anzi probabilmente sceglierebbe la famiglia ma certo non perchè è innamorato della moglie....

Poi chiarire cosa ? io credo ai fatti e per ora lui " sta con me" e anche se mi ha detto più volte che se dovesse scoppiare il bubbone  a me non rinuncerebbe  di certo.... io ci crederò se e quando succederà.....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahaha, sono le stesse cose che penserà sua moglie. Non avete limiti all'indecenza.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> certo.... il fattore economico è il deterrente maggiore ma la preoccupazione per la figlia e l'affetto per la moglie fanno il resto.. ne abbiamo parlato....Li conosco da prima che diventassimo amanti e che la loro sia una coppia di " comodo" si vede lontano un miglio.. Riguardo al matrimonio. ci mancherebbe, tutti , almeno spero, ci siamo sposati con convinzione ma  quando sei molto giovane le scelte non sono sempre consapevoli e poi si cambia  e spesso si prendono strade diverse e ci si allontana tanto da condividere ormai progetti in corso ed educazione della prole...
> Riguardo alla figlia... ribadisco  che lui esce quando lei non c'è. quasi sempre; ha quasi 18 anni , il moroso , la scuola e altri interessi comè normale che sia , per il resto lui c'è la segue ed è un padre presente ed amorevole... lascia la moglie da sola spesso questo si....


Scolta na roba.
Io sono un membro di una coppia di comodo.
Giammai salterò da una coppia di comodo democratica, in una coppia simbiotica da regime totalitario.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Del resto io sono un sole
e il sole ha i suoi pianeti....no?

Mia moglie è il pianeta terra...
Poi ho Mercuria, Venerea, Marziana, Lunaiena, Giovinda, Saturnina, Plutonia, ecc...ecc...
Il loro guaio è che tutte hanno il buco nero....che attrae la mia massa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mah... se fossi la moglie e passassi quasi tutte le domeniche  fuori qualche domanda me la farei no ?  quando non esce ( per stare con me ) è a casa " da solo" lei si ritira in camera a vedere la tv e lui chatta con me


La mia direbbe...
Uauuuuuuuuuu...che sollievo...tutte le domeniche per me stessaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Tutto può essere.. a me, e a tanti che li conoscono appaiono tutt'altro che felici... Che scelga me non è scontato, anzi probabilmente sceglierebbe la famiglia ma certo non perchè è innamorato della moglie....
> 
> Poi chiarire cosa ? io credo ai fatti e per ora lui " sta con me" e anche se mi ha detto più volte che se dovesse scoppiare il bubbone  a me non rinuncerebbe  di certo.... io ci crederò se e quando succederà.....


Mettiamo che sia come è successo a me.
Mi sono sentito dire:
"Ora io entro in ospedale, per questo piccolo intervento,
fammi sapere, per quando torno, che ti sei definitivamente liberato di quella donna!".

E mi sono detto...
Ma porco mondo il quadro antico ha parlato.
L'ora delle decisioni importanti è giunta.


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scolta na roba.
> Io sono un membro di una coppia di comodo.
> Giammai salterò da una coppia di comodo democratica, in una coppia simbiotica da regime totalitario.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 il guaio Conte è che sulla "terra" ci sono un sacco di maschiacci


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> il guaio Conte è che sulla "terra" ci sono un sacco di maschiacci


Vero?
Però a guardare bene c'è mona per tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma se poi cominciamo a dire...scartiamo le veciote, le ciompe, le frigide, le rompine, quella che non ce la danno...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Uno si dice...va bon dei...teniamoci questa qui dei su...anche se ci ha sempre dato da intendere di essere meglio delle altre....invece è come loro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia direbbe...
> Uauuuuuuuuuu...che sollievo...tutte le domeniche per me stessaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Probabilmente è quello che pensa lei... non mi risulta che protesti....


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mettiamo che sia come è successo a me.
> Mi sono sentito dire:
> "Ora io entro in ospedale, per questo piccolo intervento,
> fammi sapere, per quando torno, che ti sei definitivamente liberato di quella donna!".
> ...


e cosa hai deciso ?


----------



## realista1 (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Bhè Totò Riina è ricco e si mormora fedelissimo alla moglie.....




Inutile ragionare sui massimi sistemi......Giulio Cesare non è mai stato fedele alla moglie....Ma qui si parla di te. se vuoi.


----------



## parliamone (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @daniamore
> 
> Queste le domande che mi frullano in testa:
> 
> ...


notevole


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Inutile ragionare sui massimi sistemi......Giulio Cesare non è mai stato fedele alla moglie....Ma qui si parla di te. se vuoi.


Non di me... di chi tradisce....e ripeto non giudico  con quel parametro


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> e cosa hai deciso ?


Di cassare tutte.
E di tenermi mia moglie.


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di cassare tutte.
> E di tenermi mia moglie.



:condom: che donna fortunata !!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> :condom: che donna fortunata !!!!!


No.
Sono state solo ragioni di stato.
Ragioni tra me e me.

Chi mette mano all'aratro e poi si volge indietro.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> novità dopo 3 anni ?, sesso affetto non ce li facciamo mancare, non ha certo bisogno di espedienti.... la cosa che mi fa "resistere" e'il tempo che dedica a noi e alla nostra storia, in tutti gli aspetti; dialogo, condivisione di interessi e passioni e desiderio di stare insieme....  se mi sentissi la " scopamica" di turno ho la presunzione di dire che e me ne accorgerei.... Non pretendo l'esclusiva? No , non alle condizioni in cui si troverebbe per "colpa" mia



Pensavo che la mia storia fosse diversa dalle altre ma ogni volta che leggo altri post trovo tante somiglianze.
L'amante 53enne di mia moglie, convivente con una separata con figlio, la prima cosa che ha detto a mia moglie è stata "Non posso andarmene, ma siamo separati ormai in casa, abbiamo un mutuo".
Poi "Con te non voglio una storia di sesso, sto bene con te come persona etc etc".
E via in motel.
"Con la mia compagna non faccio più sesso. Ha anche problemi di salute."
Non dico che sia anche questo il caso, ovviamente.


----------



## erab (31 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Pensavo che la mia storia fosse diversa dalle altre ma ogni volta che leggo altri post trovo tante somiglianze.
> L'amante 53enne di mia moglie, convivente con una separata con figlio, la prima cosa che ha detto a mia moglie è stata "Non posso andarmene, ma siamo separati ormai in casa, abbiamo un mutuo".
> Poi "Con te non voglio una storia di sesso, sto bene con te come persona etc etc".
> E via in motel.
> ...


no, no...... però......  ..... guarda caso  tutte ste mogli malate 
tutte ste separazioni di fatto  sempre le stesse scuse.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Tutto può essere.. a me, e a tanti che li conoscono appaiono tutt'altro che felici... Che scelga me non è scontato, anzi probabilmente sceglierebbe la famiglia ma certo non perchè è innamorato della moglie....
> 
> Poi chiarire cosa ? io credo ai fatti e per ora lui " sta con me" e anche se mi ha detto più volte che se dovesse scoppiare il bubbone  a me non rinuncerebbe  di certo.... io ci crederò se e quando succederà.....


Nel vostro caso la famiglia non sarebbe il solo deterrente che impedirebbe la vostra unione completa. Tra l'altro già solo la famiglia dovrebbe trattenerlo a fare il passo. A questo si aggiungono i risvolti economici che sono determinanti.

Però il fatto che lui sia impossibilitato, moralmente, logisticamente ed economicamente, fa di questa situazione una specie di oasi "perfetta" dove far convivere bisogni indefiniti e in contraddizione, date le condizioni.

Come se vi foste tutti adagiati, tu forse meno degli altri, in un ruolo di comodo che può essere definito forzato, se vogliamo. In conclusione ritengo che non abbiate un futuro, nulla che si discosti dalla situazione attuale. Non dimenticando che l'unica ad avere un futuro ancora aperto, credo, sia la figlia...il cui futuro però è incerto e subordinato alle vostre scelte.


----------



## parliamone (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> :condom: che donna fortunata !!!!!


statisticamente è difficile che lui addivenga alla decisione che tu desideri, dato che non lo ha fatto per tre anni. La massima spinta decisionale, in questi casi, è piuttosto all'inizio della storia. Poi, nel tuo caso ci sono le difficoltà finanziarie e forse anche un po' di mancanza di iniziativa.  Il punto è cosa vuoi tu. Se a te sta bene, nulla questio, potete continuare. Se verrà quel che vuoi, bene, senno' bene uguale. Se invece non ti sta bene, devi prendere qualche iniziativa, perché, e si torna al punto di partenza, statisticamente è difficile che lo faccia lui, essendo passati tre anni.

Aggiungo un paio di commenti di merito, per tua considerazione:
- dalle tue parole emerge una certa acredine nei confronti della moglie. Sembra quasi che tu pensi che, lei, dovrebbe rendersi conto della situazione e farsi da parte, e che pertanto ella resiste ingiustamente. Sono in profondo disaccordo con te. Tu non puoi sapere cosa vi sia nel cuore di quella donna. Magari lei lo ama ancora e spera che le cose cambino in meglio (ammesso e non concesso che le cose stiano come dici tu). Magari è l'amore per la figlia a farle digerire tanti bocconi amari. Magari ci sono tutte e due le cose. O magari ha solo paura della solitudine, del giudizio sociale che segue alla separazione, delle inevitabili, e  da te rilevate, difficoltà finanziare. Un punto solo è chiaro: la moglie non fa nulla di male nel permanere nella situazione di moglie, è lui (e te) a fare del male a lei. io credo che la moglie meriterebbe la tua piena comprensione ed il tuo sostegno, poiché siete tu ed il marito ad aver posto in essere una situazione ingiusta. Dunque, la tua acredine la trovo malposta;

- la figlia, pur se quasi diciottenne, costituirebbe, a mio modo di vedere, un'ottima ragione per porre fine al vostro rapporto e tentare di recuperare il rapporto con la moglie. Io, come padre, la vedo cosi': i figli li ho voluti io e spetta a me fare quel che posso per assicurare loro una vita familiare piacevole. Delle due l'una,  o è vero che scappa dalla famiglia ad ogni occasione o è un padre presente. Non può stare con te ed essere un padre presente. Il rapporto con la moglie è una questione tra "pari" il ruolo di padre e, in questo ambito, di marito è qualcosa che ha scelto lui per la figlia con la decisione di diventare padre. Io credo che tu non consideri in maniera congrua questo elemento.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> no, no...... però......  ..... guarda caso  tutte ste mogli malate
> tutte ste separazioni di fatto  sempre le stesse scuse.



Infatti. Pure l'ex di mio marito era certissima che noi non avessimo più rapporti intimi da anni.
Mio marito dice che faceva tutto lei, castelli in aria, probabilmente glielo lasciava credere.
Quando lei ha ammesso di essere entrata in casa mia ha parlato della 'mia camera', come se lui non ci entrasse mai.
Quando, l'unica volta che le ho parlato al telefono, per oltre un ora, le ho chiarito tutto, è rimasta pietrificata.

Non solo per quello, ma per molte cose che le ho chiarito, si è scusata ed ha ammesso di aver sognato qualcosa di inesistente ed aver perso anni preziosi.

Io non capirò mai una giovane donna che perde tempo con uno sposato.

Lasciateli almeno alle over50 che, comunque vada, hanno poco o niente da perdere.


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> perchè non piace a te ? pazienza me ne farò una ragione


Non piace neanche a me..LO VUOI CAPIREEE
....O ..TI PIACE NON CAPIRE ..COME NELLA TUA TRISTE VITA


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mah... se fossi la moglie e passassi quasi tutte le domeniche  fuori qualche domanda me la farei no ?  quando non esce ( per stare con me ) è a casa " da solo" lei si ritira in camera a vedere la tv e lui chatta con me



ma che ne sai se non se le fa ?
magari pensa che tanto via di casa non co puo andare per non finire sul lastrico e pensa a quanto sia scema tu a
credere alle sue lusinghe ...
che ne sappiamo...


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di cassare tutte.
> E di tenermi mia moglie.


Bravo Conte!

Ma digli di cambiare nome o la mia maledizione cadrà. ...
...su di lei...se non cambia..
...e su tutti quelli che non diranno a lei di
CAMBIAREEE  NOMEEE


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> statisticamente è difficile che lui addivenga alla decisione che tu desideri, dato che non lo ha fatto per tre anni. La massima spinta decisionale, in questi casi, è piuttosto all'inizio della storia. Poi, nel tuo caso ci sono le difficoltà finanziarie e forse anche un po' di mancanza di iniziativa.  Il punto è cosa vuoi tu. Se a te sta bene, nulla questio, potete continuare. Se verrà quel che vuoi, bene, senno' bene uguale. Se invece non ti sta bene, devi prendere qualche iniziativa, perché, e si torna al punto di partenza, statisticamente è difficile che lo faccia lui, essendo passati tre anni.
> 
> Aggiungo un paio di commenti di merito, per tua considerazione:
> - dalle tue parole emerge una certa acredine nei confronti della moglie. Sembra quasi che tu pensi che, lei, dovrebbe rendersi conto della situazione e farsi da parte, e che pertanto ella resiste ingiustamente. Sono in profondo disaccordo con te. Tu non puoi sapere cosa vi sia nel cuore di quella donna. Magari lei lo ama ancora e spera che le cose cambino in meglio (ammesso e non concesso che le cose stiano come dici tu). Magari è l'amore per la figlia a farle digerire tanti bocconi amari. Magari ci sono tutte e due le cose. O magari ha solo paura della solitudine, del giudizio sociale che segue alla separazione, delle inevitabili, e  da te rilevate, difficoltà finanziare. Un punto solo è chiaro: la moglie non fa nulla di male
> ...


Bravo
Non posso quotarti


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Pure l'ex di mio marito era certissima che noi non avessimo più rapporti intimi da anni.
> Mio marito dice che faceva tutto lei, castelli in aria, probabilmente glielo lasciava credere.
> Quando lei ha ammesso di essere entrata in casa mia ha parlato della 'mia camera', come se lui non ci entrasse mai.
> Quando, l'unica volta che le ho parlato al telefono, per oltre un ora, le ho chiarito tutto, è rimasta pietrificata.
> ...


Mi fai morire dalle risate. ..sarò polla pure io ma da ragazza (pensa oggi)quando un uomo
sposato per corteggiarmi mi diceva di aver problemi con la moglie,  lo lasciavo solo
come un cretino. .ma ti pare?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Bravo Conte!
> 
> Ma digli di cambiare nome o la mia maledizione cadrà. ...
> ...su di lei...se non cambia..
> ...



Anche tu fai sortilegi?
Ci sfideremo...
E vedremo se è più potente la terrficante maledizione del conte
o la tua....

Stai attenta comunque al maleficio delle maestre di vita...
Esso colpì Lothar dimonio, finchè affrontava il passo della Futa in bici...

Vivo per miracolo!


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche tu fai sortilegi?
> Ci sfideremo...
> E vedremo se è più potente la terrficante maledizione del conte
> o la tua....
> ...


:rotfl:
Conte caro..sono romantica
e sto DANIAMORE  con un 3d come questo mi fa 
partire il maleficio...salvati amico mio
dille di cambiarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Daniamore...scrivimi in privato qui la cosa si fa grossa e non sto scherzando...


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Conte caro..sono romantica
> e sto DANIAMORE  con un 3d come questo mi fa
> partire il maleficio...salvati amico mio
> dille di cambiarlo.


Io dai tuoi strali mi son salvato...


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Io dai tuoi strali mi son salvato...


Tu sei salvo...altri non comprendendo la gravità
della cosa...ma se non fanno capiranno. .e si
che capiranno. .


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non piace neanche a me..LO VUOI CAPIREEE
> ....O ..TI PIACE NON CAPIRE ..COME NELLA TUA TRISTE VITA


e quindi ???? è una regola del forum che il nome debba piacere agli altri ?


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> e quindi ???? è una regola del forum che il nome debba piacere agli altri ?


...ohi ohi, non sai in cosa ti stai cacciando.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha altra scelta ( se non la caritas ) che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


Ciao Daniamore!

Sai, dovrebbe essere una legge di natura quella per cui chi ama ciò che amiamo anche noi, di solito, ci piace.
E' un pensiero che fulmina e stordisce chi non ci pensa e soggioga anche le menti che pensano ad altro, è un gioco di bambini che balbettano nella bambagia ed una forma che lenisce i tormenti, blandisce i lamenti e ci lascia contenti.
Le notti che pensi e ripensi, le lotte fra consesi e dissensi e le fiotte d'immensi compensi si frullano e brillano nel cuore e nel petto, tra amore e rispetto per ore nel letto.
Ti turbi e conturbi, temendo i disturbi dei saggi e dei furbi che sulle lor dita ti contan la vita, ti struggi e rifuggi, sentendo che friggi, dai mali ineguali che lancian gli strali, e meni ed ottieni, mescendo veleni, il niente dell'uomo che mente, ch'è cieco e non sente il male ch'indossi, neanche tu fossi quel mucchio di ossi ch'empie i bei fossi di papaveri rossi.
Io dico di donna che tiene il marito che abbracci alle feste ch'è meglio di nulla tener l'uomo in culla cogli occhi coperti sui grandi deserti che cova in suo seno, che tanto nemmeno diverso gli sembra da quel che ha sposato, schiava del fato, d'un fiato sbagliato e d'un uso ch'è stato, col cuore lontano, stretta alla mano la vecchia sua zana, che specchia e ripiana il palpito e il viso.

Lei è come te: seguace d'un sogno bugiardo, capace d'un lagno bastardo e mendace per un pegno infingardo!

La moglie di chi ami è un po' anche moglie tua.
Ricordati perchè l'hai sposata!

Ciao!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì alla tua amica di farsi vedere da uno bravo o mandala a fare in culo. O entrambe.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Daniamore!
> 
> Sai, dovrebbe essere una legge di natura quella per cui chi ama ciò che amiamo anche noi, di solito, ci piace.
> E' un pensiero che fulmina e stordisce chi non ci pensa e soggioga anche le menti che pensano ad altro, è un gioco di bambini che balbettano nella bambagia ed una forma che lenisce i tormenti, blandisce i lamenti e ci lascia contenti.
> ...


Tu sei un grande. 
L'ultima frase è da oscar.


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> statisticamente è difficile che lui addivenga alla decisione che tu desideri, dato che non lo ha fatto per tre anni. La massima spinta decisionale, in questi casi, è piuttosto all'inizio della storia. Poi, nel tuo caso ci sono le difficoltà finanziarie e forse anche un po' di mancanza di iniziativa.  Il punto è cosa vuoi tu. Se a te sta bene, nulla questio, potete continuare. Se verrà quel che vuoi, bene, senno' bene uguale. Se invece non ti sta bene, devi prendere qualche iniziativa, perché, e si torna al punto di partenza, statisticamente è difficile che lo faccia lui, essendo passati tre anni.
> 
> Aggiungo un paio di commenti di merito, per tua considerazione:
> - dalle tue parole emerge una certa acredine nei confronti della moglie. Sembra quasi che tu pensi che, lei, dovrebbe rendersi conto della situazione e farsi da parte, e che pertanto ella resiste ingiustamente. Sono in profondo disaccordo con te. Tu non puoi sapere cosa vi sia nel cuore di quella donna. Magari lei lo ama ancora e spera che le cose cambino in meglio (ammesso e non concesso che le cose stiano come dici tu). Magari è l'amore per la figlia a farle digerire tanti bocconi amari. Magari ci sono tutte e due le cose. O magari ha solo paura della solitudine, del giudizio sociale che segue alla separazione, delle inevitabili, e  da te rilevate, difficoltà finanziare. Un punto solo è chiaro: la moglie non fa nulla di male nel permanere nella situazione di moglie, è lui (e te) a fare del male a lei. io credo che la moglie meriterebbe la tua piena comprensione ed il tuo sostegno, poiché siete tu ed il marito ad aver posto in essere una situazione ingiusta. Dunque, la tua acredine la trovo malposta;
> ...


Mi pare di aver detto a chiare lettere che in linea di massima mi sta bene e comprendo il perchè della sua decisione...certo qualche scivolata ci sta, chiedo venia se vi ho importunati
 Riguardo alla moglie, diciamo che, più che acredine è antipatia, sentimento che suscita a quasi tutti quelli che la conoscono.... del resto mica  siamo tutti solari e simpatici.. Suo  marito e non altri le manca di rispetto e le ragioni per cui la tradisce da 3 anni solo lui le conosce e forse lei......
La figlia " presente" non significa stare addosso ai figli come delle cozze, sopratutto quando sono i primi a starsene in giro tutto il tempo libero.. La segue a scuola, la sera si accoccolano sul divano per fare due chiacchiere, lei si confida ecc ecc.....Non sono d'accordo poi sul " pari" si può essere ottimi genitori pur non amandosi più, basta buon senso e condivisione del metodo educativo....


grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Daniamore!
> 
> Sai, dovrebbe essere una legge di natura quella per cui chi ama ciò che amiamo anche noi, di solito, ci piace.
> E' un pensiero che fulmina e stordisce chi non ci pensa e soggioga anche le menti che pensano ad altro, è un gioco di bambini che balbettano nella bambagia ed una forma che lenisce i tormenti, blandisce i lamenti e ci lascia contenti.
> ...


 grande Rabbyinlove


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mi pare di aver detto a chiare lettere che in linea di massima mi sta bene e comprendo il perchè della sua decisione...certo qualche scivolata ci sta, chiedo venia se vi ho importunati
> Riguardo alla moglie, diciamo che, più che acredine è antipatia, sentimento che suscita a quasi tutti quelli che la conoscono.... del resto mica  siamo tutti solari e simpatici.. Suo  marito e non altri le manca di rispetto e le ragioni per cui la tradisce da 3 anni solo lui le conosce e forse lei......
> La figlia " presente" non significa stare addosso ai figli come delle cozze, sopratutto quando sono i primi a starsene in giro tutto il tempo libero.. La segue a scuola, la sera si accoccolano sul divano per fare due chiacchiere, lei si confida ecc ecc.....Non sono d'accordo poi sul " pari" si può essere ottimi genitori pur non amandosi più, basta buon senso e condivisione del metodo educativo....
> 
> ...


Ma lui ti può sparare un mare di cazzate, l hai mai messo in conto?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Daniamore!
> 
> Sai, dovrebbe essere una legge di natura quella per cui chi ama ciò che amiamo anche noi, di solito, ci piace.
> E' un pensiero che fulmina e stordisce chi non ci pensa e soggioga anche le menti che pensano ad altro, è un gioco di bambini che balbettano nella bambagia ed una forma che lenisce i tormenti, blandisce i lamenti e ci lascia contenti.
> ...


E bravo rabby :up:


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Pure l'ex di mio marito era certissima che noi non avessimo più rapporti intimi da anni.
> Mio marito dice che faceva tutto lei, castelli in aria, probabilmente glielo lasciava credere.
> Quando lei ha ammesso di essere entrata in casa mia ha parlato della 'mia camera', come se lui non ci entrasse mai.
> Quando, l'unica volta che le ho parlato al telefono, per oltre un ora, le ho chiarito tutto, è rimasta pietrificata.
> ...




Avete ragione probabilmente scopano come ricci.....pazienza non sono particolarmete gelosa ma..... se mi dite che non esistono le cosidette " coppie bianche" mi fate solo ridere.... Credo ci sia anche una statistica se la trovo ve la posto...a me bastano le confidenze di amiche e clienti che dopo qualche tempo  o dopo i figli ammettono di sfuggire il più possibile agli approcci dei loro cari  e amati mariti....fin quando  desistono e guardano altrove... o forse no  sicuramente alcuni sono talmente innamorati o onesti da sfuggire alla tentazione dedicandosi esclusivamente a Federica....


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Daniamore!
> 
> Sai, dovrebbe essere una legge di natura quella per cui chi ama ciò che amiamo anche noi, di solito, ci piace.
> E' un pensiero che fulmina e stordisce chi non ci pensa e soggioga anche le menti che pensano ad altro, è un gioco di bambini che balbettano nella bambagia ed una forma che lenisce i tormenti, blandisce i lamenti e ci lascia contenti.
> ...


Voglio diventare pastore e amare come si deve questa grande capra 
:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voglio diventare pastore e amare come si deve questa grande capra
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Se la capra acconsente


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma lui ti può sparare un mare di cazzate, l hai mai messo in conto?


può. potrebbe... ma nulla toglie che da 3 anni si dedica a me con amore, passione e sempre maggior disponibilità...
Questo io vedo poi quando rientra   a casa fa le capriole di gioia  buon per lui....  TUTTI i rapporti non solo quelli clandestini hanno le loro zone d'ombra e ne conosco di uomini che , seppur non sposati, raccontano un mare di balle per farsela dare....


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> può. potrebbe... ma nulla toglie che da 3 anni si dedica a me con amore, passione e sempre maggior disponibilità...
> Questo io vedo poi quando rientra   a casa fa le capriole di gioia  buon per lui....  TUTTI i rapporti non solo quelli clandestini hanno le loro zone d'ombra e ne conosco di uomini che , seppur non sposati, raccontano un mare di balle per farsela dare....



Forse una volta, oggi non mi sembra le donne siano cosi difficili da convincere, chi vuole la da e soprattutto lo prende.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voglio diventare pastore e amare come si deve questa grande capra
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Sono quasi certo che in qualche parte della Bibbia questo tipo di relazioni siano sconsigliate...

(Ogni accenno alla probabile correlazione di ciò con l'estinzione dei satiri è da ritenersi passibile di scomunica)


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse una volta, oggi non mi sembra le donne siano cosi difficili da convincere, chi vuole la da e soprattutto lo prende.[/QUOTE
> 
> No dice il vero..gli amanti hanno TUTTI la moglie vecchia,brutta,ammalata...non fanno sesso da anni...non si separano perche'c'e'il mutuo...perche'aspetta e vivremo assieme............:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## parliamone (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mi pare di aver detto a chiare lettere che in linea di massima mi sta bene e comprendo il perchè della sua decisione...certo qualche scivolata ci sta, chiedo venia se vi ho importunati
> Riguardo alla moglie, diciamo che, più che acredine è antipatia, sentimento che suscita a quasi tutti quelli che la conoscono.... del resto mica  siamo tutti solari e simpatici.. Suo  marito e non altri le manca di rispetto e le ragioni per cui la tradisce da 3 anni solo lui le conosce e forse lei......
> La figlia " presente" non significa stare addosso ai figli come delle cozze, sopratutto quando sono i primi a starsene in giro tutto il tempo libero.. La segue a scuola, la sera si accoccolano sul divano per fare due chiacchiere, lei si confida ecc ecc.....Non sono d'accordo poi sul " pari" si può essere ottimi genitori pur non amandosi più, basta buon senso e condivisione del metodo educativo....
> 
> ...


Il tema mi sembrava il fatto che rimaneva con la moglie. Se a te sta bene, non ci sono problemi.

Quanto alla moglie, posso capire l'antipatia. Ma rimane il fatto che tu, con la tua presenza, causi dei problemi alla loro vita di coppia. Forse se tu sparissi dalla vita di lui, la coppia potrebbe riprendersi. Questa eventualità non la possiamo escludere a priori. E' su questa base che dovresti considerare la situazione della moglie, antipatica o simpatica che sia.

Quanto alla figlia, è inevitabile che lo stato di cose a casa abbia un impatto su di lei. E' questa la scelta che lui fa. Quanto alla presenza, potrebbe darsi che tu abbia ragione sulla sufficienza della presenza, anche se converrai che due genitori che passano il tempo assieme nell'alveo familiare sono ben più presenti per i figli. 

Quel che manca nella tua analisi, secondo me, è prendere in considerazione le esigenze delle altre parti coinvolte nella tua storia, cioé la moglie e la figlia. Tutto qui


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono quasi certo che in qualche parte della Bibbia questo tipo di relazioni siano sconsigliate...
> 
> (Ogni accenno alla probabile correlazione di ciò con l'estinzione dei satiri è da ritenersi passibile di scomunica)


C'è una leggenda pastorizia per cui alcuni pastori in astinenza mettevano gli stivali alle pecore, o alle capre (stai acorto), per certe relazioni. 

Attento se qualcuno ti propone di indossare stivali.:mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse una volta, oggi non mi sembra le donne siano cosi difficili da convincere, chi vuole la da e soprattutto lo prende.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Avete ragione probabilmente scopano come ricci.....pazienza non sono particolarmete gelosa ma..... se mi dite che non esistono le cosidette " coppie bianche" mi fate solo ridere.... Credo ci sia anche una statistica se la trovo ve la posto...a me bastano le confidenze di amiche e clienti che dopo qualche tempo  o dopo i figli ammettono di sfuggire il più possibile agli approcci dei loro cari  e amati mariti....fin quando  desistono e guardano altrove... o forse no  sicuramente alcuni sono talmente innamorati o onesti da sfuggire alla tentazione dedicandosi esclusivamente a Federica....


Federica? ...un nome nuovo! 

Chediovisalvi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> C'è una leggenda pastorizia per cui alcuni pastori in astinenza mettevano gli stivali alle pecore, o alle capre (stai acorto), per certe relazioni.
> 
> Attento se qualcuno ti propone di indossare stivali.:mrgreen:


Con tutte le belle fanciulle libere (o con mariti non gelosi) che ci sono nel forum, credi forse che un pastore in arretrato che si trovasse a passare di qua dedicherebbe anche solo uno sguardo ad un umile capro (che per sicurezza si metterebbe le infradito...)?


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

@daniamore

Tu dici che lo vuoi intero quest'uomo, perché ne "hai avuto bisogno e non c'era" qualche volta. Te lo domando sinceramente: è stato quando ti si è rotta la persiana? Quando il rubinetto perdeva?
Ti informo nel caso che esistono i tapparellisti e gli idraulici.
Insomma, ancora mi sfugge il motivo per cui vuoi da quest'uomo di più di quello che avete insieme.

@Rabarbaro

in forma smagliante, che zampa!


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Avete ragione probabilmente scopano come ricci.....pazienza non sono particolarmete gelosa ma..... se mi dite che non esistono le cosidette " coppie bianche" mi fate solo ridere.... Credo ci sia anche una statistica se la trovo ve la posto...a me bastano le confidenze di amiche e clienti che dopo qualche tempo  o dopo i figli ammettono di sfuggire il più possibile agli approcci dei loro cari  e amati mariti....fin quando  desistono e guardano altrove... o forse no  sicuramente alcuni sono talmente innamorati o onesti da sfuggire alla tentazione dedicandosi esclusivamente a Federica....



Me risulti un po' sgradevole...


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Me risulti un po' sgradevole...


Davero... 
Se farsi l'amante ma rende cosi cinica, meglio che si dedica alla castita'!!!!


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Con tutte le belle fanciulle libere (o con mariti non gelosi) che ci sono nel forum, credi forse che un pastore in arretrato che si trovasse a passare di qua dedicherebbe anche solo uno sguardo ad un umile capro (che per sicurezza si metterebbe le infradito...)?


Eh ma qui.....in alta montagna è tutta un'altra storia.
Comunque, se vedi un pastore con quattro stivali, o due di troppo, inerpicati...non si sa mai.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Federica? ...un nome nuovo!
> 
> Chediovisalvi.


la mano amica


----------



## Tersite (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @daniamore
> 
> Tu dici che lo vuoi intero quest'uomo, perché ne "hai avuto bisogno e non c'era" qualche volta. Te lo domando sinceramente: è stato quando ti si è rotta la persiana? Quando il rubinetto perdeva?
> Ti informo nel caso che esistono i tapparellisti e gli idraulici.
> ...


ci sono momenti nella vita in cui avresti bisogno dell'abbraccio di chi ami... quando il lavoro va male , quando tuo figlio non trova uno straccio di lavoro e sei preoccupata, quando c'è un tramonto splendido e ti prende un pò di malinconia....poi è vero che sono più  frequenti i momenti in cui c'è; quando ti svegli dopo un intervento e lui è lì che ti tiene la mano, quando ti da una mano per aiutare tuo figlio a cercare lavoro. quando sta sveglio fino a notte fonda per risolverti un problema che hai sul lavoro.....quando sei triste e  ti manda 100 sms  tentando di farti sorridere....


----------



## net (1 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> statisticamente è difficile che lui addivenga alla decisione che tu desideri, dato che non lo ha fatto per tre anni. La massima spinta decisionale, in questi casi, è piuttosto all'inizio della storia. Poi, nel tuo caso ci sono le difficoltà finanziarie e forse anche un po' di mancanza di iniziativa.  Il punto è cosa vuoi tu. Se a te sta bene, nulla questio, potete continuare. Se verrà quel che vuoi, bene, senno' bene uguale. Se invece non ti sta bene, devi prendere qualche iniziativa, perché, e si torna al punto di partenza, statisticamente è difficile che lo faccia lui, essendo passati tre anni.
> 
> Aggiungo un paio di commenti di merito, per tua considerazione:
> - dalle tue parole emerge una certa acredine nei confronti della moglie. Sembra quasi che tu pensi che, lei, dovrebbe rendersi conto della situazione e farsi da parte, e che pertanto ella resiste ingiustamente. Sono in profondo disaccordo con te. Tu non puoi sapere cosa vi sia nel cuore di quella donna. Magari lei lo ama ancora e spera che le cose cambino in meglio (ammesso e non concesso che le cose stiano come dici tu). Magari è l'amore per la figlia a farle digerire tanti bocconi amari. Magari ci sono tutte e due le cose. O magari ha solo paura della solitudine, del giudizio sociale che segue alla separazione, delle inevitabili, e  da te rilevate, difficoltà finanziare. Un punto solo è chiaro: la moglie non fa nulla di male nel permanere nella situazione di moglie, è lui (e te) a fare del male a lei. io credo che la moglie meriterebbe la tua piena comprensione ed il tuo sostegno, poiché siete tu ed il marito ad aver posto in essere una situazione ingiusta. Dunque, la tua acredine la trovo malposta;
> ...


Quoto con assoluta convinzione!


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Con tutte le belle fanciulle libere (o con mariti non gelosi) che ci sono nel forum, credi forse che un pastore in arretrato che si trovasse a passare di qua dedicherebbe anche solo uno sguardo ad un umile capro (che per sicurezza si metterebbe le infradito...)?


...i pastori soffrono notoriamente di cataratte!!!

io le infradito non le metterei... fanno troppo...gay!!!!


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Me risulti un po' sgradevole...


Non si può piacere a tutti....


----------



## net (1 Febbraio 2014)

Dani posso chiederti una cosa? Tutto questo tuo malessere quando lui è " costretto a recitare la parte ", la tua ostinatezza nello screditare sua moglie ed il loro rapporto... sei sicura di non essere semplicemente gelosa, forse perchè non sei del tutto convinta che le cose stiano come lui ti fa intendere?


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse una volta, oggi non mi sembra le donne siano cosi difficili da convincere, chi vuole la da e soprattutto lo prende.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Dani posso chiederti una cosa? Tutto questo tuo malessere quando lui è " costretto a recitare la parte ", la tua ostinatezza nello screditare sua moglie ed il loro rapporto... sei sicura di non essere semplicemente gelosa, forse perchè non sei del tutto convinta che le cose stiano come lui ti fa intendere?


No.... certo a volte mi manca,e non faccio i salti di gioia sapendo che è fuori con lei per la canonica pizza mensile ;non scredito il loro rapporto, e lei, semplicemente constato...Puoi lui non ha mai negato di avere un " buon rapporto " con lei, nel senso che non hanno  gravi contrasti, non litigano e non si tirano i piatti e ha sempre ammesso di provare dell'affetto per lei; affetto che trovo sia normalissimo, senza contare che gode di ampPer esempioia libertà di movimento. Per esempio oggi pomeriggio gli ho mandato un messaggio invitandolo a cena, non era previsto,lui mi ha chiamata  minuti dopo chiedendomi ; a che ora  vuoi che sia su ? ed è uscito mezz'ora prima dal lavoro ; a le ha mandato un sms( non era in casa ) del tipo ; non ci sono a cena... è appena andato via....


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Davero...
> Se farsi l'amante ma rende cosi cinica, meglio che si dedica alla castita'!!!!


Io non " mi faccio l'amante"  sono libera come l'aria è lui che si fa l'amante... tanto per specificare


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Io non " mi faccio l'amante"  sono libera come l'aria è lui che si fa l'amante... tanto per specificare


Siete amanti. Tu la sua e lui il tuo. 
Come lo definiresti sennò? Il tuo fidanzato? Non credo. 
Non con una moglie di mezzo... 

Comunque non sembri un fiore sbocciato, pieno di amore e felicità, questo volevo intendere. 
Sembri più una incazzata. Con la persona sbagliata però. Perché non è lei che ti sta prendendo in giro ma è lui.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siete amanti. Tu la sua e lui il tuo.
> Come lo definiresti sennò? Il tuo fidanzato? Non credo.
> Non con una moglie di mezzo...
> 
> ...


Buona questa !! io non sono incazzata nè con lei nè men che meno con lui, per il semplice fatto che le premesse
erano e sono rimaste tali; non mi hai mai promesso nulla di diverso che di quel che mi sta dando ed è molto in termini
di emozioni, sostegno e sentimenti , ma certo non devo convincere nessuno.. Sono entrata qui in uno dei rari, per fortuna, momenti in cui la situazione mi pesava..Non cercavo nè assoluzione e nemmeno approvazione, non in un mondo virtuale...Credo che al prossimo scivolone, che prima o poi arriverà mi rivolgerò altrove, a chi ci conosce , a chi ci vede insieme e che nonostante tutto sa bene che quello che ci lega è qualcosa di forte seppur difficile da gestire; tipo mia mamma, mio figlio, il mio ex marito e qualche buon amico comune
Buon fine settimana a tutti; per noi non sarà felicissimo , l'anniversario dei suoceri incombe e ieri mentre andava via ho letto nei suoi occhi l'immensa felicità, il sollievo di tornare al suo " nido d'amore".... forse per questo aveva gli occhi umidi....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No c'è chi ha la moglie bella, intelligente e sanissima , semplicemente non è più interessata al sesso ( con loro ) riguardo al mutuo... bhè ....c'è chi si suicida perchè non riesce a pagarlo e la banca gli toglie tutto.....
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> statisticamente è difficile che lui addivenga alla decisione che tu desideri, dato che non lo ha fatto per tre anni. La massima spinta decisionale, in questi casi, è piuttosto all'inizio della storia. Poi, nel tuo caso ci sono le difficoltà finanziarie e forse anche un po' di mancanza di iniziativa.  Il punto è cosa vuoi tu. Se a te sta bene, nulla questio, potete continuare. Se verrà quel che vuoi, bene, senno' bene uguale. Se invece non ti sta bene, devi prendere qualche iniziativa, perché, e si torna al punto di partenza, statisticamente è difficile che lo faccia lui, essendo passati tre anni.
> 
> Aggiungo un paio di commenti di merito, per tua considerazione:
> - dalle tue parole emerge una certa acredine nei confronti della moglie. Sembra quasi che tu pensi che, lei, dovrebbe rendersi conto della situazione e farsi da parte, e che pertanto ella resiste ingiustamente. Sono in profondo disaccordo con te. Tu non puoi sapere cosa vi sia nel cuore di quella donna. Magari lei lo ama ancora e spera che le cose cambino in meglio (ammesso e non concesso che le cose stiano come dici tu). Magari è l'amore per la figlia a farle digerire tanti bocconi amari. Magari ci sono tutte e due le cose. O magari ha solo paura della solitudine, del giudizio sociale che segue alla separazione, delle inevitabili, e  da te rilevate, difficoltà finanziare. Un punto solo è chiaro: la moglie non fa nulla di male nel permanere nella situazione di moglie, è lui (e te) a fare del male a lei. io credo che la moglie meriterebbe la tua piena comprensione ed il tuo sostegno, poiché siete tu ed il marito ad aver posto in essere una situazione ingiusta. Dunque, la tua acredine la trovo malposta;
> ...


bel post!


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> la mano amica


Ok..pace fatta!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ok..pace fatta!



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:ma cosa hai capito???dormiamo di la' dal Po'vedo.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Buona questa !! io non sono incazzata nè con lei nè men che meno con lui, per il semplice fatto che le premesse
> erano e sono rimaste tali; non mi hai mai promesso nulla di diverso che di quel che mi sta dando ed è molto in termini
> di emozioni, sostegno e sentimenti , ma certo non devo convincere nessuno.. Sono entrata qui in uno dei rari, per fortuna, momenti in cui la situazione mi pesava..Non cercavo nè assoluzione e nemmeno approvazione, non in un mondo virtuale...Credo che al prossimo scivolone, che prima o poi arriverà mi rivolgerò altrove, a chi ci conosce , a chi ci vede insieme e che nonostante tutto sa bene che quello che ci lega è qualcosa di forte seppur difficile da gestire; tipo mia mamma, mio figlio, il mio ex marito e qualche buon amico comune
> Buon fine settimana a tutti; per noi non sarà felicissimo , l'anniversario dei suoceri incombe e ieri mentre andava via ho letto nei suoi occhi l'immensa felicità, il sollievo di tornare al suo " nido d'amore".... forse per questo aveva gli occhi umidi....


Veramente sembra che ti pesi più di quello che vuoi far credere e comunque non è proprio carino dipingere sua moglie come una cretina. 
Prima di tutto perché la state prendendo in giro - voglio vedere se eri tu al suo posto - e poi perché tu conosci solo la versione di lui. 
Chissà quante bugie può averti detto... 
Qui sul forum nessuno ti conosce, ma forse proprio perché non siamo tuoi amici, non ti diciamo quello che vuoi sentire ma solo quello che davvero pensiamo. 
Libera di fare ciò che credi. Se cerchi per forza approvazione alla tua storia, questo non è il posto giusto. 
Buon weekend anche a te.


----------



## realista1 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente sembra che ti pesi più di quello che vuoi far credere e comunque non è proprio carino dipingere sua moglie come una cretina.
> Prima di tutto perché la state prendendo in giro - voglio vedere se eri tu al suo posto - e poi perché tu conosci solo la versione di lui.
> Chissà quante bugie può averti detto...
> *Qui sul forum nessuno ti conosce, ma forse proprio perché non siamo tuoi amici, non ti diciamo quello che vuoi sentire ma solo quello che davvero pensiamo*.
> ...



Questo lo quoto.


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:ma cosa hai capito???dormiamo di la' dal Po'vedo.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Esatto. 

Non ci ho capito nulla. ..mi incazzavo solo per il nome
Daniamore. ..per me se si chiama Dania oppure Federica
son contenta. ..mi rilasso...possiamo anche diventare
amiche...chiedo solo che non mi stressi con le storie
sulla vita della moglie. .boh..se il tipo poi  vuoi fartelo
per altri cent anni...buon per te.


----------



## nicola (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Non ci ho capito nulla. ..mi incazzavo solo per il nome
> Daniamore. ..per me se si chiama Dania oppure Federica
> ...


Emh no cara amica...Federica è la mano amica dell uomo quando non c è daniamore che lo fa giocare !!!


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente sembra che ti pesi più di quello che vuoi far credere e comunque non è proprio carino dipingere sua moglie come una cretina.
> Prima di tutto perché la state prendendo in giro - voglio vedere se eri tu al suo posto - e poi perché tu conosci solo la versione di lui.
> Chissà quante bugie può averti detto...
> Qui sul forum nessuno ti conosce, ma forse proprio perché non siamo tuoi amici, non ti diciamo quello che vuoi sentire ma solo quello che davvero pensiamo.
> ...


Ho la presunzione di credere che  io a l suo posto  non mi ci troverei. Non  a lungo a patto che ami l uomo con cui sto. O che di lui non me ne freghi più nulla in tal caso  l inganno e reciproco  Pensa che ho sgamato in una settimana il mio ex marito  e non ero certo attenta o gelosa  ma nemmeno. Stupida  evidentemente aveva  un certo pudore  a dirmi della sua nuova storia  o chissà


----------



## realista1 (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> *Ho la presunzione di credere che  io a l suo posto  non mi ci troverei*. Non  a lungo a patto che ami l uomo con cui sto. O che di lui non me ne freghi più nulla in tal caso  l inganno e reciproco  Pensa che ho sgamato in una settimana il mio ex marito  e non ero certo attenta o gelosa  ma nemmeno. Stupida  evidentemente aveva  un certo pudore  a dirmi della sua nuova storia  o chissà



:rotfl::rotfl:Ah, si? E dimmi, in quale situazione pensi di trovarti........


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Emh no cara amica...Federica è la mano amica dell uomo quando non c è daniamore che lo fa giocare !!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl:
[video=youtube;V4zKqX5vStQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4zKqX5vStQ[/video]


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Emh no cara amica...Federica è la mano amica dell uomo quando non c è daniamore che lo fa giocare !!!


:rotfl: Forse allora la pollastra sono io
  Fortunatamente c è gente che traduce.

No credo che non sia più speranza
la ragazza è irrecuperabile

Daniamore. .ma senti che nik si è data questa!


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> *Ho la presunzione di credere che  io a l suo posto  non mi ci troverei.* Non  a lungo a patto che ami l uomo con cui sto. O che di lui non me ne freghi più nulla in tal caso  l inganno e reciproco  Pensa che ho sgamato in una settimana il mio ex marito  e non ero certo attenta o gelosa  ma nemmeno. Stupida  evidentemente aveva  un certo pudore  a dirmi della sua nuova storia  o chissà


Non è che la tua posizione sia tanto migliore della sua eh? Anzi.
Guarda che la tua posizione non è tanto migliore della sua. 
Lei vive con lui.
Ci dorme assieme più spesso di te.
Vivono alla luce del sole.
E soprattutto, ragionando in modo cinico, se a lui succede qualcosa, va tutto a lei e tu nemmeno puoi stargli vicino.

Tu non puoi sapere se la moglie sa o non sa e che tipo di rapporto hanno...

Al massimo, se ti rode il culo, prenditela con lui che fa lo stronzo!!!


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è che la tua posizione sia tanto migliore della sua eh? Anzi.
> Guarda che la tua posizione non è tanto migliore della sua.
> Lei vive con lui.
> Ci dorme assieme più spesso di te.
> ...


Posizione in che senso?  Io so  e mi basta. Che quando sta con me è perché  lo vuole  che se  dorme con me è perché gli va  Se gli succedesse. qualcosa. Gli stato' vicina  come no? Che alla moglie stia bene o no. Io vi sarò  la sua eredità non mi interessa  Certo a me può rodere il culo e tu immagini di sapere perché  ma io non so perché rode tanto a te o forse posso immaginario


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Posizione in che senso?  Io so  e mi basta. Che quando sta con me è perché  lo vuole  che se  dorme con me è perché gli va  Se gli succedesse. qualcosa. Gli stato' vicina  come no? Che alla moglie stia bene o no. Io vi sarò  la sua eredità non mi interessa  Certo a me può rodere il culo e tu immagini di sapere perché  *ma io non so perché rode tanto a te o forse posso immaginario*


Immagini cosa?

Prima di tutto trovo assurdo che una donna di 55 anni (hai un anno in meno di mia madre) sia così immatura da accettare una situazione simile e permettersi pure di parlare male della poraccia che s'è sposata sto tizio di cui sei l'amante.

In secondo luogo, l'antipatia che posso provare su di te è dovuta al fatto che ho già conosciuto una donna simile. La ex del mio compagno.
Stavamo insieme da 8 anni, si intromise tra noi in un momento di crisi e il cretino glielo permise. Lei mi giudicava una cretina, una pazza, credeva a tutte le bugie che lui le diceva per guadagnare la sua stima e i suoi sentimenti. Mi ha trattato malissimo, nell'unica telefonata fatta, sebbene io fossi dalla parte della verità e le avevo solo detto che lui non era così limpido. Ma per lei, come per te, era una competizione, chi arriva prima al giocattolo. Ho rinunciato a spiegare le cose a quell'idiota. Lui mi ha lasciato pure per mettersi con lei, senza però rinunciare a sentirmi e vedermi. In pratica da fidanzata mi ero ridotta a fare l'amante. Per un po' ho messo sotto i piedi l'orgoglio, speravo che tornasse. Poi ho cominciato a guardarmi intorno. 
A differenza della moglie del tuo coglione, io non sono stata a guardare e a subire il tradimento, ma l'ho fatta PIAGNE come si deve. 
A lei, e dopo pure a lui.
 Dopo un paio di mesi mi sono messa con un altro e lui, molto prevedibilmente, dopo sette mesi di storia ufficiale con la facocera, è tornato scondinzolante da me, proprio quando stavo per andare a convivere... Guarda un po'... 
Io ho lanciato mille segnali alla facocera di quello che stava succedendo, in modo molto discreto perchè il mio nuovo fidanzato non doveva sospettare nulla. Lei soffriva, non sai quanto godevo a vedere le sue lacrime e i suoi post disperati su Facebook. Dopo due mesi è stata mollata. Gli ha fatto una piazzata sotto casa, piena di sospetti e di astio verso di me. E ha continuato a piangere per mesi, senza spiegarsi come mai una donna così perfetta e giusta, buona, era stata malamente scaricata senza un motivo valido.
Il mio caro fedifrago si è ridotto a diventare il mio amante.
Io non gliel'ho data vinta subito, l'ho fatto penare per un anno e mezzo, prima di ridargli la mia fiducia e il mio cuore, restituendo corna e umiliazioni con gli interessi.
Dopo un anno e mezzo, ho lasciato il mio fidanzato e siamo ritornati insieme.
Ora è tutto a posto tra di noi ma ce n'è voluto di tempo per fidarci di nuovo.

E' vero, mi rode. Mi rode che nessuno te la faccia pagare come meriti. Mi piacerebbe tanto parlare con la moglie di lui e spiegarle tre-quattro cose....


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato e ne parliamo spesso... se intendi che io gli debba dare un ultimatum , no non è da me....Io posso decidere se stargli vicino  o meno ma non costringerlo a prendere una decisione per dimostrarmi il suo grande amore..... Nemmeno io credo a due cuori e una capanna....


Davanti a un ultimatum sceglierebbe la moglie. Per questo non glielo chiedi.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Immagini cosa?
> 
> Prima di tutto trovo assurdo che una donna di 55 anni (hai un anno in meno di mia madre) sia così immatura da accettare una situazione simile e permettersi pure di parlare male della poraccia che s'è sposata sto tizio di cui sei l'amante.
> 
> ...


Immaginavo in effetti   vuoi  il  suo indurizzo?


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> No, ma a loro vengono riconosciuti diritti, se ci sono figli, come l'uso della casa coniugale e e l'assegno di mantenimento anche nel caso in cui ci sia il fantomatico " affido condiviso "


Vorresti l'assegno di mantenimento per le amanti?


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Immaginavo in effetti   vuoi  il  suo indurizzo?


Ps e se a lei andasse bene stare a guardare?  Comunque. Sia. Non ho  certo paura  e il tuo livore. Verso le amanti  e me  in particolare  e un problema tuo


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

:up:





MK ha detto:


> Vorresti l'assegno di mantenimento per le amanti?


:up::up::up:

Come la facocera di mio cognato.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Immaginavo in effetti   vuoi  il  suo indurizzo?


Ho modificato il post.

Rileggi, se vuoi.

Non mi interessa il suo indirizzo, potresti farla iscrivere qui. Così sentiamo pure la sua campana.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vorresti l'assegno di mantenimento per le  amanti?


No trovo umiliante anche quello versato alle mogli se non in casi particolari


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho modificato il post.
> 
> Rileggi, se vuoi.
> 
> Non mi interessa il suo indirizzo, potresti farla iscrivere qui. Così sentiamo pure la sua campana.


Non sa nemmeno accendere un pc ( la fonte di informazione e la figlia )


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ps e se a lei andasse bene stare a guardare?  Comunque. Sia. Non ho  certo paura  e il tuo livore. Verso le amanti  e me  in particolare  e un problema tuo


Ah no, cara. Non è più un problema!  Al massimo è un leggero fastidio perchè quelle come te (e non siete tutte le amanti, perchè altre mantengono saldo il loro orgoglio e la loro dignità) sono il motivo per cui tanti uomini si permettono di essere stronzi e bugiardi.
Tanto la polla che crede a tutto e si ammazzerebbe per loro, la trovano sempre!


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Non sa nemmeno accendere un pc ( la fonte di informazione e la figlia )


Conosci la figlia di lui????

Come ti ha presentata???


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> No trovo umiliante anche quello versato alle mogli se non in casi particolari


Perchè? Se una donna non ha mai lavorato è giusto e sacrosanto che il marito (ex) le versi l'assegno di mantenimento. Se non vuoi che ci siano di questi problemi fai in modo di sposarti con una donna economicamente indipendente.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Non sa nemmeno accendere un pc ( la fonte di informazione e la figlia )


Scusa il francesismo, ma che cazzo te ne frega? Ok ok tu sei figa e lei no. Però non la molla, come la mettiamo? :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa il francesismo, ma che cazzo te ne frega? Ok ok tu sei figa e lei no. Però non la molla, come la mettiamo? :mrgreen:



Vorrebbe riscrivere il Diritto di famiglia.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah no, cara. Non è più un problema!  Al massimo è un leggero fastidio perchè quelle come te (e non siete tutte le amanti, perchè altre mantengono saldo il loro orgoglio e la loro dignità) sono il motivo per cui tanti uomini si permettono di essere stronzi e bugiardi.
> Tanto la polla che crede a tutto e si ammazzerebbe per loro, la trovano sempre!


Io di dignità ne ho da vendere. Solo non  so resistere alle provocazioni  e tu non puoi sapere se  lui  e stronzo e bugiardo mentre il tuo compagno te lo ha dimostrato ampiamente  Giuro che quando la polla  qui presente momento esatto che se ne accorgerà te lo comunicherà


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Conosci la figlia di lui????
> 
> Come ti ha presentata???



Era amica di famiglia, amica.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vorrebbe riscrivere il Diritto di famiglia.


Oltre che moglie tradita separata vedova sono stata anche la compagna di un uomo separato. Errori ne ho fatti tanti ma sarò sempre fiera del mio essere stata fuori dal suo rapporto con ex moglie e figli. Mai avrei sindacato su soldi tempo ecc.ecc.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era amica di famiglia, amica.


Sicuramente vuole un futuro con te.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Conosci la figlia di lui????
> 
> Come ti ha presentata???


Se leggessi  non solo le cose che ti irritano  sapresti che siamo amici da anni e sebbene lui frequentasse me e mio marito e altri amici prevalentemente da solo e capitato che qualche volta  fossero presenti anche loro  Ora non frequento la sua famiglia  e loro non sanno che nel frattempo mi sono separata


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Io di dignità ne ho da vendere. Solo non  so resistere alle provocazioni  e tu non puoi sapere se  lui  e stronzo e bugiardo mentre il tuo compagno te lo ha dimostrato ampiamente  Giuro che quando la polla  qui presente momento esatto che se ne accorgerà te lo comunicherà


Cosa vuoi comunicare??? :rotfl:

La specie di essere umano che se la fa con te è stronzo e bugiardo perchè ha una doppia vita. Solo che tu, da ingenua e donna senza dignità quale sei, completamente svenduta per aMMore, pensi che la colpa sia solo della moglie e lui poverino... è un santo...


Sai come si chiama questa? Dipendenza affettiva. 

Non mi offendi perchè io so benissimo che il mio compagno è stato così e ha sbagliato, ma per fortuna è migliorato, anche grazie a me. E io stessa sono migliorata. 

A differenza tua, ho sempre chiamato le cose con il loro nome, senza prendermi in giro e illudermi.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè? Se una donna non ha mai lavorato è giusto e sacrosanto che il marito (ex) le versi l'assegno di mantenimento. Se non vuoi che ci siano di questi problemi fai in modo di sposarti con una donna economicamente indipendente.


 Appunto questo e uno dei casi particolari


----------



## net (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fatto sta che la moglie lo vuole, e se lo tiene. I motivi veri li sa lui e solo lui. I fatti sono che lui è sposato.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> *Se leggessi  non solo le cose che ti irritano  sapresti che siamo amici da anni e sebbene lui frequentasse me e mio marito* e altri amici prevalentemente da solo e capitato che qualche volta  fossero presenti anche loro  Ora non frequento la sua famiglia  e loro non sanno che nel frattempo mi sono separata


MA BRAVAAAA!!!

Mi era sfuggito questo dettaglio!



In effetti fa capire ancora meglio quanto siate falsi e viscidi.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Appunto questo e uno dei casi particolari


Ma non è un TUO problema. O meglio, non è quello il problema. Ti piace pensare che sia così. Poi capisco che a una certa età due cuori e una capanna non bastino più. Ma anche se dovesse decidere di separarsi PRIMA ci sarebbero le responsabiltà verso la sua famiglia. Anche economiche.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi comunicare??? :rotfl:
> 
> La specie di essere umano che se la fa con te è stronzo e bugiardo perchè ha una doppia vita. Solo che tu, da ingenua e donna senza dignità quale sei, completamente svenduta per aMMore, pensi che la colpa sia solo della moglie e lui poverino... è un santo...
> 
> ...


Wow pure  l analista. Privata  ho ora  e io non mi illudo  tranquilla


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non è un TUO problema. O meglio, non è quello il problema. Ti piace pensare che sia così.


In effetti parlavo in generale


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Punto e a capo perchè?


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Wow pure  l analista. Privata  ho ora  e io non mi illudo  tranquilla


Non è necessario che si scomodi un analista, pure un bambino capirebbe che non stai messa bene.


Mica perchè ti scopi il marito di un'altra... capita. E io non sono moralista.

Per il modo in cui lo fai e per quello che pensi, per l'idea che hai di lui e di lei.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> In effetti parlavo in generale


Tu sei separata, niente assegno di mantenimento perchè sei economicamente indipendente? E il figlio?


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tu sei separata, niente assegno di mantenimento perchè sei economicamente indipendente? E il figlio?


Assolutamente si da sempre. E mio figlio ha 28 anni e vive per conto suo da  3 anni


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Assolutamente si da sempre. E mio figlio ha 28 anni e vive per conto suo da  3 anni


Bene, brava! Non tutte le donne vivono così però.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Fatto sta che la moglie lo vuole, e se lo tiene. I motivi veri li sa lui e solo lui. I fatti sono che lui è sposato.


Lo vuole e se lo tiene  e pur di tenerselo  chiude occhi e orecchie  oltre che la bocca  Ma è proprio incomprensibile
Per voi che esistano situazioni così?io sarò senza dignità vero ma non sono la sola


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lo vuole e se lo tiene  e pur di tenerselo  chiude occhi e orecchie  oltre che la bocca  Ma è proprio incomprensibile
> Per voi che esistano situazioni così?io sarò senza dignità vero ma non sono la sola


Ancora?...

Tu non lo sai in che rapporti sono loro due, se lui ti racconta tutta la verità, se magari è lei la prima a tradirlo...

Che cazzo c'entra lei??

Il problema è LUI che ti porta a spasso da tre anni e non ha le palle di fare una scelta! Non la vuole fare!

Pensa per te, pensa tu a riacquistare la tua dignità e a porgli un ultimatum.
Non pensare a cose che non conosci e non conoscerai mai... (a meno che non vai a parlare direttamente con la moglie)


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lo vuole e se lo tiene  e pur di tenerselo  chiude occhi e orecchie  oltre che la bocca  Ma è proprio incomprensibile
> Per voi che esistano situazioni così?io sarò senza dignità vero ma non sono la sola


Tu non lo faresti io non lo farei (si è innamorato di un'altra e IO ho chiesto la separazione). Ma il problema non è questo. E' lui che non se ne va, non lei che lo incatena...


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> MA BRAVAAAA!!!
> 
> Mi era sfuggito questo dettaglio!
> 
> ...


Falsi ? Viscidi?  La frequentazione e antecedente all inizio della nostra storia e se mio marito non gli porta rancore
E perché
Sa bene che ci siamo innamorati  non per far dispetto a nessuno proprio l altro giorno  se ne parlava e mi diceva che comprende i miei momenti di sconforto ma che comprende anche lui  conoscendo la situazione in cui  si trova


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tu non lo faresti io non lo farei (si è innamorato di un'altra e IO ho chiesto la separazione). Ma il problema non è questo. E' lui che non se ne va, non lei che lo incatena...


Certe catene sono  tanto più forti tanto  più   Sono invisibili


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Certe catene sono  tanto più forti tanto  più   Sono invisibili


Uffa continui a trovare giustificazioni. Non ce ne sono. Quello che prova per lei è più grande di quello che prova per te. Accettalo e cerca di goderti quello che hai. Fino a quando ci sarà.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Falsi ? Viscidi?  La frequentazione e antecedente all inizio della nostra storia e se mio marito non gli porta rancore
> E perché
> Sa bene che ci siamo innamorati  non per far dispetto a nessuno proprio l altro giorno  se ne parlava e mi diceva che comprende i miei momenti di sconforto ma che comprende anche lui  conoscendo la situazione in cui  si trova


Per me un uomo che si scopa la moglie di un altro è un viscido e falso. Che il tuo ex marito l'abbia presa sportivamente non mi turba, uno che ha sposato una donna così immatura (se non lo eri, lo sei diventata) dev'essere necessariamente un cuckold.
Sai dove sta la ragione principale della tua falsità? Che tu parli parli ma le palline di dargli un ultimatum non ce le hai...


----------



## net (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lo vuole e se lo tiene  e pur di tenerselo  chiude occhi e orecchie  oltre che la bocca  Ma è proprio incomprensibile
> Per voi che esistano situazioni così?io sarò senza dignità vero ma non sono la sola


Che sia comprensibile o no conta poco. La situazione esiste, quindi è comprensibile che esistano simili situazioni. Il fatto che ti dicevo è che tu puoi dire a noi tutto ciò che ritieni opportuno, tutto ciò che ti passa per la testa. Ma non capisco cosa dici a te stessa. Lui non fa una scelta, tu non gliela chiedi forse per paura, forse perchè sai già chi sceglierebbe. Se lei chiude occhi ed orecchi ( io ce lo metterei un se ) forse è perchè sa che lui sceglierebbe ( come già fa da tre anni ) lei. E lo stesso, dall' esterno, si potrebbe dire di te. Che pur di tenertelo ( anche se a parer mio tu lo possiedi meno di lei, per quanto ti sembri il contrario ) chiudi occhi, orecchie e bocca.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Che sia comprensibile o no conta poco. La situazione esiste, quindi è comprensibile che esistano simili situazioni. Il fatto che ti dicevo è che tu puoi dire a noi tutto ciò che ritieni opportuno, tutto ciò che ti passa per la testa. Ma non capisco cosa dici a te stessa. Lui non fa una scelta, tu non gliela chiedi forse per paura, forse perchè sai già chi sceglierebbe. Se lei chiude occhi ed orecchi ( io ce lo metterei un se ) forse è perchè sa che lui sceglierebbe ( come già fa da tre anni ) lei. E lo stesso, dall' esterno, si potrebbe dire di te. Che pur di tenertelo ( anche se a parer mio tu lo possiedi meno di lei, per quanto ti sembri il contrario ) chiudi occhi, orecchie e bocca.


Hai ragione sono immatura polla  credulona e tutto quel che vuoi  ma io so quel che vedo  quel che sento e sente lui.non gli do un ultimatum perché so che una separazione per lui sarebbe disastrosa  Sembrerà strano ma lo amo al punto di non volerlo vedere cadere in disgrazia  affrontare il dolore della figlia e anche quello della moglie e perché i ricatti mi fanno orrore Starò con lui finché non sopporterò più la situazione per ora ce la faccio benissimo  E probabile che lui sceglierebbe la famiglia  ma so bene perché lo farebbe  e lo accetterei


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Hai ragione sono immatura polla  credulona e tutto quel che vuoi  ma io so quel che vedo  quel che sento e sente lui.non gli do un ultimatum perché so che una separazione per lui sarebbe disastrosa  Sembrerà strano ma lo amo al punto di non volerlo vedere cadere in disgrazia  affrontare il dolore della figlia e anche quello della moglie e perché i ricatti mi fanno orrore Starò con lui finché non sopporterò più la situazione per ora ce la faccio benissimo  E probabile che lui sceglierebbe la famiglia  ma so bene perché lo farebbe  e lo accetterei


Dimenticavo il mio ex marito e semplicemente una persona intelligente che ha accettato la fine del nostro matrimonio  mi vuole bene e io ne voglio a lui  e conoscendo lui molto bene lo apprezza  .certo non siamo normali , normale per la morale comune sono quelle coppie che di scannano per anni  mi spiace


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Dimenticavo il mio ex marito e semplicemente una persona intelligente che ha accettato la fine del nostro matrimonio  mi vuole bene e io ne voglio a lui  e conoscendo lui molto bene lo apprezza  .certo non siamo normali , *normale per la morale comune sono quelle coppie che di scannano per anni  mi spiace*


e certo, fa più audience... poi se piangi e urli, successo assicurato! :mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Punto e a capo perchè?


DANIAMORE ...perché. .ditemi che è uno scherzo ..forza!


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Hai ragione sono immatura polla  credulona e tutto quel che vuoi  ma io so quel che vedo  quel che sento e sente lui.non gli do un ultimatum perché so che una separazione per lui sarebbe disastrosa  Sembrerà strano ma lo amo al punto di non volerlo vedere cadere in disgrazia  affrontare il dolore della figlia e anche quello della moglie e *perché i ricatti mi fanno orrore Starò con lui finché non sopporterò più la situazione* per ora ce la faccio benissimo  E probabile che lui sceglierebbe la famiglia  ma so bene perché lo farebbe  e lo accetterei





Su queste basi ci intendiamo.

Ricordati che come amanti, veniamo sempre 'dopo' mogli-mariti e   figli. Anzi, tutti loro  meritano rispetto e tutto il ns disagio e distanza.

Se accetti tutto con animo lieve vivrai meglio e metterai più a suo agio lui nella eventuale scelta futura.

Sei pure fortunata che ti dedica intere giornate e fine settimana.


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Falsi ? Viscidi?  La frequentazione e antecedente all inizio della nostra storia e se mio marito non gli porta rancore
> E perché
> Sa bene che ci siamo innamorati  non per far dispetto a nessuno proprio l altro giorno  se ne parlava e mi diceva che comprende i miei momenti di sconforto ma che comprende anche lui  conoscendo la situazione in cui  si trova


Perché x il tuo ex esiste la solidarietà maschile. .
...tu invece ..colpisci la moglie. .forse così facendo
..speri di sentirti meglio..sei felice? 

Brava ..vai ..sputale in faccia. .magari ti arrivauncalcioinculo!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Davanti a un ultimatum sceglierebbe la moglie. Per questo non glielo chiedi.


Più che altro difronte all'ultimatum
un uomo ragiona così...

Mi sta lasciando...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Perché x il tuo ex esiste la solidarietà maschile. .
> ...tu invece ..colpisci la moglie. .forse così facendo
> ..speri di sentirti meglio..sei felice?
> 
> Brava ..vai ..sputale in faccia. .magari ti arrivauncalcioinculo!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Senti ehm...vorrei comperare Zingonia dici che è un buon affare?
Poi ci farò il tempio del sesso mondiale!


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro difronte all'ultimatum
> un uomo ragiona così...
> 
> Mi sta lasciando...


Si Conte..un uomo pensa questo. :sonar:


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Perché x il tuo ex esiste la solidarietà maschile. .
> ...tu invece ..colpisci la moglie. .forse così facendo
> ..speri di sentirti meglio..sei felice?
> 
> Brava ..vai ..sputale in faccia. .magari ti arrivauncalcioinculo!


Mi fai sorridere ... io la colpisco ? e in che modo? Ho solo descritto, per come lo vedo io e non solo, un matrimonio portato avanti per abitudine, convenienza , affetto ,perchè no ?, e amore per la figlia.. Sei convinta che non ne esitano ? Lo trovi ipocrita? anch'io ma non me la sento di giudicare la sua ( loro direi a questo punto) scelta;  non ho mai avuto problemi di dialogo nè economici:non navigo nell'oro ma io e il mio ex possiamo vivere dignitosamente anche da separati. Non c'entra nulla la solidarietà maschile ma un modo di vedere i rapporti in modo diverso; non ho mai considerato mio marito di mia properietà e lui altrettanto. L'affetto che è rimasto fa il resto, fa si che ci si confidi anche su queste questioni e il suo punto di vista, maschile mi aiuta , spesso, a vedere le cose con un altra prospettiva, meno romantica e sognatrice ma sopratutto è il primo sostenitore della sincerità dei sentimenti del mio amante e suo amico....


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su queste basi ci intendiamo.
> 
> Ricordati che come amanti, veniamo sempre 'dopo' mogli-mariti e   figli. Anzi, tutti loro  meritano rispetto e tutto il ns disagio e distanza.
> 
> ...


E' quello che sto cercando di dire fin dall'inizio.....punto a capo era per dire che ogni tanto mi capita di soffrirne e casco nel meccanismo perverso del " lo vorrei tutto  per me" ma si, sono fortunata perchè fa i salti mortali per lasciarmi sola il meno possibile...perchè quando non può fare altrimenti mi fa sentire la sua presenza in altri modi, perchè non credo che un uomo possa fingere così a lungo e così bene un sentimento che non c'è, solo per farsi qualche spazzatina extra, perchè mi cerca e ci vediamo spesso in situazioni in cui il sesso non  è contemplato, In poche parole  ho tutt'altro che la percezione  di venire dopo  sua moglie, sicuramente dopo la figlia, ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ma non sei fortunata, come fai a dirlo? 
Una donna che si ama, sa di meritare un compagno vicino, non un vigliacco che da tre anni ha due donne e non fa una scelta con mille scuse... 
Ok, ci sono le difficoltà economiche. 
Ma poteva fare il separato in casa. In tanti lo fanno. 
Lui no. Non lo fa. 
Perché ti ostini a non vedere? 
Pensi di valere troppo poco per avere una vita normale? 
Ma mandalo a quel paese e trovati uno
come si deve... che ti vive ogni giorno alla luce del sole.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di dire fin dall'inizio.....punto a capo.  Era per dire che ogni tanto mi capita di soffrirne e casco nel meccanismo perverso del " lo vorrei tutto  per me" ma si, sono fortunata perchè fa i salti mortali per lasciarmi sola il meno possibile...perchè quando non può fare altrimenti mi fa sentire la sua presenza in altri modi, perchè non credo che un uomo possa fingere così a lungo e così bene un sentimento che non c'è, solo per farsi qualche spazzatina extra, perchè mi cerca e ci vediamo spesso in situazioni in cui il sesso non  è contemplato, In poche parole  ho tutt'altro che la percezione  di venire dopo  sua moglie, sicuramente dopo la figlia, ci mancherebbe!



Allora hai sbagliato l'approccio. 

Una cosa è dire 'vorrei di più' altra cosa certi eccessi e conclusioni sulla moglie.

Poi cosa passa davvero nella testa degli altri Non lo sapremo mai.

Possiamo solo sperare in un pò di sincerità, ma le premesse con un traditore, non ci sono, non sicuramente.

Magari la moglie  è come me, fiduciosa e in buona fede. Presa da altro. Che si fa bastare quel poco che lui le da convinta non possa offrirle di meglio.

Tieni conto degli anni di matrimonio. Difficoltà economiche.

Io non ho mai certezze, solo pensieri, che cambiano spesso.

Mai avrei pensato di poter anche solo pensare ad uno sposato, poi le cose sono cambiate, ma almeno il rispetto per la famiglia dell'altro, quel poco che può restare una volta che già entri in quel ruolo, quello deve esserci.


Mai avrei scritto 'la canonica pizza mensile', anche quella è importante per una famiglia, essendo un operaio non può certo frequentare ristoranti o hotel, ma è un momento carino per loro.

Oltretutto sei madre, dovresti per prima capire l'importanza di piacevoli momenti in famiglia, importanti anche quando ci sono problemi tra i due attori principali. A breve sarai pure nonna, che invidia.

Mia suocera, una santa donna ed intelligentissima, ha sempre saputo delle scappatelle del marito, ignorate, tollerate, forse pure benedette, a lei importava solo la serenità dei suoi sei figli. Ora è serenamente vedova, e continua a vivere per i suoi figli.  Merita tutto il mio rispetto ed ammirazione, zero per il mio defunto suocero.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non sei fortunata, come fai a dirlo?
> Una donna che si ama, sa di meritare un compagno vicino, non un vigliacco che da tre anni ha due donne e non fa una scelta con mille scuse...
> Ok, ci sono le difficoltà economiche.
> Ma poteva fare il separato in casa. In tanti lo fanno.
> ...


Lui non ha due donne , ha una moglie...L'idea di fare i separati in casa a lui   andrebbe benissimo ma se lei non ci sta?
chiede la separazione ? Comunque hai ragione non devo convincere nessuno qui... chiedo venia per avervi disturbato e continuo con la mia vita... Riguardo alla storia della luce del sole ; penso che ormai sia solo la moglie a non sapere di noi....


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lui non ha due donne , ha una moglie...L'idea di fare i separati in casa a lui   andrebbe benissimo ma se lei non ci sta?
> chiede la separazione ? Comunque hai ragione non devo convincere nessuno qui... chiedo venia per avervi disturbato e continuo con la mia vita... *Riguardo alla storia della luce del sole ; penso che ormai sia solo la moglie a non sapere di noi....*


E come lo chiami avere una moglie e un'amante se non avere due donne?

Quanto alla frase in neretto, bisognerebbe sentire gli altri due protagonisti di questo triangolo ma purtroppo abbiamo solo le tue opinioni distorte di donna insicura che sta all'angolo e farebbe di tutto pur di non perdere la "manna dal cielo" che ti dà il povero disgraziato. 
Manna dal cielo PER TE, sia chiaro.
Per una persona normale sono solo briciole.



daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il  rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale  ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia,  nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo  considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni  d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale,  nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur   senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto  che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo "  territorio" *Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" .*


Ecco, questa frase che hai scritto all'inizio, non è sinonimo di una donna decisa e sicura, che sta bene così.
Quindi è inutile che ostenti sicurezza e decisione, non sei credibile. E se qualcuno ti consiglia di aprire gli occhi, non è detto che abbia torto.

Ci mancherebbe altro, puoi continuare con la tua vita, tienitelo per sempre sto rapporto squilibrato, tanto è risaputo che molte amanti sono sorde e devono sbatterci la testa. 
Una mia cara amica ci ha perso 10 anni di vita dietro ad un coglione e dopo si è pure meravigliata che dopo solo 3 mesi dalla rottura era già innamorata di un altro... Ma per forza, quando passi una decade ad accontentarti delle briciole, un uomo normale e decente diventa il Paradiso....


----------



## net (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Hai ragione sono *immatura polla  credulona e tutto quel che vuoi * ma io so quel che vedo  quel che sento e sente lui.non gli do un ultimatum perché so che una separazione per lui sarebbe disastrosa  Sembrerà strano ma lo amo al punto di non volerlo vedere cadere in disgrazia  affrontare il dolore della figlia e anche quello della moglie e perché i ricatti mi fanno orrore Starò con lui finché non sopporterò più la situazione per ora ce la faccio benissimo  E probabile che lui sceglierebbe la famiglia  ma so bene perché lo farebbe  e lo accetterei


Non ho detto questo. Posso capire la tua posizione. Non la condivido, non mi piace ma è una opinione basata sulla mia persona, e giudico ( purtroppo non so farne a meno ) più severamente lui, specie dal punto di vista della figlia. Ma su questo sono di parte, si sa.


----------



## Carola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Cara
Io so cosa significhi 
Ho avuto un amante che ha lasciato tutto 
Un uomo con le palle coerente e deciso
Non credere non abbia subito un ribaltone economico
Non pensare siafacile
Soffre ma in cuor suo e'stato inesto sebbene dopo un tradimento.. Con me
Si e innamorato al punto di chiudere
Non sopportava una doppia vita menzogne e non dedicare alla moglie le giuste attenzioni ancor piu'amarla come tutti noi ci meritiamo


Non sono solo io la causa della sua separazione certo, non e mai x un altro


Ma sono stata io a tirarmi indietro
Fosse x lui avremmo almeno provato a iniziarexun percorso insieme
E sai perche non lo faccio?
Perche nonostante tutto qui non ci sto cosi male
Petche nonostante cio'che provo non e abbastanza  da prendere coraggio di uscire da questo nido
Perche non credo piu tanto ai rapporti di coppiaal punto da mettere tutto in gioco


Nemmeno x lui che mi hadimostrato di non essere uno dei tanti che sta nel bozzolo della famiglia con amante 


E credimi io forse x un po sarei andata ancora avanti perche c era tutto x stare allagrande
Ottima intesa sessuale tante tante risate coccolo e profondita'


Pero lui non e'un coniglio
Be un traditore seriale


Ho perso molto


Il tuo lui scusami ma mi ricorda tanto un altro amante di una che scriveva qui un anno fa
E che scommetto sara'ancora allo stesso punto


Qsta gente si tiene tutto soprutto x egoismo
Poi dopo solo dopo x piu nobili pensieri


Lo so io sono cosi nonostante morivaz x tradire ne abbia avute un pelino .. Mio marito certo il suo amore non me lo dava ( e non solo quello )


Ora cambiatissimo
Ma a che prezzo x noi
X me


Fossi in te non lo stimerei cosi tanto
Ma lo fai perché lo ami
Esattam come faceva mio lui con me
Ero io a dirgli che non valevo sto granche gratta gratta


Se ami davvero coraggio lo trovi


----------



## Carola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ne traditore seriale volevo dire
 che e un altro modo elgante x giustificare proprio  egoismo 
lo amo ma scopo fuori

amore non e'mai cosi


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

Va bene che io non saro obbiettiva ma a me mi ricordate
la signorina Silvani e Fantozzi...A parte gli scherzi ma 
non mi dispiace per te che non riesci a vivere l'amore della
tua vita con il marito di un altra e nemmeno mi dispiace per lui
che per comodita vi tiene entrambe.Mi dispiace per la moglie
di lui che oltre a venir tradita viene anche giudicata e criticata
dal amante come ignorante,stupida,antipatica...ma come fai
mi chiedo.Quella donna sa e se lo tiene per tenere la famiglia e dopo
la sofferenza iniziale si e rassegnata.Non ti basta che ti fai
suo marito devi anche sparlarne?Abbi pazienza.


----------



## realista1 (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Va bene che io non saro obbiettiva ma a me mi ricordate
> la signorina Silvani e Fantozzi...A parte gli scherzi ma
> non mi dispiace per te che non riesci a vivere l'amore della
> tua vita con il marito di un altra e nemmeno mi dispiace per lui
> ...




Non preoccuparti.....parla perchè teme di perderlo, se chiude la bocca.:mexican:


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo. Tu sei sempre la
> seconda e se lui voleva, era già venuto a vivere a casa tua, facendo tanti sacrifici come fanno le persone innamorate. 1200 euro al mese non sono tanti ma nemmeno così pochi.
> Evidentemente lui preferisce stare con la moglie e tenerti buona, per avere una con cui uscire, fare sesso e sentirsi più giovane facendo il fidanzatino.


Principessa, 1200 euro al mese separati sono più o meno 200 euro al mese...che ci fai con 200 euro al mese se non di meno?
La scelta di questo uomo è di separarsi e fare la fame, oppure sperare nella sua amante, ma se si lasciassero lui finirebbe davvero male.
Questa è l'italia, per cui la moglie con il figlio ha diritti...il padre ha il diritto di dare i soldi e morire anche di fame, quando non ci sono, non ci sono, mi spiace, in questo caso le separazioni sono cose per ricchi, e non parlatemi di amore, che di amore non si campa.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti.....parla perchè teme di perderlo, se chiude la bocca.:mexican:


E vero anche questo:mrgre:mrgreen:en::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Principessa, 1200 euro al mese separati sono più o meno 200 euro al mese...che ci fai con 200 euro al mese se non di meno?
> La scelta di questo uomo è di separarsi e fare la fame, oppure sperare nella sua amante, ma se si lasciassero lui finirebbe davvero male.
> Questa è l'italia, per cui la moglie con il figlio ha diritti...il padre ha il diritto di dare i soldi e morire anche di fame, quando non ci sono, non ci sono, mi spiace, in questo caso le separazioni sono cose per ricchi, e non parlatemi di amore, che di amore non si campa.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di dire fin dall'inizio.....punto a capo era per dire che ogni tanto mi capita di soffrirne e casco nel meccanismo perverso del " lo vorrei tutto  per me" ma si, sono fortunata perchè fa i salti mortali per lasciarmi sola il meno possibile...perchè quando non può fare altrimenti mi fa sentire la sua presenza in altri modi, perchè non credo che un uomo possa fingere così a lungo e così bene un sentimento che non c'è, solo per farsi qualche spazzatina extra, perchè mi cerca e ci vediamo spesso in situazioni in cui il sesso non  è contemplato, In poche parole  ho tutt'altro che la percezione  di venire dopo  sua moglie, sicuramente dopo la figlia, ci mancherebbe!


Invece qui fin dall'inizio ti si è cercato di dire, chiedi da Admin che ti cambi il nick...perchè fa confusione con quello di Danielacala...
E come se ci fosse una lunavuota accanto a lunaiena

Però cra Danielacala
Io ricordo che ci fu nei bei tempi andati un altro conte....
ed eravamo amici...

Conte di Monsanto.....mi pareva...


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Va bene che io non saro obbiettiva ma a me mi ricordate
> la signorina Silvani e Fantozzi...A parte gli scherzi ma
> non mi dispiace per te che non riesci a vivere l'amore della
> tua vita con il marito di un altra e nemmeno mi dispiace per lui
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Vedo che il forum ti rende ironica
....vedi Chedire..all indecenza non c'è mai fine. 
Pensare che sono tollerante con tutti. .eccetto
con quelli che si fan i cazzi loro..alle spalle d altri ignari. 
..poi vengono nel forum a chieder fazzoletti per le
lacrime. ..siamo diventati tutti pazzi o cosa..boh


----------



## Fantastica (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lo vuole e se lo tiene  e pur di tenerselo  chiude occhi e orecchie  oltre che la bocca  Ma è proprio incomprensibile
> Per voi che esistano situazioni così?io sarò senza dignità vero ma non sono la sola


Ci sono genitori che "non vedono" siringhe sporche di sangue lasciate sul divano di casa e tu ti sorprendi che una moglie non si accorga del palco alcesco che ha in testa? Essù...


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Principessa, 1200 euro al mese separati sono più o meno 200 euro al mese...che ci fai con 200 euro al mese se non di meno?
> La scelta di questo uomo è di separarsi e fare la fame, oppure sperare nella sua amante, ma se si lasciassero lui finirebbe davvero male.
> Questa è l'italia, per cui la moglie con il figlio ha diritti...il padre ha il diritto di dare i soldi e morire anche di fame, quando non ci sono, non ci sono, mi spiace, in questo caso le separazioni sono cose per ricchi, e non parlatemi di amore, che di amore non si campa.



Già ragioniamoci sopra;  In Italia essere " onesti" è roba da ricchi; a questo punto hai due scelte;  rimani dove sei  e vivi il resto della tua vita con una persona con cui hai ben poco da condividere, rinunciando a tutta una serie di "cose
di cui TUTTI abbiamo bisogno ; affetto, stima, passione e condivisone di passioni e di interessi e allora va bene..o trovi altrove, e ti arrabatti come puoi...in poche parole " vivi"..Tempo fa gli ho chiesto, e sinceramente ero disposta a farlo, visto il suo malessere ogni volta in cui eravamo costretti a separarci, che se mi fossi fatta da parte avrebbe avuto la possibilità. la voglia di ricominciare, di ricostruire un rapporto vero con la moglie. La sua risposta è stata un secco NO. Ora io non intendo ipotecare il mio futuro e nemmeno il suo ma sarei felice se prendesse in considerazione l'idea di venire a vivere con me e sarei disposta a metterci tutto l'impegno del mondo affinchè fra noi funzioni  ( le premesse ci sono tutte ) ma credo, e capisco, che l'idea di farsi praticamente mantenere da me non lo sproni  particolarmente... Mi ha fatto sorridere tempo fa dicendomi che si è iscritto al " gioco dei pacchi " come unica probabilità di cavarsela da una situazione altrimenti insostenibile.... Naturamente potete credere o meno alla sua  buona fede... io la sento e ci credo


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci sono genitori che "non vedono" siringhe sporche di sangue lasciate sul divano di casa e tu ti sorprendi che una moglie non si accorga del palco alcesco che ha in testa? Essù...


Sono due mondi diversi;l'amore verso i figli è incondizionato; c'è chi ha persino perdonato una figlia che gli ha massacrato l'intera famiglia ( Novi Ligure docet) e ne so qualcosa io , come madre ma questo è un altro discorso... decisamente


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Vedo che il forum ti rende ironica
> ....vedi Chedire..all indecenza non c'è mai fine.
> Pensare che sono tollerante con tutti. .eccetto
> ...


Questa roba e ridicola...al di fuori di ogni realta.L'amante
che si lamenta e si dispera...io mi vergognavo di scrivere
e invece lei c'ha una faccia tosta...


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Vedo che il forum ti rende ironica
> ....vedi Chedire..all indecenza non c'è mai fine.
> Pensare che sono tollerante con tutti. .eccetto
> ...


A parte che non mi risulta di averla definita stupida ed ignorante, antipatica si.... diciamo che lo è di suo ma non è una colpa....IO mi faccio i cazzi miei, è vero, ma non sono io a dover rendere conto a lei ..casomai lo dovrebbe fare lui.. e non chiedo fazzoletti a nessuno... pensavo ci si potesse confrontare , si potesse dialogare...ma se si ragiona per stereotipi, immagino sia difficile..


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti.....parla perchè teme di perderlo, se chiude la bocca.:mexican:


certo.... in tre anni non ho fatto altro che p..........ni per tenermelo....


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Questa roba e ridicola...al di fuori di ogni realta.L'amante
> che si lamenta e si dispera...io mi vergognavo di scrivere
> e invece lei c'ha una faccia tosta...


dispera ? io mi  dispero ?.... vabbè ragazzi facciamo così.... domani la chiamo le racconto tutta la storia
 così la rendo libera , finalmente, di decidere e forse , quasi sicuro, sarò libera anch'io....


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> certo.... in tre anni non ho fatto altro che p..........ni per tenermelo....


Ah pero!Sicuramente sarai stata bravissima anche in questo settore!


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ah pero!Sicuramente sarai stata bravissima anche in questo settore!


fondamentale.... a questo servono le amanti secodo voi.... mi sono adeguata


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> dispera ? io mi  dispero ?.... vabbè ragazzi facciamo così.... domani la chiamo le racconto tutta la storia
> così la rendo libera , finalmente, di decidere e forse , quasi sicuro, sarò libera anch'io....


Brava!Ma veramente dici?!Sei la facocera per eccelenza e credimi ho una certa esperienza nel settore.Non ti permettere
perche lo perdi...Sto cominciando a preoccuparmi...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> A parte che non mi risulta di averla definita stupida ed ignorante, antipatica si.... diciamo che lo è di suo ma non è una colpa....IO mi faccio i cazzi miei, è vero, ma non sono io a dover rendere conto a lei ..casomai lo dovrebbe fare lui.. e non chiedo fazzoletti a nessuno... pensavo ci si potesse confrontare , si potesse dialogare...ma se si ragiona per stereotipi, immagino sia difficile..


Non ho capito.
Tu hai 55 anni. Lui? Ne avrà come te o 60.
Che dovrebbe fare, mollare una moglie a 60 anni senza una lira?
Tu cosa vuoi? Poterti dire moglie?
Dovresti essere contenta di vivere un amore che, finché dura, ti dà solo il meglio.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lui non ha due donne , ha una moglie...L'idea di fare i separati in casa a lui   andrebbe benissimo ma se lei non ci sta?
> chiede la separazione ? Comunque hai ragione non devo convincere nessuno qui... chiedo venia per avervi disturbato e continuo con la mia vita... Riguardo alla storia della luce del sole ; *penso che ormai sia solo la moglie a non sapere di noi*....


Io credo che lei sappia invece. Come sa che non la lascerà mai. Il perchè sta dentro la loro coppia. Tu sei fuori e capisco che questo possa farti soffrire. Anche e se lasciasse la moglie per te tu sarai sempre quella che è venuta dopo. Forse è proprio questo che non riesci ad accettare.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa è l'italia, per cui la moglie con il figlio ha diritti...il padre ha il diritto di dare i soldi e morire anche di fame, quando non ci sono, non ci sono, mi spiace, in questo caso le separazioni sono cose per ricchi, e non parlatemi di amore, che di amore non si campa.


Certo che di amore non si campa. Ma se si lavora in due la situazione non è così tragica (hai idea di quanto sia il fantomatico mantenimento? Anche soltanto per i figli?). Capisco però il non volersi accollare ANCHE la situazione economica precaria. Io non lo farei.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> dispera ? io mi  dispero ?.... vabbè ragazzi facciamo così.... domani la chiamo le racconto tutta la storia
> così la rendo libera , finalmente, di decidere e forse , quasi sicuro, sarò libera anch'io....


Così è la volta buona che lui ti lascia


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Tu hai 55 anni. Lui? Ne avrà come te o 60.
> Che dovrebbe fare, mollare una moglie a 60 anni senza una lira?
> Tu cosa vuoi? Poterti dire moglie?
> Dovresti essere contenta di vivere un amore che, finché dura, ti dà solo il meglio.


io ne ho 54 lui 49... Cosa voglio ? niente di più di quel che mi da; a volte, mi capita di sognare
ma che sia un sogno me ne rendo ben conto; quel che non comprendo è perchè tutti , qui dentro,siano convinti che lui mi prenda
per il chiulo.....


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Così è la volta buona che lui ti lascia


bene.... dal momento che ne siete tutti convinti  vorrà dire che mi libero una volta per tutte di un coglione, stronzo e bugiardo.. buon  per me no ?


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> bene.... dal momento che ne siete tutti convinti  vorrà dire che mi libero una volta per tutte di un coglione, stronzo e bugiardo.. buon  per me no ?


Facendo del male a un'altra persona? Naaaaaaaa


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Facendo del male a un'altra persona? Naaaaaaaa


Ma se sa  già tutto ? che male le posso fare più di quello che lei ha già scelto ? le risparmierò i particolari tranquilli !


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ma se sa  già tutto ? che male le posso fare più di quello che lei ha già scelto ? le risparmierò i particolari tranquilli !


Quello che ti interessa è farle capire che esisti. E' la sua indifferenza che ti inquieta. Vi frequentavate prima, non si sarà mai chiesta il perchè della fine delle frequentazioni? Non le interessi non sei importante non ti considera una minaccia.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Poco fa ho visto 'gli equilibristi', mi ha ricordato questa discussione.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quello che ti interessa è farle capire che esisti. E' la sua indifferenza che ti inquieta. Vi frequentavate prima, non si sarà mai chiesta il perchè della fine delle frequentazioni? Non le interessi non sei importante non ti considera una minaccia.


 E non  lo sono.....


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> E non  lo sono.....


Scusa ma non puoi viverti quello che hai senza complicarti la vita? Una famiglia l'hai avuta, un figlio pure. Quest'uomo passa tutto il suo tempo libero con te. Non ti basta?


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma non puoi viverti quello che hai senza complicarti la vita? Una famiglia l'hai avuta, un figlio pure. Quest'uomo passa tutto il suo tempo libero con te. Non ti basta?



Diventerà pure nonna a breve, io dimenticherei marito e amante per un nipotino.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diventerà pure nonna a breve, io dimenticherei marito e amante per un nipotino.


Anche le nonne hanno il diritto di amare ed essere amate :smile:. Però questo suo accanimento non lo capisco.


----------



## Tersite (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diventerà pure nonna a breve, io dimenticherei marito e amante per un nipotino.


Amo mio figlio, adoro mia nuora e sicuramente amerò alla follia la mia nipotina.... ma loro hanno una vita propria e non posso, non voglio e non devo farne il centro del mio mondo...


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche le nonne hanno il diritto di amare ed essere amate :smile:. Però questo suo accanimento non lo capisco.



Ma il nipotino, il primo, fa impazzire di gioia le nonne, anche quelle più apparentemente distaccate e poco affettuose, figuriamoci che effetto farebbe a me.

Sono sicura che tutto verrebbe in secondo piano, dopo.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Amo mio figlio, adoro mia nuora e sicuramente amerò alla follia la mia nipotina.... ma loro hanno una vita propria e *non posso, non voglio e non devo farne il centro del mio mondo*...


Ed è giustissimo che sia così. Ma hai la fortuna di avere trovato un uomo che riesce a darti quello che cerchi. Non puoi accettare la situazione senza chiedere di più? E soprattutto lasciando stare una donna che non credo sia felice di vivere accanto a un uomo che non l'ama più..


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Amo mio figlio, adoro mia nuora e sicuramente amerò alla follia la mia nipotina.... ma loro hanno una vita propria e non posso, non voglio e non devo farne il centro del mio mondo...










mi domando se il valore di X sia da determinarsi sulla base dell'egocentrismo o su quello del desiderio di una vita nuova


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece qui fin dall'inizio ti si è cercato di dire, chiedi da Admin che ti cambi il nick...perchè fa confusione con quello di Danielacala...
> E come se ci fosse una lunavuota accanto a lunaiena
> 
> Però cra Danielacala
> ...


Allora potrebbe chiamarsi  daniASPETTO..
non perché rimane incinta ..ma perché aspetta lui

Oppure.. daniSPERA..
Spera che lasci la moglie. .no....no
perché poi sul forum dicono : daniASPETTAESPERA


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Cacchio mi togli sempre l'ultima parola.

Ti dirò che a me sta più sul pirolo lui che 'aspettaespera'.

Sono tanto idiota che quando l'ex di mio marito mi ha detto 'ho sprecato sei anni della mia vita' mi ha fatto per un attimo diciamo....tenerezza.

Eppure cavolo sapeva benissimo che era sposatissimo.

Due anni prima avevo beccato un suo ultimatum a lui 'cosa aspetti a venirmi a prendere e portarmi via non voglio ammalarmi per colpa tua'...........invece ha aspettato ed ha perso altri due anni.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Allora potrebbe chiamarsi  daniASPETTO..
> non perché rimane incinta ..ma perché aspetta lui
> 
> Oppure.. daniSPERA..
> ...


Oppure daniCELHOSOLOIO.no troppo lungo.Ma siamo sicuri
che italiana ed ha 55 anni?Io ho pauuuuura!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> io ne ho 54 lui 49... Cosa voglio ? niente di più di quel che mi da; a volte, mi capita di sognare
> ma che sia un sogno me ne rendo ben conto; quel che non comprendo è perchè tutti , qui dentro,siano convinti che lui mi prenda
> per il chiulo.....


Nessuno dice che lui ti prende per il culo, ma che tu ti prendi in giro da sola concentrandoti troppo su quello che lui ha in casa, sull'antipatia della moglie.



daniamore ha detto:


> Amo mio figlio, adoro mia nuora e sicuramente amerò alla follia la mia nipotina.... ma loro hanno una vita propria e non posso, non voglio e non devo farne il centro del mio mondo...


Non devi fare neanche lui centro del tuo mondo e invece lo cerchi.
Perché non riesci a vivere con piacere una relazione limitata nel tempo?
Non vuoi che sia limitata. Vuoi poterti sentire di poter avere lui vicino nei prossimi anni?
Cosa te lo garantirebbe? Lui si è sposato eppure sta con te.


----------



## danielacala (2 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cacchio mi togli sempre l'ultima parola.
> 
> Ti dirò che a me sta più sul pirolo lui che 'aspettaespera'.
> 
> ...


Io capisco tutto. .ma dopo 3 anni dopo 6 anni..ma che aspetti
l autobus è già passato. ..diversa è la situazione in cui LEI faccia
l amante consapevole e felice. .e non rompa altrimenti diventa
una seconda moglie senza titolo.


----------



## Tersite (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che lui ti prende per il culo, ma che tu ti prendi in giro da sola concentrandoti troppo su quello che lui ha in casa, sull'antipatia della moglie.
> 
> Hahahahah nessuno me lo dice ? Sono approdata qui da   giorni e non mi sento dire altro....
> 
> ...



Lui è PARTE del mio mondo, una parte importante, e ci cerchiamo a vicenda, ma ovviamente mi occupo e mi preoccupo anche di altro, lavoro, figlio  amici, parenti, interessi vari...
Non c'è mai nessuna garanzia  in nessun rapporto, nemmeno in quelli ufficiali... affinchè duri nel tempo ci vogliono, dedizione,cura ecc  ecc... e non è ancora detto.... Lo so bene io che esco da un matrimonio durato 30 anni, la maggior parte di questi felici.ammetto però che sentirsi stampata addosso l'etichetta di scadenza a volte non è piacevole.... anche se, per ora, lui mi fa sentire al centro del suo mondo, anche quando non c'è....mi è arrivato un sms ( stasera cinema con la moglie ) che diceva più o meno così " mi manchi,davanti a me c'è una coppia che  guarda il film abbracciata , come noi ; persino un film non è lo stesso senza di te....ti amo . ok ora naturalmente mi sentirò dire che " mi  tiene in caldo " ma va bene così.... buona notte


----------



## danielacala (2 Febbraio 2014)

:rotfl:





chedire ha detto:


> Oppure daniCELHOSOLOIO.no troppo lungo.Ma siamo sicuri
> che italiana ed ha 55 anni?Io ho pauuuuura!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Certo che è italiana di 55...per avere una bellagiovanestraniera
devi avere il portafoglio pieno..


----------



## Tersite (2 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ed è giustissimo che sia così. Ma hai la fortuna di avere trovato un uomo che riesce a darti quello che cerchi. Non puoi accettare la situazione senza chiedere di più? E soprattutto lasciando stare una donna che non credo sia felice di vivere accanto a un uomo che non l'ama più..


ma la mia era una provocazione non mi è mai balenata l'idea di chiamarla o informarla di nulla...Io l'ho sempre lasciata in pace e continuerò a farlo.. ho solo detto che è antipatica, chiedo perdono... E io non chiedo di più , mi scuso se mi ripeto.. ho solo avuto uno scivolone. un attacco di insensata  gelosia che ho esternato qui,, credendo fosse il luogo adatto , per sfogare un attrimo di smarrimento e non addossarlo a lui....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lui è PARTE del mio mondo, una parte importante, e ci cerchiamo a vicenda, ma ovviamente mi occupo e mi preoccupo anche di altro, lavoro, figlio  amici, parenti, interessi vari...
> Non c'è mai nessuna garanzia  in nessun rapporto, nemmeno in quelli ufficiali... affinchè duri nel tempo ci vogliono, dedizione,cura ecc  ecc... e non è ancora detto.... Lo so bene io che esco da un matrimonio durato 30 anni, la maggior parte di questi felici.ammetto però che sentirsi stampata addosso l'etichetta di scadenza a volte non è piacevole.... anche se, per ora, lui mi fa sentire al centro del suo mondo, anche quando non c'è....mi è arrivato un sms ( stasera cinema con la moglie ) che diceva più o meno così " mi manchi,davanti a me c'è una coppia che  guarda il film abbracciata , come noi ; persino un film non è lo stesso senza di te....ti amo . ok ora naturalmente mi sentirò dire che " mi  tiene in caldo " ma va bene così.... buona notte


Con una che non si considera moglie non si va in pizzeria e al cinema.
Lui pensa a te perché è bello avere un pensiero libero, è bello avere un'altra donna, è bello sentire di avere due persone dalle quali avere cose diverse.
Lui non vuole scegliere te e mi sembra anche comprensibile.
Comprensibile anche che a te non piaccia l'idea della moglie e che ti sia antipatica, infatti non l'hai sposata tu.
Non hai idea di quanto capisco.
Ma non si può scaricare su una persona che viene tradita il proprio risentimento.
Vivi quello che hai senza amarezza per poterlo poi ricordarlo con dolcezza.


----------



## danielacala (2 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Lui è PARTE del mio mondo, una parte importante, e ci cerchiamo a vicenda, ma ovviamente mi occupo e mi preoccupo anche di altro, lavoro, figlio  amici, parenti, interessi vari...
> Non c'è mai nessuna garanzia  in nessun rapporto, nemmeno in quelli ufficiali... affinchè duri nel tempo ci vogliono, dedizione,cura ecc  ecc... e non è ancora detto.... Lo so bene io che esco da un matrimonio durato 30 anni, la maggior parte di questi felici.ammetto però che sentirsi stampata addosso l'etichetta di scadenza a volte non è piacevole.... anche se, per ora, lui mi fa sentire al centro del suo mondo, anche quando non c'è....mi è arrivato un sms ( stasera cinema con la moglie ) che diceva più o meno così " mi manchi,davanti a me c'è una coppia che  guarda il film abbracciata , come noi ; persino un film non è lo stesso senza di te....ti amo . ok ora naturalmente mi sentirò dire che " mi  tiene in caldo " ma va bene così.... buona notte


A me spiace solo che tu stia ad aspettare un uomo...
Cosa ci trovi di romantico? 
Pensi di non riuscire a trovarne un altro? 
Io se lo AMASSI direi : stasera solo un messaggino? Fotti stronzo!


----------



## Tersite (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con una che non si considera moglie non si va in pizzeria e al cinema.
> Lui pensa a te perché è bello avere un pensiero libero, è bello avere un'altra donna, è bello sentire di avere due persone dalle quali avere cose diverse.
> Lui non vuole scegliere te e mi sembra anche comprensibile.
> Comprensibile anche che a te non piaccia l'idea della moglie e che ti sia antipatica, infatti non l'hai sposata tu.
> ...


Io dico e ripeto che è una persona antipatica, ma non a me, in generale e non le porto nessun risentimento. Può darsi che lui sgazzi bene in questa sorta di harem ma la mia percezione è un altra; certo non è il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura che pur di conquistare la principessa fa la guerra al mondo ... ma sono realista e io vedo solo un uomo che si è ritrovato , dopo 25 anni di matrimonio a non amare più la donna che aveva scelto e che ha paura, comprensibilmente, di stravolgere la sua vita perchè sa già come andreebbe a finire , e non parlo di me , di noi.


----------



## Tersite (2 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> A me spiace solo che tu stia ad aspettare un uomo...
> Cosa ci trovi di romantico?
> Pensi di non riuscire a trovarne un altro?
> Io se lo AMASSI direi : stasera solo un messaggino? Fotti stronzo!


L'amore è questo per te ? mandarlo a fottersi  perchè  ha un pensiero per te ? nonostante sia con la legittima. ( specifichiamo , in una situazione del genere è ovvio e scontato che ogni tanto debba uscire pure con lei)
e per la cronaca io non stavo aspttando nessuno ero fuori a cena con gli amici


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Io dico e ripeto che è una persona antipatica, ma non a me, in generale e non le porto nessun risentimento. Può darsi che lui sgazzi bene in questa sorta di harem ma la mia percezione è un altra; certo non è il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura che pur di conquistare la principessa fa la guerra al mondo ... ma sono realista e io vedo solo un uomo che si è ritrovato , dopo 25 anni di matrimonio a non amare più la donna che aveva scelto e che ha paura, comprensibilmente, di stravolgere la sua vita perchè sa già come andreebbe a finire , e non parlo di me , di noi.


allora, una serie breve di pensieri sparsi:

-qui ci sono tantissime persone spezzate, o doloranti, o devastate, o incrinate per tradimenti altrui. Ok che il forum non si chiama tradite.net, però una certa riprovazione nei commenti te la potevi aspettare. Difficile solidarizzare con quella che, a torto o a ragione, è ritenuta in parte la cusa della propria sofferenza.

-io sono del parere che in un tradimento la responasabilità maggiore se non assoluta l'abbia il coniuge che tradisce, e non 'l'altra/o'. Detto questo, però, non è che ogni cosa sia possibile, o lecita, o guardata da fuori piaccia. Stare con qualcuno di sposato è una scelta, ed è la scelta sbagliata secondo un sacco di punti di vista. Umani, non morali.

-l'amante, quello è: un amante. Non la moglie. Non è la regina di questa conformazione, seppur menzognera. E' una che insidia, di nascosto, un'unità familiare con figli. Causa sofferenza. Il minimo che possa fare, secondo me e tantissime, è non infierire nemmeno col pensiero sulla moglie. Non ne ha diritto, né dovrebbe: è lei la terza, in esubero, non la moglie. E' lei che, eventualmente, ruba, non la moglie.

-tu dici: ma quando se ne va? Quando si tira fuori da una situazione nella quale lei non conta più nulla? Lei potrebbe pensare: lei quando se ne va? Quando realizza, dopo 3 anni, che mai e poi mai sarà la moglie? Che lui non mi lascerà e che la famiglia, per una serie infinita di ragioni, verrà sempre prima? Come vedi, potrebbe non avere torto.

-Ho quasi finito, giuro. Ma una considerazione che mi preme fare: non ci si innamora in un secondo, da quel che so. Ci vuole tempo. Perché non ti sei defilata da qeusta situazione prima di innamorarti? Non è che la vita ti debba qualcosa; non è che tu avessi diritto di prenderti una sorta di felicità con qualcuno già occupato. Non potevi cercare altrove? Non potevi allontanarti da un affetto che cominciava a crescere troppo prima di fare il casino? C'è una serietà personale, umana, che, secondo me, non dovrebbe venire meno. Vedi profilare all'orizzonte un sentimento 'ingiusto' (per le condizioni) e te ne allontani prima di subito, prima che il casino diventi di proporzioni ingestibili. Se non lo fai, rubi qualcosa a qualcuno. Ti piace, quella felicità rubata? A me non piacerebbe. Io non mi piacerei. 

-il consiglio, l'unico, è: visto i sentimenti che oramai GIA' si sono sviluppati, se meglio non puoi/vuoi fare, accontentati. Prendi il buono che c'è, sempre considerando che infliggi sofferenza ad un'altra, e fattelo bastare. Godine per quello che è: un amore, come tu dici, che però non si svilupperà mai fino alla sua pienezza (se per pienezza intendi 'luce del sole' e 'convivenza'). Le scelte erano già state fatte, e per una serie di ragioni, non si ritiene opportuno o è impossibile o troppo difficile, anche economicamnte etc. tornare indietro. Accettalo, e ama, e sii amata, nei modi e termini possibili. Sei tu che sei venuta dopo, non dimenticarlo.


----------



## Divì (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> allora, una serie breve di pensieri sparsi:
> 
> -qui ci sono tantissime persone spezzate, o doloranti, o devastate, o incrinate per tradimenti altrui. Ok che il forum non si chiama tradite.net, però una certa riprovazione nei commenti te la potevi aspettare. Difficile solidarizzare con quella che, a torto o a ragione, è ritenuta in parte la cusa della propria sofferenza.
> 
> ...



Verde mio

:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Verde mio
> 
> :applauso::applauso::applauso:


grazie!


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ma la mia era una provocazione non mi è mai balenata l'idea di chiamarla o informarla di nulla...Io l'ho sempre lasciata in pace e continuerò a farlo.. ho solo detto che è antipatica, chiedo perdono... E io non chiedo di più , mi scuso se mi ripeto.. ho solo avuto uno scivolone. un attacco di insensata  gelosia che ho esternato qui,, credendo fosse il luogo adatto , per sfogare un attrimo di smarrimento e non addossarlo a lui....


ma sai, il fatto di giudicare quello che è il rapporto tra un amante e il suo legittimo compagno è una cosa che qui dentro da fastidio sempre a tutti, sia a chi il tradimento l'ha compiuto sia a chi l'ha subito. è così. in generale è difficile sapere che cosa succede davvero dentro una coppia, che cosa i due rappresentano uno per l'altro. è difficile dirlo tra te e il tuo amante, ugualmente, e ancor di più, tra lui e sua moglie. quello che probabilmente i forumiani ti stanno chiedendo è proprio di smetterla di fare illazioni sul loro rapporto e di startene, così come, in qualche modo, tu richiedi che "gli altri", in generale, che se ne stiano del tuo rapporto con lui. non so se sono chiaro.
nella mia piccolissima esperienza il mio rapporto col mio compagno è stato dato per spacciato tempo fa e la cosa buffa ì che lui, che è decisamente il migliore dei due e che in ogni caso stava subendo le mie indecisioni, ha subito delle critiche da diversi amici... per esempio perché sarebbe stato troppo soffocante nei miei confronti: è curiosissima e anche buffa questa cosa, perché quello soffocante, al limite, sono io. ma dal di fuori si appare diversi. non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> A me spiace solo che tu stia ad aspettare un uomo...
> Cosa ci trovi di romantico?
> Pensi di non riuscire a trovarne un altro?
> Io se lo AMASSI direi : stasera solo un messaggino? Fotti stronzo!


Allora lunamela mi amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
Tu non sai che capita se non rispondo ad un sms.....

Alleluiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

E io scemo che le ho sempre risposto alle sue rimostranze...

Ma tu non stai bene eh...


----------



## Circe (2 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


sei solo cieca. e gonfi solo il suo orgoglio di gallo cedrone. come credi che si senta se tutti sanno che ha due donne che gli cadono ai piedi,  una legittima che fa finta di non sapere e una illegittima che pur di nutrirsi delle briciole è disposta ad essere l'eterna seconda? si sente un gran macho, un super uomo, che ha cose che gli altri " si sognano". e chi ti dice che il matrimonio è una farsa? e ci cascate sempre!!! mio marito ha avuto l'amante x anni  e con me non ha mai praticato l'astinenza.  anzi..solo che io non dovevo trattenerlo e non andavo di calze a rete e gonne senza mutande.  quindi?  se ne stava comodo a casa, nel suo bel lettone e invece con la povera illusa un'ora di ginnastica sessuale in auto e via. e le  poesie, i ti amo e i vari proclami d'amore. .pouff!! si sono sbriciolati a terra allo scoprimento. sinceramente penso che tu siau un'illusa  proprio come lo sono stata io x anni. svegliati e riprendi in mano la tua vitae la tua didignità.  se ti amasse davvero andrebbe a dormire sotto i ponti con te....


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao Circe, condivido al 100%.


----------



## Circe (2 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Circe, condivido al 100%.


ciao disincantata;-) peccato che a quanto pare gli uomini siamo fatti con lo stampo e noi donne con lo stampino. saremo sempre quelle che ci mettono il cuore mentre loro 
non fanno che metterci solo il "volatile"..


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao disincantata;-) peccato che a quanto pare gli uomini siamo fatti con lo stampo e noi donne con lo stampino. saremo sempre quelle che ci mettono il cuore mentre loro
> non fanno che metterci solo il "volatile"..


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

E dopo i rossi e i verdi, ho beccato un grigio. E' il colore dei nuovi venuti o vale come "meh"?


----------



## Leda (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E dopo i rossi e i verdi, ho beccato un grigio. E' il colore dei nuovi venuti o vale come "meh"?


La prima che hai detto :wide-grin:


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto :wide-grin:


Thanks!


----------



## Leda (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Thanks!


Prego! Io lo considero un quarzino


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Prego! Io lo considero un quarzino


eh, in questi tempi cupi, gli sbrillocchi non vanno più...


----------



## Leda (2 Febbraio 2014)

*Roba da fricchettone*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, in questi tempi cupi, gli sbrillocchi non vanno più...











Quarzo fumé! 
Il quarzo affumicato è un potente energetico; stimola le ghiandole surrenali, i reni ed il pancreas; aumenta la fertilità, riequilibra l'energia sessuale e favorisce il movimento dell'energia kundalini.


E' particolarmente indicato per le persone stressate o depresse.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quarzo fumé!
> Il quarzo affumicato è un potente energetico; stimola le ghiandole surrenali, i reni ed il pancreas; aumenta la fertilità, riequilibra l'energia sessuale e favorisce il movimento dell'energia kundalini.
> 
> 
> E' particolarmente indicato per le persone stressate o depresse.


:inlove: il mio anello preferito, che metto quasi sempre, ha proprio il quarzo fumè. Lo adoro! Con lo stress ci faccio merenda, per altro


----------



## Leda (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :inlove: il mio anello preferito, che metto quasi sempre, ha proprio il quarzo fumè. Lo adoro! Con lo stress ci faccio merenda, per altro


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quarzo fumé!
> Il quarzo affumicato è un potente energetico; stimola le ghiandole surrenali, i reni ed il pancreas; aumenta la fertilità, riequilibra l'energia sessuale e favorisce il movimento dell'energia kundalini.
> 
> 
> E' particolarmente indicato per le persone stressate o depresse.


Mi serve. Lo devo mangiare? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> allora, una serie breve di pensieri sparsi:
> 
> -qui ci sono tantissime persone spezzate, o doloranti, o devastate, o incrinate per tradimenti altrui. Ok che il forum non si chiama tradite.net, però una certa riprovazione nei commenti te la potevi aspettare. Difficile solidarizzare con quella che, a torto o a ragione, è ritenuta in parte la cusa della propria sofferenza.
> 
> ...


verde ed approvo convintamente annuendo con la testa e mormorando "si, esatto, ecco" senza soluzione di continuità


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> verde ed approvo convintamente annuendo con la testa e mormorando "si, esatto, ecco" senza soluzione di continuità


:bacissimo:


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ma la mia era una provocazione non mi è mai balenata l'idea di chiamarla o informarla di nulla...Io l'ho sempre lasciata in pace e continuerò a farlo.. ho solo detto che è antipatica, chiedo perdono... E io non chiedo di più , mi scuso se mi ripeto.. ho solo avuto uno scivolone. un attacco di insensata  gelosia che ho esternato qui,, credendo fosse il luogo adatto , per sfogare un attrimo di smarrimento e non addossarlo a lui....


è chiarissimo che fosse una provocazione ed a mio parere le cose che scrivi sono condivisibili. L'unico elemento sul quale sia io che altri (alcuni in maniera colorita) abbiamo richiamato la tua attenzione è come ti rapporti alla famiglia legittima. E' assolutamente comprensibile che tu, nel tuo cuore, speri che lui si unisca a te ed alle volte tu abbia degli 'scivoloni'. E' umano e tanto basta. Ma non mostri altrettanta umanità nei confronti della moglie e della figlia. Se tu avessi detto: siamo in quattro (io, lui, la moglie e la figlia) a soffrrire in modo diverso e c'è da capire tutti, le reazioni sarebbero state diverse, credo.

Il punto nodale è che è umano che tu desideri unirti a lui, ma questo tuo desiderio comporta dei 'danni collaterali' che tu cerchi di nascondere (o nasconderti?): impatto sulla moglie e sulla figlia. Tu non dici: 'mi rendo conto, ma...', tu ti cheidi come mai quella non molla, pur se lo sanno pure le pietre etc. Lo vedi il punto? Sposti l'accusa da te e lui, a lei, che è invece senza alcuna colpa, se non quella di esistere e resistere. Io credo che farebbe bene anche a te capire le ragioni della moglie, anche per mettere lui in discussione e vederne meglio i limiti. Solidarizzare con la moglie è cosa difficile in questi casi, ma sarebbe la cosa più corretta, posto che tu e lei siete le danneggiate e non tu e lui. 

Gli scivoloni ci stanno, e ci sta anche il desiderio di avere finalmente una vita vera con lui. Ma fallo 'con lei' e non 'contro di le'. Che succeda o meno conta poco, ma tu certamente farai la cosa (più) giusta, in una situazione di partenza che vede te e lui in una posizione di 'ingiustizia', peggiorata dal tuo atteggiamento verso la moglie.

PS: io sono un traditore seriale, tanto per chiarire il mio "background culturale"-)


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :bacissimo:


che piacevole reazione


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> è chiarissimo che fosse una provocazione ed a mio parere le cose che scrivi sono condivisibili. L'unico elemento sul quale sia io che altri (alcuni in maniera colorita) abbiamo richiamato la tua attenzione è come ti rapporti alla famiglia legittima. E' assolutamente comprensibile che tu, nel tuo cuore, speri che lui si unisca a te ed alle volte tu abbia degli 'scivoloni'. E' umano e tanto basta. Ma non mostri altrettanta umanità nei confronti della moglie e della figlia. Se tu avessi detto: siamo in quattro (io, lui, la moglie e la figlia) a soffrrire in modo diverso e c'è da capire tutti, le reazioni sarebbero state diverse, credo.
> 
> Il punto nodale è che è umano che tu desideri unirti a lui, ma questo tuo desiderio comporta dei 'danni collaterali' che tu cerchi di nascondere (o nasconderti?): impatto sulla moglie e sulla figlia. Tu non dici: 'mi rendo conto, ma...', tu ti cheidi come mai quella non molla, pur se lo sanno pure le pietre etc. Lo vedi il punto? *Sposti l'accusa da te e lui, a lei, che è invece senza alcuna colpa, se non quella di esistere e resistere.* *Io credo che farebbe bene anche a te capire le ragioni della moglie, anche per mettere lui in discussione e vederne meglio i limiti. Solidarizzare con la moglie è cosa difficile in questi casi, ma sarebbe la cosa più corretta, posto che tu e lei siete le danneggiate e non tu e lui. *
> 
> Gli scivoloni ci stanno, e ci sta anche il desiderio di avere finalmente una vita vera con lui. Ma fallo 'con lei' e non 'contro di le'. Che succeda o meno conta poco, ma tu certamente farai la cosa (più) giusta, in una situazione di partenza che vede te e lui in una posizione di 'ingiustizia', peggiorata dal tuo atteggiamento verso la moglie.


bel post!


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bel post!


ho imparato tanto stando qui...


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> ho imparato tanto stando qui...



ssse.


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ssse.


teoria, ovviamente, per la pratica faccio progressi, o forse pregressi come ho letto in altri lidi


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> teoria, ovviamente, per la pratica faccio progressi, o forse pregressi come ho letto in altri lidi



ahahahaha, pregressi reiterati, suppongo 

ma, si sa, è dalla teoria che si parte. Poi si dovrebbe arrivare pure a qualche meta, altrimenti finisce la benzina...


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahaha, pregressi reiterati, suppongo
> 
> ma, si sa, è dalla teoria che si parte. Poi si dovrebbe arrivare pure a qualche meta, altrimenti finisce la benzina...


procedo, procedo. Io conto di essere esattamente on top of things per la fine del 2014


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> procedo, procedo. Io conto di essere esattamente on top of things per la fine del 2014


:ballo::ballo::festa::wide-grin:

poi facciamo una festa? eddai...


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::festa::wide-grin:
> 
> poi facciamo una festa? eddai...


certo. Scelgo io il tema?-)


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> certo. Scelgo io il tema?-)


:diffi:       :about-banned:


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :diffi:       :about-banned:


saro' cotretto all'arma segreta: ballo nudista...


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> saro' cotretto all'arma segreta: ballo nudista...


se con sforbiciate presenti, vengo con la macchina fotografica, ad imperitura memoria


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se con sforbiciate presenti, vengo con la macchina fotografica, ad imperitura memoria


sis, le foto sono ammesse, dopo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> sis, le foto sono ammesse, *dopo*...


:sorpreso:          :uhoh:           :no:


:sorriso4:


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> ho imparato tanto stando qui...



Hai imparato benissimo!:up::up::up:


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> è chiarissimo che fosse una provocazione ed a mio parere le cose che scrivi sono condivisibili. L'unico elemento sul quale sia io che altri (alcuni in maniera colorita) abbiamo richiamato la tua attenzione è come ti rapporti alla famiglia legittima. E' assolutamente comprensibile che tu, nel tuo cuore, speri che lui si unisca a te ed alle volte tu abbia degli 'scivoloni'. E' umano e tanto basta. Ma non mostri altrettanta umanità nei confronti della moglie e della figlia. *Se tu avessi detto: siamo in quattro (io, lui, la moglie e la figlia) a soffrrire in modo diverso e c'è da capire tutti, le reazioni sarebbero state diverse, credo.*
> 
> Non l'ho detto, forse perchè, allo stato attuale la moglie e la figlia non soffrono, ignorando la situazione; certo ne soffrirebbero se lui prendesse una decisione o se in qualche modo scoppiasse la bolla e  a quel punto, mi prenderei le  mie responsabilità del caso, qualunque cosa succeda...anche se credo fermamente che sia lui a doversene occupare e preoccupare, prima di me.
> 
> ...


*ps Io no e nemmeno lui da che ne sappia io*


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> *Io non mi chiedo perchè non molli o resista, mi chiedo come faccia  lui, pur comprendendone  razionalmente le motivazioni a vivere,  apparentemente sereno , sapendo di ingannare lei o comunque a vivere  accanto a una donna che , dice, di non amare più... Poi come giustamente  dici non  cosa facile sodalizzare con la moglie dell'uomo che ami e che  ti ama... sarò meno antipatica  d'ora in poi....*


ecco, questo mi piace tanto di più, sai?


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> *Io non mi chiedo perchè non molli o resista, mi chiedo come faccia lui, pur comprendendone  razionalmente le motivazioni a vivere, apparentemente sereno , sapendo di ingannare lei o comunque a vivere accanto a una donna che , dice, di non amare più... Poi come giustamente dici non  cosa facile sodalizzare con la moglie dell'uomo che ami e che ti ama... sarò meno antipatica  d'ora in poi....
> *


questo è un dubbio comprensibile. E capire moglie, come ti dicevo, aiuterà anche te. Le tue intenzioni secondo me sono buone, ma occorre partire dai presupposti giusti, tra cui la comprensione della moglie. Sbaglierò, ma credo che questo confronto ti ha aiutata a "mettere a fuoco" un aspetto davvero importante, e cioé che è lui, e non lei, a 'non mollare'


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> questo è un dubbio comprensibile. E capire moglie, come ti dicevo, aiuterà anche te. Le tue intenzioni secondo me sono buone, ma occorre partire dai presupposti giusti, tra cui la comprensione della moglie. Sbaglierò, ma credo che questo confronto ti ha aiutata a "mettere a fuoco" un aspetto davvero importante, e cioé che *è lui, e non lei, a 'non mollare*'


:up::up::up:


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> questo è un dubbio comprensibile. E capire moglie, come ti dicevo, aiuterà anche te. Le tue intenzioni secondo me sono buone, ma occorre partire dai presupposti giusti, tra cui la comprensione della moglie. *Sbaglierò, ma credo che questo confronto ti ha aiutata a "mettere a fuoco" un aspetto davvero importante, e cioé che è lui, e non lei, a 'non mollare'*





Ma che lui non voglia mollare lo so bene, me l'ha detto e ripetuto fin dall'inizio....per le motivazioni che ho ampiamente descritto.. ho anche cercato , e in parte compreso, le motivazioni ; che sono più o meno le stesse, della moglie... 
Ne ho parlato con lui spesso ed è convinto che anche lei si sia adagiata in una situazione di convenienza per entrambi, ma che come lui, nemmeno lei lo ami più . La cartina di tornasole è l'assenza  di qualsiasi contatto fisico fra di loro da più di 5 anni Lo so ora mi massacrerete ma io gli credo , e non solo perchè lo ha detto a me,  ma perche ne ha parlato spesso, in tempi non sospetti, con un paio di amici comuni....Non ricordo ma credo di averlo detto già e mi perdonerete se mi ripeto: Qualche giorno fa gli ho chiesto se, qualora mi facessi da parte , ci sarebbe da parte sua la volontà di ricostruire un rapporto  vero con la moglie e la sua risposta è stata un secco NO, assolutamente....


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ma che lui non voglia mollare lo so bene, me l'ha detto e ripetuto fin dall'inizio....per le motivazioni che ho ampiamente descritto.. ho anche cercato , e in parte compreso, le motivazioni ; che sono più o meno le stesse, della moglie...
> Ne ho parlato con lui spesso ed è convinto che anche lei si sia adagiata in una situazione di convenienza per entrambi, ma che come lui, nemmeno lei lo ami più . La cartina di tornasole è l'assenza  di qualsiasi contatto fisico fra di loro da più di 5 anni Lo so ora mi massacrerete ma io gli credo , e non solo perchè lo ha detto a me,  ma perche ne ha parlato spesso, in tempi non sospetti, con un paio di amici comuni....Non ricordo ma credo di averlo detto già e mi perdonerete se mi ripeto: Qualche giorno fa gli ho chiesto se, qualora mi facessi da parte , ci sarebbe da parte sua la volontà di ricostruire un rapporto  vero con la moglie e la sua risposta è stata un secco NO, assolutamente....


Si', e questa sua posizione ti ha spinta, magari inconsciamente, ad 'accusare lei' per il fatto che 'non molli'. Lei 'si è adagiata', lui ti dice. Ma lei non si è adagiata manco per nulla, lei sta dove dovrebbe stare e dove lui le ha chiesto di essere senza mai aver ritrattato questa richiesta. Anche se fosse vero che lei non lo ama più, sarebbe lei, e non lui, a dover avere il coraggio di affrontare le difficoltà finanziarie che lui non ha il coraggio di affrontare? E perché proprio lei?

Non sappiamo se lei non lo ami ancora. Sappiamo solo che lui non la ama più, o almeno cosi' dice.  Insomma, lei non fa nulla di male e tu, seondo me, hai il 'dovere morale' e tutto l'interesse a difenderla con lui. Perché interesse? Perché in fondo tu sei un po' la "lei del domani". Fra cinque anni, potrebbe trattare te come ha trattato lei. Se lui dice che lei si è adagiata, tu dovresti dirgli a muso duro che lui non si puo' permettere, perché quella è la persona che gli ha dato (ed ha ricevuto) la giovinezza. Lei ha mille ragioni per rimanere dov'è e lui non può permettersi di accollarle nessuna colpa. Se lui non può/non vuole lasciarla, passi, ma dire che lei si adagiata no.

Quanto al fatto che lui non voglia tornare da lei, non ho dubbi che questa sia la sua risposta.  Potrebbe dire il contrario, anche pensandolo? Direi di no. Ipotizziamo che scientemente vi tenga entrambe, ovviamente non ti dirà mai che se te ne vai si ricongiungerà con la moglie.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> Si', e questa sua posizione ti ha spinta, magari inconsciamente, ad 'accusare lei' per il fatto che 'non molli'. Lei 'si è adagiata', lui ti dice. Ma lei non si è adagiata manco per nulla, lei sta dove dovrebbe stare e dove lui le ha chiesto di essere senza mai aver ritrattato questa richiesta. Anche se fosse vero che lei non lo ama più, sarebbe lei, e non lui, a dover avere il coraggio di affrontare le difficoltà finanziarie che lui non ha il coraggio di affrontare? E perché proprio lei?
> 
> Non sappiamo se lei non lo ami ancora. Sappiamo solo che lui non la ama più, o almeno cosi' dice.  Insomma, lei non fa nulla di male e tu, seondo me, hai il 'dovere morale' e tutto l'interesse a difenderla con lui. Perché interesse? Perché in fondo tu sei un po' la "lei del domani". Fra cinque anni, potrebbe trattare te come ha trattato lei. Se lui dice che lei si è adagiata, tu dovresti dirgli a muso duro che lui non si puo' permettere, perché quella è la persona che gli ha dato (ed ha ricevuto) la giovinezza. Lei ha mille ragioni per rimanere dov'è e lui non può permettersi di accollarle nessuna colpa. Se lui non può/non vuole lasciarla, passi, ma dire che lei si adagiata no.
> 
> Quanto al fatto che lui non voglia tornare da lei, non ho dubbi che questa sia la sua risposta.  Potrebbe dire il contrario, anche pensandolo? Direi di no. Ipotizziamo che scientemente vi tenga entrambe, ovviamente non ti dirà mai che se te ne vai si ricongiungierà con la moglie.


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> Si', e questa sua posizione ti ha spinta, magari inconsciamente, ad 'accusare lei' per il fatto che 'non molli'. Lei 'si è adagiata', lui ti dice. Ma lei non si è adagiata manco per nulla, lei sta dove dovrebbe stare e dove lui le ha chiesto di essere senza mai aver ritrattato questa richiesta. Anche se fosse vero che lei non lo ama più, sarebbe lei, e non lui, a dover avere il coraggio di affrontare le difficoltà finanziarie che lui non ha il coraggio di affrontare? E perché proprio lei?
> 
> Non sappiamo se lei non lo ami ancora. Sappiamo solo che lui non la ama più, o almeno cosi' dice.  Insomma, lei non fa nulla di male e tu, seondo me, hai il 'dovere morale' e tutto l'interesse a difenderla con lui. Perché interesse? Perché in fondo tu sei un po' la "lei del domani". Fra cinque anni, potrebbe trattare te come ha trattato lei. Se lui dice che lei si è adagiata, tu dovresti dirgli a muso duro che lui non si puo' permettere, perché quella è la persona che gli ha dato (ed ha ricevuto) la giovinezza. Lei ha mille ragioni per rimanere dov'è e lui non può permettersi di accollarle nessuna colpa. Se lui non può/non vuole lasciarla, passi, ma dire che lei si adagiata no.
> 
> Quanto al fatto che lui non voglia tornare da lei, non ho dubbi che questa sia la sua risposta.  Potrebbe dire il contrario, anche pensandolo? Direi di no. Ipotizziamo che scientemente vi tenga entrambe, ovviamente non ti dirà mai che se te ne vai si ricongiungierà con la moglie.


quoto


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ma che lui non voglia mollare lo so bene, me l'ha detto e ripetuto fin dall'inizio....per le motivazioni che ho ampiamente descritto.. ho anche cercato , e in parte compreso, le motivazioni ; che sono più o meno le stesse, della moglie...
> Ne ho parlato con lui spesso ed è convinto che anche lei si sia adagiata in una situazione di convenienza per entrambi, ma che come lui, nemmeno lei lo ami più . La cartina di tornasole è l'assenza  di qualsiasi contatto fisico fra di loro da più di 5 anni Lo so ora mi massacrerete ma io gli credo , e non solo perchè lo ha detto a me,  ma perche ne ha parlato spesso, in tempi non sospetti, con un paio di amici comuni....Non ricordo ma credo di averlo detto già e mi perdonerete se mi ripeto: Qualche giorno fa gli ho chiesto se, qualora mi facessi da parte , ci sarebbe da parte sua la volontà di ricostruire un rapporto  vero con la moglie e la sua risposta è stata un secco NO, assolutamente....


Perchè allora non confessare alla moglie di te?


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè allora non confessare alla moglie di te?


Meglio ancora: perché non dire a lui che hai intenzione di dire tutto alla moglie...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ma che lui non voglia mollare lo so bene, me l'ha detto e ripetuto fin dall'inizio....per le motivazioni che ho ampiamente descritto.. ho anche cercato , e in parte compreso, le motivazioni ; che sono più o meno le stesse, della moglie...
> Ne ho parlato con lui spesso ed è convinto che anche lei si sia adagiata in una situazione di convenienza per entrambi, ma che come lui, nemmeno lei lo ami più . La cartina di tornasole è l'assenza  di qualsiasi contatto fisico fra di loro da più di 5 anni Lo so ora mi massacrerete ma io gli credo , e non solo perchè lo ha detto a me,  ma perche ne ha parlato spesso, in tempi non sospetti, con un paio di amici comuni....Non ricordo ma credo di averlo detto già e mi perdonerete se mi ripeto: Qualche giorno fa gli ho chiesto se, qualora mi facessi da parte , ci sarebbe da parte sua la volontà di ricostruire un rapporto  vero con la moglie e la sua risposta è stata un secco NO, assolutamente....




:sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio ancora: perché non dire a lui che hai intenzione di dire tutto alla moglie...



Non vuole essere lei a farlo, non direttamente. Io resto dubbiosa sulla telefonata anonima.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio ancora: perché non dire a lui che hai intenzione di dire tutto alla moglie...



ancora con questa idea dissennata?


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ancora con questa idea dissennata?


E' la cartina di tornasole.
Mica deve farlo.
Deve solo dire a lui che vuole farlo.
La reazione che lui avrà sarà importante per valutare la sua sincerità.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vuole essere lei a farlo, non direttamente. Io resto dubbiosa sulla telefonata anonima.


Ma no.
Niente telefonata...
Lui ora è bello bello tra due donne.
Forse racconta palle a tutte e due.
Aiutiamolo a essere più sincero, incutendogli un po' di strizza.
Scommetterei che lui se gli viene detto "Diciamolo a tua moglie", scompare subito...
O accampa qualche scusa terrificante.
Magari mi sbaglio... ma una verifica su quanto lui sia sincero la farei... così giusto per non spenderci ancora troppo tempo dietro...
o per riservargli il giusto posto tra le illusioni della vita.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè allora non confessare alla moglie di te?




Perchè si romperebbe l'equilibrio, perchè , scusate ma mi ci tirate dentro voi, a lei sta bene così. per lei il matrimonio
è una sicurezza, e non importa se mancano sesso, passione e condivisioni di interessi e tutto quello che fa di due persone il " noi" Perchè è una donna all'antica, non mi viene un altra definizione, e non accerebbe un accordo del tipo  " continuiamo a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto, condividiamo menage spese e cure per la figlia ma ognuno è libero di vivere altre storie".e la vedo proprio a "farsi l'amante",perchè tempo fa ( prima della nostra relazione ) si  era accennato a questo tipo di situazioni e lei inorridiva, non le contemplava minimamente....A questo punto rimarrebbe la separazione che lui non vuole e si sente di affrontare....


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vuole essere lei a farlo, non direttamente. Io resto dubbiosa sulla telefonata anonima.


se alludi a me.....era un uomo


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Niente telefonata...
> Lui ora è bello bello tra due donne.
> Forse racconta palle a tutte e due.
> ...



Mi riferivo alla telefonata anonima già ricevuta dalla moglie e sulla quale lei pare abbia messo una pietra sopra immediatamente, ritenendola di un cretino di turno.

Io penso fosse mirata ad ottenere altro effetto.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Perchè si romperebbe l'equilibrio, perchè , scusate ma mi ci tirate dentro voi, a lei sta bene così. per lei il matrimonio
> è una sicurezza, e non importa se mancano sesso, passione e condivisioni di interessi e tutto quello che fa di due persone il " noi" Perchè è una donna all'antica, non mi viene un altra definizione, e non accerebbe un accordo del tipo  " continuiamo a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto, condividiamo menage spese e cure per la figlia ma ognuno è libero di vivere altre storie".e la vedo proprio a "farsi l'amante",perchè tempo fa ( prima della nostra relazione ) si  era accennato a questo tipo di situazioni e lei inorridiva, non le contemplava minimamente....A questo punto rimarrebbe la separazione che lui non vuole e si sente di affrontare....



Ti sei già trovata le giustificazioni...
ma ci credi veramente? 
O vuoi crederci?


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ascolta: se un uomo vuole una donna, e viceversa, se la prende e non sta 3 anni a promettere di tutto.
Se a te va bene il ruolo dell'amante, tienilo e non pretendere di più.
Se non ti sta bene... togliti dalla testa le giustificazioni che ti sei data.
C'è un equilibrio, certo, a tutto vantaggio di lui.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Niente telefonata...
> Lui ora è bello bello tra due donne.
> Forse racconta palle a tutte e due.
> ...



 Ma io non voglio verificare proprio niente, credo a lui e alla sincerità dei suoi sentimenti, per voi sono una polla, ma certe cose si sentono e ripeto per l'ennesima volta se lui scegliesse la famiglia, ne soffrirei certo ma lo accetterei.. PUNTO.


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Perchè si romperebbe l'equilibrio, perchè , scusate ma mi ci tirate dentro voi, a lei sta bene così. per lei il matrimonio
> è una sicurezza, e non importa se mancano sesso, passione e condivisioni di interessi e tutto quello che fa di due persone il " noi" Perchè è una donna all'antica, non mi viene un altra definizione, e non accerebbe un accordo del tipo  " continuiamo a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto, condividiamo menage spese e cure per la figlia ma ognuno è libero di vivere altre storie".e la vedo proprio a "farsi l'amante",perchè tempo fa ( prima della nostra relazione ) si  era accennato a questo tipo di situazioni e lei inorridiva, non le contemplava minimamente....A questo punto rimarrebbe la separazione che lui non vuole e si sente di affrontare....



Per me non sta in piedi questa storia. Se una non fa sesso per 5 anni con il marito non soffrirebbe certo per un tradimento.

Sul fatto poi di non contemplare la possibilità a sua volta di frequentare un altro, una cosa è discuterne e pensarla in un certo modo quando sei sposata, un altra quando ti ritrovi tradita e sola.

Neppure io avrei mai pensato di accettare un altro, sposato e padre, e pure più giovane di 15 anni di me.
Fantascienza fino ad un anno fa.


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio verificare proprio niente, credo a lui e alla sincerità dei suoi sentimenti, per voi sono una polla, ma certe cose si sentono e ripeto per l'ennesima volta se lui scegliesse la famiglia, ne soffrirei certo ma lo accetterei.. PUNTO.


concordo, nulla da verificare. Sarebbe una falsità nei confronti di lui. Il tuo atteggiamento da questo punto di vista è assolutamente encomiabile


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non sta in piedi questa storia. Se una non fa sesso per 5 anni con il marito non soffrirebbe certo per un tradimento.
> 
> Sul fatto poi di non contemplare la possibilità a sua volta di frequentare un altro, una cosa è discuterne e pensarla in un certo modo quando sei sposata, un altra quando ti ritrovi tradita e sola.
> 
> ...


questa non la sapevo, quando è successo?


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> questa non la sapevo, quando è successo?


Successo dell'amico?  

Settembre 2013.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Ascolta: se un uomo vuole una donna, e viceversa, se la prende e non sta 3 anni a promettere di tutto.
> 
> 
> ma siete di coccio NON mi ha mai promesso nulla, ha solo dimostrato di provare un sentimento sincero per me e non solo spazzandomi
> ...




No, l'equilibrio riguarda la sua famiglia, sua figlia alle quali cerca di risparmiare sofferenze e privazioni,


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Successo dell'amico?
> 
> Settembre 2013.


ah, infatti ero assente. Spero sia andata/stia andando bene e ti abbia fatto del bene, che meriti tutto


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> ah, infatti ero assente. Spero sia andata/stia andando bene e ti abbia fatto del bene, che meriti tutto



Sicuramente meglio di uno psicologo bravissimo.

Amici amici senza menate e msg mielosi e rotture di scatole.


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente meglio di uno psicologo bravissimo.
> 
> Amici amici senza menate e msg mielosi e rotture di scatole.


ottimo, ne sono davvero molto molto lieto. Tu sei tra quello che mi ha fatto vedere, gentilmente, tante cose che non vedevo (scusate per l'invasione del 3d)


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

[
QUOTE=disincantata;1265497]*Per me non sta in piedi questa storia. Se una non fa sesso per 5 anni con il marito non soffrirebbe certo per un tradimento.*

e l'orgoglio dove lo mettiamo? c'è anche chi crede che se non ha certe necessità nemmeno l'altro debba averle

*Sul fatto poi di non contemplare la possibilità a sua volta di  frequentare un altro, una cosa è discuterne e pensarla in un certo modo  quando sei sposata, un altra quando ti ritrovi tradita e sola.*

Tutto può essere ma se ho detto quel che ho detto ho i miei buoni motivi per pensarlo

Neppure io avrei mai pensato di accettare un altro, sposato e padre, e pure più giovane di 15 anni di me.
Fantascienza fino ad un anno fa.[/QUOTE]


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ma lei non sa della tua esistenza. Quindi nessuno può sapere come reagirebbe.

Puoi avere ragione tu.

Potrebbe tenerselo comunque.

Potrebbe buttarlo fuori di casa.

Potrebbe rinascere, come molte vedove allegre.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata;1265543[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Ma lei non sa della tua esistenza. Quindi nessuno può sapere come reagirebbe.[/B]
> appunto e nemmeno lui lo sa.....
> Puoi avere ragione tu.
> *
> ...


potrebbe.....


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> potrebbe.....



Certo tutto potrebbe.

Quel pirlone di mio marito, sposati da 35 anni, mi è venuto a dire 'non pensavo l'avresti presa cosi male', e non aggiungo altro, anzi, si, ormai chemenefrega, 'mi stai dando una prova d'amore che non mi sarei mai aspettato', sto pirla, eppure la sua troia al telefono me ne aveva dette di ogni di cose negative che, secondo lei, lui pensava di me.

Vere, supposte, inventate, chi lo sa!

Io so solo che lui l'ha mollata all'istante, è vero che aveva cercato di lasciarla altre volte, a te non credo sia successo, e lei a sue volte aveva avuto altri nel durante, ma quando è scoppiata a bomba è finito tutto al telefono, neppure una sola volta si sono visti.
 E durava da sei anni.

Ora si comporta da marito premuroso e innamorato, ma con me è sempre stato gentilissimo e non abbiamo mai smesso di fare sesso, un paio di volte alla settimana, non programmate, ovvio che dopo 35 anni non scopi come un riccio, certi cali li attribuisci alla stanchezza, ai suoi problemi di salute, ti basta un abbraccio, un sorriso, una cortesia per stare bene insieme.


----------



## nicola (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma lei non sa della tua esistenza. Quindi nessuno può sapere come reagirebbe.
> 
> Puoi avere ragione tu.
> 
> ...


Ma no. Questa Daniamore sa tutto lei, anche cosa pensa la moglie, cosa farebbe e cosa direbbe. La verità in persona.


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> potrebbe.....


Lui la moglie NON LA LASCIA!Rassegnati e pensa a te...
Te lo vuoi tenere?Tienitelo cosi.Si possono fare 1000teorie
ma la moglie e la famiglia sono il porto sicuro dove tornare
sempre.


----------



## nicola (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo tutto potrebbe.
> 
> Quel pirlone di mio marito, sposati da 35 anni, mi è venuto a dire 'non pensavo l'avresti presa cosi male', e non aggiungo altro, anzi, si, ormai chemenefrega, 'mi stai dando una prova d'amore che non mi sarei mai aspettato', sto pirla, eppure la sua troia al telefono me ne aveva dette di ogni di cose negative che, secondo lei, lui pensava di me.
> 
> ...


Cazzo Dis, anche a te ha detto che gli stai dando una grande prova d amore??
Ma esiste un frasario??  Tutti uguali...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Cazzo Dis, anche a te ha detto che gli stai dando una grande prova d amore??
> Ma esiste un frasario?? Tutti uguali...


poveri noi, che crediamo di essere unici invece... è impressionante notare come ci sia davvero poca originalità al mondo


----------



## nicola (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poveri noi, che crediamo di essere unici invece... è impressionante notare come ci sia davvero poca originalità al mondo


Domani apro un 3d delle frasi celebri


----------



## Leda (3 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Domani apro un 3d delle frasi celebri


Uno smeraldo per l'idea :up:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..gli Ebrei aspettano da millenni che arrivi qualcuno...
> 
> Buscopann


ahahahah

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


Senti maaaaaa....ce la presenti la tua amica?....

ahahahah


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti maaaaaa....ce la presenti la tua amica?....
> 
> ahahahah


mi spiace ma è monogama e sopratutto le voglio troppo bene per buttarla in pasto agli squali


----------



## Principessa (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> mi spiace ma è monogama e sopratutto le voglio troppo bene per buttarla in pasto agli squali


Guarda che qui viene apprezzata più la monogamia che la bigamia. Anche se non si direbbe!


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo tutto potrebbe.
> 
> Quel pirlone di mio marito, sposati da 35 anni, mi è venuto a dire 'non pensavo l'avresti presa cosi male', e non aggiungo altro, anzi, si, ormai chemenefrega, 'mi stai dando una prova d'amore che non mi sarei mai aspettato', sto pirla, eppure la sua troia al telefono me ne aveva dette di ogni di cose negative che, secondo lei, lui pensava di me.
> 
> ...


No non è mi successo, anzi col tempo si è sempre più " aggrappato" a me e sempre meno prudente e preoccupato che ci scoprano...

Con mio marito il sesso era scemato fino a sparire..dal momento che ho smesso di prendere l'iniziativa...e di conseguenza gli abbracci, non  sorrisi e cortesie ma non bastano, non a me


----------



## Principessa (3 Febbraio 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Principessa, 1200 euro al mese separati sono più o meno 200 euro al mese...che ci fai con 200 euro al mese se non di meno?
> La scelta di questo uomo è di separarsi e fare la fame, oppure sperare nella sua amante, ma se si lasciassero lui finirebbe davvero male.
> Questa è l'italia, per cui la moglie con il figlio ha diritti...il padre ha il diritto di dare i soldi e morire anche di fame, quando non ci sono, non ci sono, mi spiace, in questo caso le separazioni sono cose per ricchi, e non parlatemi di amore, che di amore non si campa.


Guarda, può darsi che sia proprio come dici tu, considerando che la moglie non lavora.

Ma non dò per scontato che lui dica la verità. Può darsi che guadagni di più, può darsi che se lo possa permettere.

E comunque potrebbe separarsi in casa... potrebbe provarci almeno...

Non tenere la moglie all'oscuro di tutto.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma no. Questa Daniamore sa tutto lei, anche cosa pensa la moglie, cosa farebbe e cosa direbbe. La verità in persona.


Non è poi così difficile capire certe cose sulle donne quando lavori con e per loro da 40 anni.... sviluppi la capacità  di " catalogarle"...se vuoi un giorno ti faccio l'elenco che abbiamo stilato con le colleghe.....


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Guarda, può darsi che sia proprio come dici tu, considerando che la moglie non lavora.
> *
> Ma non dò per scontato che lui dica la verità. Può darsi che guadagni di più,* può darsi che se lo possa permettere.
> *
> ...


Questa poi !!!! ok che è un traditore , un bugiardo e un codardo ( secondo molti qui dentro) ma non è poi così difficile da controllare conoscendo esattamente il suo ruolo e l'anzianità nell'azienda in cui lavora , e poi siamo in Italia 

Si che  potrebbe provarci..... ma se non funziona? se lei non lo accetta? ( la sua sensazione percezione è questa ) gli rimane solo l'opzione "menevadodicasaconquattrostracci"... Quante volte mi ha  detto di invidiare la civiltà e onestà con cui abbiamo gestito la separazione io e mio marito....


----------



## Principessa (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Questa poi !!!! ok che è un traditore , un bugiardo e un codardo ( secondo molti qui dentro) ma non è poi così difficile da controllare conoscendo esattamente il suo ruolo e l'anzianità nell'azienda in cui lavora , e poi siamo in Italia
> 
> Si che  potrebbe provarci..... *ma se non funziona? se lei non lo accetta? *( la sua sensazione percezione è questa ) gli rimane solo l'opzione "menevadodicasaconquattrostracci"... Quante volte mi ha  detto di invidiare la civiltà e onestà con cui abbiamo gestito la separazione io e mio marito....


Ok, facciamo che dice la verità su quanto guadagna e che non va via di casa perchè rimarrebbe con le pezze al culo.

E allora l'unica strada è la separazione in casa.

Poteva tastare il terreno, in tre anni... Lui nemmeno ci ha provato.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok, facciamo che dice la verità su quanto guadagna e che non va via di casa perchè rimarrebbe con le pezze al culo.
> 
> E allora l'unica strada è la separazione in casa.
> 
> Poteva tastare il terreno, in tre anni... Lui nemmeno ci ha provato.



L'ha tastato eccome.... buttando lì esempi e provando a capire come la prenderebbe.....male
Io l'ho consciuta e frequenata e anche la mia percezione è la stessa....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> L'ha tastato eccome.... buttando lì esempi e provando a capire come la prenderebbe.....male
> Io l'ho consciuta e frequenata e anche la mia percezione è la stessa....


Non ho capito cosa vuoi.


----------



## Horny (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> L'ha tastato eccome.... buttando lì esempi e provando a capire come la prenderebbe.....male
> Io l'ho consciuta e frequenata e anche la mia percezione è la stessa....


ma se non fanno sesso da 5 anni, come potrebbe prenderla così male?
si saranno confrontati su questa assenza di rapporto fisico, almeno.
e di fatto, non sono già separati in casa? cosa cambierebbe?


----------



## Horny (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi.


che la moglie fosse civile riguardo alla questione, immagino.
in modo da facilitare lui, e di conseguenza loro.
comunque io la donna, la moglie, non la capisco.
ma che ci stà a fare se lui non le vuole bene!


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Perchè si romperebbe l'equilibrio, perchè , scusate ma mi ci tirate dentro voi, *a lei *sta bene così. *per lei il matrimonio
> è una sicurezza*, e non importa se mancano sesso, passione e condivisioni di interessi e tutto quello che fa di due persone il " noi" ....





daniamore ha detto:


> Si che  potrebbe provarci..... ma se non funziona? se lei non lo accetta? ( la sua sensazione percezione è questa ) gli rimane solo l'opzione "menevadodicasaconquattrostracci"... Quante volte mi ha  detto di invidiare la civiltà e onestà con cui abbiamo gestito la separazione io e mio marito....


dai dani, sii sincera con te stessa, anche a lui sta bene in qualche maniera, su. sì, io ammetto che trovo davvero fastidioso il modo in cui non solo tu, ma forse soprattutto lui denigra la moglie. che comunque sfrutta quanto meno economicamente, no? 
cioè, avere l'amante mi parrebbe già sufficiente.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi.


quello che vogliamo tutti, il lieto fine. solo che, concretamente, è molto difficile immaginare una soluzione che lo rappresenti, visto che, apparentemente, ognuno è bloccato per parte sua in una situazione di non completa felicità o soddisfazione.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma se non fanno sesso da 5 anni, come potrebbe prenderla così male?
> si saranno confrontati su questa assenza di rapporto fisico, almeno.
> e di fatto, non sono già separati in casa? cosa cambierebbe?


Non chiederlo a me per me il sesso e' fondamentale  in un rapporto .... No da quel che dice lui dopo una malattia che impediva a lui  di avere rapporti  lei non ha più  cercato di tornare alla " normalità " e lui aveva comunque perso interesse per lei   Una sorta di tacito accordo insomma


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> dai dani, sii sincera con te stessa, anche a lui sta bene in qualche maniera, su. sì, io ammetto che trovo davvero fastidioso il modo in cui non solo tu, ma forse soprattutto lui denigra la moglie. che comunque sfrutta quanto meno economicamente, no?
> cioè, avere l'amante mi parrebbe già sufficiente.
> 
> 
> ...


Può volere il lieto fine ma non da noi.
Per me sperava che la confermassimo nell'idea di dirlo alla moglie


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Che lui la sfrutti economicamente  non mi risulta affatto....e sono stanca di ripeterlo lui NON denigra la moglie, dice solo di non amarla più, di provare affetto per lei e di non starci " bene" ma nemmeno male visto che non litigano, non si scannano di certo e che collaborano serenamente al menage famigliare, oltre ad avere praticamente molta libertà di movimento. Certo che a lui sta bene così , al di là del fatto che ogni tanto gli tocchi la parte ufficiale ( feste , compeanni, pranzi da suoceri e parenti vari, il sabato per centri commerciali) lei non protesta per le sue assenze, per i suoi piccoli viaggi e le domeniche in cui rimane sola, a patto che gli lasci l'auto, quasi sempre....


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi.



Niente..... sono approdata qui, in un momento di crisi, per " sfogarmi " un attimo e non farlo con lui, non per paura che mi molli ma perchè non mi va di farlo sentire in colpa per qualche giornata NO.... Ma per capirci ieri sono stata tutto il giorno a casa con degli amici; non ho aperto il pc nè guardato il cellulare e alla sera sono crollata prima che si apra fb
Stamattina ho trovato un papocchio sulla mia " assenza" e sul fatto che a quanto pare non mi manca poi tanto , che lui anche quando è con la moglie mi manda messaggi, si preoccupa che stia o meno bene e che mai ha mancato un buongiorno e un buonanotte ( verissimo )....forse dovrei fare pesare a lui le domeniche che non c'è. le serate in cui esce con lei ( molto rare ) invece di importunare voi...


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può volere il lieto fine ma non da noi.
> Per me sperava che la confermassimo nell'idea di dirlo alla moglie


Dirlo io a lei ??? no che sia mai detto.... Certo se scegliesse di farlo lui sarebbe diverso, ma come ho già detto
non credo lo farà. Forse,visto le sue imprudenze, inconsciamente spera che lo becchi mah !!!


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Che lui la sfrutti economicamente  non mi risulta affatto....e sono stanca di ripeterlo lui NON denigra la moglie, dice solo di non amarla più, di provare affetto per lei e di non starci " bene" ma nemmeno male visto che non litigano, non si scannano di certo e che collaborano serenamente al menage famigliare, oltre ad avere praticamente molta libertà di movimento. Certo che a lui sta bene così , al di là del fatto che ogni tanto gli tocchi la parte ufficiale ( feste , compeanni, pranzi da suoceri e parenti vari, il sabato per centri commerciali) lei non protesta per le sue assenze, per i suoi piccoli viaggi e le domeniche in cui rimane sola, a patto che gli lasci l'auto, quasi sempre....


ok va bene ritiro tutto.
io però se matte non mi lasciasse perché la casa è intestata a me o perché da solo non ce la farebbe economicamente, ma nel frattempo fosse innamorato e felice con un altro penserei sì, che mi sfrutta: la mia casa e il mio stipendio, come minimo. (e tante altre cose che la mia presenza quotidiana gli da).
per il denigrare non lo so, pensavo che le cose che dici di lei te le dicesse il marito. ritiro.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ok va bene ritiro tutto.
> io però se matte non mi lasciasse perché la casa è intestata a me o perché da solo non ce la farebbe economicamente, ma nel frattempo fosse innamorato e felice con un altro penserei sì, che mi sfrutta: la mia casa e il mio stipendio, come minimo. (e tante altre cose che la mia presenza e il mio sostegno quotidiano gli danno).
> per il denigrare non lo so, pensavo che le cose che dici di lei te le dicesse il marito. ritiro.


La casa è cointestata ma andrebbe a lei e alla figlia. succede sempre così e il mutuo se lo dovrebbe accollare lui, visto che la moglie lavora qualche ora alla settimana....
Forse lo penserei anch'io, se lo sapessi, e non lo accetterei. ma io sono io e non ho neppure la situazione economica che hanno loro....

Voi lo chiamate denigrare... io constatare. non mi pare di averle dato della cretina o cose simili....


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> La casa è cointestata ma andrebbe a lei e alla figlia. succede sempre così e il mutuo se lo dovrebbe accollare lui, visto che la moglie lavora qualche ora alla settimana....
> Forse lo penserei anch'io, se lo sapessi, e non lo accetterei. ma io sono io e non ho neppure la situazione economica che hanno loro....
> 
> Voi lo chiamate denigrare... io constatare. non mi pare di averle dato della cretina o cose simili....


va bene, casa cointestata e mutuo, la sostanza non cambia. ma anche io sono io e non sono lui e non sono te.
sì per me la denigri. almeno un po'


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> La casa è cointestata ma andrebbe a lei e alla figlia. succede sempre così e il mutuo se lo dovrebbe accollare lui, visto che la moglie lavora qualche ora alla settimana....
> Forse lo penserei anch'io, se lo sapessi, e non lo accetterei. ma io sono io e non ho neppure la situazione economica che hanno loro....
> 
> Voi lo chiamate denigrare... io constatare. non mi pare di averle dato della cretina o cose simili....


Io ho una mia idea ma non è gradevole. Se vuoi te la dico.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho una mia idea ma non è gradevole. Se vuoi te la dico.


posso sopportare.... dìì pure


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> posso sopportare.... dìì pure


Lui è più giovane di te e (ammettendo che sia tutto vero quello che tu pensi) è comprensibile che non se la senta di fare una scelta definitiva per una donna che, benché ora sia affascinante e a lui piaccia, o addirittura ami, resterà sempre più anziana di lui e potrebbe non vedere più nello stesso modo tra pochi anni.
Le scelte d'impulso e per passione si fanno da più giovani o per donne più giovani.
Purtroppo è un'ipotesi realistica.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è più giovane di te e (ammettendo che sia tutto vero quello che tu pensi) è comprensibile che non se la senta di fare una scelta definitiva per una donna che, benché ora sia affascinante e a lui piaccia, o addirittura ami, resterà sempre più anziana di lui e potrebbe non vedere più nello stesso modo tra pochi anni.
> Le scelte d'impulso e per passione si fanno da più giovani o per donne più giovani.
> Purtroppo è un'ipotesi realistica.


si vero ma 5 anni alla nostra età non sono granchè , nessuno si accorge della differenza  anzi sono convinti che siamo coetanei o a che lui sia più " vecchio " di me. Su una cosa hai ragione certe scelte si fanno di impulso, da giovani o meno e lui è tutt'altro che un uomo impulsivo, è estremamente razionale....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> si vero ma 5 anni alla nostra età non sono granchè , nessuno si accorge della differenza  anzi sono convinti che siamo coetanei o a che lui sia più " vecchio " di me. Su una cosa hai ragione certe scelte si fanno di impulso, da giovani o meno e lui è tutt'altro che un uomo impulsivo, è estremamente razionale....


Adesso. Purtroppo (vedi Principessa ci sono trentenni che stanno con un cinquantenne) un uomo trova quasi sempre donne molto più giovani, se una donna ha 5 o 9 anni di più fa notizia.
Questo fatto va a favore del suo interesse per te (attrazione e sentimento) ma non lo spinge a scegliere.


----------



## Tersite (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso. Purtroppo (vedi Principessa ci sono trentenni che stanno con un cinquantenne) un uomo trova quasi sempre donne molto più giovani, se una donna ha 5 o 9 anni di più fa notizia.
> Questo fatto va a favore del suo interesse per te (attrazione e sentimento) ma non lo spinge a scegliere.


Mah.. io credo siano altri i  motivi anche perchè, capirei se volesse " metter su famiglia"  cosa che non interessa a nessuno di noi ( e per me impossibile ovviamente )


----------



## gas (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è più giovane di te e (ammettendo che sia tutto vero quello che tu pensi) è comprensibile che non se la senta di fare una scelta definitiva per una donna che, benché ora sia affascinante e a lui piaccia, o addirittura ami, resterà sempre più anziana di lui e potrebbe non vedere più nello stesso modo tra pochi anni.
> Le scelte d'impulso e per passione si fanno da più giovani o per donne più giovani.
> Purtroppo è un'ipotesi realistica.


ne sei proprio convinta?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ne sei proprio convinta?


Sì. Un uomo di 50 anni può avere una relazione anche intensa con una donna di 55 ma è difficile che abbia quell'impulso a rifarsi una vita che può far lasciare la famiglia.


----------



## gas (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Un uomo di 50 anni può avere una relazione anche intensa con una donna di 55 ma è difficile che abbia quell'impulso a rifarsi una vita che può far lasciare la famiglia.


non mi trovi d'accordo
un uomo può perdere la testa con una donna anche con qualche anno in più
se c'è amore, se c'è attrazione, se c'è....
l'età non conta a mio parere


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non mi trovi d'accordo
> un uomo può perdere la testa con una donna anche con qualche anno in più
> se c'è amore, se c'è attrazione, se c'è....
> l'età non conta a mio parere


Hai 50 anni e stai con una di 55?


----------



## gas (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai 50 anni e stai con una di 55?


no
è un mio pensiero
personalmente mi potrei innamorare di una donna con qualche anno in più
e conseguentemente potrei andarci anche a vivere assieme
ritengo che l'età anagrafica non debba essere una preclusione


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> no
> è un mio pensiero
> personalmente mi potrei innamorare di una donna con qualche anno in più
> e conseguentemente potrei andarci anche a vivere assieme
> ritengo che l'età anagrafica non debba essere una preclusione


Se hai 35 o 40 e pensi a una 40, 45enne. 50 e 55 è diverso.


----------



## gas (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai 35 o 40 e pensi a una 40, 45enne. 50 e 55 è diverso.


scusa ma non capisco cosa ci sia di diverso


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> scusa ma non capisco cosa ci sia di diverso


Per te. Per me lo è e ho anche scritto perché.


----------



## gas (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te. Per me lo è e ho anche scritto perché.


secondo te un uomo non può lasciare la moglie e andare a vivere con una donna con qualche anno in più?

mah


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> secondo te un uomo non può lasciare la moglie e andare a vivere con una donna con qualche anno in più?
> 
> mah


Ho detto a quell'età.


----------



## gas (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto a quell'età.


accetto il tuo pensiero, ma non sono d'accordo


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> *La casa è cointestata ma andrebbe a lei e alla figlia. succede sempre così e il mutuo se lo dovrebbe accollare lui, visto che la moglie lavora qualche ora alla settimana....*
> Forse lo penserei anch'io, se lo sapessi, e non lo accetterei. ma io sono io e non ho neppure la situazione economica che hanno loro....
> 
> Voi lo chiamate denigrare... io constatare. non mi pare di averle dato della cretina o cose simili....


La figlia quanti anni ha? La casa si può anche vendere (lo so lo LEI non lo vorrebbe mai ecc.ecc.). Il mutuo se lo accolla già adesso no? Che cambierebbe? Tu sei autonoma e indipendente...


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La figlia quanti anni ha? La casa si può anche vendere (lo so lo LEI non lo vorrebbe mai ecc.ecc.). Il mutuo se lo accolla già adesso no? Che cambierebbe? Tu sei autonoma e indipendente...


Dunque... mi scuso per chi già sa: la  figlia ha 16 anni e qualcosa, il mutuo è di 140.000 euro; se vendessero  rimarrebbe ben poco da spartire, oltre al fatto che bisogna essere d'accordo in due, e in sede di separazione il giudice la assegneerebbe a lei.... Viviamo lontani, certo da me non pagherebbe l'affitto ma dovrebbe acquistare una macchina e sobbarcarsi 130 km al giorno per andare al  lavoro... Facendo due conti così  tra noi  ( e sono conti che abbiamo fatto anche noi quando si parla della possibilità di  vivere insieme un domani ) 
400 euro di mutuo
minimo 400 a moglie e figlia ( che farebbero la fame se la moglie non cerca/ trova un lavoro )
mettiamo come minimo 150 euro di benzina al mese ( e son pochi temo )
con uno stipendio di 1200 euro mensili che si fa ? 
Ok potrei aiutarlo in qualche modo io, anche se sto soffrendo anch'io , come tanti, della crisi....

c'è poco da stare allegri...e sperare... L'unica soluzione sarebbe parlar chiaro con la moglie...ma come si diceva lui esclude questa ipotesi...è straconvinto che non accetterebbe mai


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Dunque... mi scuso per chi già sa: la  figlia ha 16 anni e qualcosa, il mutuo è di 140.000 euro; se vendessero  rimarrebbe ben poco da spartire, oltre al fatto che bisogna essere d'accordo in due, e in sede di separazione il giudice la assegneerebbe a lei.... Viviamo lontani, certo da me non pagherebbe l'affitto ma dovrebbe acquistare una macchina e sobbarcarsi 130 km al giorno per andare al  lavoro... Facendo due conti così  tra noi  ( e sono conti che abbiamo fatto anche noi quando si parla della possibilità di  vivere insieme un domani )
> 400 euro di mutuo
> minimo 400 a moglie e figlia ( che farebbero la fame se la moglie non cerca/ trova un lavoro )
> mettiamo come minimo 150 euro di benzina al mese ( e son pochi temo )
> ...


E parlare chiaro con la moglie cosa cambierebbe?


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E parlare chiaro con la moglie cosa cambierebbe?[/QUOTE
> Cambierebbe. ( se lei accettasse questo compromesso ovvio ) che lui rimarrebbe li , continuerebbe a dare una mano, a seguire la figlia, a pagare il mutuo senza svenarsi, ma sarebbe libero di passare il suo compleanno o  capodanno per fare degli esempi, con chi gli pare ( magari anche con loro) ma senza obblighi.... IO conosco una coppia di amici ex coniugi che convivono da 3 anni  con queste premesse; hanno entrambi dei nuovi compagni  e non capita di rado che si trovino a cena insieme a casa loro o che si accordino per avere " la casa libera"... Non litigano e continuano a darsi una mano reciprocamente..Giusto l''altro giorno ho visto lui spalare neve davanti al negozio di lei... per dire...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> MK ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E parlare chiaro con la moglie cosa cambierebbe?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa io dovrei continuare a lavare stirare pulire fare la spesa ascoltare i suoi lamenti quando rientra a casa dal lavoro e quando esce con l'amante dirgli 'tesoro le bollette le pago io domani, tranquillo,resta pure a dormire da lei'?
> Che almeno le paghi la colf


Sono soluzioni che vengono adottate se entrambi hanno voglia di avere storie extra e hanno risorse per colf.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Dunque... mi scuso per chi già sa: la  figlia ha 16 anni e qualcosa, il mutuo è di 140.000 euro; se vendessero  rimarrebbe ben poco da spartire, oltre al fatto che bisogna essere d'accordo in due, e in sede di separazione il giudice la assegneerebbe a lei.... Viviamo lontani, certo da me non pagherebbe l'affitto ma dovrebbe acquistare una macchina e sobbarcarsi 130 km al giorno per andare al  lavoro... Facendo due conti così  tra noi  ( e sono conti che abbiamo fatto anche noi quando si parla della possibilità di  vivere insieme un domani )
> 400 euro di mutuo
> minimo 400 a moglie e figlia ( che farebbero la fame se la moglie non cerca/ trova un lavoro )
> mettiamo come minimo 150 euro di benzina al mese ( e son pochi temo )
> ...


140.000  euro di mutuo  400  di rata non puo' essere

Forse  40.000  euro

O un mutuo di 40  anni?

Troppo pochi 400 euro x  quel capitale.

Vendere la casa e' assurdo.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 140.000  euro di mutuo  400  di rata non puo' essere
> 
> Forse  40.000  euro
> 
> ...


Il mtuto è agevolato ed è stato acceso circa 8 anni fa ....ovviamente ora si è ridotto ma l'ipoteca
rimane.... comunque sia un bel cappio al collo per una famiglia...


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> daniamore ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No scusa io dovrei continuare a lavare stirare pulire fare la spesa ascoltare i suoi lamenti quando rientra a casa dal lavoro e quando esce con l'amante dirgli 'tesoro le bollette le pago io domani, tranquillo,resta pure a dormire da lei'?
> ...


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono soluzioni che vengono adottate se entrambi hanno voglia di avere storie extra e hanno risorse per colf.


Gia e non solo.. sono soluzioni che vengono adottate se entrambi. amanti a parte, hanno elaborato la fine del loro  amore, ne hanno accettato l'evoluzione in una sorta di amicizia fraterna e non conflittuale.... diciamocela ,, non è roba da tutti....


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> MK ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E parlare chiaro con la moglie cosa cambierebbe?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Io credo che lui ti ami e voglia bene alla moglie
Un bene che gli impedisce di fare scelte drastich se poi pensiamo che non stanno male e come due buoni amici campano e hanno un amore grande :lafiglia
In effetti x fare scelte cosi drastiche devi non poterne piu o avere una disponibilta' econominca non infifferente e poi ancora....non bast
L affetto che non e'piu amore e'cmq difficile da sgretolare o gestire diversamente
Accettare una pacifica concivenza ci provano in molti ma che sia fattibile stare casa cenare insieme poi prendere e sparire con consenso di tutti mah....
Lei ha problemi vero? La moglie?
Lasciarla non facile non lavora insomma molto poco mi da idea di donna che potrebbe rifarei una vita

Comunque capisco ... Il mio ex amante ora e'un uomo libero 
Io ho vacillato x qsto sono sincera
Pero'nel mio caso sono convinta che distanza km casini impegni di figli avrebbero credo rotto certi equilibri
Ci avrei provato fosdimo stati io e mio marito soli?
Forse si
Perche nella ns storia abbiamo fallito on due siamo due litigiosi con caratteri dominanti
Ma i ragazzini cosa c entrano?
Siamo noi due cretini

Con amante penso sia bello proprio il regalarsi quegli spazi dove non entrano grane beghe ecc ( non dico giusto eh ma capisco....
Che cosi si alimentino emozioni e che si dia non dico il meglio di se ma tutto molto calibrato sul momento)
Mio zio separato adesso sta con una separata ma si vedono spot, ognuno casa sua e qnd non hanno i werk con i figli, lui stesso mi dice cambia potersi dedicare all altro senza continue interruzioni casini discussioni organizzative...)
Diventi un azienda a volte e parli solo
Piu di doveri
Pochi spazi a due qsta la grossa pecca dei matrimoni x me

Intenso che No la famiglia certo non e solo sto cappio al collo ma certo non agevola l uomo ad essere monogamo e felice
Io amaramente la penso un po cosi

Poi tradire tanto per....
Non mi va
Sono corteggiata ce un tale in un azienda che e pazzesco quanto insista, bell uomo attraente ironico
Ma non mi puo fregare di meno di finirci a letto e ho colleghe che mi dicono magari ... che serenamente scopano se capita.. Il loro giardino segreto lo definiscono

Non le giudico 
A maggior ragione dove sussistono incomprensioni problemi economici o solo vogliadi sto 10% x se
Non risolvi e non  danneggi sino a che nessuno sa....

Comunque rapporti di coppia ben difficile gestirli

Azz


----------



## passante (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Dunque... mi scuso per chi già sa: la  figlia ha 16 anni e qualcosa, il mutuo è di 140.000 euro; se vendessero  rimarrebbe ben poco da spartire, oltre al fatto che bisogna essere d'accordo in due, e in sede di separazione il giudice la assegneerebbe a lei.... Viviamo lontani, certo da me non pagherebbe l'affitto ma dovrebbe acquistare una macchina e sobbarcarsi 130 km al giorno per andare al  lavoro... Facendo due conti così  tra noi  ( e sono conti che abbiamo fatto anche noi quando si parla della possibilità di  vivere insieme un domani )
> 400 euro di mutuo
> minimo 400 a moglie e figlia ( che farebbero la fame se la moglie non cerca/ trova un lavoro )
> mettiamo come minimo 150 euro di benzina al mese ( e son pochi temo )
> ...


dani, io ho l'impressione che tu e lui siate in due prospettive diverse, sai. non dico che lui non sia preso di te, questo no. ma mi pare che tu abbia un prospettiva progettuale che lui non ha. punto. non dice alla moglie che è preso di te perché non glielo vuole dire. non la lascia perché non la vuole lasciare. è la sua volontà che è orientata in questa direzione. punto. quando voi "parlate" del futuro, secondo me, lui semplicemente "dimostra" il teorema secondo cui non "si può". non dico che dica delle cose non vere, ma non dice il punto nodale. che è che la sua volontà (per motivazioni che puoi conoscere, comprendere, condividere oppure no) è un'altra. credo che dovresti accettare questo, sai. ti ripeto: non vuol dire che non provi sentimenti per te. ma non è necessario, per questo: che non ne provi per la moglie; che non abbia a cuore la sua famiglia; che sia obbligato e incatenato a una situazione che gli fa strappare i capelli... non è necessario.. e qui te lo possono dire in tantissimi.


----------



## passante (4 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io credo che lui ti ami e voglia bene alla moglie
> Un bene che gli impedisce di fare scelte drastich se poi pensiamo che non stanno male e come due buoni amici campano e hanno un amore grande :lafiglia
> In effetti x fare scelte cosi drastiche devi non poterne piu o avere una disponibilta' econominca non infifferente e poi ancora....non bast
> L affetto che non e'piu amore e'cmq difficile da sgretolare o gestire diversamente
> ...


ecco...


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Poiil sesso
Certo che e'un collante importantissimo x unacoppia
Non potra'mai essere come all inizio
E nemmeno come con un amante
Dovrebbe trasformarsi in una cosadiversa dove forse a farla da padrona siano piu i sentimenti che i sensi
Io e mio marito mon abbiamo fatto sto passaggio petche sbbiamo smesso di amarci
Finita la passione non ce stato quello scatto ignino arroccato su proprie posizioni
Poi si lui meno affertuoso
Il mio apporto non e bastato
Ma io non dono sto angelo del focolare lo sapete istintiva ecc
Sono attaccabrighe

Qsto x dire che firse il segreto di sti amori inpossibili e 'proprio nell inpossibilita'

Poi x carita' su tot sono convinta che ci siano quelli che poi davvero etano sta meta di una mela eh

Ma sta mela la vedi poi nella quotidianita'

Il mio ex amante x dire e convinto staremo insieme un domani
Che anche in un contesto normal saremmo e staremmo bene
Ed e tutt altro che un folle

Io pero meno sognatrice 
Ma forse xce mi sta bene cosi no?

Bah


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> dani, io ho l'impressione che tu e lui siate in due prospettive diverse, sai. non dico che lui non sia preso di te, questo no. ma mi pare che tu abbia un prospettiva progettuale che lui non ha. punto. non dice alla moglie che è preso di te perché non glielo vuole dire. non la lascia perché non la vuole lasciare. è la sua volontà che è orientata in questa direzione. punto. quando voi "parlate" del futuro, secondo me, lui semplicemente "dimostra" il teorema secondo cui non "si può". non dico che dica delle cose non vere, ma non dice il punto nodale. che è che la sua volontà (per motivazioni che puoi conoscere, comprendere, condividere oppure no) è un'altra. credo che dovresti accettare questo, sai. ti ripeto: non vuol dire che non provi sentimenti per te. ma non è necessario, per questo: che non ne provi per la moglie; che non abbia a cuore la sua famiglia; che sia obbligato e incatenato a una situazione che gli fa strappare i capelli... non è necessario.. e qui te lo possono dire in tantissimi.


Ma è quello che dico e penso  Per sua stessa ammissione lui vuole bene alla sua famiglia. Non lo nega come non nega che prendere una decisione. Provocherebbe dolore sofferenza a tutti problemi materiali ed economici a parte  . Se sono ancora con lui e anche perché nonostante tutto e per paradossale che sia lo stimo per questo


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ma è quello che dico e penso  Per sua stessa ammissione lui vuole bene alla sua famiglia. Non lo nega come non nega che prendere una decisione. Provocherebbe dolore sofferenza a tutti problemi materiali ed economici a parte  . Se sono ancora con lui e anche perché nonostante tutto e per paradossale che sia lo stimo per questo


E allora, che ci fa qui?
Va tutto bene, sei un'amante felice.
Cosa vuoi di più?
Cosa ti manca?
Riesci a essere sincera con te stessa?
Cosa vuoi esattamente?
Non è che mi stai diventando gelosa della moglie e della famiglia, inconsciamente gelosa e un po' invidiosa di quel ruolo?


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E allora, che ci fa qui?
> Va tutto bene, sei un'amante felice.
> Cosa vuoi di più?
> Cosa ti manca?
> ...


Penso di averlo detto fino alla nausea. Sono. Arrivata. Qui in un momento di crisi ,passata per fortuna ,uno di quei momenti comprensibili. In cui l ego  si fa sentire uno di  quei momenti in  cui Ti manca   Ti senti. Sola  e  inconsciamente o meno sei gelosa e invidiosa  del tempo che non dedica a te a noi Sono umana? Ebbene si


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Penso di averlo detto fino alla nausea. Sono. Arrivata. Qui in un momento di crisi ,passata per fortuna ,uno di quei momenti comprensibili. In cui l ego  si fa sentire uno di  quei momenti in  cui Ti manca   Ti senti. Sola  e  inconsciamente o meno sei gelosa e invidiosa  del tempo che non dedica a te a noi Sono umana? Ebbene si


La crisi credo l'abbiamo capita tutti...
Ma tu vuoi cambiare la tua situazione per non averne più - di queste crisi che reprimi -
o alla fine decidi di accontentarti?
Va bene anche così, non è un problema.
Basta essere consapevoli dei limiti di quello che stiamo vivendo.
Una volta che se ne si è consapevoli, si dà il giusto peso e si prende quel che ci fa piacere,
eliminando le parti che no puoi soddisfare, che non possono che farci male.
E' umano quello che senti? Direi... più che umano.
Ci passano tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Gia e non solo.. sono soluzioni che vengono adottate se entrambi. amanti a parte, hanno elaborato la fine del loro  amore, ne hanno accettato l'evoluzione in una sorta di amicizia fraterna e non conflittuale.... diciamocela ,, non è roba da tutti....


Non è questo il punto.
Se una deve lavare le mutande e i calzini puzzolenti a qualcuno lo fa per amore o per un grande bene, non perché il bene è finito e lui si vuole vivere l'amore con un'altra. Allora l'altra si prenda tutto.
L'aspetto economico non sta in piedi.
Quello che serve per mutuo, moglie e figlia li spende già ora e da separato farebbe lo stesso e si potrebbe tenere quel che serve per i suoi consumi e stare con te che le spese fisse le avresti uguali, a parte un po' di acqua in più. 
Così tutti sarebbero contenti e le mutande e i calzini li lavi tu.


----------



## danielacala (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto.
> Se una deve lavare le mutande e i calzini puzzolenti a qualcuno lo fa per amore o per un grande bene, non perché il bene è finito e lui si vuole vivere l'amore con un'altra. Allora l'altra si prenda tutto.
> L'aspetto economico non sta in piedi.
> Quello che serve per mutuo, moglie e figlia li spende già ora e da separato farebbe lo stesso e si potrebbe tenere quel che serve per i suoi consumi e stare con te che le spese fisse le avresti uguali, a parte un po' di acqua in più.
> Così tutti sarebbero contenti e le mutande e i calzini li lavi tu.


Ma sei un genio Brunetta! :up:

Daniamore. .lava i calzini e non rompere. .daiii.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma sei un genio Brunetta! :up:
> 
> Daniamore. .lava i calzini e non rompere. .daiii.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

la trovo una storia di difficile soluzione

trovarne uno senza il mutuo?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Io ero serissima.
Se uno in quelle condizioni deve vivere da solo ha gravi problemi ma se va a casa di una compagna indipendente economicamente si può fare.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sono arrivata a pagina, bo, 24? Troppe da leggere tutte, anche perchè dopo 24 pagine mi sembrava che si ripetessero sempre le solite cose.

Mà, certo, ci sono n situazioni dove il profittatore di turno millanta rapporti coniugali in crisi per godersi la donzella di turno senza troppi scassamenti, senza la minima intenzione, no, non solo, senza il minimo desiderio di cambiare le cose.
E in queste n situazioni la donzella di turno non si rende conto di nulla e galleggia beata nella situazione.

Però ci sono altre n situazioni dove, in effetti, il rapporto d'amore, di coppia, è esaurito, rimane la famiglia, la casa, il mutuo appunto. E il cuore è libero per altri legami.
Il cuore, non la vita. E si dona quello che si riesce, quello che si può.
E dall'altra parte, si accoglie quello che si riceve. 
Felici ed infelici assieme, desiderando talvolta di avere di più, ma alla fine accettando la situazione.

Perchè in questo caso deve essere proprio la prima storia e non la seconda?
Si frequentano da tre anni, se il tempo dedicato a Daniamore è così tanto, mi sembra probabile che lui sia davvero molto preso.
Se lei lo sente presente, immagino che lo sarà.

Apprezzo di meno i commenti sulla moglie, ma per il resto non mi sembra che abbia scritto castronerie così grandi. Magari mi sono persa qualcosa, non so.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Penso di averlo detto fino alla nausea. Sono. Arrivata. Qui in un momento di crisi ,passata per fortuna ,uno di quei momenti comprensibili. In cui l ego  si fa sentire uno di  quei momenti in  cui Ti manca   Ti senti. Sola  e  inconsciamente o meno sei gelosa e invidiosa  del tempo che non dedica a te a noi Sono umana? Ebbene si


Ma dico io come fate ad asfaltarvi ed a fare le ruote di scorta di altri...

ma vivetevi 'na vita vostra, cazzo...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero serissima.
> Se uno in quelle condizioni deve vivere da solo ha gravi problemi ma se va a casa di una compagna indipendente economicamente si può fare.


E tu, donna economicamente indipendente, ti metti dentro casa no' spiantato praticamente, solo per soddisfare fregole da basso ventre?....

alla faccia dell'emancipazione...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a pagina, bo, 24? Troppe da leggere tutte, anche perchè dopo 24 pagine mi sembrava che si ripetessero sempre le solite cose.
> 
> Mà, certo, ci sono n situazioni dove il profittatore di turno millanta rapporti coniugali in crisi per godersi la donzella di turno senza troppi scassamenti, senza la minima intenzione, no, non solo, senza il minimo desiderio di cambiare le cose.
> E in queste n situazioni la donzella di turno non si rende conto di nulla e galleggia beata nella situazione.
> ...


Scusa ma a quest'omino qua, che je costa?...un chez ed il guadagno e' massimo....principio edonistico applicato a meraviglia, direi....


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La crisi credo l'abbiamo capita tutti...
> Ma tu vuoi cambiare la tua situazione per non averne più - di queste crisi che reprimi -
> o alla fine decidi di accontentarti?
> Va bene anche così, non è un problema.
> ...


 IO consapevole lo sono,e ho preso la mia decisione da tempo : quella di " accontentarmi", perchè in fondo
 se metto i pesi sulla bilancia; sono più i momenti felici che quelli bui, perchè è presente emotivamente nella mia 
vita come nemmeno mio marito lo è stato;   ci capiamo al volo, gli basta setire la mia voce al telefono per intuire
se c'è qualcosa che non va; gode dei miei successi e mi sostiene nei brutti momenti. condividiamo passioni e interessi, ci vediamo spesso e insieme ci divertiamo, ci rilassiamo, ci occupiamo di cose che ci interessano ( stiamo ad esempio organizzando una mostra in qesto periodo )oltre che , ovviamente fare l'amore, coccolarci e avere piccole e grandi attenzioni l'uno verso l'altra...Quando lui non c'è.... me la passo bene ; ho amici e mio figlio, vado a ballare o a passeggiare con il cane, in montagna o al lago, dei buoni libri e qualche film.. insomma sono autosufficente; lui complementa la mia vita non la riempie e nemmeno se fossimo una coppia ufficiale rinuncerei ai miei spazi e rispetterei i suoi... Sono umana


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> la trovo una storia di difficile soluzione
> 
> trovarne uno senza il mutuo?


Haia  non frequento il jet-set accidenti a me !!!!


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a pagina, bo, 24? Troppe da leggere tutte, anche perchè dopo 24 pagine mi sembrava che si ripetessero sempre le solite cose.
> 
> Mà, certo, ci sono n situazioni dove il profittatore di turno millanta rapporti coniugali in crisi per godersi la donzella di turno senza troppi scassamenti, senza la minima intenzione, no, non solo, senza il minimo desiderio di cambiare le cose.
> E in queste n situazioni la donzella di turno non si rende conto di nulla e galleggia beata nella situazione.
> ...


Ma in effetti ho solo detto che mi è antipatica, e che l'antipatia che provo per lei è condivisa da parecchi che la conoscono ma prescinde dal mio rapporto con lui; è stata fin da subito.. quelle cose di pelle, capita... e persino il mio ex marito l'ha trovata da subito fatto antipatica. Il mio amante dice che non è affatto " cattiva" solo un pò timida e aggressiva nelle situazioni in cui non si sente a suo agio... Poi se , da amante, non posso permettermi di " descriverla" bene questa è un altra storia.....


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E tu, donna economicamente indipendente, ti metti dentro casa no' spiantato praticamente, solo per soddisfare fregole da basso ventre?....
> 
> alla faccia dell'emancipazione...:mrgreen:


Per quelle.... con un pò di impegno alla mia età , qualcuno lo troverei, da rimandare al mittente una volta " usato" ma forse non mi interessa ???


----------



## danielacala (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Haia  non frequento il jet-set accidenti a me !!!!


Ma guarda che sei tu che ti stai "comprando la felicità"

Non è mica peccato. .ammettilo però!


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sei tu che ti stai "comprando la felicità"
> 
> Non è mica peccato. .ammettilo però!


Non sarà peccato ma non è la mia aspirazione e comunque lui, giustamente, è troppo orgoglioso
Non accetterebbe mai di essere " mantenuto "


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto.
> Se una deve lavare le mutande e i calzini puzzolenti a qualcuno lo fa per amore o per un grande bene, non perché il bene è finito e lui si vuole vivere l'amore con un'altra. Allora l'altra si prenda tutto.
> L'aspetto economico non sta in piedi.*
> Quello che serve per mutuo, moglie e figlia li spende già ora e da separato farebbe lo stesso e si potrebbe tenere quel che serve per i suoi consumi e stare con te che le spese fisse le avresti uguali, a parte un po' di acqua in più.
> Così tutti sarebbero contenti e le mutande e i calzini li lavi tu.*



  Non è proprio cos' che funziona; non sei bravissima in matematica.... a lui toccherebbe dividere le spese ( meglio accollarsi) le spese della sua famiglia e poi dividerne altrettanto con me...che poi non sia solo questo il motivo per cui non lascia la famiglia siamo d'accordo ma andava puntualizzato.



Ma certo perchè si conviva per questioni di comodo serve che entrambi siano consapevoli e che sia rimasto l'affetto...si può fare, lo vedo con i miei amici...certo se io ti impongo l'amante e ti tratto come una serva...allora non ci siamo. Loro collaborano in tutto, i figli sono fuori casa, lui è in pensione e si occupa della casa e dei nipoti più di lei. salvo poi avere una loro vita che non nascondono a nessuno.


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Il mtuto è agevolato ed è stato acceso circa 8 anni fa ....ovviamente ora si è ridotto ma l'ipoteca
> rimane.... comunque sia un bel cappio al collo per una famiglia...




Sveglia, bella gioia.Sono almeno 850 euro di mutuo al mese. Mutuo ventennale di 140000 euro a tasso fisso o con cap. Se è trentennale oscilla tra 650 e 700 al mese. E adesso come fa per la benzina ed il lavoro? Non sono 130 km lo stesso? Ma la macchina non la lascia alla moglie per tutelare la serenità familiare?Usa l'autobus? il treno? la macchina tua? vi vedete 2 volte a settimana? E le altre 5 non scopa mai?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Per quelle.... con un pò di impegno alla mia età , qualcuno lo troverei, da rimandare al mittente una volta " usato" ma forse non mi interessa ???


Balle, bisogna esserne capaci e tu invece dipendi troppo dallu masculo.....

che poi Danie', tu di questo te sei spupazzata solo il meglio....vabbe' si fa per dire....ahahah...

il quotidiano co' quello sara' n'inferno....due qquori e na' capanna so' stati sfrattati...ma da mo'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sveglia, bella gioia.Sono almeno 850 euro di mutuo al mese. Mutuo ventennale di 140000 euro a tasso fisso o con cap. Se è trentennale oscilla tra 650 e 700 al mese. E adesso come fa per la benzina ed il lavoro? Non sono 130 km lo stesso? Ma la macchina non la lascia alla moglie per tutelare la serenità familiare?Usa l'autobus? il treno? la macchina tua? vi vedete 2 volte a settimana? E le altre 5 non scopa mai?


Mi spiace deliderti e non vorrei dare troppi dettagli ma viviamo in una sorta di isola felice e da noi per la prima casa, fino a qualche tempo fa almeno, c'erano a disposizione dei mutui provinciali praticamente a tasso zero, una parte  a fondo perduto....

La macchina la  dovrebbe lasciare a lei o acquistarne una comunque; i treni autobus.... altra storia per fare 70 km e con i turni in azienda,, praticamente impossibile...La macchina  mia serve a me, lavoro anch'io, e se alludi alle domeniche in cui la lascia alla moglie o lo passo a prendere o mi raggiunge fino a un certo punto e poi lo riaccompagno a casa....
Ci vediamo in media due sere in settimana e 3 fine settimana o domeniche su 4... ma dipende a volte anche di più, se abbiamo " lavori in corso" come in questo periodo...e pensa te a volte si " scopa"  solo una volta o nemmeno quella. Ti sembrerà strano ma stiamo bene insieme anche se non scopiamo.... il resto della settimana... lui dice di no io gli credo e se non vuoi credergli tu.... pazienza


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mi spiace deliderti e non vorrei dare troppi dettagli ma viviamo in una sorta di isola felice e da noi per la prima casa, fino a qualche tempo fa almeno, c'erano a disposizione dei mutui provinciali praticamente a tasso zero, una parte  a fondo perduto....
> 
> La macchina la  dovrebbe lasciare a lei o acquistarne una comunque; i treni autobus.... altra storia per fare 70 km e con i turni in azienda,, praticamente impossibile...La macchina  mia serve a me, lavoro anch'io, e se alludi alle domeniche in cui la lascia alla moglie o lo passo a prendere o mi raggiunge fino a un certo punto e poi lo riaccompagno a casa....
> Ci vediamo in media due sere in settimana e 3 fine settimana o domeniche su 4... ma dipende a volte anche di più, se abbiamo " lavori in corso" come in questo periodo...e pensa te a volte si " scopa"  solo una volta o nemmeno quella. Ti sembrerà strano ma stiamo bene insieme anche se non scopiamo.... il resto della settimana... lui dice di no io gli credo e se non vuoi credergli tu.... pazienza


di gia'?...ohibo'....

che appallamento, signo'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> di gia'?...ohibo'....
> 
> che appallamento, signo'...:mrgreen:


già a volte preferiamo, parlare, camminare, goderci un film o una buona cena da soli o in compagnia...
a volte partiamo in quarta e facciamo mattina... siamo  fatti così..


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mi spiace deliderti e non vorrei dare troppi dettagli ma viviamo in una sorta di isola felice e da noi per la prima casa, fino a qualche tempo fa almeno, c'erano a disposizione dei mutui provinciali praticamente a tasso zero, una parte  a fondo perduto....
> 
> La macchina la  dovrebbe lasciare a lei o acquistarne una comunque; i treni autobus.... altra storia per fare 70 km e con i turni in azienda,, praticamente impossibile...La macchina  mia serve a me, lavoro anch'io, e se alludi alle domeniche in cui la lascia alla moglie o lo passo a prendere o mi raggiunge fino a un certo punto e poi lo riaccompagno a casa....
> Ci vediamo in media due sere in settimana e 3 fine settimana o domeniche su 4... ma dipende a volte anche di più, se abbiamo " lavori in corso" come in questo periodo...e pensa te a volte si " scopa"  solo una volta o nemmeno quella. Ti sembrerà strano ma stiamo bene insieme anche se non scopiamo.... il resto della settimana... lui dice di no io gli credo e se non vuoi credergli tu.... pazienza




140000 diviso 12 diviso 20 uguale *583*. Senza interessi, senza spese. Il Paese della Cuccagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Quindi almeno 300 km a settimana con la sua macchina, quasi 1500 al mese, ad una media di 15 km al litro, a 1,70 euro sono altri 170 euro. In effetti saremmo verosimilmente vicini agli 800 euro spesi.      sarò sgradevole, in queste elucubrazioni, ma io ci credo sempre meno.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mi spiace deliderti e non vorrei dare troppi dettagli ma viviamo in una sorta di isola felice e da noi per la prima casa, fino a qualche tempo fa almeno, c'erano a disposizione dei mutui provinciali praticamente a tasso zero, una parte a fondo perduto....
> 
> La macchina la dovrebbe lasciare a lei o acquistarne una comunque; i treni autobus.... altra storia per fare 70 km e con i turni in azienda,, praticamente impossibile...La macchina mia serve a me, lavoro anch'io, e se alludi alle domeniche in cui la lascia alla moglie o lo passo a prendere o mi raggiunge fino a un certo punto e poi lo riaccompagno a casa....
> Ci vediamo in media due sere in settimana e 3 fine settimana o domeniche su 4... ma dipende a volte anche di più, se abbiamo " lavori in corso" come in questo periodo...e pensa te a volte si " scopa" solo una volta o nemmeno quella. Ti sembrerà strano ma stiamo bene insieme anche se non scopiamo.... il resto della settimana... lui dice di no io gli credo e se non vuoi credergli tu.... pazienza


quanti SE, pensavo mentre leggevo i tuoi post.
Oddio, piacciono anche a me, i SE.
Ma quando mi servono per valutare una scelta che dipende da me.
Altrimenti mi danno angoscia.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> già a volte preferiamo, parlare, camminare, goderci un film o una buona cena da soli o in compagnia...
> a volte partiamo in quarta e facciamo mattina... siamo  fatti così..


Ed uno che parla, cammina e ciula ben piu' vicino e co' la casa, nun esiste?...:mrgreen:

cerca mejo, va la'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> 140000 diviso 12 diviso 20 uguale *583*. Senza interessi, senza spese. Il Paese della Cuccagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> Quindi almeno 300 km a settimana con la sua macchina, quasi 1500 al mese, ad una media di 15 km al litro, a 1,70 euro sono altri 170 euro. In effetti saremmo verosimilmente vicini agli 800 euro spesi.      sarò sgradevole, in queste elucubrazioni, ma io ci credo sempre meno.....


Ma 140k € de mutuo l'ha detto Daniela?....cmq mica in tutt'italia i prezzi delle case so' come roma o milano....nei paesini si trovano anche a 70-80-90k...figurt'...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Non so, sarò dissociata.

Da una parte, sono sicura che l'amore esiste, che coppie innamorate e felici per una vita intera esistono, e che puntare ad essere felici sia cosa buona e giusta. Che accontentarsi e mangiare pane e fiele ogni giorno sia poco salutare. Che "stiamo assieme per i figli" non si può sentire. Etc.

Quindi, dovrei pensare che Daniamore dovrebbe puntare ad avere un uomo "tutto suo", e che quell'uomo non si separa semplicemente perchè non vuole.

Dall'altra parte, penso che rompere una famiglia sia difficilissimo, e se non ci stai MALE da cani dentro -piatti rotti liti sangue amaro silenzi velenosi gelo da vetrificare l'anima- la cosa che viene spontanea da fare è... restarci. Mi sembra quasi... "giusto". Non sarà l'apoteosi del vero amore, ma una parte di me lo sente giusto, attenersi a una decisione importante presa tanto tempo fa, garantire il benessere di tutti i componenti della famiglia, figli per primi ma anche lo sposo o sposa che hai scelto, e che con te ha costruito tanto, anche se ora è solo un compagno di viaggio.

Chiaro, poi bisogna vedere come la prenderebbe l'altro sapendo che il primo si ritaglia la propria vita amorosa al di fuori.

Ma in questo caso, dopo tre anni in cui questo uomo sembra dedicare la maggior parte del proprio tempo libero a Daniamore, il dubbio che la moglie sappia verrebbe pure a me. Solo dubbio, chiaramente. 

In effetti ho un conoscente che ha l'amante fissa da tipo 10 anni, e in svariate situazioni lui e l'amante sono rimasti con il sospetto fortissimo che la moglie di lui sappia eccome, e che le vada bene (lei era stufa degli approcci sessuali di lui, e ora che lui si è calmato è più contenta, pare)
Ohi, ci sono scelte così eh, non è che non ne conosciamo nessuna.

Che poi non siano scelte che faremmo noi, è tutto un altro paio di maniche.

Ma se Daniamore si sente contenta, a parte qualche momento -e ci sta- se lui così sente di continuare a dare quel che serve alla famiglia, se la moglie preferisce non vedere (non lo so), sarebbe una situazione tanto rara?


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma 140k € de mutuo l'ha detto Daniela?....cmq mica in tutt'italia i prezzi delle case so' come roma o milano....nei paesini si trovano anche a 70-80-90k...figurt'...


Dimmi dove ... io ho una baita in montagna che ho pagato 10 anni fa 50.000 euro, senza acqua, luce e bagno una baita punto....

Comunque tornando al mutuo, credo sia di 25 anni, ora non ricordo bene.....


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quanti SE, pensavo mentre leggevo i tuoi post.
> Oddio, piacciono anche a me, i SE.
> Ma quando mi servono per valutare una scelta che dipende da me.
> Altrimenti mi danno angoscia.


In un certo senso i suoi SE.. servono anche a me  per scegliere....


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quanti SE, pensavo mentre leggevo i tuoi post.
> Oddio, piacciono anche a me, i SE.
> Ma quando mi servono per valutare una scelta che dipende da me.
> Altrimenti mi danno angoscia.


:up:


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so, sarò dissociata.
> 
> Da una parte, sono sicura che l'amore esiste, che coppie innamorate e felici per una vita intera esistono, e che puntare ad essere felici sia cosa buona e giusta. Che accontentarsi e mangiare pane e fiele ogni giorno sia poco salutare. Che "stiamo assieme per i figli" non si può sentire. Etc.
> 
> ...


*

Al momento è così e mi sta, a parte qualche momento, bene....

*


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Dimmi dove ... io ho una baita in montagna che ho pagato 10 anni fa 50.000 euro, senza acqua, luce e bagno una baita punto....
> 
> Comunque tornando al mutuo, credo sia di 25 anni, ora non ricordo bene.....


In tre anni di storia non ricordi bene la sua situazione economica?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

ritengo che quando si desidera fare una cosa, la si fa a prescindere
specialmente se questa cosa è di carattere affettivo

da ciò che ho letto, mi pare di capire che il tuo lui stia creando ostacoli a questa vostra unione
da un lato c'è il mutuo che ritengo superabile
dall'altro c'è la distanza dal lavoro, problema superabile
mentre dall'altro leggo che le sue giornate sono piene di bugie nei confronti della moglie per trovare degli spazi da condividere con te per cui una domanda mi viene spontanea... ma la moglie non si pone il dubbio su tutte queste uscite notturne e festive?
insomma voglio dire... la racconta giusta?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Al momento è così e mi sta, a parte qualche momento, bene....
> 
> [/B]


se a te sta bene così, non capisco i tuoi interventi nel forum


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Dimmi dove ... io ho una baita in montagna che ho pagato 10 anni fa 50.000 euro, senza acqua, luce e bagno una baita punto....
> 
> Comunque tornando al mutuo, credo sia di 25 anni, ora non ricordo bene.....


Hai voja in quanti posti costano un cazzo le case e manco se le comprano lo stesso....

di' il paesino del ffffenomeno e famo prima...


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso. Purtroppo (vedi Principessa ci sono trentenni che stanno con un cinquantenne) un uomo trova quasi sempre donne molto più giovani, se una donna ha 5 o 9 anni di più fa notizia.
> Questo fatto va a favore del suo interesse per te (attrazione e sentimento) ma non lo spinge a scegliere.


Nel caso specifico, non credo proprio lui abbia voglia di rifarsi una famiglia e dunque una più giovane, in età riproduttiva e senza figli, sarebbe un problema.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, non credo proprio lui abbia voglia di rifarsi una famiglia e dunque una più giovane, in età riproduttiva e senza figli, sarebbe un problema.


Confermo...


----------



## Calipso (4 Febbraio 2014)

*pensiero..*

Ciao.... ho letto diversi tuoi passaggi e in molte cose mi sono rivista.... 
La mia esperienza è sicuramente diversa ma l'atteggiamento di difesa delle proprie posizioni e del proprio lui è molto simile. 
Io ho imparato a mie spese che se vuoi qualcosa la fai, se vuoi cambiare una situazione la cambi, se vuoi davvero qualcuno sei disposto ad affrontare qualsiasi problema o compromesso per averlo.
Detto questo: io fossi in te rifletterei seriamente solo su come ti senti tu...sul tuo momento di scoramento (non crederai ma è molto più significativo di quanto pensi aver scritto qui), sui dubbi che volente o nolente ti stanno venendo. 

Io non mi metterò a pontificare o giudicare.... nè tantomeno ad accusarti di qualcosa. Ti invito solo a chiederti cosa vuoi veramente tu e dopo di che eventualmente chiederlo a lui. Solo allora capirai ciò che prova sinceramente per te. 

Ognuno di noi reagisce alle scelte sempre in relazione a cosa non è disposto a perdere. Il resto, sono scuse. E credimi lo dico con il cuore di chi ha sofferto, per dirla con un eufemismo. 

Rifletti su cosa tu non sei disposta a perdere e a cosa, al contrario sei disposta a rinunciare. Dopo di che agisci se pensi sia giusto, oppure non agire. Niente ti vieta di passare ore a sfogarti qui rimanendo nella stessa situazione per il resto del tempo che preferisci, perchè stai certa che lui... Non ti lascerà andare.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che quando si desidera fare una cosa, la si fa a prescindere
> specialmente se questa cosa è di carattere affettivo
> 
> da ciò che ho letto, mi pare di capire che il tuo lui stia creando ostacoli a questa vostra unione
> ...


Non sempre sono bugie o per lo meno mezze verità Spesso lei sa che è con me  altre volte non so io non gli chiedo certo come fa  e  prendo raramente l iniziativa E' lui che ha  problemi e paletti Se non ho impegni  accetto i suoi inviti anche dell ultima ora  altrimenti declino semplicemente  . Quello che pensa o crede lei  non saprei  lo posso immaginare ma poi se lo dico mi saltate addosso
Ps mutuo  lavoro  e distanza. Forse si potrebbero  risolvere ma rimane il dolore la differenza  anche in termini di privazioni della sua famiglia  Forse sono scuse ma non mi semto di biasimarlo


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che quando si desidera fare una cosa, la si fa a prescindere
> specialmente se questa cosa è di carattere affettivo
> 
> da ciò che ho letto, mi pare di capire che il tuo lui stia creando ostacoli a questa vostra unione
> ...





Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao.... ho letto diversi tuoi passaggi e in molte cose mi sono rivista....
> La mia esperienza è sicuramente diversa ma l'atteggiamento di difesa delle proprie posizioni e del proprio lui è molto simile.
> Io ho imparato a mie spese che se vuoi qualcosa la fai, se vuoi cambiare una situazione la cambi, se vuoi davvero qualcuno sei disposto ad affrontare qualsiasi problema o compromesso per averlo.
> Detto questo: io fossi in te rifletterei seriamente solo su come ti senti tu...sul tuo momento di scoramento (non crederai ma è molto più significativo di quanto pensi aver scritto qui), sui dubbi che volente o nolente ti stanno venendo.
> ...


Grazie  ci rifletterò come ho fatto in passato  Immagimo la tua storia sia finita


----------



## Calipso (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Grazie ci rifletterò come ho fatto in passato Immagimo la tua storia sia finita


Si la mia storia è finita e ad oggi posso dire grazie al cielo. 
Ci sono delle grosse differenze però tra me e te... Io ho iniziato che avevo 32 anni, ora ne ho 35 non sono sposata e non ho ancora avuto figli. 
Con questo non voglio dare della "vecchia" a te, tutt'altro, ma tu hai maggiore libertà di scelta... Hai già avuto un matrimonio, hai avuto la gioia di un figlio... Puoi anche "permetterti" di non guardare troppo al futuro e viverti il momento. 

Per questo ho sottolineato molto di concentrarti su di te e non su di lui.... o ancor peggio sulla moglie ( io mi sono avvelenata la salute cercando di capire come la sua "fidanzata"potesse far finta di niente...).
Nei momenti di sconforto aiuta fare una lista dei pro e dei contro il cui peso e numero cambieranno a seconda della tua capacità di tolleranza...
Se e quando per diverso tempo i contro supereranno i pro... Allora forse potrai pensare di agire. 
In queste situazioni in cui l'egoismo prevale soprattutto da parte di chi diciamo "tiene il piede in due scarpe".... è necessario essere ancora più egoisti... 
Se posso permettermi però... davvero... non difenderlo così tanto... lui non deve MAI farti "tenerezza o comprensione" ricorda che comunque è  un uomo che bene o male gestisce 2 relazioni parallele. Ammettiamo anche che una sia solo di facciata? Resta il fatto che stando con te più o meno alla luce del sole... ridicolizza e manca di rispetto a lei... o almeno al ruolo che lei ha... 
Questo non devi mai scordarlo... cambia profondamente il punto di vista se ci pensi....


----------



## danielacala (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> 140000 diviso 12 diviso 20 uguale *583*. Senza interessi, senza spese. Il Paese della Cuccagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> Quindi almeno 300 km a settimana con la sua macchina, quasi 1500 al mese, ad una media di 15 km al litro, a 1,70 euro sono altri 170 euro. In effetti saremmo verosimilmente vicini agli 800 euro spesi.      sarò sgradevole, in queste elucubrazioni, ma io ci credo sempre meno.....


Esatto. .poi deve fare la spesa. ..pagare le bollette. .
mandare la figlia a scuola...e vanno pure al cinema in 3
....certo adesso dirà che usano i buoni della parrocchia


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Esatto. .poi deve fare la spesa. ..pagare le bollette. .
> mandare la figlia a scuola...e vanno pure al cinema in 3
> ....certo adesso dirà che usano i buoni della parrocchia



Noi ragioniamo da lombarde, li splende il sole e l'Etna erutta oro.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si la mia storia è finita e ad oggi posso dire grazie al cielo.
> Ci sono delle grosse differenze però tra me e te... Io ho iniziato che avevo 32 anni, ora ne ho 35 non sono sposata e non ho ancora avuto figli.
> Con questo non voglio dare della "vecchia" a te, tutt'altro, ma tu hai maggiore libertà di scelta... Hai già avuto un matrimonio, hai avuto la gioia di un figlio... Puoi anche "permetterti" di non guardare troppo al futuro e viverti il momento.
> 
> ...


Condivido. Se non ne facciamo una questione morale lei ha un età e una situazione che la può far sentire appagata anche senza chiedere altro, anzi, si prende solo il bello da lui, senza lavargli mutande o vederlo russare davanti alla tv. Potrebbe pure deluderla una convivenza.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Non sempre sono bugie o per lo meno mezze verità Spesso lei sa che è con me altre volte non so io non gli chiedo certo come fa e prendo raramente l iniziativa E' lui che ha problemi e paletti *Se non ho impegni accetto i suoi inviti anche dell ultima ora altrimenti declino semplicemente *. Quello che pensa o crede lei non saprei lo posso immaginare ma poi se lo dico mi saltate addosso
> Ps mutuo lavoro e distanza. Forse si potrebbero risolvere ma rimane il dolore la differenza anche in termini di privazioni della sua famiglia Forse sono scuse ma non mi semto di biasimarlo


ma come fai a dire che se non hai impegni accetti i suoi inviti, mentre se ne hai declini i suoi inviti?
che tipo di rapporto è?
quando 2 persone si amano e si desiderano fanno l'impossibile per potersi incontrare e non declinano semplicemente l'invito
sono allibito


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma come fai a dire che se non hai impegni accetti i suoi inviti, mentre se ne hai declini i suoi inviti?
> che tipo di rapporto è?
> quando 2 persone si amano e si desiderano fanno l'impossibile per potersi incontrare e non declinano semplicemente l'invito
> sono allibito


Addirittura allibito !!! Hai presente che lui ha la sua vita e io la mia ? Se un amica mi invita a cena e sta spadellando  io che faccio le tiro il pacco perché lui ha trovato all ultimo minuto una scusa? O se mio figlio viene a trovarmi. Lo butto fuori casa ? Che poi mi dispiaccia per l occasione
Mancata. Ci sta e poi dipende a volte e successo. Tipo due domeniche fa avevo un pranzo con amici  che ho disdetto per stare con lui


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Addirittura allibito !!! Hai presente che lui ha la sua vita e io la mia ? Se un amica mi invita a cena e sta spadellando  io che faccio le tiro il pacco perché lui ha trovato all ultimo minuto una scusa? O se mio figlio viene a trovarmi. Lo butto fuori casa ? Che poi mi dispiaccia per l occasione
> Mancata. Ci sta e poi dipende a volte e successo. Tipo due domeniche fa avevo un pranzo con amici  che ho disdetto per stare con lui



Su questo hai perfettamente ragione, anche perchè vi vedete fin troppo. Non avrei disdetto neppure il pranzo.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Addirittura allibito !!! Hai presente che lui ha la sua vita e io la mia ? Se un amica mi invita a cena e sta spadellando io che faccio le tiro il pacco perché lui ha trovato all ultimo minuto una scusa? O se mio figlio viene a trovarmi. Lo butto fuori casa ? Che poi mi dispiaccia per l occasione
> Mancata. Ci sta e poi dipende a volte e successo. Tipo due domeniche fa avevo un pranzo con amici che ho disdetto per stare con lui


quindi mi stai dicendo che il tuoi è un rapporto quasi occasionale?


----------



## Calipso (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quindi mi stai dicendo che il tuoi è un rapporto quasi occasionale?




Dai gas non dire scemate solo per provocare!!! su....!! stiamo parlando di un rapporto normalissimo!


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quindi mi stai dicendo che il tuoi è un rapporto quasi occasionale?



A me non sembra proprio, vede più lei l'amante che io mio marito.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me non sembra proprio, vede più lei l'amante che io mio marito.


non ho letto da nessuna parte le volte che si vedono
ma mi pare che lei pretenda i suoi spazi


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dai gas non dire scemate solo per provocare!!! su....!! stiamo parlando di un rapporto normalissimo!


tu un rapporto di questo tipo lo chiami normalissimo?


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si la mia storia è finita e ad oggi posso dire grazie al cielo.
> Ci sono delle grosse differenze però tra me e te... Io ho iniziato che avevo 32 anni, ora ne ho 35 non sono sposata e non ho ancora avuto figli.
> *Con questo non voglio dare della "vecchia" a te, tutt'altro, ma tu hai maggiore libertà di scelta... Hai già avuto un matrimonio, hai avuto la gioia di un figlio... Puoi anche "permetterti" di non guardare troppo al futuro e viverti il momento.
> *
> ...


Eh, se approda qui e sotto sotto ci sta male, non è proprio il modo giusto in cui dovrebbe viversela.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ho letto da nessuna parte le volte che si vedono
> ma mi pare che lei pretenda i suoi spazi



Lei giustamente non dipende solo dal tempo che lui le può dedicare, che però è moltissimo per essere un uomo sposato.

Giustamente se lei ha già preso un impegno e lui si libera, trovo giusto non se ne faccia un problema, anzi.

In amor vince chi fugge, e che te lo dico a fare Gas, lo stai provando.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ho letto da nessuna parte le volte che si vedono
> ma mi pare che lei pretenda i suoi spazi


Li pretendo come li pretenderei in un rapporto " ufficiale" e per spazi non intendo uscire a spazzare con altri  ma coltivare affetti interessi e amicizie . Forse non l hai letto e comunque non ci sono regole fisse  diciamo che passiamo qualche serata  circa un paio alla settimana insieme oltre alla maggior parte delle giornate libere. Domeniche e piccole vacanze  . Tieni conto che lavoriamo pure


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su questo hai perfettamente ragione, anche perchè vi vedete fin troppo. Non avrei disdetto neppure il pranzo.


L ho disdetto perché  sono amici e hanno capito  perché era una splendida giornata  e  non avevo nessuna voglia  di  stare rinchiusa ma nemmeno di andare in montagna da sola  avrei  fatto un dispetto a me più che a lui e mi hanno fatto bene quei 900 metri di dislivello più che na gran mangiata


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E tu, donna economicamente indipendente, ti metti dentro casa no' spiantato praticamente, solo per soddisfare fregole da basso ventre?....
> 
> alla faccia dell'emancipazione...:mrgreen:


Io me ne guarderei bene. Ma è quello che vorrebbe Daniamore .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> [/B]
> Non è proprio cos' che funziona; non sei bravissima in matematica.... a lui toccherebbe dividere le spese ( meglio accollarsi) le spese della sua famiglia e poi *dividerne altrettanto con me...*che poi non sia solo questo il motivo per cui non lascia la famiglia siamo d'accordo ma andava puntualizzato.
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa dovrebbe dividere con te? Lui potrebbe partecipare alle spese per l'alimentazione e detersivi, le altre spese per te rimarrebbero invariate.
Se volessi tu e volesse lui si potrebbe fare.
Io non so perché tu dovresti volerlo visto che così i calzini mefitici toccano a un'altra e tu ti prendi solo il meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, non credo proprio lui abbia voglia di rifarsi una famiglia e dunque una più giovane, in età riproduttiva e senza figli, sarebbe un problema.


Lui non vuole uscire dalla famiglia né per dani né per una più giovane, ora.
In ogni caso non si ricostruisce una vita nuova in quelle condizioni d'età.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Cosa dovrebbe dividere con te? Lui potrebbe partecipare alle spese per l'alimentazione e detersivi, le altre spese per te rimarrebbero invariate.*
> 
> cioè luce, riscaldamento ecc ecc ?
> *
> ...


IO l'unica cosa che vorrei veramente è che la decisione di vivere insieme sia dettata da una scelta consapevole e non dalla convenienza  o dall'urgenza... Per  i calzini no problem anche perchè è un buon " casalingo" ed esistono le lavatrici....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si la mia storia è finita e ad oggi posso dire grazie al cielo.
> Ci sono delle grosse differenze però tra me e te... Io ho iniziato che avevo 32 anni, ora ne ho 35 non sono sposata e non ho ancora avuto figli.
> Con questo non voglio dare della "vecchia" a te, tutt'altro, ma tu hai maggiore libertà di scelta... Hai già avuto un matrimonio, hai avuto la gioia di un figlio... Puoi anche "permetterti" di non guardare troppo al futuro e viverti il momento.
> 
> ...


Che fatica ti è costato arrivare a questo punto!!
:smile:


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io me ne guarderei bene. Ma è quello che vorrebbe Daniamore .


mai affermato nulla del genere.. sarà pure spiantato ma che è una colpa grave essere poveri ?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> mai affermato nulla del genere.. sarà pure spiantato ma che è una colpa grave essere poveri ?


Io me ne guarderei bene dal convivere, passata l'età per crearsi una famiglia, con un figlio già grande, pure se lui fosse ricco.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si la mia storia è finita e ad oggi posso dire grazie al cielo.
> Ci sono delle grosse differenze però tra me e te... Io ho iniziato che avevo 32 anni, ora ne ho 35 non sono sposata e non ho ancora avuto figli.
> Con questo non voglio dare della "vecchia" a te, tutt'altro, ma tu hai maggiore libertà di scelta... Hai già avuto un matrimonio, hai avuto la gioia di un figlio... Puoi anche "permetterti" di non guardare troppo al futuro e viverti il momento.
> 
> ...


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non vuole uscire dalla famiglia né per dani né per una più giovane, ora.
> In ogni caso non si ricostruisce una vita nuova in quelle condizioni d'età.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io me ne guarderei bene dal convivere, passata l'età per crearsi una famiglia, con un figlio già grande, pure se lui fosse ricco.


su questo non sono d'accordo, nell'amore l'età non conta, per cui ci si può rifare una nuova compagna/o a qualsiasi età
le condizioni economiche anche se fragili, non possono impedire di rifarsi una vita


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Calipso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si la mia storia è finita e ad oggi posso dire grazie al cielo.
> ...


Mi ripeto: goditi quel che hai finché dura.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo, nell'amore l'età non conta, per cui ci si può rifare una nuova compagna/o a qualsiasi età
> le condizioni economiche anche se fragili, non possono impedire di rifarsi una vita


Quanti anni hai?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?


la mia età non significa nulla 
l'età prescinde da qualsiasi scelta che si possa fare in amore


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> la mia età non significa nulla
> l'età prescinde da qualsiasi scelta che si possa fare in amore


Per me invece conta e moltissimo.
Io in ogni caso non conviverei più neanche arrivasse il mio sogno d'amore .


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me invece conta e moltissimo.
> Io in ogni caso non conviverei più neanche arrivasse il mio sogno d'amore .


beh è soggettivo
io ti ho dato la mia opinione
e rispetto la tua


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ma in effetti.....anche se lui da una mano in casa ovviamente  dovrebbero cambiare le prospettive:in primis essere indipendente economicamente ,avere  desideri, bisogni da " soddisfare" fuori casa.... come i miei amici di cui sopra


No scusa ma tu davvero credi a tutto quello che lui dice della moglie?


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E tu, donna economicamente indipendente, ti metti dentro casa no' spiantato praticamente, solo per soddisfare fregole da basso ventre?....
> 
> alla faccia dell'emancipazione...:mrgreen:


Ma anche se non volessi solo soddisfare fregole da basso ventre . Bentornato Stermy!


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa ma tu davvero credi a tutto quello che lui dice della moglie?


:up:


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa ma tu davvero credi a tutto quello che lui dice della moglie?


 NO, no, non  ne parla praticamente mai, se non in termini " neutri".. della serie  "  siamo stati a fare la spesa o ad accompagnare la ragazza in vattelapesca.. Un idea di che tipo sia me la sono fatta , frequentandola, parlandole, osservandola...qualche tempo fa.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> la mia età non significa nulla
> *l'età prescinde da qualsiasi scelta che si possa fare in amore*


Non lo so. Io adesso non accetterei una convivenza, arrivasse pure il principe azzurro. A 40 anni pensavo di rifarmi una famiglia, a quasi 50 anni no. A 70 vedremo :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> NO, no, non  ne parla praticamente mai, se non in termini " neutri".. della serie  "  siamo stati a fare la spesa o ad accompagnare la ragazza in vattelapesca.. Un idea di che tipo sia me la sono fatta , frequentandola, parlandole, osservandola...qualche tempo fa.


Suo marito già ti piaceva?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io adesso non accetterei una convivenza, arrivasse pure il principe azzurro. A 40 anni pensavo di rifarmi una famiglia, a quasi 50 anni no. A 70 vedremo :mrgreen:


è ovviamente soggettivo, poi mai dire mai


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è ovviamente soggettivo, poi mai dire mai


Certo mai dire mai. Ma dovrebbe essere indipendente ed autonomo. Anche economicamente.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Certo mai dire mai. Ma dovrebbe essere indipendente ed autonomo. Anche economicamente.


su questo condivido :mrgreen:


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK;1267095]Suo marito già ti piaceva?

All'inizio  non particolarmentem poi frequentandoci ho cominciato ad apprezzare il suo carattere,la sua empatia e simpatia, le passioni, gli interessi in comune poi piano piano ci siamo resi conto di essere atratti l'uno dall'altra...
Il mio matrimonio era in crisi, il suo " bianco" da parecchio e ... ci siamo lasciati andare...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> MK;1267095]Suo marito già ti piaceva?
> 
> All'inizio  non particolarmentem poi frequentandoci ho cominciato ad apprezzare il suo carattere,la sua empatia e simpatia, le passioni, gli interessi in comune poi piano piano ci siamo resi conto di essere atratti l'uno dall'altra...
> Il mio matrimonio era in crisi, il suo " bianco" da parecchio e ... ci siamo lasciati andare...


E lei ti è stata antipatica dal'inizio? Sul suo matrimonio in 'bianco' da parecchio mah e rimah.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E lei ti è stata antipatica dal'inizio? Sul suo matrimonio in 'bianco' da parecchio *mah e rimah*.


ma "mah e rimah" cosa? Cosa ne sai? qui dentro ci sono più utenti che confermano che i matrimoni bianchi esistono, eccome


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma "mah e rimah" cosa? Cosa ne sai? qui dentro ci sono più utenti che confermano che i matrimoni bianchi esistono, eccome


Non ci credo. Il che non significa che non esistano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non ci credo. Il che non significa che non esistano.


e si può sapere, di grazia, perché non ci credi? lo conosci?


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E lei ti è stata antipatica dal'inizio? Sul suo matrimonio in 'bianco' da parecchio mah e rimah.


si immediatamente...e non solo a me....che ci posso fare ?.....Il matrimonio bianco.. ripeto   ne aveva parlato in tempi non sospetti a me a un paio di amici comuni, che confermano . A che prò l'avrebbe fatto  in quel momento ? per farci una magra figura ?. In fondo dire in  giro che la moglie non lo attizza più e che a lei non importa nulla non  mi pare una cosa di cui vantarsi ( si parla di confidenze a pochissimi intimi, lui è piuttosto riservato )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> si immediatamente...e non solo a me....che ci posso fare ?.....Il matrimonio bianco.. ripeto   ne aveva parlato in tempi non sospetti a me a un paio di amici comuni, che confermano . A che prò l'avrebbe fatto  in quel momento ? per farci una magra figura ?. In fondo dire in  giro che la moglie non lo attizza più e che a lei non importa nulla non  mi pare una cosa di cui vantarsi ( si parla di confidenze a pochissimi intimi, lui è piuttosto riservato )


eh ma sai, qui tutti sanno sempre tutto


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e si può sapere, di grazia, perché non ci credi? lo conosci?


IO non ci crederei. Se fossi nella sua posizione non ci crederei. E non me ne farei un problema se lo facesse con la moglie. Non sono gelosa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> si immediatamente...e non solo a me....che ci posso fare ?.....Il matrimonio bianco.. ripeto   ne aveva parlato in tempi non sospetti a me a un paio di amici comuni, che confermano . A che prò l'avrebbe fatto  in quel momento ? per farci una magra figura ?. In fondo dire in  giro che *la moglie non lo attizza più *e che a lei non importa nulla non  mi pare una cosa di cui vantarsi ( si parla di confidenze a pochissimi intimi, lui è piuttosto riservato )


Per dire, con uno che dice una cosa così non ci andrei a prendere un caffè.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> si immediatamente...e non solo a me....che ci posso fare ?.....Il matrimonio bianco.. ripeto   ne aveva parlato in tempi non sospetti a me a un paio di amici comuni, che confermano . A che prò l'avrebbe fatto  in quel momento ? per farci una magra figura ?. In fondo *dire in  giro che la moglie non lo attizza più *e che a lei non importa nulla non  mi pare una cosa di cui vantarsi ( si parla di confidenze a pochissimi intimi, lui è piuttosto riservato )


 lo ha detto veramente?


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non ci credo. Il che non significa che non esistano.


sei di quelli  che pensano che basta essere di sesso diverso e dormire nello stesso letto per attizzarsi?
Io ne so qualcosa... anche mio marito sfuggiva i miei approcci...( ed è  normalissimo e io non sono proprio na cozza ).semplicemente non mi  amava più....


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> sei di quelli  che pensano che basta essere di sesso diverso e dormire nello stesso letto per attizzarsi?
> Io ne so qualcosa... anche mio marito sfuggiva i miei approcci...( ed è  normalissimo e io non sono proprio na cozza ).semplicemente non mi  amava più....


Sì sì conosco la sensazione. Ma non amare è una cosa, dire che la moglie non l'attizza più un'altra. E' una questione di rispetto.


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> si immediatamente...e non solo a me....che ci posso fare ?.....Il matrimonio bianco.. ripeto   ne aveva parlato in tempi non sospetti a me a un paio di amici comuni, che confermano . A che prò l'avrebbe fatto  in quel momento ? per farci una magra figura ?. In fondo dire in  giro che la moglie non lo attizza più e che a lei non importa nulla non  mi pare una cosa di cui vantarsi ( si parla di confidenze a pochissimi intimi, lui è piuttosto riservato )



confidenze a pochissimi intimi (tra cui tu, guarda caso)....meno male che è riservato. Poteva anche mettere un annuncio su secondamano...


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sì conosco la sensazione. Ma non amare è una cosa, dire che la moglie non l'attizza più un'altra. E' una questione di rispetto.





realista1 ha detto:


> confidenze a pochissimi intimi (tra cui tu, guarda caso)....meno male che è riservato. Poteva anche mettere un annuncio su secondamano...


in effetti non è una cosa che si va a propagandare in giro


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> in effetti non è una cosa che si va a propagandare in giro




Noblesse oblige.:sonar:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> in effetti non è una cosa che si va a propagandare in giro


Propagandare no.
ma è una situazione pesante per chi la subisce, e al uni ne parlano agli amici. Magari altri no.
Ma io conosco personalemnte quattro matrimoni bianchi - e temo che a frugare nella memoria me ne verrebbero in mente altri- come faccio a saperlo? Me l'hanno raccontato. E non per portarmi a letto. Ma piantendo, nello sconforto e nella pena. Maschi e femmine.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> lo ha detto veramente?


 uffffffffff che spocchiosi ma io ho semplificato. sintetizzato il concetto....non prova più attrazione per lei , è andata scemando negli anni anche grazie al disinteresse di i va meglio così ?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Propagandare no.
> ma è una situazione pesante per chi la subisce, e al uni ne parlano agli amici. Magari altri no.
> Ma io conosco personalemnte quattro matrimoni bianchi - e temo che a frugare nella memoria me ne verrebbero in mente altri- come faccio a saperlo? Me l'hanno raccontato. E non per portarmi a letto. Ma piantendo, nello sconforto e nella pena. Maschi e femmine.


ovvio che è pesante 
ma eventualmente cerchi di risolverla all'interno della coppia senza propagandare la cosa per il rispetto dell'altro/a


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Propagandare no.
> ma è una situazione pesante per chi la subisce, e al uni ne parlano agli amici. Magari altri no.
> Ma io conosco personalemnte quattro matrimoni bianchi - e temo che a frugare nella memoria me ne verrebbero in mente altri- come faccio a saperlo? Me l'hanno raccontato. E non per portarmi a letto. Ma piantendo, nello sconforto e nella pena. Maschi e femmine.


Già ai tempi non aveva doppi fini nè con me nè con la nostra amica e men che meno con l'amico geometra


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovvio che è pesante
> ma eventualmente cerchi di risolverla all'interno della coppia senza propagandare la cosa per il rispetto dell'altro/a


consosci la differenza fra " propagandare" e " condidarsi"?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> consosci la differenza fra " propagandare" e " condidarsi"?


mi illumini tu?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovvio che è pesante
> ma eventualmente cerchi di risolverla all'interno della coppia senza propagandare la cosa per il rispetto dell'altro/a


Dopo mesi o anni di quello che è una pesante umiliazione, abbandono, io alle amiche e amici ne parlo. Parlo di questo, racconto che mio marito non mi parla, che mi umilia, che etc etc. racconto che mi tradisce - se è cosí. Etc etc.

Le cose si possono raccontare con rispetto, se l'altro tale rispetto lo merita. Ma gli amici che esistono a fare se non ad ascoltare gli amici in difficoltà?

so che c'è chi non racconterebbe nulla del coniuge, neppure la più piccola cosa. Io e le mie amiche non siamo cosí.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovvio che è pesante
> ma eventualmente cerchi di risolverla all'interno della coppia senza propagandare la cosa per il rispetto dell'altro/a



e se la cosa va avanti da anni? se hai provato a risolverla all'interno della coppia ma senza risultati? che c'è di male a confidarsi con gli amici?


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> uffffffffff che spocchiosi ma io ho semplificato. sintetizzato il concetto....non prova più attrazione per leirazie , è andata scemando negli anni anche grazie al disinteresse per lei a meglio?



Ormai sono quasi certo che questa persona, pur non essendo affatto un grand'uomo, è migliore di come ce l'hai descritta. Gli stai rendendo un pessimo servizio, figlio del fatto che probabilmente tu stessa nutri più dubbi su di lui di quanto non vuoi (ostinatamente, aggiungerei), ammettere. Se, meglio dire _quando_, svanirà l'attrazione fisica, ti renderai conto che il Re, anche ai tuoi occhi, è nudo. Fai in modo che in quei momenti ci sia qualcuno......


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ma certo che se ne puo parlare e se ne soffre
E scommetto che lui non ha parlato cosi..". Non mi attizza"
Daniam ha parlato cosi x semplificare credo

E pueno di matrimoni bianchi snche non tra cozze
Il mio x un po lo e stato
E se ci vedeste non lo dico x vantarmi siamo davvero un bel uomo e bella donna decisam di piu della media

Diciamo che non si e solo sempre mossi da fregole a basso ventre e pisello che tira soptutto dopo anni di concivenza ci va amche di piu x fare amore tipo .. Toh... Amarsi

Conosco uomini che si scoperebbero ogni sera la moglie ma come lei altre buco x buco e'piu sgofo che amore

Fate sempre di tutta l erba un fascio...

"Non esistono matrim bianchi non gli credo ecc"
Tutti a sentenziare e sapere
Un minimo di elasticita'
Poi ognuno puo dire la sua ma mettere in dubbio esp di altri perche'?

Qst uomo non mi sa di seriale credo davvero non scopi piu con sua moglie e quel calore lo xerchi fuori perche non si accontenta di sgogarsi e non amandola piu presto fatto

Preferisco lui che chi scopa a casa e fuori 200mila volte!
Anche se fa piu figo
Anche se e da invorniti come dice qualche genio qui dentro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dopo mesi o anni di quello che è una pesante umiliazione, abbandono, io alle amiche e amici ne parlo. Parlo di questo, racconto che mio marito non mi parla, che mi umilia, che etc etc. racconto che mi tradisce - se è cosí. Etc etc.
> 
> Le cose si possono raccontare con rispetto, se l'altro tale rispetto lo merita. Ma gli amici che esistono a fare se non ad ascoltare gli amici in difficoltà?
> 
> so che c'è chi non racconterebbe nulla del coniuge, neppure la più piccola cosa. Io e le mie amiche non siamo cosí.


oh finalmente. Qui tutti sempre super politically correct


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mi illumini tu?


volentieri;
 propagandare significa raccontarlo a  cani e porci , magari al bar fra na birra e l'altra  indipendentemente
dai tuoi interlocutori

Confidarsi è parlarne , sfogarsi con pochi amici intimi


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dopo mesi o anni di quello che è una pesante umiliazione, abbandono, io alle amiche e amici ne parlo. Parlo di questo, racconto che mio marito non mi parla, che mi umilia, che etc etc. racconto che mi tradisce - se è cosí. Etc etc.
> 
> Le cose si possono raccontare con rispetto, se l'altro tale rispetto lo merita. Ma gli amici che esistono a fare se non ad ascoltare gli amici in difficoltà?
> 
> so che c'è chi non racconterebbe nulla del coniuge, neppure la più piccola cosa. Io e le mie amiche non siamo cosí.


va bene
ma si stava parlando di matrimonio in bianco, non di umiliazioni di vario genere :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> va bene
> ma si stava parlando di matrimonio in bianco, non di umiliazioni di vario genere :smile:


E tu non hai allora forse e spero per te idea di che umiliazione sia essere rifiutati giorno dopo giorno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Fate sempre di tutta l erba un fascio...
> 
> "Non esistono matrim bianchi non gli credo ecc"
> Tutti a sentenziare e sapere
> ...


Perché qui tutti sanno sempre tutto di tutti, tutti detentori della verità assoluta


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque mai trovato tanti moralizzatori come qui dentro pare di stare seduti al terzo banco in chiesa la domenica con le tipe con l animale morto al collo ( pelliccia) che fanno no no con il ditino...
Ussignur!!!

Poi cin qualcuno che magari e simpatico/a che racconta di scopate extra ma di ammmmate tanto il proprio/ propria compagna tutti morbidosi e fare il tifo x qnte se ne fa

Daje che ipocrisia


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché qui tutti sanno sempre tutto di tutti, tutti detentori della verità assoluta


Che culo
Meglio di solange il cartomante!


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tu non hai allora forse e spero per te idea di che umiliazione sia essere rifiutati giorno dopo giorno.


forse allora non ho capito oppure ho franteso
ma mi pareva che il lui in questione non parlasse (o almeno non l'ho letto) che venisse rifiutato dalla moglie ma solo che era un matrimonio bianco
poi i motivi di questo matrimonio bianco non li ho letti o forse mi sono perso qualche passaggio


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> volentieri;
> propagandare significa raccontarlo a  cani e porci , magari al bar fra na birra e l'altra  indipendentemente
> dai tuoi interlocutori
> 
> Confidarsi è parlarne , sfogarsi con pochi amici intimi



Che poi, presto o tardi lo propagandano a cani e porci, di confidenza, in confidenza.....


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ormai sono quasi certo che questa persona, pur non essendo affatto un grand'uomo, è migliore di come ce l'hai descritta. Gli stai rendendo un pessimo servizio, figlio del fatto che probabilmente tu stessa nutri più dubbi su di lui di quanto non vuoi (ostinatamente, aggiungerei), ammettere. Se, meglio dire _quando_, svanirà l'attrazione fisica, ti renderai conto che il Re, anche ai tuoi occhi, è nudo. Fai in modo che in quei momenti ci sia qualcuno......



Nessuno è perfetto e dopo 3 anni l'attrazione fisica è ancora "fresca" ovviamente ma sono altre le cose che mi attraggono di lui ( per meglio dire anche altre) In primis la sua grande generosità e disponibilità e non solo nei mie confronti..." Quando " succedera mi leccherò le ferite come ho sempre fatto....


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> volentieri;
> propagandare significa raccontarlo a  cani e porci , magari al bar fra na birra e l'altra  indipendentemente
> dai tuoi interlocutori
> 
> Confidarsi è parlarne , sfogarsi con pochi amici intimi


Dani inutile che spieghi qsta tanto te ne tirano fuori un altra


Gli hanno pure fatto i conti sulla rata del mutuo ...

Sei matta e non lo sai lui scopa te la moglie e sospetto pure il geometra

Fa atensiun


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Che poi, presto o tardi lo propagandano a cani e porci, di confidenza, in confidenza.....


Capirai... cosa c'è da propagandare? chi se ne frega se due scopano oppure no? che confidenza sarebbe: "Oh sai, mi ha detto X che con Y non scopa, che lui la rifiuta, che lei non lo attizza oh, ma che roba, pensa te, dai diciamolo a qualcun altro..."

minchia che maturità, davvero


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tu non hai allora forse e spero per te idea di che umiliazione sia essere rifiutati giorno dopo giorno.


NO  evidentemente non ne ha idea; fra le altre cose se non erro, sottrarsi agli obblighi coniugali sistematicamente può essere preso in considerazione per l'attribuzione di colpa in una separazione giudiziale


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto e dopo 3 anni l'attrazione fisica è ancora "fresca" ovviamente ma sono altre le cose che mi attraggono di lui ( per meglio dire anche altre) In primis la sua grande generosità e disponibilità e non solo nei mie confronti..." Quando " succedera mi leccherò le ferite come ho sempre fatto....



Generosità con moglie e sopratutto figlia......
Mi sembra che di tanto in tanto hai già iniziato a leccarti le ferite....


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Capirai... cosa c'è da propagandare? chi se ne frega se due scopano oppure no? che confidenza sarebbe: "Oh sai, mi ha detto X che con Y non scopa, che lui la rifiuta, che lei non lo attizza oh, ma che roba, pensa te, dai diciamolo a qualcun altro..."
> 
> minchia che maturità, davvero


Eppure ce gente che sguazza in questo 
Cosi non vede la propria pochezza


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Generosità con moglie e sopratutto figlia......
> Mi sembra che di tanto in tanto hai già iniziato a leccarti le ferite....


finchè è di tanto in tanto.... ce la posso fare....


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Capirai... cosa c'è da propagandare? chi se ne frega se due scopano oppure no? che confidenza sarebbe: "Oh sai, mi ha detto X che con Y non scopa, che lui la rifiuta, che lei non lo attizza oh, ma che roba, pensa te, dai diciamolo a qualcun altro..."
> 
> minchia che maturità, davvero




300 trasmissioni televisive (pessime), e 200 giornali vivono raccontandoci con dovizia di particolari chi si scopa chi, e perchè, e quando smette, e perchè, ecc. Funziona così, a tutti i livelli....


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ma perchè deve finire l'attrazione?
oddio quando avranno 80 anni non so, ma ce ne sono di vecchietti che si danno da fare...
e il tizio di cui parlavo, con l'amante fissa da tipo 10 anni, so che si danno ancora alla pazza gioia che neppure adolescenti in frega.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> NO  evidentemente non ne ha idea; fra le altre cose se non erro, sottrarsi agli obblighi coniugali sistematicamente può essere preso in considerazione per l'attribuzione di colpa in una separazione giudiziale


Vero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> 300 trasmissioni televisive (pessime), e 200 giornali vivono raccontandoci con dovizia di particolari chi si scopa chi, e perchè, e quando smette, e perchè, ecc. Funziona così, a tutti i livelli....


ma chi le guarda quelle trasmissioni?

io non ho mai sentito una persona amica che mi raccontasse di confidenze le erano state fatte riguardo al fatto che altre persone le avessero confidato se scopavano o meno con il proprio coniuge

non funziona così a tutti i livelli, ma solo a CERTI livelli, livelli con cui fortunatamente non mi mischio


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ogni cosa va contestualizzata.
Se si legge un post sì e 10 no non si comprendono le reazioni.
Tu Rosa, e altre e altri, avete raccontato qui che vivete (hai vissuto, ora è cambiato) un matrimonio senza sesso di anni.
Qui si è anonimi. Nulla proibisce che, creata l'amicizia, poi ci si conosca ma certe cose vengono raccontate proprio perché anonimi.
E' altra cosa da raccontare a degli amici che la moglie, con la quale si frequenta quel gruppo, che "non attizza" (Il perché agli stessi risulta comprensibile perché è antipatica).
Già ma lui non avrà detto così, l'ha detto l'amante di lui.
Gli insensibili sono quelli che inorridiscono?
Se fossero i vostri partner a dire che l'astinenza era causata dal vostro non essere sufficientemente attizzanti e l'avesse raccontato all'amante l'avreste trovato normale e comprensibile?
Io lo trovo una cosa più volgare e irrispettosa del tradimento stesso. E' una svendita dell'intimità dell'altro svilendolo che è vergognoso che venga fatta nei confronti della persona con la quale si è condiviso un ventennio, una figlia e della quale si dice che non viene mollata per il mutuo.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni cosa va contestualizzata.
> Se si legge un post sì e 10 no non si comprendono le reazioni.
> Tu Rosa, e altre e altri, avete raccontato qui che vivete (hai vissuto, ora è cambiato) un matrimonio senza sesso di anni.
> Qui si è anonimi. Nulla proibisce che, creata l'amicizia, poi ci si conosca ma certe cose vengono raccontate proprio perché anonimi.
> ...


a parte che all'epoca daniamore non era la sua amante.
cmq io mi immagino tranquillamente che un mio compagno parli di me ai suoi amici. In bene se stiamo bene, in male forse se stiamo male. Sempre rispettosamente se sono stata tanto furba da scegliermi un uomo intelligente.
e io parleró di lui ai miei amici. 
So che alcuni lo ritengono allucinante.
Ma altri lo ritengono normale.
la cosa sensata sarebbe mettersi assieme a qualcuno che condivide il mio modo di vedere le cose, ovviamente. Non sappiamo e non possiamo sapere se e come la moglie del tizio di dani parla del marito.

posso solo dire che per me il fatto che lui ne abbia parlato è normale. E non ha detto che la moglie non lo attizza, è stata una espressione usata da dani.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> 300 trasmissioni televisive (pessime), e 200 giornali vivono raccontandoci con dovizia di particolari chi si scopa chi, e perchè, e quando smette, e perchè, ecc. Funziona così, a tutti i livelli....


Che paghino loro il nostro forum...ideona....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni cosa va contestualizzata.
> Se si legge un post sì e 10 no non si comprendono le reazioni.
> Tu Rosa, e altre e altri, avete raccontato qui che vivete (hai vissuto, ora è cambiato) un matrimonio senza sesso di anni.
> Qui si è anonimi. Nulla proibisce che, creata l'amicizia, poi ci si conosca ma certe cose vengono raccontate proprio perché anonimi.
> ...


no, scusa, io non vedo perché se uno dice che ha un matrimonio bianco si debba subito pensare che non è vero

i miei amanti hanno sempre saputo che a casa non facevo sesso, e non lo dicevo tanto per farglielo credere per rendermi più "pura" o che cazzo ne so, e nemmeno per svilire mio marito

e può essere che per lui non fossi sufficientemente attizzante, come no, le motivazioni possono essere tantissime.

A me quello che infastidisce è la classica risposta "sì, certo, come no, e tu ci credi?"


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché qui tutti sanno sempre tutto di tutti, tutti detentori della verità assoluta


Non verità assoluta, ma probabile.

Un traditore, che mente in continuazione a casa, forse qualche bugia la dice anche fuori.

Io non ci credo alle persone che magicamente cambiano e migliorano per amore.
E comunque ha amato anche la moglie. Se fosse così devoto ai suoi sentimenti, il ricordo di quel grande amore gli impedirebbe di tradirla in continuazione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non verità assoluta, ma probabile.
> 
> Un traditore, che mente in continuazione a casa, forse qualche bugia la dice anche fuori.
> 
> ...


si stava parlando di altro

si stava parlando del fatto che non scopa con la moglie


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni cosa va contestualizzata.
> Se si legge un post sì e 10 no non si comprendono le reazioni.
> Tu Rosa, e altre e altri, avete raccontato qui che vivete (hai vissuto, ora è cambiato) un matrimonio senza sesso di anni.
> *Qui si è anonimi. Nulla proibisce che, creata l'amicizia, poi ci si conosca ma certe cose vengono raccontate proprio perché anonimi.*
> ...


Quoto. E' incontestabile quello che scrivi.


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> si stava parlando di altro
> 
> si stava parlando del fatto che non scopa con la moglie


Rientra sempre nel discorso.

Dice bugie a lei, donna che ha amato = FORSE dice bugie anche all'amante.

Una probabile bugia è proprio il matrimonio bianco 

A meno che lei non sia frigida o abbia lei stessa un amante (cosa poco plausibile visto che è tanto ostile alla separazione in casa) ogni tanto, per non farsi sgamare, lui dovrà pur concedere qualcosa.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dopo mesi o anni di quello che è una pesante umiliazione, abbandono, *io alle amiche e amici ne parlo. Parlo di questo, racconto che mio marito non mi parla, che mi umilia, che etc etc. racconto che mi tradisce - se è cosí. Etc etc.*
> 
> Le cose si possono raccontare con rispetto, se l'altro tale rispetto lo merita. Ma gli amici che esistono a fare se non ad ascoltare gli amici in difficoltà?
> 
> so che c'è chi non racconterebbe nulla del coniuge, neppure la più piccola cosa. Io e le mie amiche non siamo cosí.


Sono anch'io così. Ma dire che non ci faccio sesso perchè non mi attizza dai...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no, scusa, io non vedo perché se uno dice che ha un matrimonio bianco si debba subito pensare che non è vero
> 
> i miei amanti hanno sempre saputo che a casa non facevo sesso, e non lo dicevo tanto per farglielo credere per rendermi più "pura" o che cazzo ne so, e nemmeno per svilire mio marito
> 
> ...


No cara mia
tu per fare l'alternativa
per darti un contegno
per attirare l'attenzione 
dicevi

ehi amico guarda che io sono una minchiapriva...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Rientra sempre nel discorso.
> 
> Dice bugie a lei, donna che ha amato = FORSE dice bugie anche all'amante.
> 
> ...


La questione non è se e quanto facciano sesso e/o perchè non lo fanno. 
E' una questione di rispetto, di sensibilità e di opportunità di svelare le proprie faccende intime in un contesto di frequentazioni/conoscenze comuni. Dire "mia moglie non mi attizza" è come dire "mia moglie a letto è una grandissima zoccola". Credo che anche Brunetta la intenda in questi termini.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tu non hai allora forse e spero per te idea di che umiliazione sia essere rifiutati giorno dopo giorno.


Magari anche alla moglie lui 'non attizza più', però ci sono anche altre cose, oltre al sesso. Con mio marito i rapporti erano sporadici (poi ho capito il perchè) ma la soluzione 'amante' non l'ho mai cercata. L'avrei forse lasciato se mi fossi innamorata di un altro, la botta e via non avrebbe risolto nulla. Ma ripeto, io sono io.


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque penso che un traditore o una traditrice li colga meglio certi meccanismi 

E' normale dire all'amante, quando c'è un legame sentimentale, che con il partner ufficiale non si tromba... è una bugia poco credibile che lo/la rende unico/a, non le/gli fa venire il magone, la/lo fa sentire una persona migliore. 

Quanti traditori o traditrici avrebbero il coraggio di dire la verità sapendo che all'amante rode ogni volta che siamo a casa, sapendo che potremo scopare con il partner?

Meglio che lui/lei stia con il cuore in pace e più tranquillo, anche al prezzo di una vile menzogna.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> NO  evidentemente non ne ha idea; fra le altre cose se non erro, sottrarsi agli obblighi coniugali sistematicamente può essere preso in considerazione per l'attribuzione di colpa in una separazione giudiziale


Perchè pensi sempre al peggio? Potrebbe essere consensuale.


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La questione non è se e quanto facciano sesso e/o perchè non lo fanno.
> *E' una questione di rispetto, di sensibilità e di opportunità di svelare le proprie faccende intime in un contesto di frequentazioni/conoscenze comuni. *Dire "mia moglie non mi attizza" è come dire "mia moglie a letto è una grandissima zoccola". Credo che anche Brunetta la intenda in questi termini.


Ah, io sono d'accordissimo su questo.

C'è modo e modo di dire le cose e a volte è meglio non dirle proprio.

Quello che volevo dire è che è poco credibile il matrimonio bianco, in questa storia. Anche se il tizio si è espresso in questi termini...

Che cazzo di gente, comunque!


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me quello che infastidisce è la classica risposta "sì, certo, come no, e tu ci credi?"


Ti ha infastidito che fossi stata io a dirlo. Libera di credermi o no, NON stavo parlando di te.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Rientra sempre nel discorso.
> 
> *Dice bugie a lei, donna che ha amato = FORSE dice bugie anche all'amante.*
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' normale dire all'amante, quando c'è un legame sentimentale, che con il partner ufficiale non si tromba... è una bugia poco credibile che lo/la rende unico/a, non le/gli fa venire il magone, la/lo fa sentire una persona migliore.
> 
> Quanti traditori o traditrici avrebbero il coraggio di dire la verità sapendo che all'amante rode ogni volta che siamo a casa, sapendo che potremo scopare con il partner?
> 
> Meglio che lui/lei stia con il cuore in pace e più tranquillo, anche al prezzo di una vile menzogna.


E invece ti sto dicendo che succede! Oh, ma cazzo, ma perché dovrei dire stronzate qui sopra? Che cazzo me ne frega di quello che pensate voi di me? Zero di zero! Io con mio marito sono stata un anno e due mesi senza trombare! Adesso sono 6 mesi che non trombiamo! Non è una vile menzogna! Adesso non ho neppure amanti, con chi cazzo mi devo far figa di questa cosa? ma siete fuori o cosa? E sì: se un mio amico o una mia amica mi chiede "allora come va a letto con tuo marito?" rispondo con la verità. E non la trovo affatto una cosa irrispettosa, ma semplicemente la verità


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ti ha infastidito che fossi stata io a dirlo. Libera di credermi o no, NON stavo parlando di te.


ma cosa cazzo vuoi che me ne freghi di te? chi cazzo ha pensato che parlavi di me? ma per piacere guarda, ignorami, e lo dico per te


PS chi è che diceva che sei falsa come una banconota da due euro?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' normale dire all'amante, quando c'è un legame sentimentale, che con il partner ufficiale non si tromba... è una bugia poco credibile che lo/la rende unico/a, non le/gli fa venire il magone, la/lo fa sentire una persona migliore.


E' qui che ti sbagli. Il legame sentimentale (infatuazione) non equivale a portare il cervello all'ammasso. Quello che succede con la moglie non sono cazzi dell'amante.



> Quanti traditori o traditrici avrebbero il coraggio di dire la verità sapendo che *all'amante rode ogni volta che siamo a casa, sapendo che potremo scopare con il partner?* Meglio che lui/lei stia con il cuore in pace e più tranquillo, anche al prezzo di una vile menzogna.


Per come sono fatto io, dopo aver sentito una frase del genere avrei cercato un sicario prezzolato per farla sopprimere. Ho sempre preferito frequentare persona tendenzialmente sane di mente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> a parte che all'epoca daniamore non era la sua amante.
> cmq io mi immagino tranquillamente che un mio compagno parli di me ai suoi amici. In bene se stiamo bene, in male forse se stiamo male. Sempre rispettosamente se sono stata tanto furba da scegliermi un uomo intelligente.
> e io parleró di lui ai miei amici.
> So che alcuni lo ritengono allucinante.
> ...


Quel modo è volgare.
E' stato massacrato Modellounico e qui bisogna far passare tutto?
Appunto detto dall'amante è insopportabile.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma cosa cazzo vuoi che me ne freghi di te? chi cazzo ha pensato che parlavi di me? ma per piacere guarda, ignorami, e lo dico per te
> 
> 
> PS chi è che diceva che sei falsa come una banconota da due euro?


Ehi calma. Te ne freghi di me? Benissimo . Sulla falsità quando vuoi ne parliamo, non qui. Passo e chiudo. Spero che la serenità ritorni presto (ok ok falsa ipocrita ecc.).


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E invece ti sto dicendo che succede! Oh, ma cazzo, ma perché dovrei dire stronzate qui sopra? Che cazzo me ne frega di quello che pensate voi di me? Zero di zero! Io con mio marito sono stata un anno e due mesi senza trombare! Adesso sono 6 mesi che non trombiamo! Non è una vile menzogna! Adesso non ho neppure amanti, con chi cazzo mi devo far figa di questa cosa? ma siete fuori o cosa? E sì: se un mio amico o una mia amica mi chiede "allora come va a letto con tuo marito?" rispondo con la verità. E non la trovo affatto una cosa irrispettosa, ma semplicemente la verità


E in base alla tua singola esperienza desumi che lui sia sincero???


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no, scusa, io non vedo perché se uno dice che ha un matrimonio bianco si debba subito pensare che non è vero
> 
> i miei amanti hanno sempre saputo che a casa non facevo sesso, e non lo dicevo tanto per farglielo credere per rendermi più "pura" o che cazzo ne so, e nemmeno per svilire mio marito
> 
> ...


Anch'io ho avuto amiche che si sono confidate. La situazione fredda era di entrambi e nessuna mi ha mai detto una volgarità in proposito.
Io credo che sia possibile.
E' vero che a volte non vero.
Io non ho contestato che non fosse vero ma il modo.
Sarò ipersensibile io nei confronti della violazione dell'intimità e della mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' qui che ti sbagli. Il legame sentimentale (infatuazione) non equivale a portare il cervello all'ammasso. Quello che succede con la moglie non sono cazzi dell'amante.
> 
> 
> Per come sono fatto io, dopo aver sentito una frase del genere avrei cercato un sicario prezzolato per farla sopprimere. Ho sempre preferito frequentare persona tendenzialmente sane di mente.


Sarai stato fortunato ad avere amanti non gelose.

Io ho avuto poche volte l'amante e tutti chiedevano fedeltà, da parte mia, e si informavano di come fosse il rapporto con il mio partner ufficiale, sperando che io lo lasciassi.

Trovo esagerato definire questa insanità mentale. La chiamo ingenuità, più che altro, e io sono stata stronza a non essere subito sincera.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè pensi sempre al peggio? Potrebbe essere consensuale.


ma parlavo in generale adesso !!!!! non mi riferivo a loro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E in base alla tua singola esperienza desumi che lui sia sincero???


no, in base alla mia esperienza (e a quella di altre persone qui dentro) desumo che non è necessariamente falso


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ma parlavo in generale adesso !!!!! non mi riferivo a loro


Ah ok. Anche perchè una giudiziale sono lacrime sangue e soldi, tanti soldi.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel modo è volgare.
> E' stato massacrato Modellounico e qui bisogna far passare tutto?
> Appunto detto dall'amante è insopportabile.




 Mah !!!! qui leggo di tutto e di più e io uso un termine, se vuoi volgare, ma di uso comune per rendere l'idea e  scatta il finimondo ! vabbè comunque per chiarire non l'ha detto in questo modo ... ci si confrontava sui rispettivi rapporti e lui ha parlato  di non provare più attrazione nei confronti della moglie, che dal canto suo lo " evitava" da parecchio...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Mah !!!! qui leggo di tutto e di più e io uso un termine, se vuoi volgare, ma di uso comune per rendere l'idea e  scatta il finimondo ! vabbè comunque per chiarire non l'ha detto in questo modo ... ci si confrontava sui rispettivi rapporti e lui ha parlato  di non provare più attrazione nei confronti della moglie, che dal canto suo lo " evitava" da parecchio...


Boh non lo so, sarò fatta male io. Ma se dopo aver detto quelle cose della moglie ci provasse con me penserei che è solo il sesso che gli manca che cerca. Che se è quello che voglio anch'io va benissimo. In caso contrario qualche riflessione la farei.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E in base alla tua singola esperienza desumi che lui sia sincero???


e tu in base alla tua esperienza deduci che non lo sia ?. bene ognuno creda quel che gli pare ; io so solo che , l'ho già detto, sono tante, tantissime le coppie che dopo tanti anni smettono di fare sesso ( ooops l' amore; il sesso lo fanno gli amanti ) per noia, abitudine, perchè l'altro non lo stimola ( attizza), perchè a furia di essere rifiutato si chiude in se  stesso ecc ecc.... e poi siamo sinceri quando uno/a si innamora  spesso diventa monogamo... Un mio amico  non riesce più a toccare la moglie da quando si è innamorato di un altra; dice che lei si sta insospettendo ma proprio non funziona.....


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comunque penso che un traditore o una traditrice li colga meglio certi meccanismi
> 
> *E' normale dire all'amante, quando c'è un legame sentimentale, che con il partner ufficiale non si tromba*... è una bugia poco credibile che lo/la rende unico/a, non le/gli fa venire il magone, la/lo fa sentire una persona migliore.
> 
> ...



E' normale una cippa. Capita, lo leggiamo qui, ma è normale come il contrario.

Mai capitato che uno mi dicesse che non faceva sesso a casa, se non una volta, e in quel caso avevo OTTIMI motivi per pensare fosse vero al 95%

Io, mai detto a nessuno che non lo faccio da altre parti. Anzi, specifico che lo faccio pure da altre parti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' normale una cippa. Capita, lo leggiamo qui, ma è normale come il contrario.
> 
> Mai capitato che uno mi dicesse che non faceva sesso a casa, se non una volta, e in quel caso avevo OTTIMI motivi per pensare fosse vero al 95%
> 
> Io, mai detto a nessuno che non lo faccio da altre parti. Anzi, specifico che lo faccio pure da altre parti.



eh no, Nausicaa, siamo noi che siamo cretine, evidentemente


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E invece ti sto dicendo che succede! Oh, ma cazzo, ma perché dovrei dire stronzate qui sopra? Che cazzo me ne frega di quello che pensate voi di me? Zero di zero! Io con mio marito sono stata un anno e due mesi senza trombare! Adesso sono 6 mesi che non trombiamo! Non è una vile menzogna! Adesso non ho neppure amanti, con chi cazzo mi devo far figa di questa cosa? ma siete fuori o cosa? E sì: se un mio amico o una mia amica mi chiede "allora come va a letto con tuo marito?" rispondo con la verità. E non la trovo affatto una cosa irrispettosa, ma semplicemente la verità



Concordo.

E dico pure come va in tutti gli altri campi, ai miei amici. E il mio compagno lo saprebbe, che io ho le anichette e ci diciamo pure quanti peli ha sul petto il nostro compagno.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ammazza quanto sco..
Non mi va di dirlo


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Boh non lo so, sarò fatta male io. Ma se dopo aver detto quelle cose della moglie ci provasse con me penserei che è solo il sesso che gli manca che cerca. Che se è quello che voglio anch'io va benissimo. In caso contrario qualche riflessione la farei.


Non ci ha provato.... ci siamo innamorati , è stato un avvicinamento lento e la nostra intesa è stata da subito mentale... il resto è venuto dopo.... S fosse solo il sesso che gli manca non farebbe i salti mortali per avermi vicina; e viceversa, in tante situazioni che non lo contemplano affatto,sei liibero di credere o meno a quel che dico ovvio, ma certe cose si sentono e succedono... non tutti hanno in mente solo .........


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La questione non è se e quanto facciano sesso e/o perchè non lo fanno.
> E' una questione di rispetto, di sensibilità e di opportunità di svelare le proprie faccende intime in un contesto di frequentazioni/conoscenze comuni. Dire "mia moglie non mi attizza" è come dire "mia moglie a letto è una grandissima zoccola". Credo che anche Brunetta la intenda in questi termini.


:up:
Con me nessuna mia amica, anche intima, si è espressa con quei toni, pur senza usare eufemismi. 
Dirlo e poi diventare amanti o prima diventare amanti è bruttissimo, per me.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel modo è volgare.
> E' stato massacrato Modellounico e qui bisogna far passare tutto?
> Appunto detto dall'amante è insopportabile.



Non mi ricordo parola per parola quel post.
Ricordo però che Dani ha specificato che sono state parole sue di LEI, Dani, non sue di lui.
Il tono di lei, Dani, era stizzito dopo n pagine di, bè, martellamento.

Come ho detto, preferirei che parlasse della moglie del suo tipo con più rispetto.

Questo non toglie che ritengo normalissimo e per nulla svilente/irrispettoso parlare dei propri problemi coniugali, anche intimi, con i propri amici.
Io lo faccio e il mio compagno sa benissimo che lo faccio e fino a  che punto (senza nessun limite).

Il punto è sempre mettersi con un proprio simile, e non con qualcuno che, di questo mio modo di fare, soffrirebbe sentendosi svenduta l'anima o l'intimità.

Non ho partecipato alla discussione di Modellounico, scusami Brunetta, ma non serve dire a me che non devo fare passare tutto, ti pare?  Sto solo cercando di rimanere sull'argomento, e di dire la mia.

La mia è che la storia di Dani e il suo tipo potrebbe continuare anche per anni e anni e anni e per sempre, che potrebbe benissimo essere che il tipo sia davvero innamorato di lei, e che non sia necessariamente una persona orribile.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Non ci ha provato.... ci siamo innamorati , è stato un avvicinamento lento e la nostra intesa è stata da subito mentale... il resto è venuto dopo.... S fosse solo il sesso che gli manca non farebbe i salti mortali per avermi vicina; e viceversa, in tante situazioni che non lo contemplano affatto,sei liibero di credere o meno a quel che dico ovvio, ma certe cose si sentono e succedono... non tutti hanno in mente solo .........


Però non lascia la moglie. Io se volessi di più non reggerei. Ho i miei limiti. Mettermi con un uomo sposato significherebbe che io vengo dopo la sua famiglia. Il che potrebbe anche avere dei vantaggi.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Boh non lo so, sarò fatta male io. Ma se dopo aver detto quelle cose della moglie ci provasse con me penserei che è solo il sesso che gli manca che cerca. Che se è quello che voglio anch'io va benissimo. In caso contrario qualche riflessione la farei.


ps dopo due anni  ? dopo aver saputo che mi stavo separando? dopo averlo confidato ad  altri amici ?
 E in ogni caso io ne sono convinta per altri motivi che non dirò nemmeno sotto te se non ne fossi certa, o scoprissi il contrario lo manderei immediatamente a quel paese.... il perchè lo so io....


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ps dopo due anni  ? dopo aver saputo che mi stavo separando? dopo averlo confidato ad  altri amici ?
> E in ogni caso io ne sono convinta per altri motivi che non dirò nemmeno sotto te se non ne fossi certa, o scoprissi il contrario lo manderei immediatamente a quel paese.... il perchè lo so io....


Sì sì ok non ti arrabbiare :smile:. Però davvero non vedo soluzione. E scusa ma mi dispiace per la moglie che non fa sesso e sta antipatica a tutti gli amici del marito (che presumo siano, o siano stati anche i suoi). Si sarà trasformata in arpia strada facendo...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo parola per parola quel post.
> Ricordo però che Dani ha specificato che sono state parole sue di LEI, Dani, non sue di lui.
> Il tono di lei, Dani, era stizzito dopo n pagine di, bè, martellamento.
> 
> ...


Non lo so.
Anche tra amiche intime non ho mai superato certi limiti, neppure da tradita infuriata, e non li hanno superati loro. Mi sentirei irrispettosa verso la mia intimità, oltre che verso quella del mio partner. Non ci sono tabù tra amiche ma senso della misura.
Tu hai scritto post molto espliciti ma non volgari. Non credo che tu lo sia in altri contesti.
Quell'espressione è volgare in bocca all'amante e se lui non l'ha detto e l'ha detto solo Dani si ritorna alla questione iniziale in cui s'era lasciata andare a esprimere valutazione sulla donna che contribuisce a tradire.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Che ne dite di fare tutti un respiro profondo?

Abbiamo tutti capito che:

-ci sono persone che nemmeno sotto tortura spiccicherebbero una parola sul partner, e che si sentono disgustate se qualcuno lo fa
-ci sono altre persone che invece spiattellano ogni dettaglio con gli amici e amiche e lo trovano normale
-ci sono persone che non fanno sesso con il coniuge, altre che lo fanno e mentono
-ci sono amanti che si approfittano bassamente della donzella di turno, e ce ne sono che vorrebbero separarsi ma non se la sentono per un tot di motivi, veri o falsi che siano, gravi o solo percepiti gravi
-Daniamore per ora è contenta così, certo ci sono momenti in cui pesa allungare la mano sull'altro cuscino e trovarlo vuoto, ma fino adesso, tutto considerato, si considera fortunata, ama questo uomo, e vuole continuare così, anche considerando che non è una verginella di primo pelo e ha già dato per quanto riguarda matrimonio e figli
-tutti la invitiamo caldamente a riferirsi alla moglie del suo amante con termini più delicati e rispettosi, e non sono ironica.

Detto questo, che senso ha continuare a dare testate contro ai muri di "io non lo accetterei/per me è normale/io non mi farei toccare/io lo direi a tutti?


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate ho sbagliato 3d


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Però non lascia la moglie. Io se volessi di più non reggerei. Ho i miei limiti. Mettermi con un uomo sposato significherebbe che io vengo dopo la sua famiglia. Il che potrebbe anche avere dei vantaggi.


come sempre i vantaggi ci sono da qualunque parte  tu stia come gli svantaggi.... libertà, niente compromessi , inevitabili in una convivenza ecc  ecc. IO vengo dopo la sua famiglia.. lo sapevo ma la qualità e il tempo che dedica a noi mi fanno soprassedere....


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> come sempre i vantaggi ci sono da qualunque parte  tu stia come gli svantaggi.... libertà, niente compromessi , inevitabili in una convivenza ecc  ecc. IO vengo dopo la sua famiglia.. lo sapevo ma la qualità e il tempo che dedica a noi mi fanno soprassedere....


Mi è venuta in mente una cosa, forse non c'entra nulla ma te la dico lo stesso. Non è che questo attacco di gelosia sia legato in qualche modo al tuo diventare nonna?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che ne dite di fare tutti un respiro profondo?
> 
> Abbiamo tutti capito che:
> 
> ...


Come al solito sei molto equilibrata.
Ognuno è fatto a modo suo e fa e dice quello che considera giusto.
Però ci si confronta proprio per questo.
Se una persona, per fare altri esempi, usa espressioni razziste glielo si fa notare, se usa espressioni sessiste pure. Magari resterà uguale a prima o addirittura si irrigidirà, magari si farà venire dei dubbi che quel che considera normale viene considerato irrispettoso da altri.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comunque penso che un traditore o una traditrice li colga meglio certi meccanismi
> 
> E' normale dire all'amante, quando c'è un legame sentimentale, che con il partner ufficiale non si tromba... è una bugia poco credibile che lo/la rende unico/a, non le/gli fa venire il magone, la/lo fa sentire una persona migliore.
> 
> ...



Io sono anomala anche in questo, ne racconto ne chiedo. Per me non esiste nessuno di cui parlare o raccontare.

Un rapporto con l'amante per me deve avere certi limiti, perchè sprecare tempo ed includere altri?


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sì ok non ti arrabbiare :smile:. Però davvero non vedo soluzione. E scusa ma mi dispiace per la moglie che non fa sesso e sta antipatica a tutti gli amici del marito (che presumo siano, o siano stati anche i suoi). Si sarà trasformata in arpia strada facendo...


ma no ... è solo strana, chiusa , timida e come accade spesso alle persone timide  si difendono con una certa burberia o aggressività...Riguardo al sesso, si mormora, che la scelta sia sua, quindi non te ne dispiacere... 
A proposito di confidenze , mia mamma all'età di 50 anni con la scusa della menopausa ha chiuso mio padre " fuori dal letto" Non ho approfondito, semplicemente , dice che non ne voleva più sapere.


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no, in base alla mia esperienza (e a quella di altre persone qui dentro) desumo che non è necessariamente falso


Ma guarda che nessuno ha detto che è SICURO che scopi con la moglie.

Però una possibilità che lui racconti fregnacce c'è e lei dovrebbe indagare.

Tre anni in casa sono un po' troppi per credere a ogni pretesto per non uscire!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comunque penso che un traditore o una traditrice li colga meglio certi meccanismi
> 
> E' normale dire all'amante, quando c'è un legame sentimentale, che con il partner ufficiale non si tromba... è una bugia poco credibile che lo/la rende unico/a, non le/gli fa venire il magone, la/lo fa sentire una persona migliore.
> 
> ...


Ma manco per niente.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Anche tra amiche intime non ho mai superato certi limiti, neppure da tradita infuriata, e non li hanno superati loro. Mi sentirei irrispettosa verso la mia intimità, oltre che verso quella del mio partner. Non ci sono tabù tra amiche ma senso della misura.
> Tu hai scritto post molto espliciti ma non volgari. Non credo che tu lo sia in altri contesti.
> Quell'espressione è volgare in bocca all'amante e se lui non l'ha detto e l'ha detto solo Dani si ritorna alla questione iniziale in cui s'era lasciata andare a esprimere valutazione sulla donna che contribuisce a tradire.



Ohi, lo so, ci sono persone così, estramamente riservate per quanto riguarda una certa intimità.

Anche io ho le mie sacche di riservatezza, come tutti. Tanto per dire una, non ho tollerato dire a nessuno che stavo andando in ospedale a partorire. ho avvisato solo DOPO averlo fatto. Non tolleravo che nessuno sapesse che stava avvenendo. Ma non è che mi sembrano pazze quelle che si fanno filmare in mezzo lì dalla famiglia riunita.

Però con le amiche parlo davvero di tutto e senza alcun ritegno/limite.

Fine argomento direi, abbiamo sviscerato abbastanza non credi? 

Sulla questione "come riferirsi alla moglie del proprio amante" ripeto, sì, ci vorrebbe un filino più di eleganza, diciamo. Per quanto la forma faccia poco per cambiare la sostanza.
E la sostanza, magari, è che c'è un filino o anche più di gelosia ed invidia. Forse eh.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ma no ... è solo strana, chiusa , timida e come accade spesso alle persone timide  si difendono con una certa burberia o aggressività...Riguardo al sesso, si mormora, che la scelta sia sua, quindi non te ne dispiacere...
> A proposito di confidenze , *mia mamma all'età di 50 anni con la scusa della menopausa ha chiuso mio padre " fuori dal letto" Non ho approfondito, semplicemente , dice che non ne voleva più sapere.*


In effetti sento versioni diverse (l'età si avvicina e cerco di essere pronta).


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' normale una cippa. Capita, lo leggiamo qui, ma è normale come il contrario.
> 
> Mai capitato che uno mi dicesse che non faceva sesso a casa, se non una volta, e in quel caso avevo OTTIMI motivi per pensare fosse vero al 95%
> 
> Io, mai detto a nessuno che non lo faccio da altre parti. Anzi, specifico che lo faccio pure da altre parti.


Certo che è normale dire cazzate all'amante, qui non ci sarebbero tante persone tristi e a volte disperate se tutti fossero trasparenti e pienamente onesti.


Chiaramente solo tu conosci alla perfezione la tua esperienza. Da quello che racconti non sembra che i tuoi fossero amanti innamorati che volevano che tu lasciassi il tuo partner.

Quello è un "piccolo" dettaglio che può cambiare tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' qui che ti sbagli. Il legame sentimentale (infatuazione) non equivale a portare il cervello all'ammasso. Quello che succede con la moglie non sono cazzi dell'amante.
> 
> 
> Per come sono fatto io, dopo aver sentito una frase del genere avrei cercato un sicario prezzolato per farla sopprimere. Ho sempre preferito frequentare persona tendenzialmente sane di mente.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> ma no ... è solo strana, chiusa , timida e come accade spesso alle persone timide  si difendono con una certa burberia o aggressività...Riguardo al sesso, si mormora, che la scelta sia sua, quindi non te ne dispiacere...
> A proposito di confidenze , mia mamma all'età di 50 anni con la scusa della menopausa ha chiuso mio padre " fuori dal letto" Non ho approfondito, semplicemente , dice che non ne voleva più sapere.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> la mia età non significa nulla
> l'età prescinde da qualsiasi scelta che si possa fare in amore



Insomma. Ci sono situazioni che vedi in modo diverso negli anni. Purtroppo l'età ti condiziona, se da un lato ti da più sicurezza, dall'altro te ne toglie. Dipende da chi incontri e di chi ti innamori, da che situazione ti circonda.


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma manco per niente.


Manco per niente cosa?


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente una cosa, forse non c'entra nulla ma te la dico lo stesso. Non è che questo attacco di gelosia sia legato in qualche modo al tuo diventare nonna?


Harhahhah no non trovo la connessione; oltretutto mio figlio  lo conosce , sa di noi , gli piace e mia nuora lo adora proprio; figurati che lo chiama affettuosamente " nonno tarocco"


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah, io sono d'accordissimo su questo.
> :up:
> C'è modo e modo di dire le cose e a volte* è meglio non dirle proprio.*:up:
> 
> ...



Infatti. Già tradisci, almeno taci.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Manco per niente cosa?


Che racconto all'amante palle per farlo star meglio o per assecondare il suo bisogno di sentirsi unico.


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che racconto all'amante palle per farlo star meglio o per assecondare il suo bisogno di sentirsi unico.


Se lui è innamorato davvero e anche tu, vedi come è facile cambiare idea.


Secondo te un uomo innamorato, che vorrebbe che tu lasciassi tuo marito, accetta che tu ci scopi???

Ahahahahahahahahha! In un altro mondo. Forse.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


mi è stato chiesto se è un arpìa e io ho risposto per come la vedo io... Facciamo così non tiratela più in ballo e io me ne sto zitta.....ma se mi provatocate
ps certo che è strana sta cosa... sono qui che salto  da voi alla chat con lui..... si sta spazientendo.... vi saluto


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se lui è innamorato davvero e anche tu, vedi come è facile cambiare idea.
> 
> 
> Secondo te un uomo innamorato, che vorrebbe che tu lasciassi tuo marito, accetta che tu ci scopi???
> ...



ho conosciuto pure persone che, proprio perchè amavano dal più profondo l'altro, o anche solo perchè 1-non erano cerebrolesi o imbecilli 2-rispettavano l'amante, non andavano a rompergli le scatole su una cosa che sapevano essere assolutamente scontata e naturale.

Ciccia, ma su 5 uomini, quanti amanti innamorati mentre eri fidanzata hai avuto? Il sardo, Elio mentre eri con F, poi, altri?


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho conosciuto pure persone che, proprio perchè amavano dal più profondo l'altro, o anche solo perchè 1-non erano cerebrolesi o imbecilli 2-rispettavano l'amante, *non andavano a rompergli le scatole su una cosa che sapevano essere assolutamente scontata e naturale.*
> 
> Ciccia, ma su 5 uomini, quanti amanti innamorati mentre eri fidanzata hai avuto? Il sardo, Elio mentre eri con F, poi, altri?


Naturale un corno.
Quante volte qui si è detto a persone impegnate che tradivano "no tu non ami tuo marito, altrimenti non scoperesti con un altro?"

Non vale lo stesso per l'amante?

Non è altrettanto poco credibile una moglie/un marito che dice all'amante "io ti amo" e poi scopa regolarmente con il marito?


Sei molto superficiale a definire cerebroleso/a e imbecille qualcuno che PRETENDE la fedeltà sessuale da una persona con cui c'è un rapporto di amore.
Ci può stare benissimo. Così come ci può stare la bugia consolatoria.

Ma già, io ho preso solo cinque cazzi e dunque per te non posso parlare :rotfl: anche se, al di là della mia esperienza, conosco diverse persone che in queste situazioni ci sguazzano.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Naturale un corno.
> Quante volte qui si è detto a persone impegnate che tradivano "no tu non ami tuo marito, altrimenti non scoperesti con un altro?"
> 
> Non vale lo stesso per l'amante?
> ...



"Cerebroleso", ho esagerato e me ne scuso. Non dovevo usare quella parola.

Ribadisco però. illuso, stupido, imbecille, se pensa che mentre vive un rapporto _extraconiugale, da amante_, la sua amata/amato non vada a letto col legittimo/legittima. Se richiede bugie per essere tranquillo.
Non se chiede fedeltà sessuale a chi ama tout court. Se la chiede all'amante.

Io non sono "tutti", e non ho mai detto a nessuno che non ama il coniuge visto che fa sesso altrove. Come mentalità sono più vicina a quella di Tebe, sempre detto.

Non ho detto che non puoi parlare nè ho usato l'espressione prendere cazzi.
Se ti ho dato l'impressione di sminuirti dato il numero di esperienze sessuali, me ne dispiace. Rileggerò il mio post per vedere se avrei potuto usare espressioni migliori o più felici.
Ero solo curiosa, e in questo momento un pò irritata per la tua reazione che ritengo sproporzionata.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> In effetti sento versioni diverse (l'età si avvicina e cerco di essere pronta).



Tranquilla, tutto come e meglio di prima, pensa, ho pure incontrato l'amico più giovane e che amico!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tranquilla, tutto come e meglio di prima, pensa, ho pure incontrato l'amico più giovane e che amico!



mia mamma si sta dando alla pazza gioia ora che ha più di 60 anni, ed è la prima volta nella sua vita...


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Cerebroleso", ho esagerato e me ne scuso. Non dovevo usare quella parola.
> 
> Ribadisco però. illuso, stupido, imbecille, se pensa che mentre vive un rapporto _extraconiugale, da amante_, la sua amata/amato non vada a letto col legittimo/legittima. Se richiede bugie per essere tranquillo.
> Non se chiede fedeltà sessuale a chi ama tout court. Se la chiede all'amante.
> ...


Mi dispiace per aver usato termini volgari, è che non è la prima volta che ho l'impressione di essere trattata come una che non può capire molto visto che ho avuto solo cinque uomini, e la cosa mi urta un po'.

Se non volevi dire questo, ok, ne prendo atto, e mi scuso per la volgarità. Dopotutto sei tu che decidi cosa volevi intendere 

Sulla tua mentalità, pure io sono vicina a quella vostra, tua e di Tebe. Non direi mai che uno che tradisce non ama. Ma è una mentalità che pochi hanno. I miei pochi amanti non la condividevano assolutamente, da qui le mie bugie scorrette.

Posso dire che il sardo è stato ingenuo e pure Elio, ma io ho fatto la mia buona parte per farglielo credere...

La mia esperienza e quella di altre persone su cui tutti metterebbero la mano sul fuoco mi fa pensare che in queste faccende è meglio non fidarsi troppo...


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Anche tra amiche intime non ho mai superato certi limiti, neppure da tradita infuriata, e non li hanno superati loro. Mi sentirei irrispettosa verso la mia intimità, oltre che verso quella del mio partner. Non ci sono tabù tra amiche ma senso della misura.


Penso che molto stia nel modo in cui si parla del partner, in generale. Se si ha stima e rispetto del proprio compagno, confidare dettagli intimi nel giusto contesto non è necessariamente irrispettoso.

Ho una collega di cinquant'anni che confessa tranquillamente di aver chiuso col sesso, al punto di sperare segretamente che il marito si trovi qualche distrazione nei suoi viaggi di lavoro. Il motivo è che lei non si sente più attratta da lui (non ha comunque la minima voglia di cercarsi altri uomini). Io non ho mai recepito da parte sua una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del marito. Né mi è sembrata inopportuna questa sua confidenza.

Ovvio che ci sono dei limiti che non andrebbero comunque superati, se non in contesti davvero sicuri e protetti (in anonimato, ad esempio... o con amiche strettissime): problemi del compagno o della compagna, ad esempio, che riguardano la sua intimità o possono causare imbarazzo... io ho sentito tipe raccontare in palestra dei problemi di erezione del proprio marito :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mia mamma si sta dando alla pazza gioia ora che ha più di 60 anni, ed è la prima volta nella sua vita...



la capisco, e penso di capire pure cosa può provare, meglio per te, sarà serena e felice.


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tranquilla, tutto come e meglio di prima, pensa, ho pure incontrato l'amico più giovane e che amico!


:dance:


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tranquilla, tutto come e meglio di prima, pensa, ho pure incontrato l'amico più giovane e che amico!


Bene . Quindi le amiche che dicono 'uff che palle io ne farei volentieri a meno' mentono?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Bene . Quindi le amiche che dicono 'uff che palle io ne farei volentieri a meno' mentono?



Mà, considerando che mi dicono che quelle/quelli che hanno messo in sgabuzzino il desiderio sessuale a una certa età, non erano particolarmente attratti dall'idea neppure prima, immagino che anche qui come in tutto dipenda dal carattere...
So anche di arzilli 80enni che piangevano -per modo di dire- coi figli lamentandosi che la moglie, da poco, non gli concedeva più le loro grazie.


----------



## passante (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che ne dite di fare tutti un respiro profondo?
> 
> Abbiamo tutti capito che:
> 
> ...


secondo me ha senso, se e nella misura in cui serve a farti un po' pensare a quello che faresti-fai realmente all'interno della tua coppia e più in generale a quello che sei.  le risposte degli altri ti servono, secondo me, nella misura in cui provi a misurartele addosso. a volte ti confermi nelle tue idee, a volte ti entra dentro un dubbio, il che, secondo me, è salutare. a me serve, scrivere qui.
e forse daniamore non la pensa troppo diversamente, se no avrebbe smesso di leggere/scrivere. e invece no. sbaglio, dani?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Insomma. Ci sono situazioni che vedi in modo diverso negli anni. Purtroppo l'età ti condiziona, se da un lato ti da più sicurezza, dall'altro te ne toglie. Dipende da chi incontri e di chi ti innamori, da che situazione ti circonda.


d'accordo
ma devi sempre avere un certo equilibrio


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> secondo me ha senso, se e nella misura in cui serve a farti un po' pensare a quello che faresti-fai realmente all'interno della tua coppia e più in generale a quello che sei.  le risposte degli altri ti servono, secondo me, nella misura in cui provi a misurartele addosso. a volte ti confermi nelle tue idee, a volte ti entra dentro un dubbio, il che, secondo me, è salutare. a me serve, scrivere qui.
> e forse daniamore non la pensa troppo diversamente, se no avrebbe smesso di leggere/scrivere. e invece no. sbaglio, dani?



Concordo ma fino a un certo punto.
Quantificando, anche se quantificare non ha senso, 10 pagine di "io invece" hanno senso, 20 pagine di "potrebbe non essere come ti dice" pure, ma alla 40esima pagina in cui si fotocopiano le precedenti e si continua, diventa non solo un poco inutile, che vabbè chi se ne importa, ma fa perspirare un senso di irritazione generale, come quando parli a una persona e vedi che non ti ascolta, non sei ascoltata, e si alza la voce, tono su tono, fino a sgolarsi.

Era quello che volevo sottolineare. Che qualche volta si rimane sopra le proprie posizioni, e non significa che gli altri non ci stiano ascoltando, o che noi non stiamo ascoltando gli altri.
Una volta appurato questo, si può andare avanti. Sullo stesso argomento, o su altri simili e affini, o su altri diversi.

E uno può continuare a leggere e scrivere anche solo epr testardaggine, o per "difendere" il proprio uomo, se si pensa di non averlo descritto adeguatamente.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se lui è innamorato davvero e anche tu, vedi come è facile cambiare idea.
> 
> 
> Secondo te un uomo innamorato, che vorrebbe che tu lasciassi tuo marito, accetta che tu ci scopi???
> ...


Ma chi se ne frega di cosa accetta. A parte che se il mio amante dovesse anche solo azzardarsi a sindacare sul mio matrimonio diventa ex all'istante


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comunque penso che un traditore o una traditrice li colga meglio certi meccanismi
> 
> *E' normale dire all'amante, quando c'è un legame sentimentale, che con il partner ufficiale non si tromba*... è una bugia poco credibile che lo/la rende unico/a, non le/gli fa venire il magone, la/lo fa sentire una persona migliore.
> 
> ...


non lo farei mai con la mia amante


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di cosa accetta. A parte che se il mio amante dovesse anche solo azzardarsi a sindacare sul mio matrimonio diventa ex all'istante


Ripeto, quando c'è l'amore di mezzo, tutto può cambiare.

Sbaglio o tu hai sempre detto che del tuo amante non sei innamorata?


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non lo farei mai con la mia amante


Meglio per te se lei accetta che tu fai sesso con la tua partner ufficiale!


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio per te se lei accetta che tu fai sesso con la tua partner ufficiale!


preferirebbe forse la menzogna?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio per te se lei accetta che tu fai sesso con la tua partner ufficiale!


Ma lei non é nella posizione di accettare o meno. É così e se non sta bene non ci sono le badi per iniziare. Fine.


----------



## Tersite (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di cosa accetta. A parte che se il mio amante dovesse anche solo azzardarsi a sindacare sul mio matrimonio diventa ex all'istante[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Non conosco la tua/tue storie ma immagino che il tuo amante sia un piacevole passatempo...e che tu sia innamorata di tuo marito....


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma chi se ne frega di cosa accetta. A parte che se il mio amante dovesse anche solo azzardarsi a sindacare sul mio matrimonio diventa ex all'istante[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma chi se ne frega di cosa accetta. A parte che se il mio amante dovesse anche solo azzardarsi a sindacare sul mio matrimonio diventa ex all'istante[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> preferirebbe forse la menzogna?


Ma per lei sarebbe la verità. Solo tu lo sai che è una bugia e puoi sentirti in colpa.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma per lei sarebbe la verità. Solo tu lo sai che è una bugia e puoi sentirti in colpa.


vero, per lei sarebbe la verità ma per chi la dice sarebbe comunque una menzogna


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Bene . Quindi le amiche che dicono 'uff che palle io ne farei volentieri a meno' mentono?



Non sanno cosa si perdono a farlo bene e volentieri. O si vergognano. 

Non lo farei mai per dovere, neanche morta.


----------



## passante (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo ma fino a un certo punto.
> Quantificando, anche se quantificare non ha senso, 10 pagine di "io invece" hanno senso, 20 pagine di "potrebbe non essere come ti dice" pure, ma alla 40esima pagina in cui si fotocopiano le precedenti e si continua, diventa non solo un poco inutile, che vabbè chi se ne importa, ma fa perspirare un senso di irritazione generale, come quando parli a una persona e vedi che non ti ascolta, non sei ascoltata, e si alza la voce, tono su tono, fino a sgolarsi.
> 
> Era quello che volevo sottolineare. Che qualche volta si rimane sopra le proprie posizioni, e non significa che gli altri non ci stiano ascoltando, o che noi non stiamo ascoltando gli altri.
> ...


può darsi.

:smile:

_edit: _non sono ironico, può darsi che tu abbia ragione. ci penserò (per quello che riguarda *me *e il *mio* scrivere qui dentro, ovviamente)


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vero, per lei sarebbe la verità ma per chi la dice sarebbe comunque una menzogna


Se uno si fa tutti questi scrupoli, tanto vale non tradire e non dirle a NESSUNO, le bugie.


----------



## gas (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se uno si fa tutti questi scrupoli, tanto vale non tradire e non dirle a NESSUNO, le bugie.


vero


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo ma fino a un certo punto.
> Quantificando, anche se quantificare non ha senso, 10 pagine di "io invece" hanno senso, 20 pagine di "potrebbe non essere come ti dice" pure, ma alla 40esima pagina in cui si fotocopiano le precedenti e si continua, diventa non solo un poco inutile, che vabbè chi se ne importa, ma fa perspirare un senso di irritazione generale, come quando parli a una persona e vedi che non ti ascolta, non sei ascoltata, e si alza la voce, tono su tono, fino a sgolarsi.
> 
> Era quello che volevo sottolineare. Che qualche volta si rimane sopra le proprie posizioni, e non significa che gli altri non ci stiano ascoltando, o che noi non stiamo ascoltando gli altri.
> ...



mi batto il petto e mi pento... Verissimo quel che dici , io poi mi stizzisco quando mi provocano e a volte strabordo...ho risposto alle provocazioni con troppa veemenza dimenticandomi che, giustamente, per quanto descriva, per quanto scriva questa è solo una realtà virtuale ma sopratutto che il mio ruolo nella storia che ho raccontato è, per cultura, tradizione e morale comune non è certo dei più " difendibili".Detto ciò , cercando di mantenere i toni bassi ,se continuerò a scrivere e rispondere per " difendere" quella che io reputo, seppure non convenzionale e nata, vissuta nella menzogna  una  storia che si basa su sentimenti veri. IO credo che capiti, nella vita reale ne vedo tutti i giorni di situazioni complicate e non tutti gli uomini, o donne , che si fanno l'amante, lo  fanno per passare il tempo, ammazzare la noia o trastullarsi in giro e è qiesto il nostro caso che mi si creda o meno.. buona giornata a  tutti


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> a parte che all'epoca daniamore non era la sua amante.
> *cmq io mi immagino tranquillamente che un mio compagno parli di me ai suoi amici. In bene se stiamo bene, in male forse se stiamo male.* Sempre rispettosamente se sono stata tanto furba da scegliermi un uomo intelligente.
> e io parleró di lui ai miei amici.
> So che alcuni lo ritengono allucinante.
> ...



Io non lo farei mai. Forse a 14 anni, si diceva che la tal tipa........Poi,anche i ragazzi diventano UOMINI. Magari non tutti.


----------



## passante (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> mi batto il petto e mi pento... Verissimo quel che dici , io poi mi stizzisco quando mi provocano e a volte strabordo...ho risposto alle provocazioni con troppa veemenza dimenticandomi che, giustamente, per quanto descriva, per quanto scriva questa è solo una realtà virtuale ma sopratutto che il mio ruolo nella storia che ho raccontato è, per cultura, tradizione e morale comune non è certo dei più " difendibili".Detto ciò , cercando di mantenere i toni bassi ,se continuerò a scrivere e rispondere per " difendere" quella che io reputo, seppure non convenzionale e nata, vissuta nella menzogna  una  storia che si basa su sentimenti veri. IO credo che capiti, nella vita reale ne vedo tutti i giorni di situazioni complicate e non tutti gli uomini, o donne , che si fanno l'amante, lo  fanno per passare il tempo, ammazzare la noia o trastullarsi in giro e è qiesto il nostro caso che mi si creda o meno.. buona giornata a  tutti


i sentimenti sono sopravvalutati.

(considerazione generale, non particolarmente riferita a dani).


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Dani inutile che spieghi qsta tanto te ne tirano fuori un altra
> 
> 
> Gli hanno pure fatto i conti sulla rata del mutuo ...
> ...


verde perché m'ha fatto veramente ridere e in questi tempi cupi è fantastico :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> cercando di mantenere i toni bassi ,se continuerò a scrivere e rispondere per " difendere" quella che io reputo, seppure non convenzionale e nata, vissuta nella menzogna  una  storia che si basa su sentimenti veri. IO credo che capiti, nella vita reale ne vedo tutti i giorni di situazioni complicate e non tutti gli uomini, o donne , che si fanno l'amante, lo  fanno per passare il tempo, ammazzare la noia o trastullarsi in giro e è qiesto il nostro caso che mi si creda o meno.. buona giornata a  tutti


Io ti credo. Perché è capitato anche a me. Nonostante quello che pensano alcune persone qui dentro, che ci hanno conosciuti e ci hanno "vissuti in diretta", la mia ultima storia extraconiugale é stata una storia molto intensa, un grande amore (anche se di nuovo ci sarà chi penserà che dico cazzate), un amore immenso che ci ha portati spesso a perdere il senso della realtà e anche a farci tanto male. Sicuramente non era una storia nata per passare il tempo, per ammazzare la noia (ho una vita talmente complicata che la noia é proprio l'ultima cosa che mi manca) e nemmeno per trastullarci (me ne sarei scelta uno più vicino e avremmo evitato di prendere decine di aerei pur di passare qualche giorno insieme). Per noi è finita male. Ma non rinnego niente. Spero che a te vada meglio


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Io non capisco perche' su ogni cosa si trovi il pretesto per alzare i toni.

Certo che puo' non scopare la moglie. In questo caso pero' non sarebbe tradimento.

Quando e' successo a me, di essere tradita, ed ho parlato con la troia, e' stata lei a dare per scontsto che noi non scopassimo da anni. 

Lui glielo avra' detto????  Non lo so.

Lasciato credere?

La realta' era ben diversa.

Se questo non scopa la moglie che problemi puo' avere se scopre il tradimento?

Solo economici.

Non si prendera' certo randellate e insulti.

A me non sembrano paragonabili le situazioni.

Sara' pure timida e sntipatica. Pero' sr l'e' sposata. Ci ha fstyo una figlia. Ci vive insieme e non litigano. Avercene.

Lei si accontenta le lasci l' auto.

Dove va potrebbe sorprenderci.

Non diamo x scontato lei.

La piccolina di mio marito non crederebbe mai a chi ho come amico, fatico a crederci io.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non capisco perche' su ogni cosa si trovi il pretesto per alzare i toni.
> 
> Certo che puo' non scopare la moglie. In questo caso pero' non sarebbe tradimento.
> 
> ...


Chi è, il mostro di Lochness? Jack Lo Squartatore? Il Conte Eiacula?


----------



## Calipso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che fatica ti è costato arrivare a questo punto!!
> :smile:


O cara Brunetta.... e si... una fatica durata 3 anni e mezzo un esaurimento nervoso e tante, tante, tante, tante lacrime. 
L'unica cosa che è rimasta, purtroppo, ancora oggi è l'augurio di non incontrarlo mai... mi digusta persino vedere anche soltanto una sua foto nei contatti di whatts'up... tant'è che ho cancellato persino il suo numero dal mio cellulare....


----------



## Calipso (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Calipso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si la mia storia è finita e ad oggi posso dire grazie al cielo.
> ...


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> daniamore ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [/B]
> ...


----------



## Calipso (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Calipso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Devo precisare che le sue imprudenze sono cresciute nel tempo così come la disponibilità del tempo che dedica a me a noi All inizio era molto prudente e ci si vedeva molto meno
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> O cara Brunetta.... e si... una fatica durata 3 anni e mezzo un esaurimento nervoso e tante, tante, tante, tante lacrime.
> L'unica cosa che è rimasta, purtroppo, ancora oggi è l'augurio di non incontrarlo mai... mi digusta persino vedere anche soltanto una sua foto nei contatti di whatts'up... tant'è che ho cancellato persino il suo numero dal mio cellulare....


Va bene anche così.
La vita è faticosa. L'importante è amarci abbastanza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> mi batto il petto e mi pento... Verissimo quel che dici , io poi mi stizzisco quando mi provocano e a volte strabordo...ho risposto alle provocazioni con troppa veemenza dimenticandomi che, giustamente, per quanto descriva, per quanto scriva questa è solo una realtà virtuale ma sopratutto che il mio ruolo nella storia che ho raccontato è, per cultura, tradizione e morale comune non è certo dei più " difendibili".Detto ciò , cercando di mantenere i toni bassi ,se continuerò a scrivere e rispondere per " difendere" quella che io reputo, seppure non convenzionale e nata, vissuta nella menzogna  una  storia che si basa su sentimenti veri. IO credo che capiti, nella vita reale ne vedo tutti i giorni di situazioni complicate e non tutti gli uomini, o donne , che si fanno l'amante, lo  fanno per passare il tempo, ammazzare la noia o trastullarsi in giro e è qiesto il nostro caso che mi si creda o meno.. buona giornata a  tutti


La questione che ci fosse un sentimento vero tra voi non l'ha messa in discussione nessuno.
All'inizio qualcuno ha trovato stantia la giustificazione che non fanno sesso da anni perché, benché accada, è una cosa che viene anche raccontata per ragioni diverse.
Il sentimento vero è anche quello che porta ad accoltellare il partner o che provavano gli amorosi padri che comandavano la Gestapo.
Insomma un sentimento vero non nobilita di per sé persone e relazioni.
Per me la vostra resta una relazione che funziona bene così e che non vedo perché tu voglia cambiarla aspirando a una convivenza che credi sia impossibile. La convivenza è il naturale sbocco da giovani di una relazione che si vuole vivere nel quotidiano ma non la vedo come esigenza così ineluttabile e desiderabile per chi ha già vissuto un matrimonio e ha cresciuto figli e conosciuto anche gli aspetti negativi della stessa.


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> daniamore ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dani....ok... tutto ok... ma quello che non ho ancora capito è (e credimi davvero, come avrai capito, lungi da me giudicare o polemizzare)
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Già ..... Diciamo che non comprendo fino in fondo il suo saper vivere a comparti stagni .io non ne sono stata capace anche e pur volendo bene a mio marito anzi proprio per quello . Sono , come dire  combattuta fra il fatto che comprendo. Davvero i motivi per cui lo fa  motivazioni che io non avevo più ( economiche e salvaguardia dei figli ) ma non comprendo come faccia a gestire emotivamente  la situazione . Forse inconsciamente più o meno  pretenderei che fosse come me  costi quel che costi non tenendo conto che per lui  il  costo sarebbe decisamente  più salato Detto questo non metto in dubbio la sincerità
> Dei suoi sentimenti per me


Potrebbe essere che per lui una donna che ha la funzione accudente, dei figli ma anche di lui, perda quell'appeal che gliela fa vedere come desiderabile?
Questo spiegherebbe come per lui la situazione non gli costi emotivamente ma anzi soddisfi due bisogni che vive come contrapposti.


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> daniamore ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dani....ok... tutto ok... ma quello che non ho ancora capito è (e credimi davvero, come avrai capito, lungi da me giudicare o polemizzare)
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> La mia impressione  e non solo la mia e che sia esattamente il contrario


Cosa è il contrario?
Lui ha una moglie per la quale non prova attrazione ma se la tiene.
Tu ti domandi perché non soffra emotivamente dallo sdoppiamento.
Io faccio un'ipotesi di separazione delle due figure di donna e dici che è il contrario? Può essere ma non è coerente con quello che hai raccontato tu.
Perché lo dici,  si fa far da mangiare da te, ti porta i calzini mefitici:mrgreen:?
Lui soffre o no dello sdoppiamento?


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è il contrario?
> Lui ha una moglie per la quale non prova attrazione ma se la tiene.
> Tu ti domandi perché non soffra emotivamente dallo sdoppiamento.
> Io faccio un'ipotesi di separazione delle due figure di donna e dici che è il contrario? Può essere ma non è coerente con quello che hai raccontato tu.
> ...


Il contrario nel senso di accudimento non. O. Non solo  materiale . Se però vi rispondo in base a quel che vedo e so mi massacrate quindi è tutto .....


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Mi viene in mente una coppia.

Lui, sposato con figli.
Lei -non la moglie, l'amante- una collega di lavoro, single.

Non mi ricordo quanti anni sono stati assieme. Parecchi. Lui viveva metà del tempo nella casa della moglie, metà del tempo a casa dell'amante. A lavoro assieme, in giro assieme, tutti sapevano di loro, si presentavano come coppia.
Non so perchè lui non si sia separto. Non li conosco personalmente, mi ha parlato di loro una persona che invece li conosceva.

Lui, poveraccio, colpito da un infarto improvviso... al funerale, moglie e amante erano presenti entrambe. E ad entrambe andavano le condoglianze di tutti.


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente una coppia.
> 
> Lui, sposato con figli.
> Lei -non la moglie, l'amante- una collega di lavoro, single.
> ...


Sembra la storia di una coppia  ma io conosco solo lei  era già vedova e ha scoperto solo dopo la sua morte improvvisa che lui aveva l amante. Collega. Da 8 anni


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Sembra la storia di una coppia  ma io conosco solo lei  era già vedova e ha scoperto solo dopo la sua morte improvvisa che lui aveva l amante. Collega. Da 8 anni


Tipo "Le Fate Ignoranti"... 
Che tristezza!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tipo "Le Fate Ignoranti"...
> Che tristezza!



O "l'erba di Grace", anche.
Tristissimo quando le due si incontrano la prima volta.

Per la coppia di cui parlavo io, invece, la moglie sapeva.


----------



## Calipso (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Il contrario nel senso di accudimento non. O. Non solo materiale . *Se però vi rispondo in base a quel che vedo e so mi massacrate quindi è tutto .....*


*


*Prendi quello che secondo te ha senso, e non valutare come un attacco personale certe frasi... Spesso sono i modi che sono sbagliati... non ciò che viene detto (non vale per tutti ovviamente, nessuno di noi ha la sfera di cristallo e ognuno di noi ha detto o può dire delle cazzate enormi in relazioni alle situazioni qui raccontate... )


----------



## Calipso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tipo "Le Fate Ignoranti"...
> Che tristezza!




Paragone secondo me non troppo azzeccato... Gran film comunque!!!


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi è, il mostro di Lochness? Jack Lo Squartatore? Il Conte Eiacula?



Magari!

Diciamo che potrebbe tranquillamente farsi fotografare vicino alla Bellucci e lei farebbe bella figura!


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari!
> 
> Diciamo che potrebbe tranquillamente farsi fotografare vicino alla Bellucci e lei farebbe bella figura!


A chi vi riferite ? Tu è Joe intendo


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari!
> 
> Diciamo che potrebbe tranquillamente farsi fotografare vicino alla Bellucci e lei farebbe bella figura!


...

Ma lei bella figura la fa uguale...


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma lei bella figura la fa uguale...



La fa doppia. A me piaceva molto anche suo marito.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La fa doppia. A me piaceva molto anche suo marito.


A me no ma che t'importa.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

Io continuo a pensare che quando un uomo vuole veramente una donna se la prende. Sempre se lei ricambia ovviamente. Figli soldi ecc.ecc. tutto si sistema se c'è la volontà. Forse semplicemente le vostre aspettative sono diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Il contrario nel senso di accudimento non. O. Non solo  materiale . Se però vi rispondo in base a quel che vedo e so mi massacrate quindi è tutto .....


Non ho capito la risposta.
Se intendi che lei non lo accudisce come secondo te dovrebbe è un discorso diverso da quello che facevo io e che ipotizzava che lui avesse due esigenze affettive ed emozionali diverse e complementari e che spiegherebbe perché lui non soffra della situazione.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Dani che ne dici di un nuovo nick?
Mi ascolti?

Che ne pensi...Silviadaldolcemembro?


----------



## Spider (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dani che ne dici di un nuovo nick?
> Mi ascolti?
> *​*
> Che ne pensi...*Silviadaldolcemembro*?


io, aggiungere ...*.caldo.

*


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io, aggiungere ...*.caldo.
> 
> *


Se solo mi ascoltasse....
No invece sta qua a farsi massacrare...
Da chi suo malgrado...

Non può che vedere in lei
quella che ha ciulato il loro marito...

Una moglie
Non può capire che cosa significa essere single
e andare con uno sposato.

Da cui si dice
La moglie non deve sapere 
quanto è buono il cacio con le pere....


----------



## Tersite (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito la risposta.
> Se intendi che lei non lo accudisce come secondo te dovrebbe è un discorso diverso da quello che facevo io e che ipotizzava che lui avesse due esigenze affettive ed emozionali diverse e complementari e che spiegherebbe perché lui non soffra della situazione.



No non intendo questo, ma proprio il contrario; cioè che è lui che, non in senso materiale,o solo in parte, accudisce lei.


----------



## Tersite (6 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo mi ascoltasse....
> No invece sta qua a farsi massacrare...
> Da chi suo malgrado...
> 
> ...


La moglie non deve o non vuole sapere? Io ricordo una coppia di amici. Di tanti anni fa  ; lei appena avuto il figlio si è lasciata andare  ingrassava a vista d occhio  , concentrata solo sul figlio chiamava suo marito Papa' E anche quando il figlio era più grande  non voleva saperne di uscire da sola col marito  e nemmeno di fare sesso con lui Il bimbo nel lettone  in casa entravano solo i suoi genitori  e era caustica  polemica a dismisura  con lui per ogni sciocchezza al punto che non poteva nemmeno dire la sua sull educazione del figlio , poi ragazzo . Lui a un certo punto l ha tradita  e si è fatto beccare . A quel punto ha fatto il diavolo a quattro ..... Ma la coppia va coltivata l amore accudito e nutrito A parte qualche soggetto " predisposto
" io credo che nessuno si intrufoli in una coppia sana  e che la responsabilità  di un tradimento in certe situazioni vada equamente distribuito A ognuno il suo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> No non intendo questo, ma proprio il contrario; cioè che è lui che, non in senso materiale,o solo in parte, accudisce lei.


Anche questa può essere un'esigenza complementare al rapporto con te.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> La moglie non deve o non vuole sapere? Io ricordo una coppia di amici. Di tanti anni fa  ; lei appena avuto il figlio si è lasciata andare  ingrassava a vista d occhio  , concentrata solo sul figlio chiamava suo marito Papa' E anche quando il figlio era più grande  non voleva saperne di uscire da sola col marito  e nemmeno di fare sesso con lui Il bimbo nel lettone  in casa entravano solo i suoi genitori  e era caustica  polemica a dismisura  con lui per ogni sciocchezza al punto che non poteva nemmeno dire la sua sull educazione del figlio , poi ragazzo . Lui a un certo punto l ha tradita  e si è fatto beccare . A quel punto ha fatto il diavolo a quattro ..... Ma la coppia va coltivata l amore accudito e nutrito A parte qualche soggetto " predisposto
> " io credo che nessuno si intrufoli in una coppia sana  e che la responsabilità  di un tradimento in certe situazioni vada equamente distribuito A ognuno il suo


 che responsabilità hai avuto nella fine del tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Tersite (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questa può essere un'esigenza complementare al rapporto con te.


Certo e quando dico che comprendo  razionalmente il suo non scegliere tengo conto anche di questo aspetto  e mi chiedo preferirei essere  amata da un uomo che per me abbandonerebbe chi ha bisogno di lui  , la sua famiglia? E mi rispondo che  si sarebbe lusinghiero per me ma si rivelerebbe superficiale ed egoista  il tipo di uomo che non stimo


----------



## Tersite (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> che responsabilità hai avuto nella fine del tuo matrimonio?


Non ho lottato forse abbastanza mentre lui si allontanava  ma devo dire che ci siamo arresi abbastanza serena mente al fatto che semplicemente non ci amavamo più. Che il bene che provavamo uno verso l altra non era sufficiente  per tirare avanti  fingere di essere una coppia  Ora siamo amici  al punto che vi confidiamo e ci consigliamo sulle nostre rispettive storie oltre. a darci una mano quando serve  oltre al figlio oltre insomma


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> La moglie non deve o non vuole sapere? Io ricordo una coppia di amici. Di tanti anni fa  ; lei appena avuto il figlio si è lasciata andare  ingrassava a vista d occhio  , concentrata solo sul figlio chiamava suo marito Papa' E anche quando il figlio era più grande  non voleva saperne di uscire da sola col marito  e nemmeno di fare sesso con lui Il bimbo nel lettone  in casa entravano solo i suoi genitori  e era caustica  polemica a dismisura  con lui per ogni sciocchezza al punto che non poteva nemmeno dire la sua sull educazione del figlio , poi ragazzo . Lui a un certo punto l ha tradita  e si è fatto beccare . A quel punto ha fatto il diavolo a quattro ..... Ma la coppia va coltivata l amore accudito e nutrito A parte qualche soggetto " predisposto
> " io credo che nessuno si intrufoli in una coppia sana  e che la responsabilità  di un tradimento in certe situazioni vada equamente distribuito A ognuno il suo


Infatti
Mia moglie dice sempre che io le ho fatto scontare care
certe cose...

Laonde per cui
quinci fuor quete le lanose gote...

Io dico che una donna sposata che non ha mai tradito
non sa come vive una single innamorata di un uomo sposato.

Io non posso immaginare come è gestire un agriturismo
tu non puoi immaginare come sia vivere suonando l'organo a canne.

E se una donna sposata tenta di misurare la single che ciula con suo marito
può solo fare proiezioni di films
inesistenti...

Mi spiace
Fantastica parla del letto in un certo modo
io dico quello che gli amanti si dicono nel letto: resta nel letto.


----------



## Tersite (6 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti
> Mia moglie dice sempre che io le ho fatto scontare care
> certe cose...
> 
> ...


Devo essere sincera ?non c'ho capito molto.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Certo e quando dico che comprendo  razionalmente il suo non scegliere tengo conto anche di questo aspetto  e mi chiedo preferirei essere  amata da un uomo che per me abbandonerebbe chi ha bisogno di lui  , la sua famiglia? E mi rispondo che  si sarebbe lusinghiero per me ma si rivelerebbe superficiale ed egoista  il tipo di uomo che non stimo





daniamore ha detto:


> Non ho lottato forse abbastanza mentre lui si allontanava  ma devo dire che ci siamo arresi abbastanza serena mente al fatto che semplicemente non ci amavamo più. Che il bene che provavamo uno verso l altra non era sufficiente  per tirare avanti  fingere di essere una coppia  Ora siamo amici  al punto che vi confidiamo e ci consigliamo sulle nostre rispettive storie oltre. a darci una mano quando serve  oltre al figlio oltre insomma


La domanda, l'avrai capito, era provocatoria perché così come tu non ti sei impegnata (secondo l'idea da te espressa) a rinfocolare l'amore con tuo marito, altrettanto è successo nell'altro matrimonio, da parte di entrambi ed è quindi forzato pensare che la moglie sia colpevole.
La responsabilità di dare il colpo di grazia a un'unione l'ha tutta chi sceglie di tradire.
Certamente chi abbandona la famiglia non è stimabile.
In ogni situazione adattiamo i nostri pensieri alla realtà.
Questo può essere chiamato elasticità, riconoscimento delle sfumature o anche in modi negativi.
Lo facciamo un po' tutti.


----------



## Tersite (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda, l'avrai capito, era provocatoria perché così come tu non ti sei impegnata (secondo l'idea da te espressa) a rinfocolare l'amore con tuo marito, altrettanto è successo nell'altro matrimonio, da parte di entrambi ed è quindi forzato pensare che la moglie sia colpevole.
> La responsabilità di dare il colpo di grazia a un'unione l'ha tutta chi sceglie di tradire.
> Certamente chi abbandona la famiglia non è stimabile.
> In ogni situazione adattiamo i nostri pensieri alla realtà.
> ...


Ho detto " non abbastanza  forse' E vero  mi sono arresa dopo  che per quanto mi impegnassi a mantenere vivo il rapporto  mio marito continuava a essere distaccato freddo sopratutto  per quel che riguardava l intimità Essere rifiutati a lungo e sistematicamente e umiliante 
e a un certo punto ho smesso di farlo  per non stare peggio Dal canto suo non si è mosso , anche per questo quando io , sempre io, ho sollevato la questione  ha ammesso  la sua latitanza e le sue responsabilità e abbiamo deciso che era ora che ognuno prendesse la sua strega . Ho confessato il tradimento e lui  ha capito che se qualcuno si era intrufolato fra di noi buona parte delle responsabilità erano anche sue


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Ho detto " non abbastanza  forse' E vero  mi sono arresa dopo  che per quanto mi impegnassi a mantenere vivo il rapporto  mio marito continuava a essere distaccato freddo sopratutto  per quel che riguardava l intimità Essere rifiutati a lungo e sistematicamente e umiliante
> e a un certo punto ho smesso di farlo  per non stare peggio Dal canto suo non si è mosso , anche per questo quando io , sempre io, ho sollevato la questione  ha ammesso  la sua latitanza e le sue responsabilità e abbiamo deciso che era ora che ognuno prendesse la sua strega . Ho confessato il tradimento e lui  ha capito che se qualcuno si era intrufolato fra di noi buona parte delle responsabilità erano anche sue


Non trovi strane analogie con la situazione matrimoniale del tuo amante?


----------



## Tersite (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovi strane analogie con la situazione matrimoniale del tuo amante?


Mah.... non saprei, una cosa è certa gli attori sono diversi
ps intendevo dire strade non streghe.....


----------



## Tersite (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovi strane analogie con la situazione matrimoniale del tuo amante?


E tu le trovi ? sono curiosa.....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> E tu le trovi ? sono curiosa.....


Io sì. Altrimenti non l'avrei scritto.
Per me sono evidenti.
Il tuo amante, scegliendo te, ti ha dato conferma che il disinteresse sessuale di tuo marito non dipendeva da te ma dalle circostanze, visto che uno che non prova interesse per la moglie (che però se l'è cercata perché è antipatica e disinteressata al sesso mica piena di passione come te, nonostante la menopausa, contrariamente a tua madre) è coinvolto passionalmente da te.


----------



## Tersite (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì. Altrimenti non l'avrei scritto.
> Per me sono evidenti.
> Il tuo amante, scegliendo te, ti ha dato conferma che il disinteresse sessuale di tuo marito non dipendeva da te ma dalle circostanze, visto che uno che non prova interesse per la moglie (che però se l'è cercata perché è antipatica e disinteressata al sesso mica piena di passione come te, nonostante la menopausa, contrariamente a tua madre) è coinvolto passionalmente da te.


Diciamo che eravamo entrambi in crisi e che la nostra intesa era già evidente anche se latente, sopratutto a livello mentale. Riguardo alla moglie antipatica e disinteressata al sesso , credo proprio che almeno per la seconda sia una cosa sopravvenuta col tempo, ma forse anche la prima ( faccio un ipotesi eh? ) Da giovane sarà stata timida e l'antipatia, la sua asocialità sia venuta "maturando" ,magari il suo carattere è diventato più duro per difendersi...Ne conosco di gente così.... IO, si sono sempre stata istintiva, passionale, curiosa ; un animale sociale insomma...e credo sia questo che da subito l'abbia attirato di me, mi dice spesso che sono " troppo forte!!!!"


----------



## Tersite (7 Febbraio 2014)

Visto  che a furor di popolo mi si chiede di cambiare nik  Ma........ come diavolo si fa ?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Visto  che a furor di popolo mi si chiede di cambiare nik  Ma........ come diavolo si fa ?


Manda un mp a quibbelkurz
ma ti consiglio prima di darti una letta alla lista utenti...
che magari....

che ne dici di Biondic?
La mitica ballerina dell'ottavo nano?


----------



## Tersite (7 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Manda un mp a quibbelkurz
> ma ti consiglio prima di darti una letta alla lista utenti...
> che magari....
> 
> ...


Naaa non mi piace; fatto attendo risposta 
e se non vi piace nemmeno questo vi attaccate al tram OK ?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

daniamore ha detto:


> Naaa non mi piace; fatto attendo risposta
> e se non vi piace nemmeno questo vi attaccate al tram OK ?


ok...


----------



## Tersite (10 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ok...


ok ora sono Tersite  vi  piace?
ci sentiamo a presto


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> ok ora sono Tersite vi piace?
> ci sentiamo a presto


Tersite era il peggiore degli Achei.
Brutto
Gobbo
Zoppo
aveva le gambe storte e la testa a pera.
Parlava pure a sproposito e regolarmente lo bastonavano.

Oh, contenta tu...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tersite era il peggiore degli Achei.
> Brutto
> Gobbo
> Zoppo
> ...


lo sapevo pure io!!!! oddio una cosa che so!!!!! 
bom bom bom bom uuuuuu


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tersite era il peggiore degli Achei.
> Brutto
> Gobbo
> Zoppo
> ...


Ecco.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo sapevo pure io!!!! oddio una cosa che so!!!!!
> *bom bom bom bom uuuuuu*


Qui Radio Londra........


----------



## Principessa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> ok ora sono Tersite  vi  piace?
> ci sentiamo a presto


Molto meglio Tersite che quel nick da bimbaminkia di prima!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui Radio Londra........


Ma erano salti di gioia


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì alla tua amica di farsi vedere da uno bravo o mandala a fare in culo. O entrambe.



:up:


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì alla tua amica di farsi vedere da uno bravo o mandala a fare in culo. O entrambe.


Se permetti alle mie frequentazioni, amicizie, ci penso io...tu pensa alle tue:up:


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tersite era il peggiore degli Achei.
> Brutto
> Gobbo
> Zoppo
> ...



Tersite è lo pseudonimo che usa un amico per firmare dei romanzi molto belli...
Non sono brutta
Non sono gobba
Ho le gambe dritte
e la testa , magari de coccio, ma non a pera
Ogni tanto mi capita di parlare a sproposito, proprio come a tutti voi
E qui dentro di bastonate ne ho prese ... pazienza

ps

Stiamo mettendo giù le ferie; abbiamo in programma un paio di viaggetti ( lowcoast)  e domenica si va via per 3 giorni.....alla faccia di chi dice che mi accontento delle briciole


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Tersite è lo pseudonimo che usa un amico per firmare dei romanzi molto belli...
> Non sono brutta
> Non sono gobba
> Ho le gambe dritte
> ...



contenta tu


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Tersite è lo pseudonimo che usa un amico per firmare dei romanzi molto belli...
> Non sono brutta
> Non sono gobba
> Ho le gambe dritte
> ...



3 giorni lowcost (cioe' e' bassocosto, non bassacosta) sono briciole


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 3 giorni lowcost (cioe' e' bassocosto, non bassacosta) sono briciole


Tesoro c'è la crisi e lui è un operaio e comunque questi sono solo i primi.....senza contare i vari week-end , serate e domeniche.... visto che lavoriamo entrambi.....


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Tesoro c'è la crisi e lui è un operaio e comunque questi sono solo i primi.....senza contare i vari week-end , serate e domeniche.... visto che lavoriamo entrambi.....


lavoriamo tutti ....


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lavoriamo tutti ....


appunto!!! (più o meno )e quasi tutto il tempo libero lo passiamo insieme....fisicamente e se non possiamo altrimenti
virtualmente....


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> appunto!!! (più o meno )e quasi tutto il tempo libero lo passiamo insieme....fisicamente e se non possiamo altrimenti
> virtualmente....



e a te questo basta? vivere da amanti a vita ti sta bene?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> appunto!!! (più o meno )e quasi tutto il tempo libero lo passiamo insieme....fisicamente e se non possiamo altrimenti
> virtualmente....



oddio..illusa.....sei la moglie ? no.....
sei l amante ? si.....
fatti le domande e datti le risposte, non che navighi per prati rosa pieni di tyeletabis e peppa pig....
io lo dico per te


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> oddio..illusa.....sei la moglie ? no.....
> sei l amante ? si.....
> fatti le domande e datti le risposte, non che navighi per prati rosa pieni di tyeletabis e peppa pig....
> io lo dico per te


si sono l'amante ma mi da molto di più di quel che una donna può desiderare da chi ama....e io , di metter su famiglia, anche no....non ho l'età ed ho già dato..


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> si sono l'amante ma mi da molto di più di quel che una donna può desiderare da chi ama....e io , di metter su famiglia, anche no....non ho l'età ed ho già dato..


Quanti anni hai? Hai figli?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> si sono l'amante ma mi da molto di più di quel che una donna può desiderare da chi ama....e io , di metter su famiglia, anche no....non ho l'età ed ho già dato..


c'e' tanto altro....non solo famiglia...
ma poi, oh, deve star bene a te.....solo che...sai....ti staio davvero facendo prendere per il culo alla grande......
ma ripeto....deve star bene a te......
alcune donne sono soddisfatte cosi......ma non ti illudere davvero che ti sta dando tutto quello che ha....non sei tu quella che lui ha scelto per la vita....ricordalo


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e a te questo basta? vivere da amanti a vita ti sta bene?


Non metto ipoteche sul futuro, per ora mi basta, con qualche momento di crisi ovvio, ma chi ne è immune? le coppie ufficiali ? mah......


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Non metto ipoteche sul futuro, per ora mi basta, con qualche momento di crisi ovvio, ma chi ne è immune? le coppie ufficiali ? mah......



e tu ti ci metti mai nei panni di quella "ufficiale"? pensa se ci fossi tu al suo posto


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ohi,

sì, non è la moglie.
Ma lei vuole lui. LUI. Non "un uomo con cui convivere" qualunque.
Certo, vivere con LUI sarebbe il massimo.
Ma se non si può? Se lei è convinta che queste ragioni siano buone?


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> c'e' tanto altro....non solo famiglia...
> ma poi, oh, deve star bene a te.....solo che...sai....ti staio davvero facendo prendere per il culo alla grande......
> ma ripeto....deve star bene a te......
> alcune donne sono soddisfatte cosi......ma non ti illudere davvero che ti sta dando tutto quello che ha....non sei tu quella che lui ha scelto per la vita....ricordalo



 No  certo che non mi ha scelta, non ci conoscevamo allora,ma è tut'altro che felice della scelta di allora e non mi faccio prendere per il culo tranquilla.
C'è molto altro, lo so, amici interessi passioni e condivisioni di ideali,,, che coltiviamo insieme....


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai? Hai figli?


54 un figlio e ad aprile divento nonna....


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi,
> 
> sì, non è la moglie.
> Ma lei vuole lui. LUI. Non "un uomo con cui convivere" qualunque.
> ...


infatti deve star bene a lui.....
e' una che si accontenta in primis e si sta facendo rigirare a suo (di lui) piacimento....
bon...ripeto...se va bene a lei...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> No  certo che non mi ha scelta, non ci conoscevamo allora,ma è tut'altro che felice della scelta di allora e non mi faccio prendere per il culo tranquilla.
> C'è molto altro, lo so, amici interessi passioni e condivisioni di ideali,,, che coltiviamo insieme....


te la racconti bene......
e perche non molla tutto per te? spiegamelo va....


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu ti ci metti mai nei panni di quella "ufficiale"? pensa se ci fossi tu al suo posto


Si ci ho provato, ma non mi riguarda, se sta bene a lei evidentemente ......


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> 54 un figlio e ad aprile divento nonna....


Lasciati sempre una porta aperta per qualcun'altro. Poi fai come vuoi.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lasciati sempre una porta aperta per qualcun'altro. Poi fai come vuoi.


rosso mio


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> te la racconti bene......
> e perche non molla tutto per te? spiegamelo va....



pechè sennò resta senza 'na lira


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi,
> 
> sì, non è la moglie.
> Ma lei vuole lui. LUI. Non "un uomo con cui convivere" qualunque.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lasciati sempre una porta aperta per qualcun'altro. Poi fai come vuoi.


quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> rosso mio


Non dirmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> infatti deve star bene a lui.....
> e' una che si accontenta in primis e si sta facendo rigirare a suo (di lui) piacimento....
> bon...ripeto...se va bene a lei...



Non penso che sia necessariamente vero quel che dici.

"accontentarsi" di che?
Ci si accontenta sempre... tu ti accontenti di uno che in più occasioni ti ha trattato come uno straccio (parere mio a leggere quello che hai scritto), ma tu sai se "ti accontenti" o no.
Tu ti "accontenti" di vivere in un posto che detesti. per lui. Ma saprai tu se ne vale la pena o no.
(Così, tanto per dire, da quello che scrivi, a parte la cosa del pollicione, direi che non ne vale la pena per nulla e che ti stai gettando via, ma solo per dirti quanto è facile giudicare da cose che si leggono)

Ci si "accontenta" di vivere in dignitosa povertà invece che scegliere oculatamente un benestante. Ci si accontenta di avere un figlio solo invece che 5 pargoli perchè lui non se la sente.

Dove metti il limite?
Che lei lo metta dove si sente... sembra consapevole, lucida, ergo che faccia quello che si sente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> contenta tu


Tenere l'asticella bassa è un modo di fare la propria gara.
:singleeye:


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> te la racconti bene......
> e perche non molla tutto per te? spiegamelo va....


Perchè l'ho già raccontato  fino alla nausea... se hai voglia torna indietro a rileggere.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non penso che sia necessariamente vero quel che dici.
> 
> "accontentarsi" di che?
> Ci si accontenta sempre... tu ti accontenti di uno che in più occasioni ti ha trattato come uno straccio (parere mio a leggere quello che hai scritto), ma tu sai se "ti accontenti" o no.
> ...


vabbe volevi sparare 4 cattiverie gratuiote cosi......tanto per.....mi pare giusto...
non c'entyra nulla quello che ahi scritto con questa storia qui.....
io non sono l amante, quindi non mi sto accontentando......io faccio delle scelte, e non e' accontentarsi....mi sta bene cosi, che e' diverso. quando non mi stara' piu bene stai serena che non mi accontentero. io sono contenta adesso....
non mi nascondo, non lo divido con nessun altra. come fai a dire che mi sto gettando via se non conosci ne lui ne la mia relazione con lui, ne il nostro rapporto? proprio perche e a parte il pollicione io non ho scritto quasi nulla di noi. non ho mai aperto un thread parlando dei miei problemi con lui, e' uscito una volta il discorso degli attacchi di panico suoi in un momento di crisi sua.....se poi tu ti basi sulle valutazioni che fa JB, libera di pensare quello che vuoi.....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss, guarda che non ti volevo offendere eh. Il tutto è stato scritto per evidenziare che è difficile giudicare la vita altrui, e che è facile vedere difetti dove chi li vive non ne vede.

Qualche volta è vero... qualche volta si sta male e non ce ne si accorge neppure. ma non sempre.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vabbe volevi sparare 4 cattiverie gratuiote cosi......tanto per.....mi pare giusto...
> non c'entyra nulla quello che ahi scritto con questa storia qui.....
> io non sono l amante, quindi non mi sto accontentando......io faccio delle scelte, e non e' accontentarsi....mi sta bene cosi, che e' diverso. quando non mi stara' piu bene stai serena che non mi accontentero. io sono contenta adesso....
> non mi nascondo, non lo divido con nessun altra. come fai a dire che mi sto gettando via se non conosci ne lui ne la mia relazione con lui, ne il nostro rapporto? proprio perche e a parte il pollicione io non ho scritto quasi nulla di noi. non ho mai aperto un thread parlando dei miei problemi con lui, e' uscito una volta il discorso degli attacchi di panico suoi in un momento di crisi sua.....se poi tu ti basi sulle valutazioni che fa JB, libera di pensare quello che vuoi.....



Ups,

hai scritto assieme a me.

Sì, mi era venuto il dubbio che tu interpretassi male il mio scritto.
non immaginavo _così_ male, tanto da pensare che io avessi voluto scrivere cattiverie.

Non volevo, e non sono cattiverie.
E' un parallelo.
Non conta essere amante o moglie o compagna o quel che è.
Quello che dicevo è che in ogni storia ci sono cose belle e cose brutte, ognuno compie scelte che per altri risultano "accontentarsi" magari.

Io penso che tu scelga, e penso che Tersite scelga.

I punti dolenti di una relazione non sono solo essere compagni o amanti. Ci sono, come tu hai scritto, cosa fa lui durante un attacco di panico, come si comporta con te appena trasferita. C'è il pollicione, c'è l'aiutarti a crescere. C'è quanto hai dovuto aspettare per la convivenza.
Miss, *non *sto cercando di convincerti, nè lo volevo fare prima, che il tuo uomo è cattivo e che tu ti accontenti.
Ti facevo vedere come lo stesso discorso che fai tu, lo si può fare a te, limitandosi a leggere quel che scrivi.

Ti dicevo che nessun rapporto è perfetto, e che ognuno sceglie. E che tu dica a qualcuno che si accontenta, io lo trovo offensivo. Anche perchè, ripeto, nessun rapporto è perfetto e neppure il tuo.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> miss, guarda che non ti volevo offendere eh. Il tutto è stato scritto per evidenziare che è difficile giudicare la vita altrui, e che è facile vedere difetti dove chi li vive non ne vede.
> 
> Qualche volta è vero... qualche volta si sta male e non ce ne si accorge neppure. ma non sempre.



va bene cosi....le tue valutazioni mi sono chiarissime.....
io non ho giudicato....volevo solo sapere perche si ostina  stare con un uomo che dice di amarla ma che per me, per come la penso io, non la ama affatto.....io sono dell idea che un uomo che dice dio amarti molla tutto e sta con te, soldi o non soldi.
tu hai dato un bel giudizio negativo della mia relazione con una persona che A non conosci B di cui non sai proprio nulla manco per sentito dire, perche le poche cose che ho scritto io, sono solo quelle 2 o 3 negative......il resto non lo conosci......

ma va bene cosi....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene cosi....le tue valutazioni mi sono chiarissime.....
> io non ho giudicato....volevo solo sapere perche si ostina  stare con un uomo che dice di amarla ma che per me, per come la penso io, non la ama affatto.....io sono dell idea che un uomo che dice dio amarti molla tutto e sta con te, soldi o non soldi.
> tu hai dato un bel giudizio negativo della mia relazione con una persona che A non conosci B di cui non sai proprio nulla manco per sentito dire, perche le poche cose che ho scritto io, sono solo quelle 2 o 3 negative......il resto non lo conosci......
> 
> ma va bene cosi....


Ciccia, nota bene che ora tutto quel che faccio è girare il discorso. Per dirti che anche il tuo è un giudizio.

_non hai giudicato_: le hai detto che si accontenta, valutando implicitamente che quello che ha sia poco. 
_Volevi sapere perchè si ostina_: perchè lo ama e perchè le sta bene. Come sta bene a te stare come stai. E come te, quando non le starà bene compirà altre scelte.

_Per te, per come la pensi tu, non la ama: _tu li conosci? vivi con loro? che ne sai tu di loro? Questo tu hai scritto a me quando ho detto che da quel che scrivi, mi sembra che tu ti stia sacrificando troppo. Non lo avrei scritto, e me lo sarei tenuta per me (tutti noi ci facciamo una opinione delle cose altrui) se tu non fossi stata così categorica nel giudicare quello che lei ha.

Sì, cara, ai miei occhi, da quello che scrivi, il tuo ragazzo non ti tratta bene. E sono consapevole, e ho più volte ribadito che la mia opinione viene solo da quello che tu hai scritto. So che è una opinione basata solo su quello. 

Puoi, però, pensare a questo: quanto brutto è sentirsi scrivere che il proprio rapporto non è bello? Perchè tu senti di poterlo scrivere così in allegria a Tersite, quando senti perfettamente che, nonostante io abbia specificato che so che mi baso su impressioni, una opinione negativa è se non altro fastidiosa?

Tu hai detto che ho scritto cattiverie gratuite. Giudicare lei una che sia accontenta, una che ha poco e viene rigirata da lui come lui vuole?
Non credo sia cattiveria, ma mi appare piuttosto superficiale.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia, nota bene che ora tutto quel che faccio è girare il discorso. Per dirti che anche il tuo è un giudizio.
> 
> _non hai giudicato_: le hai detto che si accontenta, valutando implicitamente che quello che ha sia poco.
> _Volevi sapere perchè si ostina_: perchè lo ama e perchè le sta bene. Come sta bene a te stare come stai. E come te, quando non le starà bene compirà altre scelte.
> ...


sono pensieri tuoi.
nota solo una differenza. IO NON SONO UN AMANTE. ho una relazione normalissima. 
il discorso che tu fai a me dovresti farlo a tutto il forum.....
tu sei intervenuta in una cosa in cui non c entravi...per cosa? farmi la lezione sul giudicare o meno?
ste cose al massimo poteva dirmele lei, non certo te, che hai la prova ben chiara che non t ho mai giudicata ne espresso pareri sulla tua vita.....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sono pensieri tuoi.
> nota solo una differenza. IO NON SONO UN AMANTE. ho una relazione normalissima.
> il discorso che tu fai a me dovresti farlo a tutto il forum.....
> tu sei intervenuta in una cosa in cui non c entravi...per cosa? farmi la lezione sul giudicare o meno?
> ste cose al massimo poteva dirmele lei, non certo te, che hai la prova ben chiara che non t ho mai giudicata ne espresso pareri sulla tua vita.....



Siamo su un forum, intervengo dove sono interessata.
Sì, la storia di Tersite mi interessa.
Un giudizio che reputo affrettato sull'accontentarsi, ammetto, mi tocca.
E quindi rispondo. Anche a te. Esattamente come si fa su un forum, dove tutti intervengono su tutto.

Mi spiace se le mie parole hanno toccato punti sensibili, ma non sei l'unica ad averli, li ho anche io 

Il mio punto era: essere amante o no non c'entra. Non tutte le amanti si accontentano, non tutte le regolarmente accompagnate hanno tutto quello che vogliono e sono donne che non si fanno rigirare.

Ohi, parlo per me adesso. Io sì che mi accontentavo di meno delle briciole, mi accontentavo di polvere e cenere con mio marito. Non giudicavo negativamente te. 
Speravo di farti notare che "accontentarsi" vuol dire tutto e niente, e dipende.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sono pensieri tuoi.
> nota solo una differenza. IO NON SONO UN AMANTE. *ho una relazione normalissima.
> *il discorso che tu fai a me dovresti farlo a tutto il forum.....
> tu sei intervenuta in una cosa in cui non c entravi...per cosa? farmi la lezione sul giudicare o meno?
> ste cose al massimo poteva dirmele lei, non certo te, che hai la prova ben chiara che non t ho mai giudicata ne espresso pareri sulla tua vita.....


Aspè, ma quella dove lui può fare il cazzo che vuole e tu no? Ah, bella. Normale.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, ma quella dove lui può fare il cazzo che vuole e tu no? Ah, bella. Normale.


tu fatti i cazzi tuoi che oggi mi hai gia stancato......


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum, intervengo dove sono interessata.
> Sì, la storia di Tersite mi interessa.
> Un giudizio che reputo affrettato sull'accontentarsi, ammetto, mi tocca.
> E quindi rispondo. Anche a te. Esattamente come si fa su un forum, dove tutti intervengono su tutto.
> ...


ma se dovessi seguire il tuo ragionamento allora nessuno potrebbe dire nulla qui......
dovrebbe essere un continuo: ah, allora tu, invece io, ma tu avevi scritto che....
si parlava di lei? cosa c entro io? cosa c entri tu?
io l ho capito bene il tuo punto, mica no, non sono stupida.....
potevi esprimerlo senza dover arrivare a dire quelle cose della mia relazione.....l avrei capito uguale.....
invece l hai dovuto fare, perche non lo so.....ti ripeto che capivo lo stesso.....
inoltre ho letto tutta la sua storia, e ero intervenuta anche giorni fa, non era proprio cosi una valutazione d amble' la mia....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum, intervengo dove sono interessata.
> Sì, la storia di Tersite mi interessa.
> Un giudizio che reputo affrettato sull'accontentarsi, ammetto, mi tocca.
> E quindi rispondo. Anche a te. Esattamente come si fa su un forum, dove tutti intervengono su tutto.
> ...


Nau... epperò con 'sto ragionamento non si arriva da nessuna parte.
Nel senso: una coppia clandestina, DI SUO, certe cose non le può fare.
Non c'entra il caso specifico, e non parlo solo di briciole o mica briciole.
Ti devi nascondere... che non è la cosa più bella che ci si possa aspettare nella vita.
Devi mentire, che non è il massimo per andare fieri di sè stessi.
E quelle briciole... le stai prendendo di nascosto, le stai sottraendo da una tavola che non è la tua.
E questo non è il comune 'accontentarsi' di una relazione.
Poi possiamo parlar di tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma se dovessi seguire il tuo ragionamento allora nessuno potrebbe dire nulla qui......
> dovrebbe essere un continuo: ah, allora tu, invece io, ma tu avevi scritto che....
> si parlava di lei? cosa c entro io? cosa c entri tu?
> io l ho capito bene il tuo punto, mica no, non sono stupida.....
> ...



in effetti i giudizi assoluti mi infastidiscono in generale. Ma se stessi dietro a tutti, starei fresca 
Ohi, ero qua, leggevo, e hai scritto una cosa che mi ha interessato, e ho risposto.

Ciccia, ma che cosa ho scritto di tanto terribile scusa? Sono cose che hai scritto tu. E non le ho colorate. Sono cose che tu hai vissuto, elaborato, e deciso che ti stanno bene, addirittura di alcune dici che hanno avuto risvolti positivi.
Non sono insulti. Come diamine fanno a farti male quando dici che con lui sei felice?
Come fanno ad essere cattiverie cose che hai scritto tu, scusa?

Sì, le ho usate per esplicitarti che etc etc. Perchè no?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> in effetti i giudizi assoluti mi infastidiscono in generale. Ma se stessi dietro a tutti, starei fresca
> Ohi, ero qua, leggevo, e hai scritto una cosa che mi ha interessato, e ho risposto.
> 
> Ciccia, ma che cosa ho scritto di tanto terribile scusa? Sono cose che hai scritto tu. E non le ho colorate. Sono cose che tu hai vissuto, elaborato, e deciso che ti stanno bene, addirittura di alcune dici che hanno avuto risvolti positivi.
> ...


no io non ho mai scritto che mi tratta come uno straccio.....
sullo stare qui per lui posso essere d accordo, ma di ritono tu non sai che lui ha accettato il prossimo anno a toprnare in italia per me.....ma vabbe.....


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau... epperò con 'sto ragionamento non si arriva da nessuna parte.
> Nel senso: una coppia clandestina, DI SUO, certe cose non le può fare.
> Non c'entra il caso specifico, e non parlo solo di briciole o mica briciole.
> Ti devi nascondere... che non è la cosa più bella che ci si possa aspettare nella vita.
> ...


Concordo su tutto


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau... epperò con 'sto ragionamento non si arriva da nessuna parte.
> Nel senso: una coppia clandestina, DI SUO, certe cose non le può fare.
> Non c'entra il caso specifico, e non parlo solo di briciole o mica briciole.
> Ti devi nascondere... che non è la cosa più bella che ci si possa aspettare nella vita.
> ...


Calme ragazze!!! Non conosco la tua storia e quindi non entro nel merito. Ma. Sono in accordo con Nausica Accontentarsi  non è nelle mie corde e non mi sento presa in giro ma proprio per niente So che mi ama e che però a volte  l amore non basta per sconvolgerea propria vita e quella dei tuoi cari ( si perché credo che oltre ad amare la figlia lui voglia bene anche alla moglie , almeno abbastanza per non metterla in difficoltà economiche e pratiche ) Lui ama me ma sta con la sua famiglia Passato il confine , abitiamo abb lontani da far si che lei non " veda" lui è il mio uomo per tutti i miei amici parenti figlio)  continua. Ora devo scappare


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no io non ho mai scritto che mi tratta come uno straccio.....
> sullo stare qui per lui posso essere d accordo, ma di ritono tu non sai che lui ha accettato il prossimo anno a toprnare in italia per me.....ma vabbe.....


Cerco di spiegare una ultima volta.

Non voglio convincerti che con il tuo ragazzo stai male.

Sì, ammetto che da quello che hai scritto la mia impressione è che non ti dà quello che potresti avere.
Appunto, volevo dire che è facile giudicare senza sapere la realtà dei fatti e solo quello che si scrive.

Ohi, è colpa mia se da quello che hai scritto io ho ricavato l'immagine di un ragazzo poco attento a te?
Poi mi sbaglio, ne sono felice per te, e non faccio fatica a crederlo, ma ripeto NON ERA UNA ACCUSA o un tentativo di farti star male, era farti vedere che giudicare è TROPPO facile.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau... epperò con 'sto ragionamento non si arriva da nessuna parte.
> Nel senso: una coppia clandestina, DI SUO, certe cose non le può fare.
> Non c'entra il caso specifico, e non parlo solo di briciole o mica briciole.
> Ti devi nascondere... che non è la cosa più bella che ci si possa aspettare nella vita.
> ...



Ok.

Una coppia extraconiugale non può fare tutto, incontestabile.
Da qui certo si può partire per discutere.
Senza dimenticare il caso specifico.
Che loro, tanto per dire, in molti casi non si nascondono.
Che passano insieme la gran parte del tempo -diamine, conosco proprio ora una coppia ufficialissima che sta insieme la notte e basta...-
Conosco altre due coppie ufficiali che vivono in due posti diversi. Certo, con la speranza di riunirsi un giorno... lontano...

Le limitazioni di Tersite e uomo appaiono, a quel che scrive, pochette. Poi non so.

Che le cose che Tersite ha, le rubi dalla moglie ufficiale, anche quello non so. Cosa farebbe lui se non ci fosse lei? Starebbe a fare pciù pciù con la moglie, o inizierebbe un corso di trekking estremo pur di uscire di casa?
Non lo so.
Non lo so.

Non so se la loro storia è "bella" o "brutta".

Ammetto che quando sento tacciare di "donna che si accontenta" tout court una amante, mi sento livemente irritata. Fortemente irritata.


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Calme ragazze!!! Non conosco la tua storia e quindi non entro nel merito. Ma. Sono in accordo con Nausica Accontentarsi  non è nelle mie corde e non mi sento presa in giro ma proprio per niente So che mi ama e che però a volte  l amore non basta per sconvolgerea propria vita e quella dei tuoi cari ( si perché credo che oltre ad amare la figlia lui voglia bene anche alla moglie , almeno abbastanza per non metterla in difficoltà economiche e pratiche ) Lui ama me ma sta con la sua famiglia Passato il confine , abitiamo abb lontani da far si che lei non " veda" lui è il mio uomo per tutti i miei amici parenti figlio)  continua. Ora devo scappare


E poi  sono e sarò sempre convinta che l amante  non ruba. Non prende Le persone, anche quelle sposate , non sono proprietà privata e quasi tutti capaci di intendere e di volere E così difficile da capire che ci sono situazioni in cui  nessuno si intrufola se la falla non è aperta  e bella grossa? Non parlo di una scappatella ma di una storia che dura da 3 anni .e poi sai cosa non posso fare io? Dormire TUTTE le notti con lui ( russa pure ogni tanto) cenare TUTTE le sere con lui e poco altro Sai la disperazione !!!!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegare una ultima volta.
> 
> Non voglio convincerti che con il tuo ragazzo stai male.
> 
> ...


guarda che io ti ho capita.....te l ho gia detto.
la differenza e' che IO non sapendo tutto ovviamente posso dare un giudizio e chiedere. fare domande, per completare il mio giudizio, che poi posso esprimere o meno. posso pure farmi un idea e tenerela per me.
per questo chiedevo.
lei poteva pure darmi una risposta qualsiasi, io prenderla per buona e dire: oh ma sai che c'e'? mi sono sbagliata...
tu inmvece no. tu hai tirato fuori solo le cose negative circoscritte ad un periodo ben preciso della mia relazione.
prima di mettere in mezzo la mia relazione per farmi la lezione su come sia facile giudicare forse avresti dovuto chiedermi qualcosina in piu. tutto qui....sono sicura che avresti cambiato idea. e io sono la prima che se sta qui e' proprio per cambiare idea su tante cose che, mio mal grado, mi danno fastidio e non condivido.
ora so bene che puo non interessarti la mia vita o fare chiarezza su certi giudizi che dai....per carita, va benissimo...
ma prima che tu intervenissi io stavo giutappunto chiedendo....mi stavo informando....perche forse solo leggere quello che lei ha scritto non bastava per capire.....

e poi ti rispondo alla tua domanda su: perche ti da fastidio se sono cose che hai scritto tu.
il perche e', anche se l ho gia detto, che ho scritto anche tante cose belle su di lui e su quello che lui mi da alla luce del sole, non di nascosto, non togliendo nulla a nessun altro, e tu le hai ignorate, asserendo solo le cose negative....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda che io ti ho capita.....te l ho gia detto.
> la differenza e' che IO non sapendo tutto ovviamente posso dare un giudizio e chiedere. fare domande, per completare il mio giudizio, che poi posso esprimere o meno. posso pure farmi un idea e tenerela per me.
> per questo chiedevo.
> lei poteva pure darmi una risposta qualsiasi, io prenderla per buona e dire: oh ma sai che c'e'? mi sono sbagliata...
> ...



Su questo, scusa se non le ho notate.

A me ha colpito il pollicione (bello) e la tua valutazione che il suo comportamento ti ha fatto crescere. Ammetto di non aver letto altro.

Cmq, dai, direi che abbiamo strizzato tutto quel che potevamo da questa specie di discussione


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Una coppia extraconiugale non può fare tutto, incontestabile.
> Da qui certo si può partire per discutere.
> ...


non dovresti perche io ho specificato che tipo di amante intendevo.....
parlavo di storie parallele......che e' diverso dal afre l amante come lo fa lothar per esempio.....il quale non mi sembra particolarmente coinvolto.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Calme ragazze!!! Non conosco la tua storia e quindi non entro nel merito. Ma. Sono in accordo con Nausica Accontentarsi non è nelle mie corde e non mi sento presa in giro ma proprio per niente So che mi ama e che però a volte* l amore non basta per sconvolgerea propria vita e quella dei tuoi cari *( si perché credo che oltre ad amare la figlia lui voglia bene anche alla moglie , almeno abbastanza per non metterla in difficoltà economiche e pratiche ) *Lui ama me ma sta con la sua famiglia* Passato il confine , abitiamo abb lontani da far si che lei non " veda" *lui è il mio uomo per tutti i miei amici parenti figlio*) continua. Ora devo scappare





Tersite ha detto:


> E poi sono e sarò sempre *convinta che l amante non ruba*. Non prende *Le persone*, anche quelle sposate , *non sono proprietà privata* e quasi tutti capaci di intendere e di volere *E così difficile da capire che ci sono situazioni in cui nessuno si intrufola se la falla non è aperta e bella grossa?* Non parlo di una scappatella ma di una storia che dura da 3 anni .e poi sai cosa non posso fare io? Dormire TUTTE le notti con lui ( russa pure ogni tanto) cenare TUTTE le sere con lui e poco altro Sai la disperazione !!!!


:nclpf:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Su questo, scusa se non le ho notate.
> 
> A me ha colpito il pollicione (bello) e la tua valutazione che il suo comportamento ti ha fatto crescere. Ammetto di non aver letto altro.
> 
> Cmq, dai, direi che abbiamo strizzato tutto quel che potevamo da questa specie di discussione


si. sono d accordo. 
non preoccuparti per le cose non lette, non sono poi cosi tante. io non sono qui per parlare della mia relazione con lui o di tradimenti miei subiti, di conseguenza ho scritto di lui solo quando lo volevo portare come esempio in certe discussioni....per cui anche stare a seguire e' difficile....e non necessario.
io sono anche dell idea, che *siamo noi a permettere agli altri di trattarci in determinati modi*....e io ne sono colpevolissima, esiccome e' una delle poche certezze che ho nella vita (il neretto), me ne faccio una colpa a me. quando ho avuto la maturita e la forza di reagire e farmi valere ho ottenuto quello che volevo. un trattamento benm diverso, con tanto di scuse e ammissioni di colpa e conseguente farsi perdonare come cristo comanda.
ci vuole tempo per trovare un equilibrio in una coppia squilibrata, per il gap di eta, differenze comportamentali, ognuno il proprio passato, due essere completamente diversi, ma che chissa perche si amano. boh....
tutto questo io non lo scrivo spesso proprio perche non e' per "noi" che io scrivo qui. di coseguenza e' anche giusto che JB o anche tu abbiate quel tipo di opinioni. la mia contestazione era solo sul portarle a galla dove, secondo me, non c entravano.

grazie perche sembra un po impossibile litiugare con te, riesci a calmare le acque quando io invece tento di creare il maremoto


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

*tersite*

no, nemmeno io pesno che l amante rubi l uomo alle mogli. come non sono le moglie ad essere insidiate da amanti un po invadenti.....esiste ancora la parola no. no grazie, se vogliamo.
io sono dell idea che una donna non debba permettere all uomo che ama e che dice di amarla, di mangiare da due tavole...
tutto qui.
per amor prorpio io non riuscirei.....un conto sarebbe la cosa di una sera, vabbe.....quella e' un altra storia....
ma io pretenderei dall uomo che dice di amare me, un po piu di coerenza....
soldi o non soldi......conosco tanti uomini che si sono rovinati per seguire la donna che amanvano......campavano davvero con poco, ma col cuore pieno, e la donna che amavano accanto a loro......
io non riuscire a dormire sapendo che  l uomo a cui sto donando il mioo amore (che non e' poco) dorme nel letto con un altra che per giusnta dice di non amare piu.
solo questo


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, nemmeno io pesno che l amante rubi l uomo alle mogli. come non sono le moglie ad essere insidiate da amanti un po invadenti.....esiste ancora la parola no. no grazie, se vogliamo.
> io sono dell idea che una donna non debba permettere all uomo che ama e che dice di amarla, di mangiare da due tavole...
> tutto qui.
> per amor prorpio io non riuscirei.....un conto sarebbe la cosa di una sera, vabbe.....quella e' un altra storia....
> ...


E io per amore mai chiederei all'uomo
Che amo di ridursi sul lastrico per me. Di trovarsi ad affrontare il dolore e la riprovazione della figlia che ama più di me. Per cosa poi? Orgoglio? Possessivita ? A me basta sapere che sono nel suo cuore e nei suoi pensieri e che con la moglie ci dorme ,punto! Forse fossi più giovane e volessi farmi una famiglia la penserei diversamente e non avendo speranze lo lascerei  ma a me è ripeto per ora quel che mi da e qualcosa di prezioso che mi fa felice . Credo di averlo detto ma anche prima di stare con me con la moglie il rapporto era morto A lei non pare disturbare le sue assenze e mancanze che c erano anche prma della serie qualsiasi interesse o hobby era meglio dello stare a casa  a parte  quando la figlia c'è o ha bisogno di lui Chi si accontenta ?  Io no di certo


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Una coppia extraconiugale non può fare tutto, incontestabile.
> Da qui certo si può partire per discutere.
> ...


Ti faccio una domanda: che succede alla coppia di Tersite se lui viene trasferito vicino a casa? 
Ma io non voglio giocare al massacro: voglio solo dire che la loro è una situazione illusoria, sempre sul filo del rasoio.
E' la contingenza che la permette, perchè permette loro (a lui, invero) di viverla di nascosto con facilità.
Ma per lei... sì, è accontentarsi, secondo me. E non a posteriori, davanti ai limiti del reale, come facciamo tutti.
Ma rinunciando a priori ad una serie di cose, mettendo in conto che quelle non potrai non dico averle ma neppure chiederle.
Non è mica reato, eh?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> E io per amore mai chiederei all'uomo
> Che amo di ridursi sul lastrico per me. Di trovarsi ad affrontare il dolore e la riprovazione della figlia che ama più di me


ma, guarda che e' solo un discorso di "lla luce del giorno o no". la filgia non lo riprova solo perche non sa, non perche il fatto non sussite. sussiste eccome.....
se fosse una persona coerente allora non dovrebbe far nulla di tutto cio, o sbaglio?
cioe' non e' che se so che mia madre non vuole che mangio la cioccolata perche mi fa male, io la mangio uguale ma non glielo dico, allora e' meglio....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda: che succede alla coppia di Tersite se lui viene trasferito vicino a casa?
> Ma io non voglio giocare al massacro: voglio solo dire che la loro è una situazione illusoria, sempre sul filo del rasoio.
> E' la contingenza che la permette, perchè permette loro (a lui, invero) di viverla di nascosto con facilità.
> Ma per lei... sì, è accontentarsi, secondo me. E non a posteriori, davanti ai limiti del reale, come facciamo tutti.
> ...


Sì, è una situazione con un certo equilibrio. Cambiassero le cose, o trovano un altro equilibrio, o scoppiano.
E sì, lei ha dovuto mettere in conto di rinunciare a un tot di cose a priore.
E sì, non è un reato.

Caspita quanto siamo d'accordo!


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma, guarda che e' solo un discorso di "lla luce del giorno o no". la filgia non lo riprova solo perche non sa, non perche il fatto non sussite. sussiste eccome.....
> se fosse una persona coerente allora non dovrebbe far nulla di tutto cio, o sbaglio?
> cioe' non e' che se so che mia madre non vuole che mangio la cioccolata perche mi fa male, io la mangio uguale ma non glielo dico, allora e' meglio....



Aridaje co sta storia dei figli ; certo( molto , poco ? ) la figlia ne soffrirebbe, e la riprovazione sarebbe il frutto dell'egoismo di un' adolescente che non sa , o non  vuole, scindere le due figure ; il padre e il marito di sua mamma ( magari con l'aiutino della mamma( in questo caso ) del membro della coppia " ferito". Certo, lui per amore della figlia  potrebbe, o poteva , rassegnarsi a una vita di coppia sterile , fondata sulla convenienza e le abitudini.. Non lo ha fatto; se e quando la nostra storia dovesse saltar fuori ne pagherà le conseguenze, o forse no, forse  avrà la  fortuna che ho avuto io di trovarmi davanti a un ragazzo ( più grande comunque) che ha compreso che la mia vita e quella di suo padre erano affari nostri e che ha continuato a stimarmi e volermi bene...


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ti faccio una domanda: che succede alla coppia di Tersite se lui viene trasferito vicino a casa? *
> 
> E' una probabilità molto remota  ma mettiamo pure che ....... La situazione volgerebbe solo a nostro favore, credimi....
> Ma io non voglio giocare al massacro: voglio solo dire che la loro è una situazione illusoria, sempre sul filo del rasoio.
> ...


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tetesite semza offesa io penso che te la racconti unnpo come faceva mio ec amante
Non ho mollato tutto x lui petche non era abbastanza quello che provavo
Tutto li
Alternative ce ne sono mutuo non mutuo figli ecc
Solo gli sta bene cosi punto
Ha tutto senza sconvolgere nulla

Scusami ma ti reputo intelligente e inutile certi amori ti ficcano strati di orosciutto e lardo pure sugli occhi

Se vi stabene ok nessun problema apparente
Ma incecchiare cosi e'figo?
Io credo che tutti meritino di piu


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Scrivo di nuovo da smartphone si vede??
Sorry


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Tetesite semza offesa io penso che te la racconti unnpo come faceva mio ec amante
> Non ho mollato tutto x lui petche non era abbastanza quello che provavo
> Tutto li*
> 
> ...


idem come sopra


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Allora se sei felice cosi
Nessun problema

Solo
Che sono stata amante e non e sempre bello

Gli amori inpossibili poi non finiscono mai e manco diventano tiepidi anzi
Ti sei assicurata una pensione briosa ecco

Sul benessere economico non so che dire
Aiuta il tenore di vita certo
Ma non l ho mai messo in primo piano se no mi sarei guardata bene dal confessare con annesso rischio calcio in culo ecco

Pero 'ammetto che aiuti a scegliere senza patemi
Anche in caso di separazione saremmo campati bene
Pero tesoro lavoro come un mulo io e il mio stipendio lo porto a casa con auto benefit che credimi mi permetterebbero altre scelte

Cmq buon x te
Se immagino essere chi so vi ho visti e si, eravate molto belli in quell immagine


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Allora se sei felice cosi
> Nessun problema
> 
> Solo
> ...


----------



## feather (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> a volte  l amore non basta per sconvolgerea propria vita e quella dei tuoi cari


Ecco, qui secondo me te la racconti.
Oppure abbiamo definizioni diverse di amore.


----------



## Tersite (12 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, qui secondo me te la racconti.
> Oppure abbiamo definizioni diverse di amore.


Forse.... sai dopo 30 anni di matrimonio,un paio  di mutui e altre amenità, hai i piedi per terra
e credi poco al principe azzurro che viene sul cavallo bianco  per porttarti via sfidando i draghi....
Credi a quello che senti, a quello che "può" fare per te, e tu per lui,non a quello che "dovrebbe"essere....sopratutto
se il tuo principe non possiede nemmeno un  cavallo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> ok ora sono Tersite  vi  piace?
> ci sentiamo a presto


 pensavo fosse un'utente nuova


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Perchè l'ho già raccontato  fino alla nausea... se hai voglia torna indietro a rileggere.


L'hai raccontato fino alla nausea perché tu eri un po' scocciata che ci fosse ancora tra i piedi la moglie (infatti io su questo ti ho punzecchiato).
Sinceramente io non trovo che tu ti stia accontentando perché hai il meglio di una relazione e non so neanche perché una oltre i 50 dovrebbe aver voglia di avere un'altra convivenza.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Tetesite semza offesa io penso che te la racconti unnpo come faceva mio ec amante
> Non ho mollato tutto x lui petche non era abbastanza quello che provavo
> Tutto li
> Alternative ce ne sono mutuo non mutuo figli ecc
> ...


Certo che è figo invecchiare così!!
Hanno il meglio l'uno dall'altra finché durerà.


rosa3 ha detto:


> Scrivo di nuovo da smartphone si vede??
> Sorry


Sì :carneval:


----------



## Tersite (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai raccontato fino alla nausea perché tu eri un po' scocciata che ci fosse ancora tra i piedi la moglie (infatti io su questo ti ho punzecchiato).
> Sinceramente io non trovo che tu ti stia accontentando perché hai il meglio di una relazione e non so neanche perché una oltre i 50 dovrebbe aver voglia di avere un'altra convivenza.


Ma in effetti....e' una cosa che lui ogni tanto rimarca e io non posso fare a meno di dirgli che in effetti l'idea di una convivenza al momento non mi entusiasma sopratutto se dettata dalla necessità ( sua ) e non da una scelta consapevole Ammetto che se fosse libero la cosa sarebbe un po' diversa ma credo pesi più a lui che a me Non si lamenta ma si capisce che in certe situazioni preferirebbe di gran lunga avere vicino me .Io decido sempre con chi voglio essere o dove stare  fosse pure starmene a casa sul divano con un bel libro A lui certi momenti toccano di default e tutto il resto del tempo lo "usa" per stare con me .anche i pochi di giorni di vacanza che passa con la moglie hanno come condizione che li segua la figlia


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Ma in effetti....e' una cosa che lui ogni tanto rimarca e io non posso fare a meno di dirgli che in effetti l'idea di una convivenza al momento non mi entusiasma sopratutto se dettata dalla necessità ( sua ) e non da una scelta consapevole Ammetto che se fosse libero la cosa sarebbe un po' diversa ma credo pesi più a lui che a me Non si lamenta ma si capisce che in certe situazioni preferirebbe di gran lunga avere vicino me .Io decido sempre con chi voglio essere o dove stare  fosse pure starmene a casa sul divano con un bel libro A lui certi momenti toccano di default e tutto il resto del tempo lo "usa" per stare con me .anche i pochi di giorni di vacanza che passa con la moglie hanno come condizione che li segua la figlia


Ma tu vorresti rinunciare alle serate in santa pace in pigiamone, copertina, maschera sul viso?!
Chi te lo farebbe fare di dover essere messa in tiro (se no diventi pure tu la moglie che non attrae) per dormire male per il suo russare, quando puoi vederlo il giorno dopo fresca e riposata, avendo dormito in pace?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti rinunciare alle serate in santa pace in pigiamone, copertina, maschera sul viso?!
> Chi te lo farebbe fare di dover essere messa in tiro (se no diventi pure tu la moglie che non attrae) per dormire male per il suo russare, quando puoi vederlo il giorno dopo fresca e riposata, avendo dormito in pace?


'zzo è, l'elogio della vita amantifera?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'zzo è, l'elogio della vita amantifera?:mrgreen:


No. E' l'elogio del "ognuno a casa propria" che vale anche tra liberi, quando è passata l'età per fare una famiglia. E così ognuno si lava le mutande sue e i calzini suoi e si schiaccia il dentifricio come gli pare :mrgreen:


----------



## Tersite (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti rinunciare alle serate in santa pace in pigiamone, copertina, maschera sul viso?!
> Chi te lo farebbe fare di dover essere messa in tiro (se no diventi pure tu la moglie che non attrae) per dormire male per il suo russare, quando puoi vederlo il giorno dopo fresca e riposata, avendo dormito in pace?


Iddio  niente pigiamone e maschera sul viso  il primo lo odio la seconda la faccio da mia nuora che è estetista  e ho sempre tenuto anche in casa anche con mio marito ad avere un aspetto decoroso curato quanto meno Per il russare ci devo pensare !!! ( non russa poi molto  solo un pochino appena addormentato e quando è molto stanco )C'è sempre la seconda stanza lasciata libera dal mio figliolo


----------



## Tersite (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. E' l'elogio del "ognuno a casa propria" che vale anche tra liberi, quando è passata l'età per fare una famiglia. E così ognuno si lava le mutande sue e i calzini suoi e si schiaccia il dentifricio come gli pare :mrgreen:



 Quoto in toto.... la differenza sostanziale è che fra  due individui  liberi ci si può " ospitare"  in situazioni come la nostra... solo casa mia è aperta...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Quoto in toto.... la differenza sostanziale è che fra  due individui  liberi ci si può " ospitare"  in situazioni come la nostra... solo casa mia è aperta...


Questi sono dettagli.
La sostanza, per me, è poter vivere una relazione leggera, nel senso senza obblighi né di convivenza né di progettualità a lungo termine.


----------



## Tersite (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono dettagli.
> La sostanza, per me, è poter vivere una relazione leggera, nel senso senza obblighi né di convivenza né di progettualità a lungo termine.


Non c'è proprio pericolo per noi, anche s.e di leggerezza non mi sentirei di parlare, visto che giorno dopo giorno, costa sempre di più a entrambi doverci lasciaree per rientrare nei rispettivi nidi (  tu non devi fingere di essere felice di essere finalmente  a casa, per fortuna di sera è già sempre a letto , cit sua )


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Anche io senza i 30 anni di matrimonio credo che i sogni gran bella cosa ma non ci mangi soptutto con figli

Credo anche pero sia inposs gestire due vite senza dirlo
Quel pelo sullo stomaco che ti pwrmetterebbe di vivere cosi stonerebbe nell uomo che amo ed in me stessa


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Allora cazzus brunetta la pensi come me
X me matrim e convivenza toma dell amore
Ok noi non viviamo insieme ma peggio
Gioie e pesi della famiglia dal lun al ven sono tutti miei
Comunque stasera torna da dubai ad es e io credetemi sono qui che mi smazzo interrog di storia e una litigata tra i due nani
Capite che cosi avere la voglia di mettersi in tiro e scopare selvaggiam come qnd eravamo soli e tornava dai viaggi e come si fa....??
Poche balle i figli sono l amore piu grande ma amche un inpedimento alla vitadi coppia 
Bidogna essere molto bravi e avere nonni molto molto disponibili ......
Le favole e i film sono finzione

Forse cresciuti i figli ci si ritrova 
E forse si rimpiangono qsti anni

Insomma che casino !!!

Mokte mie amiche hanno risolto  con il loro 10% come dice tebe
Unada ben 7 anni e non rinuncia ne al sesso ne alle coccole con entrambi
Bah


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Non toma
Tomba


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai raccontato fino alla nausea perché tu eri un po' scocciata che ci fosse ancora tra i piedi la moglie (infatti io su questo ti ho punzecchiato).
> Sinceramente io non trovo che tu ti stia accontentando perché *hai il meglio di una relazione *e non so neanche perché una *oltre i 50 dovrebbe aver voglia di avere un'altra convivenza.*





Ti adoro Brunettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Allora cazzus brunetta la pensi come me
> X me matrim e convivenza toma dell amore
> Ok noi non viviamo insieme ma peggio
> Gioie e pesi della famiglia dal lun al ven sono tutti miei
> ...



Non è necessario mettersi in tiro per scopare con il marito, neppure con l'amante, basta una doccia una goccia di profumo e il sesso può essere anche dolce, non per forza selvaggio, che poi che vuole dire sesso selvaggio?

La stanchezza passa scopando e se fatto bene rilassa.

Tu Rosa pensi troppo. Rilassati e goditi il tuo bel marito, pensa in questo anni di crisi che fortune hai, figli sani, benessere, un marito che ti desidera e che per te va pure dallo psicologo, se ti stanchi a seguire i figli per lo studio prendi qualcuno per le ripetizioni.

Forza.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. E' l'elogio del "ognuno a casa propria" che vale anche tra liberi, quando è passata l'età per fare una famiglia. E così ognuno si lava le mutande sue e i calzini suoi e si schiaccia il dentifricio come gli pare :mrgreen:



Sarà che non sono una brava cuoca, ma io il mio amico non lo inviterei neppure a cena.

Sicuramente mio marito ha cucinato per la sua piccolina, ma lui è abituato. ahahah

Un caffè o un crodino è il massimo che gli offro.

Poi russiamo anche noi donne, meglio dormire da sole.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Allora cazzus brunetta la pensi come me
> X me matrim e convivenza toma dell amore
> Ok noi non viviamo insieme ma peggio
> Gioie e pesi della famiglia dal lun al ven sono tutti miei
> ...


Durante la giovinezza si progetta la vita e l'amore per una persona ha spesso (non per tutti, certo) come naturale sbocco ed esigenza la convivenza, per passare maggior tempo possibile insieme e poi avere, magari figli.
Per me, quando si hanno i figli è giusto che il rapporto di coppia si modifichi in rapporto di coppia+rapporto genitoriale e gli aspetti pucci pucci micio micio sono meno preponderanti perché si investono tempo ed energie fisiche e psichiche nei confronti dei figli. Non intendo che non ci debbano essere sesso e coccole reciproche, ma solo che dovrebbero essere complementari all'esigenza primari dei figli che non hanno chiesto di nascere e che hanno diritto di avere tutto ciò che è giusto dar loro.
Non per tutti questo avviene.
Per me, che la vedo in quel modo, è un comportamento immaturo. Per altri potrebbe essere un vedersi negare parte importante di sé.
Dovrebbe essere chiarito, prima della nascita dei figli e dopo, cosa ci si attende l'uno dall'altra e come si ritiene che si debbano conciliare le diverse esigenze.
A volte si dà per scontato che quello che proviamo noi per i figli e come la loro presenza ci ha fatto cambiare prospettiva sia condiviso dall'altro perché i figli sono gli stessi. Non è così.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarà che non sono una brava cuoca, ma io il mio amico non lo inviterei neppure a cena.
> 
> Sicuramente mio marito ha cucinato per la sua piccolina, ma lui è abituato. ahahah
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.
E poi i ristoranti devono lavorare :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta non so quanti anni tu abbia ma parli con una maturita'che mi ricirdi mia mamma ( non offenderti e un complimento)
Hai ragione su tutto
Saremo sbagliati noi
Puo essere
Noi coppie di 35/40 enni dico
E io ammetto che a volte lastanchezza la quotidinita i litigi la fanda padrona 
Lo vedo in tabtissime coppie
Sono rutte parole molto belle le tue e ci credevo tanto
Poi la reakta e altra
E so di avere fortune di sti tempi ma credimi ce le siamo prese con le unghie faticando molto
Tanti miei coetanei qnd avevamo fatto determinate scelte anni fa ciprendevano x matti
Lasciare citta'nonni .... Molte persone sono comode 
Noi abbiamo rischiato e ci siamo poi perso mica poco


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> E poi i ristoranti devono lavorare :mrgreen:



Ma io al ristorante con l'amico non ci andrò mai.

Ci vado con il maggiordomo, ormai sempre meno. Giusto rimpatriate con parenti o in vacanza.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Brunetta non so quanti anni tu abbia ma parli con una maturita'che mi ricirdi mia mamma ( non offenderti e un complimento)
> Hai ragione su tutto
> Saremo sbagliati noi
> Puo essere
> ...


Potrei esserti mamma, forse.
Il ragionamento dipende dall'età ma nel senso di una prospettiva che fa vedere certe cose in modo più completo.
Io la pensavo come ho scritto mentre la vivevo e lo dicevo. Lui lo diceva ma non lo pensava oppure lo pensava ma non era in grado di agire conseguentemente. 
Può succedere anche ad altri, senza essere casi psichiatrici come il mio ex.
L'importante, per stare bene, è chiarirsi sulle priorità e su ciò che è concretamente realizzabile.


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sesso selvaggio che dove ti prende lo fai e non ri chiudi dentro e non fai piano x bimbi e non temi entri uno che gomita e mamma lacqua ecc
Daiiiii
Brunetta
E'un altra roba non lo dico solo io


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sesso selvaggio che dove ti prende lo fai e non ri chiudi dentro e non fai piano x bimbi e non temi entri uno che gomita e mamma lacqua ecc
> Daiiiii
> Brunetta
> E'un altra roba non lo dico solo io


Ci si può anche prendere una mezza giornata di ferie una volta al mese.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma io al ristorante con l'amico non ci andrò mai.
> 
> Ci vado con il maggiordomo, ormai sempre meno. Giusto rimpatriate con parenti o in vacanza.


Attualmente.
Domani chissà.
L'idea di preparare cenette non mi alletta.


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Si hai ragione
Bisogna volerlo
E farlo
Con il senno nemmeno di poi ma di adesso dico che coglioni a non farlo
Mai!


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attualmente.
> Domani chissà.
> L'idea di preparare cenette non mi alletta.



Con 'questo' amico mai. impossibile per x motivi.

Con un altro può succedere, Danielacala mi deve presentare il suo amico, speriamo legga.

Io cenette non ne preparo a nessuno.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si può anche prendere una mezza giornata di ferie una volta al mese.



Per me non serve, non per scopare con il marito, il tempo se ti piace lo trovi sempre.

L'unico periodo in cui era davvero quasi impossibile è stato per il ricovero di G., ci davamo il cambio in ospedale per assisterla e di giorno in ufficio, riuscivamo giusto a cenare insieme in un ristorante a pochi passi dall'ospedale, poi uno dei due andava a casa. Solo quando qualche parente ci sostituiva la notte potevamo stare insieme. E' andato anche quello. Infatti appena G. è uscita dall'ospedale sono rimasta incinta dell'ultima, meno male!

Se una trova il tempo per l'amante, lo trova anche per il marito se ci tiene. E viceversa.

Non ci avevo mai pensato, ma quando mio marito tornava da me, e dall'amante, il fine settimana, cavolo quanti straordinari che faceva. ahahahah Ci credo  che ora ha la pressione alta.


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Punto e a capo; dopo 3 anni  nel ruolo di amante e nonostante il rapporto sia cresciuto, evoluto  "quasi " fino ad essere normale ,nonostante lui passi più tempo con me che con la sua famiglia, nonostante, tutti i miei amici, parenti, figli e ed ex marito lo considerino il " mio uomo". Nonostante le sue continue dichiarazioni d'amore e dimostrazioni d'affetto, la presenza fisica e virtuale, nonostante il suo matrimonio sia ridotto ad una sorta di farsa, pur  senza conflitti, nonostante lui non si preoccupi minimamente del fatto che ci vedano, mi abbraccia, mi bacia in pubblico anche nel suo " territorio" Nonostante tutto questo non " molla" . Non che io gliel'abbia mai chiesto esplicitamente perchè comprendo, razionalmente, le sue riserve ( avete presente i nuovi poveri ?), bhè nonostante tutto mi basta un week-end, uno dei rari in cui lui è " costretto" a recitare la parte del marito modello per andare in crisi nera......Una cara amica mi dice sempre che non comprendo quanto sia fortunata ad avere un uomo così profondamente innamorato e presente e che dovrei comprendere che per il momento lui non ha  altra scelta ( se non la caritas )  che rimanere in famiglia, aiutato evidentemente, dalla cecità, o  indifferenza della moglie... Sono forse solo egoista


La tua cara amica è una cretina, per me, ovvio.


Spero che nel frattempo, lui abbia preso una decisione definitiva.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

@disincantata

Ho una curiosità, ma non c'è nessuna morbosità nella mia domanda e ovviamente puoi non rispondere.
In quel lungo periodo di corna, ripensandoci a posteriori, se mai l'hai fatto, ricordi che il modo di fare l'amore di tuo marito fosse un po' diverso o non notasti nulla ma proprio nulla di diverso? Cioè: ricordi se percepisti mai una sfumatura, un atteggiamento, un qualcosa? Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione
> Bisogna volerlo
> E farlo
> Con il senno nemmeno di poi ma di adesso dico che coglioni a non farlo
> Mai!


Avete un futuro nuovo da costruire.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non serve, non per scopare con il marito, il tempo se ti piace lo trovi sempre.
> 
> L'unico periodo in cui era davvero quasi impossibile è stato per il ricovero di G., ci davamo il cambio in ospedale per assisterla e di giorno in ufficio, riuscivamo giusto a cenare insieme in un ristorante a pochi passi dall'ospedale, poi uno dei due andava a casa. Solo quando qualche parente ci sostituiva la notte potevamo stare insieme. E' andato anche quello. Infatti appena G. è uscita dall'ospedale sono rimasta incinta dell'ultima, meno male!
> 
> ...


Io dicevo per poterlo fare "selvaggio" non per poterlo fare.
Ci mancherebbe (salvo casi particolari e gravi come il vostro descritto) che si facesse una volta al mese!!!


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @disincantata
> 
> Ho una curiosità, ma non c'è nessuna morbosità nella mia domanda e ovviamente puoi non rispondere.
> In quel lungo periodo di corna, ripensandoci a posteriori, se mai l'hai fatto, ricordi che il modo di fare l'amore di tuo marito fosse un po' diverso o non notasti nulla ma proprio nulla di diverso? Cioè: ricordi se percepisti mai una sfumatura, un atteggiamento, un qualcosa? Grazie.



Qualche volta il dubbio che scopasse talmente bene che poteva derivare da molta pratica mi era sorto, ma lui negava quando scherzando ma non troppo lo chiedevo!

Però non abbiamo mai avuto problemi a letto, quindi era solo una sensazione provata poche volte.

Una sola volta avrei dovuto avere un dubbio per uno stop, ma ho dato la colpa a problemi fisici che in quel momento effettivamente aveva, unica volta in 35 anni, ci ho riso pure sopra, mica la scema ha immaginato avesse appena scopato con l'altra. Lui nega ancora adesso, ma adesso il dubbio c'è.

Dai tabulati tel è emerso chiaramente che ogni volta che io rientravo, la sera prima faceva notte con lei, però funzionava bene al mio rientro, in compenso gli avevo trovato il viagra, che sicuramente usava per lei, 60 anni li ha pure lui.

In vacanza funzionava alla grande, tenendo sempre conto che non siamo ventenni.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

mmm... io non pensavo alle prestazioni da manuale... pensavo alle sfumature, ma ok, grazie.:smile:


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> mmm... io non pensavo alle prestazioni da manuale... pensavo alle sfumature, ma ok, grazie.:smile:



Cosa intendi per sfumature...siamo insieme da 35 anni, non siamo amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per sfumature...siamo insieme da 35 anni, non siamo amanti.


Io aspetto di capire.
Come se in 30 anni si facessero sempre le stesse cose nello stesso modo.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io aspetto di capire.
> Come se in 30 anni si facessero sempre le stesse cose nello stesso modo.



Non solo, ma dopo una vita insieme non usi la lente di ingrandimento su ogni cosa che dice o che fa o come la dice o la fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Questi sono dettagli.
> *La sostanza, per me, è poter vivere una relazione leggera, nel senso senza obblighi né di convivenza né di progettualità a lungo termine.


orcocan. Tersite, non ce l'ho con te, eh? Ma Brunetta così naif non l'avevo mai letta:mrgreen:


----------



## Tersite (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> orcocan. Tersite, non ce l'ho con te, eh? Ma Brunetta così naif non l'avevo mai letta:mrgreen:



A proposito di naif.....da quando siamo tornati dal nostro, splendido, week-end lungo lui sembra partito per la tangente...mai l'avevo visto così insofferente e sofferente nel lasciarci e da allora non fa che ripetere come un mantra " devo trovare il modo per stare con te,  devo trovare una soluzione non è giusto, non è giusto che non  possa stare con la donna che amo" non è giusto che ti lasci sola la domenica o che tu sia costretta a dormire sempre da sola, voglio trovare il modo per poter far parte della tua vita o non sarà vita la mia..."
IO gli ho solo risposto che non so e non posso consigliarlo, e che se lo vuole davvero un modo lo troverà,solo non posso promettergli che lo aspetterò in eterno quel momento....


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> A proposito di naif.....da quando siamo tornati dal nostro, splendido, week-end lungo lui sembra partito per la tangente...mai l'avevo visto così insofferente e sofferente nel lasciarci e da allora non fa che ripetere come un mantra " devo trovare il modo per stare con te,  devo trovare una soluzione non è giusto, non è giusto che non  possa stare con la donna che amo" non è giusto che ti lasci sola la domenica o che tu sia costretta a dormire sempre da sola, voglio trovare il modo per poter far parte della tua vita o non sarà vita la mia..."
> IO gli ho solo risposto che non so e non posso consigliarlo, e che se lo vuole davvero un modo lo troverà,solo non posso promettergli che lo aspetterò in eterno quel momento....



Scusa... quindi hai cambiato idea e pensi di lasciarlo se non cambierà qualche cosa?


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Credo volesse dirgli che del domani non vi è certezza 
Magari il giorno che deciderà lei sarà già altrove ecco
Questo qui ste certezze non deve averle e giustamente lei lo
Fa notare

Ma la moglie cosa dice che lui prende parte e va?
Io gli darei il giro ad uno cosi
È palese abbia una lo sa sta donna e le sta bene cosi
Poveraccia


----------



## Tersite (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa... quindi hai cambiato idea e pensi di lasciarlo se non cambierà qualche cosa?


Non ho cambiato idea; al momento mi sta bene, abbastanza bene, così, ovvio non adoro le domeniche in cui mi lascia sola ,o certe ricorrenze in cui rientra a pieno titolo nel ruolo di marito ma ho imparato a gestirmele in autonomia, ho anch'io degli affetti e degli interessi, delle amicizie che posso coltivare da sola. Io non gli ho mai chiesto nulla, non l'ho mai messo davanti a un ultimatum e proprio per questo mi irritano un pochino queste promesse velate, questi " vorrei ma non posso" Lo so lo sapevo  ( che era sposato e che non erano previsti cambiamenti radicali)e l'ho accettato come condizione per vivere quello che comunque reputo una storia vera e un amore sincero.Detto questo a fronte delle sue difficoltà a gestire la situazione, ai suoi discorsi non posso fare altro  che stare a guardare senza promettergli che durerà per sempre così com'è... della serie se vuole,  può fare qualcosa per cambiare , per far si chè la nostra storia si trasformi in qualcosa di diverso che lo faccia, per ora sono qui, sono con lui ma non mi precludo altre possibilità, tutto lì.


----------



## Tersite (24 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Credo volesse dirgli che del domani non vi è certezza
> Magari il giorno che deciderà lei sarà già altrove ecco
> Questo qui ste certezze non deve averle e giustamente lei lo
> Fa notare
> ...



Non ho mai avuto certezze da lui e non l'ho pretese e sa bene che non durerà in eterno così com'è...
la cosa lo spaventa un pò evidentemente perchè alla mia affermazione mi ha chiesto " mi stai lasciando? " io gli ho risposto quello che ho risposto a voi...

Quel che dice la moglie non so , non me ne parla e non lo voglio sapere; evidentemente le sue assenze non la turbano
del resto il loro rapporto ormai è palesemente un contratto di mutuo aiuto..con qualche variabile di tanto in tanto .nemmeno io accetterei di essere lasciata sola così spesso altrimenti significherebbe che non me ne frega nulla....e mi farei qualche domanda....


----------



## Principessa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto certezze da lui e non l'ho pretese e sa bene che non durerà in eterno così com'è...
> la cosa lo spaventa un pò evidentemente perchè alla mia affermazione mi ha chiesto " mi stai lasciando? " io gli ho risposto quello che ho risposto a voi...
> 
> Quel che dice la moglie non so , non me ne parla e non lo voglio sapere; evidentemente le sue assenze non la turbano
> del resto *il loro rapporto ormai è palesemente un contratto di mutuo aiuto*..con qualche variabile di tanto in tanto .nemmeno io accetterei di essere lasciata sola così spesso altrimenti significherebbe che non me ne frega nulla....e mi farei qualche domanda....


Si sottovalutano spesso le ragioni economiche e/o di comodo per mantenere un matrimonio o una convivenza ma a volte possono essere molto più importanti di qualsiasi amore.

Vedi tu finchè potrai reggere...


----------



## Tersite (24 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si sottovalutano spesso le ragioni economiche e/o di comodo per mantenere un matrimonio o una convivenza ma a volte possono essere molto più importanti di qualsiasi amore.
> 
> Vedi tu finchè potrai reggere...


E' da quando sono approdata qui che sostengo esattamente questo, se non ne fossi convinta se non lo comprendessi o non credessi alla sincerità dei suoi sentimenti  avrei girato l'angolo da un bel pò.( fare l'amante ok ma il passatempo anche no ) Quel che un pò mi da fastidio sono queste sue crisi, comprensibili per carità, che alimentano false speranze.Sa bene, come lo so io, di avere il cappio al collo e che la sua situazione economica/di comodo, ma anche affettiva non ha praticamente via d'uscita.
Io reggo anche in funzione di questa consapevolezza e finchè reggo preferirei non installasse dubbi o illusioni...


----------

